# Lange "lässige" Hose für Herbst, Winter, Schlamm



## Masberg (11. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
bevor jemand auf die SuFu verweist. Es sind so viele Freds und in keinem den ich geklickt habe, gab es für mich die Antwort: 

Deshalb Euer Rat: Der Herbst steht schon fast vor der Tür, die Temperaturen werden frischer und der Boden schlammiger... Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen langen Herbst/Winterhose. Bislang fuhr ich eine Art Snowboardhose (ja, keine Scherz), die im letzten Frühjahr bei einer Begegnung mit Stacheldraht den kürzeren gezogen hat. Diese Hose (damals von Chiemsee Windsurfing) ist recht leicht und hat für mich meine Anforderungen an eine Bikehose perfekt erfüllt:

1. Außenmaterial: Flexibilität. Keine Einschränkung der Beweglichkeit. Eher windabweisend als wasserabweisend (nicht wasserdicht, dafür gibts ne Regenhose), so dass ein Schauer oder Spritzwasser / Schlamm, gut zu überstehen ist. 

2. Styling: Halt lässig. Keine Radhose im klassischen Sinn. Oben etwas weiter, wie eine Freeridehose und unten schön eng, dass man nicht in der Kette hängt. 

3. Innenmaterial: Damit man nicht am Gummi scheuert, wäre ein dünnes weiches hautsympathisches Innenfutter hilfreich. Insbesondere soll die Hose nicht allzusehr am Bein/Knie festpappen, falls sie nass wird. Dabei nicht zu warm, weil an kalten Tagen eine lange (klassische) Radhose druntergezogen wird.

4. Minimum eine verschließbare Seitentasche.

5. Dann noch das übliche Problem: Preiswert.

Die hier erwähnten Platzangst oder O'Neill Hosen kenne ich nicht, könnten aber evtl. meine Anforderungen erfüllen (Erfahrungen willkommen).

Freue mich auf Eure Tipps. Danke!


----------



## Buzz-D (11. August 2008)

Hi,

da ist 3Essen wohl prädestiniert...
Die haben schon seit langer Zeit 50% Rabatt auf Bike-Klamotten, unter anderem lange, lässige Hosen!
Schau mal rein.
Sehr gute Qualität und durch die 50% erst recht preisgünstig...

MfG

Buzz-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (11. August 2008)

Buzz-D schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da ist 3Essen wohl prädestiniert...
> MfG
> ...



ja. Könnte was sein. Aber scheint nirgendwo mehr vorrätig zu sein (Größe M .. bin 1,80)


----------



## Buzz-D (11. August 2008)

Bei 1,8 reicht M definitiv!!!
Die fallen eh größer aus...
Nen Versuch ists wert. Umtausch ist überhaupt kein Problem. Hab das letzte Mal mein Geld sofort zurückbekommen (war übrigens L bei 1,77m...)


----------



## ewoq (11. August 2008)

von fox gibts ca. 8932648765 modelle


----------



## Masberg (11. August 2008)

ewoq schrieb:


> von fox gibts ca. 8932648765 modelle



wo?


----------



## Thunderdome (14. August 2008)

Die Eland von Platzangst sind doch klasse Hosen....


----------



## dantist (14. August 2008)

Eignet sich die Platzangst Eland Hose um damit touren zu fahren oder ist das Material dazu zu dick? (Die Platzangst Sachen sind ja eher Downhill-orientiert). Schick sieht sie aber auf jeden Fall aus.


----------



## Masberg (14. August 2008)

dantist schrieb:


> Eignet sich die Platzangst Eland Hose um damit touren zu fahren oder ist das Material dazu zu dick? (Die Platzangst Sachen sind ja eher Downhill-orientiert). Schick sieht sie aber auf jeden Fall aus.



gut aussehen tun sie- in der Tat. Aber in Bezug auf Tourentauglichkeit habe ich so meine Zweifel.

ich frag mich übrigens immer noch wo man eine der 8932648765 lässigen Foxhosen (lang soll sie sein) finden kann.


----------



## dantist (14. August 2008)

Warten wir einmal ab, viellicht gibt es ja noch Berichte diesbezüglich. Von Fox habe ich auf die Schnelle auch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Cobra69 (14. August 2008)

Masberg schrieb:


> ich frag mich übrigens immer noch wo man eine der 8932648765 lässigen Foxhosen (lang soll sie sein) finden kann.


 
Ist zwar nur ein 1/595509917'tel der genannten Menge aber z.b. bei mountainbikes.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (15. August 2008)

okay, immerhin mal ein Hinweis. Scheint ja doch lange Foxhosen zu geben; nur: welche ist leicht und "tourentauglich"


----------



## Cobra69 (15. August 2008)

Masberg schrieb:


> okay, immerhin mal ein Hinweis. Scheint ja doch lange Foxhosen zu geben; nur: welche ist leicht und "tourentauglich"


 
da ich mich auch noch nicht entscheiden konnte (aber aufgrund des nahenden Herbstes doch bald mal müsste) kann ich nur spekulieren:

- alles was bunt ist und nach Motocross aussieht ist auch oft heftig steif und daher eher Touren ungeeignet

- der Hinweis All Weather oder DH bzw. FR deutet i.d.R auch auf schwerere Materialien hin

Sobald ich mir aber das eine oder andere Modell zur Ansicht bestellt habe und ausprobieren konnte gebe ich Bescheid (kann aber noch 1-2 Wochen dauern).....


----------



## dantist (15. August 2008)

Viellicht hilft das noch weiter: Ich hatte (bzw. habe) die Race Face Indy Pant. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, nur ist sie mir mittlerweile fast zu klein. Sie ist aber sehr bequem, hat einige Taschen, Reissverschlüsse an den Beinen. Die Hose ist aber relativ dünn, also wenn es richtig kalt wird, muss da schon noch etwas darunter anziehen. 
Die Hose ist mittlerweile ca. 3 Jahre alt - inwiefern die neue Indy Pant anders ist, weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## Masberg (15. August 2008)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Sobald ich mir aber das eine oder andere Modell zur Ansicht bestellt habe und ausprobieren konnte gebe ich Bescheid (kann aber noch 1-2 Wochen dauern).....



Berichte. Deine Einschätzung teile ich was die Rückschlüsse aufs Material angeht. Ob Fox ne Wahl wäre glaube ich daher nicht.



dantist schrieb:


> Viellicht hilft das noch weiter: Ich hatte (bzw. habe) die Race Face Indy Pant.



Ja das hilft. Da gibt es sogar ein "Sommermodell" -> wäre demnach in Kombi mit langer Winterhose auch im Winter ok. Material scheint auch ok. Ist auf jeden Fall die richtige Richtung.


----------



## ewoq (15. August 2008)

nene die freeride modelle sind schon für deine anforderungen geeignet. habe selber eine mit abzippbaren beinen, weiß leider das modell nicht mehr - steht auch nix in oder auf der hose.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. August 2008)

Ich fahre auch im Winter kurze Hose. Ob Schlamm, Schnee, whatever. Ist mir eigentlich reichlich schnurz. Hab früher auch lang getragen, mich meistens totgeschwitzt und viel zu wenig komfort gehabt. Ride shorts, ride free. Die Platzangst-Dinger wie auch die meisten anderen Hosen sind mir viel zu schwre, klobig, kratzig, doof. Trage mittlerweile meistens Boardshorts - Riesenauswahl an Muster, leicht, bequem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radelbert (21. August 2008)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch im Winter kurze Hose. Ob Schlamm, Schnee, whatever. Ist mir eigentlich reichlich schnurz. Hab früher auch lang getragen, mich meistens totgeschwitzt und viel zu wenig komfort gehabt. Ride shorts, ride free. Die Platzangst-Dinger wie auch die meisten anderen Hosen sind mir viel zu schwre, klobig, kratzig, doof. Trage mittlerweile meistens Boardshorts - Riesenauswahl an Muster, leicht, bequem.



Jo  ! Boardshort ! 
Ist wirklich die clevere Alternative zu den schweren kurzen Cross Hosen. Bei Esjod Cusom Sport gibts die sogar mit ordentlichen Sitzpolstern und freier Designwahl auch als MTB-Hose in verschiedenen Längen.

Damit kann man nicht nur Bergab fahren sondern auch mal eine längere Tour machen.

Grüße
Bert


----------



## ferdlnand (21. August 2008)

... und sich nach einem Sturz / irgendwo hängenbleiben eine neue kaufen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. August 2008)

ferdlnand schrieb:


> ... und sich nach einem Sturz / irgendwo hängenbleiben eine neue kaufen


geht so. die die ich bisher hatte sind eigentlich erstaunlich widerstandsfähig.


----------



## pongi (27. August 2008)

lange radhose und ne bikeshorts drüber ziehen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. August 2008)

pongi schrieb:


> lange radhose und ne bikeshorts drüber ziehen.


igitt! schlimmer gehts ja nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Masberg (27. August 2008)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> igitt! schlimmer gehts ja nun wirklich nicht.



aber im Winter kurz? Pelz an den Beinen? Im Ernst, kurz geht nicht. Aber mit langer Hose drunter und Shorts drüber geht auch nicht wirklich. 

Hatte letzte Tage mal ne RACE FACE Indy Short in den Fingern. Ich denke, das Material ist bei der langen identisch. Und da muss ich sagen: Zu schwer, zu steif. 

Ne Boardhose in lang mit mindestens einer Seitentasche wäre eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Gibt's so was?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. August 2008)

Masberg schrieb:


> aber im Winter kurz? Pelz an den Beinen? Im Ernst, kurz geht nicht. Aber mit langer Hose drunter und Shorts drüber geht auch nicht wirklich.
> 
> Ne Boardhose in lang mit mindestens einer Seitentasche wäre eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Gibt's so was?


Weiß ja nicht, wie kälteempfindlich du bist, aber hier mal zur Orientierung:



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/29744

Boardshorts sind idR mind. knielang und haben 1 gut verschliessbare Tasche (fetter Klett oder Reissverschluss). Ich habe 4 Stück von billabong, volcom und ripcurl, die ich allesamt fürs biken verwende.


----------



## Masberg (28. August 2008)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht, wie kälteempfindlich du bist, aber hier mal zur Orientierung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



abgesehen von dem Abschnitt von knapp über den Schuhen bis knapp unter die Knie sieht das eigentlich perfekt aus.....  Im Ernst, was ist das für ne Hose. Sieht nicht aus wie ne Boardshort. Vielleicht zieh ich ja dann doch ne lange drunter????

Nebebei ist das ja schönwetterwinterbeiken auf dem Foto. Bei mir in der Heimat gibt es keine festgefahrene Schneedecke und da wo du gerade hinspingst ist bei uns immer eine Schlammkuhle.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. August 2008)

ich kann da keine festgefahrene schneedecke erkennen. ich fahre bei jedem wetter so. schauen ja auch nur die waden/schienbeine raus, was soll man da noch gross vor kälte schützen? aber egal. die hose ist eine billabong boardshorts. weitere hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/8/4/3/4/_/large/DSC08056k.jpg


----------



## Masberg (28. August 2008)

Die Protektoren hatte ich gar nicht gesehen... das hat getäuscht. 
Also lassen wir das mal mit der Boardshort für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp2 (1. September 2008)

Buzz-D schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da ist 3Essen wohl prädestiniert...
> Die haben schon seit langer Zeit 50% Rabatt auf Bike-Klamotten, unter anderem lange, lässige Hosen!
> ...



Das kann ich nur bestätigen, denn ich hab die 3essen Kontesthose.
In der bleibt es immer schön warm egal wie kalt es ist oder wie viel Wind geht.

außerdem ist sie auch sehr bequem, was bei Touren wichtig ist.


----------



## JansonJanson (2. September 2008)

hÃ¤ng mich mal mit ran 
also im Stadler gibts zur Zeit von Fox ne lange Hose, fragt mich nicht nach dem Namen  
Schwarz Grau fÃ¼r 50â¬ ... werd di mir noch mal anschauen heute
bei der Bucht in Ãbersee gibts schon die Fox Nomad ZippOff 2009er ... sehr geil 
aber der Versand bÃ¤hhhhh


----------



## lukabe (8. September 2008)

ich klink mich auch mal ein... leider nicht mit ner antwort, aber mit ner weiteren frage: 
ich möchte auch jetzt im winter (der ja naht) meine protektoren tragen, brauch aber zum hochfahren ne lange hose, die auch weit genug für protektoren drunter zum runter fahren ist. 
sonst müsste ich mit meiner engen fahren, die zwar ziemlich gut gepolstert ist, mit protektoren drüber aber leider mehr als bescheiden aussieht... 
Andre Möglichkeit wäre natürlich, die enge unten, Protektoren drüber und obenrum ne Short bis zu den Knien... weiß aber auch nicht wie das aussieht. 
also: kenn irgendjemand ein nicht zu teures modell, bei dem ich die schützer noch drunter bekomm und das auch noch Tourentauglich ist?


----------



## JansonJanson (8. September 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> häng mich mal mit ran
> also im Stadler gibts zur Zeit von Fox ne lange Hose, fragt mich nicht nach dem Namen
> Schwarz Grau für 50 ... werd di mir noch mal anschauen heute



hab die gekauft, mein Kyle Strait passen 1a drunter ...


----------



## Masberg (8. September 2008)

hey JansonJanson,

da bist du schon einen Schritt weiter als ich. Wie heißt denn das gute Stück und wie steht es mit der Beweglichkeit / Leichtigkeit. Eine Stadler gibts bei mir leider nicht und online haben die nichts im Angebot was mich anspricht.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. September 2008)

hey, 

also auf dem Etikett steht "Fox Downhill Pant Lang" ... Beweglichkeit ist ohne Schoner Hervorragend, mit den Kyle Strait noch sehr gut... muss sie mir aber Enger machen lassn weil ich sie zu groß gekauft habe das diese von der Länger her passt...

greets


----------



## warpax (12. September 2008)

dantist schrieb:


> Ich hatte (bzw. habe) die Race Face Indy Pant.



Hi, wie verstellbar ist denn die an den Knöcheln? Ich hatte mir vor einigen Wochen mal die 2008er bestellt, da hatte man einen Knopf, um die Hose ganze zwei Zentimeter enger zu stellen - Umfang, nicht Durchmesser! Hat so gar nichts gebracht.


----------



## dantist (13. September 2008)

Hm schwierig zu sagen. Ich habe schon ein älteres Modell (so 2005 oder 2006) und da kann man die Hose unten mit einem Klettverschluss enger oder weiter einstellen. Wenn sie weit eingestellt ist, ist so ungefähr so breit wie eine normale Jeans. Du kannst die Hose aber auch so eng stellen, dass sie sich unten direkt um den Knöchel legt und somit nicht in die Kettenblätter kommen kann. Aber scheinbar haben sie das bei Race Face geändert - schade eigentlich.


----------



## DaMatta (15. September 2008)

Hält die Fox DH Pant vom Stadtler auch warm oder ist das nur dünnes Material? Würde soweiso eine kurze Hose mit Polster drunterziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moggale (15. September 2008)

Wenns kälter ist, fahr ich mit Motocrosshose. Da sollte man aber auf den Beinabschluss achten. Da diese ja als Stiefelhose konzipiert sind, haben si oft keinen Bund. ich hab eine von Answer, die hat nen breiten, leichten Bund, der bei mir auf Knöchelhöhe endet. Meine andere von Answer hat keinen richtigen Bund und hört etwas weiter Oben auf. Zum Radfahren sind die eigentlich Top und ziemlich Robust. Was auch von der Robustheit und Bewegungsfreiheit Top ist, sind die Mechanikerhosen der MX-Kleidungshersteller. Hab ne Kurze von Scott, die ist einfach genial!


----------



## Outliner (16. September 2008)

ich habe die scott progressive series in kurz und weiss (gut sichtbare fliegensuizide und bei grosser hitze natürlich zu dick) und in schwarz und lang (stabil und kuschlig).
unter die pants passt auch ne lange unterbuchse drunter,protektoren wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Dermaddin81 (16. September 2008)

gugge ma da
http://www.active-out.eu/catalog/PEARL-IZUMI-Alpine-Pant-Radhose-Laufhose-p-8124.html
http://www.active-out.eu/catalog/PEARL-IZUMI-Accelerator-Pant-p-8171.html

hab ich gerad mehr oder weniger durch Zufall gefunden da ich auch ne preisgünstige lange Hose suche, sieht ganz interessant aus, vor allem preislich! ich glaub da bestell ich eine


----------



## DaMatta (16. September 2008)

aber in der größe m und l die ich bräuchte kostet sie trotzdem 89 euro


----------



## Rokkshox (16. September 2008)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch im Winter kurze Hose. Ob Schlamm, Schnee, whatever.
> Ist mir eigentlich reichlich schnurz.


Du bist aber hart drauf. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Masberg (16. September 2008)

DaMatta schrieb:


> aber in der größe m und l die ich bräuchte kostet sie trotzdem 89 euro



Hatte auch kurz Hoffnung. Falsche Größen. Vom Prinzip aber gar nicht schlecht. Als Laufhosen ist Beweglickeit in jedem Fall gegeben. Fraglich wie es mit dem Hosenbund an Bein aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMatta (16. September 2008)

auf dem einen Bild von der Alpin ist unten ein Gummizug zu erkennen.

Ich habe mir jetzt die Scott bestellt und werde fir mir mal anschauen. Für den Preis ist nicht viel verkehrt zu machen


----------



## quax_bruch (16. September 2008)

also wenn's wirklich "lässig" sein soll, kommt man nicht um Spacejunks herum. Maßgeschneiderte und nach Wunsch designte Bikehosen für alle erdenklichen Einsatzzwecke zum angemeßenen Preis


----------



## Schmiddi07 (16. September 2008)

Philipp2 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur bestätigen, denn ich hab die 3essen Kontesthose.
> In der bleibt es immer schön warm egal wie kalt es ist oder wie viel Wind geht.
> 
> außerdem ist sie auch sehr bequem, was bei Touren wichtig ist.



Wie schaut das mit der Wasserabweisung bei der 3Essen Kontesthose aus? Ist sie Wasserdicht? Wollt sie mir auch bestellen...


----------



## Masberg (17. September 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> also wenn's wirklich "lässig" sein soll, kommt man nicht um Spacejunks herum. Maßgeschneiderte und nach Wunsch designte Bikehosen für alle erdenklichen Einsatzzwecke zum angemeßenen Preis



auch nicht gerade der "preiswerteste" aber genial von der Idee her. Mal schauen!


----------



## dantist (22. September 2008)

Die Dainese X-Air Pant sieht auch interessant aus. Vielleicht kennt die ja jemand.


----------



## Tion (22. September 2008)

Schmiddi07 schrieb:


> Wie schaut das mit der Wasserabweisung bei der 3Essen Kontesthose aus? Ist sie Wasserdicht? Wollt sie mir auch bestellen...



Irgendwie gibt es die nur in XL oder XXL - ich bin mit 1.72m nicht der Riese ... und die Auswahl ist bescheiden?! Gab es die auch mal in M? Ansonsten sehr interessant, auch der Kurs ist mit ca 50 Euronen smart.


----------



## Schmiddi07 (22. September 2008)

Hab meine gestern bekommen in L....eigentlich meine Standartgrösse. Aber sie ist mir zu gross   Aber ansonsten super!  Werd mal schauen ob ich nochwas in M kriege (umtausch) auch wenns laut HP nicht danach aussieht. Also wenn du normal M hast wirds bei dir S sein und da ist die schwarze glaub ich noch zu haben laut HP.


----------



## Tion (22. September 2008)

Schmiddi07 schrieb:


> Hab meine gestern bekommen in L....eigentlich meine Standartgrösse. Aber sie ist mir zu gross   Aber ansonsten super!  Werd mal schauen ob ich nochwas in M kriege (umtausch) auch wenns laut HP nicht danach aussieht. Also wenn du normal M hast wirds bei dir S sein und da ist die schwarze glaub ich noch zu haben laut HP.



Hmmm die Kontest ist nur in XS und XL/XXL verfügbar ... grnarf :\


----------



## Schmiddi07 (22. September 2008)

Richtig das war die Ghettopant die ich in S gesehen hatte...na aber ich denke und hoffe die werden da wieder nachlegen. Die Hose macht echt nen super Eindruck.


----------



## Tion (22. September 2008)

Schmiddi07 schrieb:


> Richtig das war die Ghettopant die ich in S gesehen hatte...na aber ich denke und hoffe die werden da wieder nachlegen. Die Hose macht echt nen super Eindruck.



Jau ich Depp - aber die Kontest ist mal loong smarter :\


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (22. September 2008)

Ich fahr im Winter immer ne Fjäll Räven und wenn es kalt wird ne Gore Bikehose drunter.






Auch noch ziemlich gut ist die Mammut Basejump-Pants. Allerdings auch verdammt teuer...


----------



## OJMad (23. September 2008)

Kann Dir von Louis (Motorradladen) die Madhead Motocross-hosen empfehlen.
Weiss allerdings nicht ob sie dir zu martialisch sind.

So long
J.O.


----------



## Masberg (23. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich fahr im Winter immer ne Fjäll Räven und wenn es kalt wird ne Gore Bikehose drunter.
> 
> Auch noch ziemlich gut ist die Mammut Basejump-Pants. Allerdings auch verdammt teuer...



Hi Masterass,

das ist ja nicht schlecht! Aber die Kostet ja nun auch >100 EUR. Mal schauen, werde mal im trekkingladen vorbeischauen. Kein so schlechter Gedanke, Trekkinghosen oder Bergsporthosen in die Betrachtung einzubeziehen. Fraglich bleibt die Kettenblattgeschichte.... 



OJMad schrieb:


> Kann Dir von Louis (Motorradladen) die Madhead Motocross-hosen empfehlen.
> Weiss allerdings nicht ob sie dir zu martialisch sind.
> 
> So long
> J.O.



Martialisch. Ja, das sind sie die Motocrosshosen. O'Neill hatte ich auch schon im Blick. Aber irgendwie passt das nicht zu meinem Einsatzgebiet. Fahre auch keinen Fullface Helm. Irgendwie muss das schon zusammenpassen.

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde... Mammut sieht nett aus!

Bei dem Sauwetter heute habe ich mit meiner TCM Regenhose ne Runde gedreht 1 1/2 Stunden hielt sie dicht! Aber sieht halt SCHEI*E aus und soll halt nur als Ausnahme für echte Regenfahrten herhalten.


----------



## DaMatta (24. September 2008)

Ich habe mir eine lange Hose aus der Basic Reige von Nalini geholt und ziehe darüber eine short an. Hast gleich ein Sitzpolster drinne, keine Probleme mit Kettenblatt und warm hält sie auch.


----------



## MasterAss (24. September 2008)

Also die Mammut hat halt unten an den Bündchen doppeltes Material, was auch farblich abgesetzt ist.


----------



## Athabaske (24. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also die Mammut hat halt unten an den Bündchen doppeltes Material, was auch farblich abgesetzt ist....


...Du hast aber nicht wirklich vor, sowas zum MTB-fahren anzuziehen? Falls ja, scheinst Du einen Geld*******r im Keller zu haben.

Zum Skitouren und Bergsteigen gibt es in der Tat wenig besseres, aber die Gefahr, dass selbst das superstabile Material eine Wintersaison mit dem einen oder anderen Abgang nicht überlebt ist eben doch recht hoch. Wenn schon von einem Outdoorer, dann eine oder zwei Preisklassen darunter.

Winters steht bei mir das "Auftragen alter Klamotten" auf dem Programm, schon allein, weil es sich so besser hemmungslos leben und fahren läßt und man statt der Knochen erst die Hose überprüft...

Jörg


----------



## MasterAss (24. September 2008)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...Du hast aber nicht wirklich vor, sowas zum MTB-fahren anzuziehen? Falls ja, scheinst Du einen Geld*******r im Keller zu haben.
> 
> Zum Skitouren und Bergsteigen gibt es in der Tat wenig besseres, aber die Gefahr, dass selbst das superstabile Material eine Wintersaison mit dem einen oder anderen Abgang nicht überlebt ist eben doch recht hoch. Wenn schon von einem Outdoorer, dann eine oder zwei Preisklassen darunter.
> 
> ...



Wieso maßt du dir eigentlich an über meine Vorlieben auf meine finanziellen Mittel rückzuschließen? Sorry, aber das bleibt doch noch immer jedem selbst überlassen. Mir doch *******gal wenn du zu wenig Kohle hast 

Die Mammut ist perfekt zum Biken, denn sie ist schon sehr robust. Sicherlich robuster als eine Hose 1-2 Preisklassen drunter. Wenn eine Hose defekt ist, dann ärgere ich mich auch über 100.  
Für Downhiller vllt. nicht wirklich empfehlenswert, aber für den normalen Biker bzw. Enduristen genial, denn sie ist atmungsaktiv, winddicht und sehr flexibel. Außerdem legt man sich ja nicht dauernd bewusst auf die Klappe, andere Witterungsbedingungen heisst auch bewussteres fahren.

Und auch beim Bergsteigen hat man Felskontakt, ich zumindest. Das übersteht die Hose schließlich auch.


----------



## Dermaddin81 (24. September 2008)

So ich hab jetzt ne wirklich geniale Lösung für alle die keine 100+x EUR ausgeben wollen. Mainstream MSX
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radhosen/mainstream-cross-country-long-pant-black/13503.html

Ich besitze schon die Short davon und bin sehr zufrieden, sehr funktional, integrierte Innenhose. Das Material ist zwar relativ dünn hat aber bei mir schon nen Sturz mit Schlitterpartie völlig klaglos überstanden. Ich hatte die lange Version gestern durch Zufall im XXL Emporon Bike Shop in der Hand. Gefällt mir sehr gut, wenns richtig kalt wird muß man eventuell noch was drunterziehen aber das is ja kein Problem. Und für den Sommer kann man die Hosenbeine in Kniehöhe abzippen. Für den Preis genial! Die werd ich mir definitiv holen.


----------



## Athabaske (24. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wieso maßt du dir eigentlich an über meine Vorlieben auf meine finanziellen Mittel rückzuschließen? Sorry, aber das bleibt doch noch immer jedem selbst überlassen. Mir doch *******gal wenn du zu wenig Kohle hast...


...oups ein Choleriker, sorry 

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (24. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wieso ...



Durchatmen, denke er hats nicht so gemeint. Die Mammut ist teuer! Hatte sie heute in der Hand! Genial aber zu teuer!



Dermaddin81 schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt ne wirklich geniale Lösung für alle die keine 100+x EUR ausgeben wollen. Mainstream MSX
> ...  Und für den Sommer kann man die Hosenbeine in Kniehöhe abzippen. Für den Preis genial! Die werd ich mir definitiv holen.



wenn das mit dem zippen nicht wäre.

Die Suche geht weiter!


----------



## Tion (24. September 2008)

Überlege ob ich mir die hier bestellen soll

Endura Singletrack Trousers
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?modelID=19051

Schaut gut aus und ist recht preiswert!
Kennt die einer?


----------



## schatten (24. September 2008)

Ich habe letztens mal für eine Endurotour meine Mammut Champ Pants hergenommen. War sehr angenehm bei einer Temperatur von 5-10°C.
Bikehose mit Polster hatte ich keine drunter, funktionierte auch so. Allerdings scheint der Sattel (Selle Italia NT1) auch hervorragend zu meinem Hintern zu passen.


----------



## Masberg (24. September 2008)

Tion schrieb:


> Überlege ob ich mir die hier bestellen soll
> 
> Endura Singletrack Trousers
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?modelID=19051
> ...



Die käme ganz klar auf die Shortlist. Die Meinungen auf der Seite scheinen ja auch recht objektiv zu sein. Kennt jemand Endura?


----------



## MasterAss (24. September 2008)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...oups ein Choleriker, sorry
> 
> Jörg



Kein Choleriker, siehe Smileys 

Fand es nur etwas direkt


----------



## pongi (24. September 2008)

@dermaddin: ist die hose am bund auch eng genug, dass sie nicht in der Kette bzw dem Kettenblatt hängen bleibt? (Soll ja noch leute ohne Bashguard geben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (25. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> ...Fand es nur etwas direkt


...ich auch. 

Jörg


----------



## Rokkshox (25. September 2008)

Dermaddin81 schrieb:


> gugge ma da
> http://www.active-out.eu/catalog/PEARL-IZUMI-Alpine-Pant-Radhose-Laufhose-p-8124.html
> hab ich gerad mehr oder weniger durch Zufall gefunden da ich auch ne preisgünstige lange Hose suche,
> sieht ganz interessant aus, vor allem preislich! ich glaub da bestell ich eine


Hi, ich suche auch für die Übergangszeit eine multifunktionale Radhose, die etwas leger ausfällt
und für mich scheint die *"Pearl Izumi Alpine"* ideal zu sein unter der ich eine kurze 
Radhose mit Sitzpolster anziehen werde.

Eigentlich wollte ich die Hose bei einer Stadler-Filiale holen, aber momentan ist sie dort 
nicht im Sortiment und kostet zudem 90 .
Bei Klamotten bin ich was den Versandhandel angeht eher konservativ,
da man ohne Anprobe etwas blind kauft.
Ich bin mit 1.95 m recht groß & eher schlank und vom Gefühl sollte die *XL-Größe* passen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Hose bzw. wie sie (in der Länge) ausfällt
und ob man den Hosenbund in der Weite anpassen kann?

BTW Danke für den Preistip! 

Was Funktionsbekleidung angeht ist das der Textilsektor mit der größten Gewinnspanne
- angeblich bis zu 50 %. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Symion (25. September 2008)

habe die Endura Singletrack in kurz. Endgeile Verarbeitung, Nähte doppelt teils dreifach, super Stoff, wasserabweisend und gute Belüftungsreißverschlüsse.
Beste Hose die ich bis jetzt fürs Fahrrad bekommen habe.

Definitiv ihren Preis Wert. Werde sie mir wahr. auch in lang für den Winter holen, wenn der dann kommt.

gruß Symion


----------



## thetourist (25. September 2008)

Symion schrieb:


> habe die Endura Singletrack in kurz. Endgeile Verarbeitung, Nähte doppelt teils dreifach, super Stoff, wasserabweisend und gute Belüftungsreißverschlüsse.
> Beste Hose die ich bis jetzt fürs Fahrrad bekommen habe.
> 
> Definitiv ihren Preis Wert. Werde sie mir wahr. auch in lang für den Winter holen, wenn der dann kommt.
> ...



Du schreibst wasserabweisend, kannst auch Angaben machen ob sie Regendicht ist? Oder war das damit gemeint?


----------



## dantist (25. September 2008)

Die Endura sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus. 

Kennt jemand die Cannondale Grind Hose? Die gefällt mir rein optisch vom Schnitt her ziemlich gut, sieht recht bequem aus.


----------



## Feenix (25. September 2008)

Ich nehme an diese Endura Singletrack ist nicht winddicht, also kein Windstopper Material? Schade! Bringt dir dann ja eh nix im Winter... 

Wasserabweisend = kurzer Regen 30 min stehtse durch. Willst du ne wirklich Regendichte Hose wirds ganz sicher nich angenehm zum fahren ... weil tropisches Klima drunter


----------



## Tion (25. September 2008)

Ich habe mir die Endura mal bestellt, werde berichten!


----------



## Symion (25. September 2008)

Wie gesagt wasserabweisend, nicht dicht. Nen Nieselregen hält sie locker stand. Winddicht ist ist sie auch nahezu. 
Sind verschiedene Stoffe, teils robuster, teils stretchiger verarbeitet.
Denke mit kann mit der auch in lang nix falsch machen.

gruß Symion


----------



## Tion (25. September 2008)

Hab nur bedenken wegen der größe, hab kurze Beine ... bin mal gespannt


----------



## loretto6 (26. September 2008)

dantist schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Cannondale Grind Hose? Die gefällt mir rein optisch vom Schnitt her ziemlich gut, sieht recht bequem aus.QUOTE]
> 
> Ich hab ein Vorgänger-Modell. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, fahre sie aber meistens abgezippt. Für den Winter wäre sie mir viel zu dünn. Eine lange Hose drunter erweitert den Temperaturbereich, wetterfest ist sie aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (26. September 2008)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Vorgänger-Modell. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, fahre sie aber meistens abgezippt. Für den Winter wäre sie mir viel zu dünn. Eine lange Hose drunter erweitert den Temperaturbereich, wetterfest ist sie aber nicht.



Vielen Dank, das ist doch schon einmal ein Anhaltspunkt.

Kennt jemand die Sombrio Striker Hose? Wäre evtl. auch noch etwas


----------



## thomas76 (26. September 2008)

Race Face Indy Pant-http://www.boardx.de/race-face-indy-pants-black-p-14305.html?language=de


----------



## Masberg (27. September 2008)

Alea iacta est. Danke an alle Meinungen und Beiträge. Ich habe mich entschieden:

*Pearl Izumi Alpine Pants *(wurden hier auch bereits mehrfach angesprochen.)


Warum denn ausgerechnet die (????), wird sich so mancher fragen, nachdem hier durchaus richtig stylishe Hosen vorgestellt wurden und die Pearl nun - zugegeben- in dieser Kategorie nicht die Höchstpunktzahl erreicht. Ich zitiere hierzu meine Eingangs genannten Anfoderungen und hoffe, dass allen Unenschlossenen meine Wertung ein wenig weiter helfen kann: 



Masberg schrieb:


> 1. Außenmaterial: Flexibilität. Keine Einschränkung der Beweglichkeit. Eher windabweisend als wasserabweisend ...


Das trifft auf die Pearl zu 100% zu! Die Hose ist sehr leicht. Sie stört nicht im geringsten im Bewegungsablauf. Vorne ist sie mit dieser  Zepphhrrhrhhrhr (wie auch immer) Softshellartigen Oberfläche ausgestattet. Die ist windabweisend, wenn nicht sogar dicht und dabei seeeeeeehr flexibel. Spritzwasser und ein Schauer kann dem Material auch nichts anhaben. An der Rückseite ist das Material eher "luftig". Nein, keine Sommerhose!!!! Aber halt nicht das Softshellmaterial. Man kann einen nassen Ar*** bekommen, vorne wird man aber trocken bleiben -> Spritzwasser- und schlammresistent. Aber wie gesagt. Bei Regenschlachten wird eine Regenhose angezogen.


Masberg schrieb:


> 2. Styling: Halt lässig. Keine Radhose im klassischen Sinn. Oben etwas weiter, wie eine Freeridehose und unten schön eng, dass man nicht in der Kette hängt.



Gut. Hier gibt es im Vergleich zu Platzangst, Race Face, etc. eindeutig Punktabzug. Sie ist nicht so stylish, dass man damit auf einer "Après Bike Party" den "Best dressed price" gewinnen würde. Beim besten Willen nicht! Aber für eine sportliche Hose nicht schlecht vom Styling! Die Hose kommt keineswegs wie eine Tight oder enge Radhose rüber. Hätte sie zwei aufgesetzte Seitentaschen käme sie deutlich lässiger rüber. So halt nur ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Funktion und Optik. Wobei ich die Hose durchaus "cool enough" finde. 

Das Kettenproblemgibt es nicht. Ist unten eng genug, wobei der Rest eher locker geschnitten ist. !


Masberg schrieb:


> 3. Innenmaterial: Damit man nicht am Gummi scheuert, wäre ein dünnes weiches hautsympathisches Innenfutter hilfreich...


Hier gibts gar nichts zu meckern. Äußerst hautsympatish und angenehm weich. Dazu noch "Ventilationsklappen" an den Knien, dass die heisse Luft raus kann. Mein individueller Temperaturbereich bei dieser Hose geht von knapp ca. 10/12° C bis unter 0°C. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass unterhalb noch was geht, aber das wäre zu testen. Bin übrigens eher ne Frierhippe.



Masberg schrieb:


> 4. Minimum eine verschließbare Seitentasche.



Hat ne Tasche für Schlüssel und 10 EUR Schein am "Hintern" (außerhalb der Sattelregion!)



Masberg schrieb:


> 5. Dann noch das übliche Problem: Preiswert.


89 EUR ist nicht wirklich billig. Aber ich habe festgestellt, dass die meisten Hosen hier um 100 EUR + liegen. Darunter gibt es nicht viel. Das muss man einfach akzeptieren, wenn man nicht im Schlussverkauf ein Schnäppchen schießen kann.

Fazit:
Die Hose macht einen SEHR WERTIGEN Eindruck. Sie ist meiner Meinung nach optimal für die Zeit von Herbst bis Frühjar und deckt eine weites Wetterspektrum ab. Keine Regenhose, keine Winterhose, hält aber warm und Spritzwasser kann nicht sofort durchdringen.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden!

Warum habe ich keine andere der hier erwähnten Hosen genommen?
Zunächst das Einfachste. 
Zipper schließe ich aus. Habe ich!
Dann ein Punkt, den jeder für sich selbst ausmachen muss:
Die meisten Freeridehosen sind mir einfach zu schwer und unbeweglich. Da habe ich einfach das Gefühl, ich kriege heiße Knie auf grund der Reibung mit den Hosenbeinen und nicht weil der Uphill gerade fordernd ist. Sie behindern meiner Meinung auch die Bewegung.

So das soll nun reichen. Ich hoffe jeder bekommt noch "seine" Hose.


----------



## Masberg (27. September 2008)

Kleine Übersicht der Hosen diese Freds:

Abstufungen
B   ne kalte Boardershort
D,M   schwerer Stuff
F   gröberes Material
O  Trekking/Bergsport, eher leichter
T   Tourorientiert
Z   Zipphose


Typ	/Bezeichnung	/Preis
B	Billabong Rip Curl Esjod	brrr kalt...
D	Fox Downhill Pant (stadler)	50
D	Scott Progessive	n/a
M	Madhead Motocross-hosen	
F	3Essen Ghettopant	ausverkauft
F	3Essen Kontest	ausverkauft
F	Dainese X-Air Pant	100
F	Fox 8932648765 modelle	
F	Platzangst Eland	110
F	Race Face Indy Pant	80
F	Spacejunks	130
O	Fjäll Räven	110
O	Mammut Basejump-Pants	170
O	Mammut Champ Pants	
T	Endura Singletrack Trousers	70
T	Gonso Nordkap	50
T	Gonso Rust	100
T	Gonso St. Moritz	110
T	Gore Sämtliche	>130
T	PEARL IZUMI Alpine Pant Softshell	90
T Z	Cannondale Grind Pant	100
T Z	Mainstream Cross Country Long Pant	70
T Z	Scott Entry Zipp Off	60


----------



## chaini (27. September 2008)

saubere arbeit jungs. danke


----------



## pongi (27. September 2008)

wo bekommt man denn die peral izumi hose?


----------



## Rokkshox (27. September 2008)

pongi schrieb:


> wo bekommt man denn die peral izumi hose?


Z.B. hier:
http://www.active-out.eu/catalog/PEA...se-p-8124.html (Seite 3) 

@ Masberg: Danke für den ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht und die interessante Übersicht! 
Die Pearl Izumi "Alpine" ist aus den gleichen Gründen mein Favourit. 
Hast ne PN.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## RaD (27. September 2008)

Hab 'ne Endura Singletrack Pant seit letztem Jahr und finde sie super. Zumal zu dem günstigen Preis für den sie bei Chainreaction angeboten wird . Ich überlege mir auch die kurze anzuschaffen , da mich die Verarbeitung und Tragekomfort echt überzeugt hat.
Wasserabweisend ist sie , richtig Wasserdicht jedoch nicht und Winddicht ist sie auch nicht, vermisse ich aber auch nicht. Lässt sich gut auf den Körper einstellen, hat schöne Beinabschlüsse und zum Teil verschließbare Taschen und trägt sich sehr komfortable und ist in den richtigen Bereichen elastisch, angenehmer zu tragen als Motocrosshosen auf jeden Fall. Übrigens sind die Gesäß/Beintaschen groß genug um eine Karte oder ähnliches darin zu verstauen. Übrigens sind die Jacken von Endura auch Klasse verarbeitet und wirken sehr durchdacht.Ich habe mir damals die Convert Jacke gleich mitbestellt. 
Offenbar hat man in Schottland öfters mal mit schlechtem Wetter zu tun ... Hier ein Foto, ich hoffe man kann was erkennen:




Ein Kumpel hat die Cannondale Grindpant und ist davon scheinbar ganz angetan, er trägt sie sehr oft und ich habe Ihn noch nicht darüber klagen gehört. Sonst kann ich da nicht viel sagen zu...

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen


----------



## Masberg (27. September 2008)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 1.95 m recht groß & eher schlank und vom Gefühl sollte die *XL-Größe* passen.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Hose bzw. wie sie (in der Länge) ausfällt
> und ob man den Hosenbund in der Weite anpassen kann?
> ...



Bin 180 cm und die Länge ist in M perfekt. L hatte ich auch probiert, war eindeutig zu groß. Von der Länge her sollt XL bei 195cm passen können. Den Hosenbund kann man wie bei ner Trainingshose enger schnüren. Also passend bekommt man das. Sollte die Hose allerdings im Bund proportional zur Länge mitwachsen, könnte da bei einem Schlanken ein "Faltenhintern" entstehen.
Fürchte du musst es drauf ankommen lassen. zur Not sendest du die Hose halt zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (27. September 2008)

@ alle die eine lange hose fahren:
gibt es bei euch probleme mit der kette bzw dem kettenblatt? oder muss man ein bashguard fahren?


----------



## jan84 (28. September 2008)

Hab die Mammut BaseJump, gibt keine Probleme mit dem Kettelblatt, da dass Bein unten mit nem Klettverschluss "eng" gemacht werden kann. 
Nach oben hin wo das Bein dann wieder weiter wird schleift es gelegentlich leicht am Hinterbau (Cube Stereo, hinterbau ist direkt über dem Umwerfer vergleichsweise breit), stört aber in keinster Weise/man bemerkt es nicht.

Ich denke das wichtigste ist bei den Hosen mit weitem Schnitt, dass es am unteren Ende der Beine irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt sie deutlich enger zu machen. 

grüße
jan


----------



## pongi (28. September 2008)

eben. so kenne ich es von meiner regenhose eben auch. mit dem klettband das bein so eng machen das nichts hängne bleibt. 
aber manche der hosen scheinen ja keinen klett zu haben.
z.b. platzangst und 3essen sind wohl nur für bashguardfahrer gemacht


----------



## Rokkshox (28. September 2008)

Masberg schrieb:


> Bin 180 cm und die LÃ¤nge ist in M perfekt. L hatte ich auch probiert,
> war eindeutig zu groÃ. Von der LÃ¤nge her sollt XL bei 195cm passen kÃ¶nnen.
> Den Hosenbund kann man wie bei ner Trainingshose enger schnÃ¼ren. Also passend bekommt man das.
> Sollte die Hose allerdings im Bund proportional zur LÃ¤nge mitwachsen, kÃ¶nnte da bei einem Schlanken
> ...


Danke fÃ¼rÂ´s Feedback - ich habe die "Alpine" gestern Abend bestellt. 
Als ich die Radhose zum ersten Mal sah, wuÃte ich gleich das sie es wird.

Ich werde - nicht nur wegen des "Faltenhintern" - bei kÃ¤lteren VerhÃ¤ltnissen
eine kurze Radhose mit Einsatz darunter anziehen.
Ansonsten sind 70 â¬ ein sehr guter Preis, die Versandkosten sind niedrig
und die 10 % Rabatt (Partnerschafts-Programm) habe ich auch gerne mitgenommen. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## TheMatrix (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auch kurz davor mir die Pearl Izumi Alpine Pants zu bestellen doch noch bei der Größe unschlüssig!

Meistens sind mir solche Hosen die ich bisher anprobiert habe bei meinen 1,86m Größe zu kurz oder eben am Bund dann viel zu weit wenn ich Richtung L oder XL gehe.

Wie fällt die Alpine Pants da so aus?
Hauptsächlich interessieren würde mich ja die Beinlänge vom Schritt aus gemessen und vielleicht noch die Länge aussen vom Bund runter? Und eben die dazugehörige Größe die ihr gekauft habt.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## kubikjch (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

hab mir heute die hier beim Stadler geholt.
Für mich glaub ich genau das Richtige.
Und preiswert.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rokkshox (6. Oktober 2008)

TheMatrix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch kurz davor mir die Pearl Izumi Alpine Pants zu bestellen doch noch bei der Größe unschlüssig!
> 
> ...


So, die Woche ist meine PI "Alpine" auch angekommen und am Wochenende
bin ich dazu gekommen sie mal anzuprobieren bzw. auszumessen.

Ich bin *1.95 m* groß bzw. relativ schlank und habe die *XL-Größe* bestellt 
- die Hosenbeine sind *80 cm lang* und insgesamt beträgt die Länge *110 cm*.
Wenn ich das Knie ganz anwinkele, dann reicht die Hose immer noch über den Knöchel.
Die Hose fällt normal aus bzw. paßt perfekt. 

Ansonsten kann ich Masberg´s Erfahrungsbericht nur unterschreiben:
Die Hose trägt sich sehr angenehm bzw. ist ein guter Kompromiß aus legeren 
und körpernahen Schnitt, der Hosenbund kann mit dem Band angepaßt werden, 
sie ist gut verarbeitet und wirkt insgesamt recht durchdacht. 
Da Schwarz eh meine Lieblingsfarbe ist, habe ich kein Problem mit dem schlichten,
aber eleganten Design. 
Und für die knapp 66  die ich im Onlineshop bezahlt habe ist die Hose eh eine optimale Wahl.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Der Toni (6. Oktober 2008)

RaD schrieb:


> Hab 'ne Endura Singletrack Pant seit letztem Jahr und finde sie super. Zumal zu dem günstigen Preis für den sie bei Chainreaction angeboten wird . Ich überlege mir auch die kurze anzuschaffen , da mich die Verarbeitung und Tragekomfort echt überzeugt hat.
> ......Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen



Überlege mir auch, die Hose zu bestellen. Schwanke zwischen M und L.
Wie groß bist du (Schrittlänge) und welche Größe hast du genommen?


----------



## TheMatrix (6. Oktober 2008)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> So, die Woche ist meine PI "Alpine" auch angekommen und am Wochenende
> bin ich dazu gekommen sie mal anzuprobieren bzw. auszumessen.
> 
> Ich bin *1.95 m* groß bzw. relativ schlank und habe die *XL-Größe* bestellt
> ...




Danke für die Infos, das hilft mir echt weiter da ich dann wohl auch die PI Alpine in XL nehmen werde!
Aber der Bund ist dann nicht zu weit bei XL?
Wenn du Lust hast könntest du mir vielleicht noch die einfache Buntweite so ca. abmessen?

Hast du bei active-out bestellt? Wenn ja wie schnell war die Hose bei dir?

Schöne Grüße
TheMatrix


----------



## Rokkshox (6. Oktober 2008)

TheMatrix schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, das hilft mir echt weiter da ich dann wohl auch die PI Alpine in XL nehmen werde!
> Aber der Bund ist dann nicht zu weit bei XL?
> Wenn du Lust hast könntest du mir vielleicht noch die einfache Buntweite so ca. abmessen?
> 
> Hast du bei active-out bestellt? Wenn ja wie schnell war die Hose bei dir?


Nö, der flexible Hosenbund paßt (bei mir)  optimal und durch das Band kann man
noch individuell anpassen bzw. fixieren. 
O.k., hab´s dann für dich noch ausgemessen - der Hosenbund hat (von links nach rechts)
eine Breite von ca. *45 cm*. Falls du dir jetzt immer noch nicht sicher bist, dann kannst du dir 
die L-Größe zusätzlich bestellen - sind ja nur 3  Versandkosten.

Ich habe am Samstag-Abend bei active-out bestellt, am Sonntag per Bankterminal 
den Beitrag überwiesen, am Mittwoch kam die Versandbestätigung und am Donnerstag 
war die Hose da.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## TheMatrix (6. Oktober 2008)

@ Rokkshox:

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, hab mir die Alpine Pants jetzt auch in XL bestellt


----------



## Grawn (7. Oktober 2008)

dantist schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das ist doch schon einmal ein Anhaltspunkt.
> 
> Kennt jemand die Sombrio Striker Hose? Wäre evtl. auch noch etwas



Ich hab die Striker 07 von BMO gekauft für 57,99 oder so. 
Die Hose ist relativ dünn, in keiner weise wasserabweisend und nur mäßig windabweisend, wenns kalt wird musst du aufjedenfall noch was drunterziehen. Die Taschen sind auch nicht so optimal der Inhalt kann beim fahren auch schon mal herausrutschen und die Hosen sind sehr groß, also wenn du normalerweise eine M trägst brauchst du hier bestimmt eine S.
Vorteilhaft find ich jedoch das du auf Kniehöhe an der Beininnenseite verschließbare "Lüftungsschlitze" hast.
Desweiteren lässt sich der Hosenbund nicht in der Weite anpassen.
Wenn du noch irgendwelche fragen hast kannste gerne fragen.

MfG Grawn


----------



## dantist (7. Oktober 2008)

Grawn schrieb:


> Ich hab die Striker 07 von BMO gekauft für 57,99 oder so.
> Die Hose ist relativ dünn, in keiner weise wasserabweisend und nur mäßig windabweisend, wenns kalt wird musst du aufjedenfall noch was drunterziehen. Die Taschen sind auch nicht so optimal der Inhalt kann beim fahren auch schon mal herausrutschen und die Hosen sind sehr groß, also wenn du normalerweise eine M trägst brauchst du hier bestimmt eine S.
> Vorteilhaft find ich jedoch das du auf Kniehöhe an der Beininnenseite verschließbare "Lüftungsschlitze" hast.
> Desweiteren lässt sich der Hosenbund nicht in der Weite anpassen.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht. Ich glaube meine Suche geht weiter - was du zur Sombrio-Hose schreibst, tönt ja nicht gerade ideal....


----------



## Paulpansen (7. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen....

bin auch auf der Suche nach einer langen Hose für den Winter.
Hat wer Erfahrung mit den beiden?

http://www.actionsports.de/Bekleidung/Hosen/Pearl-Izumi-Alpine-Elite-Pant-schwarz::16219.html

http://www.actionsports.de/Bekleidu...-II-Windstopper-Active-Shell-Pant::12206.html

mfg Paul


----------



## Masberg (8. Oktober 2008)

TheMatrix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Größe M
Außen 106cm
Innen 77cm
Mein "Umfang" da wo sie an meiner Plautze sitzt: 84cm


----------



## relaxo_ (10. Oktober 2008)

Servus zusammen,

An die Endura Singletrack Trousers Besitzer:

Wie warm/gefüttert ist die Hose denn? Muss man da generell was drunterziehen, oder kann man die als einigermassen kälteresistenter Bursche auch so anziehen? Und wie schauts aus wenn man sich damit nach innen begibt, Hitzeschock oder dank Vent-Öffnung ok?

Eigentlich schaut mir die nämlich ziemlich ideal aus, allerdings will ich damit dann auch in die Uni fahren und mich dort nicht umziehen, dort dann nicht erschwitzen während 2h VL. Such also eher was nicht sooo warmes, dass ich fürn Sport dann mit ner langen engen Radhose tragen kann wenns richtig kalt ist.

M müsste mit 1.80m auch passen, oder?

Danke schonmal für die Antwort(en)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaD (11. Oktober 2008)

Also als gefüttert würde ich die Singletrack Pant nicht gerade bezeichnen, bei kühleren Temperaturen würde ich auf dem Zwiebelschalenprinzip aufbauend noch eine Thight je nach Temperatur gefüttert/ungefüttert oder eine kurze Radhose drunterziehen.

Hier mal ein paar Worte zur Endura Singletrack Pant aufgrund einiger Anfragen:

Sie ist zwar etwas dicker als eine typische Bikeshort, halt eine kräftige Kunstfaser aber relativ weich und angenehm im Griff. Vom Stoff her nicht vergleichbar mit einer klassischen Motocrosshose, eher weicher.
Sie verfügt jeweils über eine Belüftungsöffnung über den Knie welche mit Reißverschluss geöffnet werden kann.Zwei Einschubtaschen mit Klettverschluss, links noch mit zusätzlichen Reißverschlussfach für das Handy und eine kleine Einschubtasche rechts für ein Minitool oder ähnliches. 
Außer auf beiden Seiten stufenlos in der Weite verstellbarer integrierter Gürtel und Strecheinsatz im Steißbereich und an der Seite bis zum Knie hat sie auch noch wie auch eine mit Reißverschluss zu öffnende Beinerweiterung, die ein anziehen mit Schuhen erleichtern soll.Der Beinabschluss kann zusätzlich noch mit Klettverschluss verengt werden. Die Knie sind vorgeformt und Protektoren (z.B. Dainese) passen auch unter die Hose.Einige Nähte sind mit reflektierenden Material ausgestattet um die passive Sicherheit zu Erhöhen. Am Oberschenkel/Pobereich gibt es noch jeweils eine Einschubtasche links und rechts z.B. für eine klein gefaltete Landkarte, diese stören nicht beim pedalieren und sind dennoch einigermaßen Schmutz- und Spritzwasser geschützt, jedoch ist die Hose keine Regenhose und bestenfalls als Wasserabweisend zu bezeichnen.
Vorrichtungen zum einknöpfen von Endura's Radinnenhosen sind ebenfalls vorhanden.
Zur Größe und Passform kann ich berichten das ich die Hose in Größe 'L' besitze und diese bei 1,80m Körpergröße und 75 Kg Gewicht bei 83cm Beinlänge mir ziemlich genau passt. Allerdings dürften nach meiner persönlichen Meinung die Hosenbeine nicht viel kürzer sein.
Ich fand die Größentabelle bei Chainreaction dazu sehr hilfreich und ich bin nicht enttäuscht worden.

Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## relaxo_ (12. Oktober 2008)

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht & die Größenangaben! Bei CRC geht M in der Tabelle nämlich genau bis 1,80 m, ich werd mit 87cm Schrittlänge dann wohl doch L ordern. Werd mir die Convert-Jacke auch dazubestellen, brauche eh noch endlich ne gescheite Jacke und dann spar ich mir die Versandkosten & den erneuten Entscheidungsfindungsprozess


----------



## pommes5 (14. Oktober 2008)

Paulpansen schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/Bekleidu...-II-Windstopper-Active-Shell-Pant::12206.html



Die Gore würd mich auch interessieren. Die Sachen die ich bisher von Gore hatte, waren durchweg sehr gut. Lange Hose ist jetzt Erstanschaffung bei mir, deswegen hadere ich beim Preis halt noch mit mir.

Ne klassische Thermo-Radhose hab ich, daher frage ich mich, ob nicht auch eine einfachere Hose reichen würde, wenn ich beides in Kombination trage.


----------



## 44.0 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich werf' mal eine andere Hose ins Rennen: direct alpin Patrol. Hab die mir gerade neu geholt und war nach der ersten Testfahrt begeistert. Relativ schmaler Schnitt, Stretchmaterial, trocknet schnell, windbrechend (kein Windstopper!), gute "Entdampfung", fühlt sich ausreichend robust an, Klettverschluss am Beinabschluss. Preis knapp 65 EUR. 
"L" entspricht etwa der "104" der Mammut Base Jump, d.h. von Anfang an für "Sportler" konzipiert. (Ich frage mich bei manchen Herstellern, wer dessen X(X)L Modelle anziehen soll - Bauchumfang 110cm und größer...)
Als Vergleich dienen mir (weiterhin) 'ne Mountain Hardwear Windstopper und Eine GoreBikeWear Gore Tex Hose. Passform bei beiden nicht optimal (zu kurz und zu breit). Oben erwähnte Mammut Hose habe ich probiert - war mir aber letztendlich zu teuer.


----------



## pongi (15. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es die auch in einem dt. (Web)Shop? Mein Czechisch ist nicht so besonders


----------



## Masberg (15. Oktober 2008)

44.0 schrieb:


> Ich werf' mal eine andere Hose ins Rennen: direct alpin Patrol. Hab die mir gerade neu geholt und war nach der ersten Testfahrt begeistert. Relativ schmaler Schnitt, Stretchmaterial, trocknet schnell, windbrechend (kein Windstopper!), gute "Entdampfung", fühlt sich ausreichend robust an, Klettverschluss am Beinabschluss. Preis knapp 65 EUR. [/SIZE]



Sieht richtig gut aus. Schade dass der Tipp nicht früher kam... bin trotzdem mit der Pearl Izumi sehr zufrieden.


----------



## relaxo_ (15. Oktober 2008)

Hab grad die Endura Singletrack Trousers bei CRC in L bestellt (1.80m, 72kg). Ich werd meine Erfahrungen dann hier im Thread demnächst kundtun.


----------



## Der Toni (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde die Endura Singletrack noch diese Woche kriegen.
Habe sie in M geordert (178 - 80kg). Werde auch Infos geben.


----------



## 44.0 (16. Oktober 2008)

pongi schrieb:


> Gibt es die auch in einem dt. (Web)Shop? Mein Czechisch ist nicht so besonders



Muss ich leider passen - scheint in D nicht sonderlich verbreitet.
Ich hab sie mir bei hudysport in Hrensko gekauft.
Für dich wäre wohl max. der Bächli in der Schweiz mal 'nen Anruf wert.

Übrigens habe ich die "Patrol 3", es gibt auch 'ne 2 (möglicherweise das  Vorjahresmodell)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (17. Oktober 2008)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ich werde die Endura Singletrack noch diese Woche kriegen.
> Habe sie in M geordert (178 - 80kg). Werde auch Infos geben.



Habe sie heute bekommen. Montag bei chainreaktion bestellt, heute da!
Also, 178cm 80kg Schrittl. 83cm. Passt perfekt! Ist aber keine Winterhose, eher für die kühleren und normalen Herbst und Frühjahrstage. Fürn Winter muss man was drunter ziehen.


----------



## tibo13 (17. Oktober 2008)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Habe sie heute bekommen. Montag bei chainreaktion bestellt, heute da!
> Also, 178cm 80kg Schrittl. 83cm. Passt perfekt! Ist aber keine Winterhose, eher für die kühleren und normalen Herbst und Frühjahrstage. Fürn Winter muss man was drunter ziehen.



Wie sieht es denn mit dem Hüftumfang bei Größe "M" aus? Hab in etwa die gleiche Größe und Schrittlänge, wiege aber ca. 85kg und habe einen Hüftumfang von ca. 90cm.


----------



## Der Toni (17. Oktober 2008)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Hüftumfang bei Größe "M" aus? Hab in etwa die gleiche Größe und Schrittlänge, wiege aber ca. 85kg und habe einen Hüftumfang von ca. 90cm.



passt!


----------



## tibo13 (17. Oktober 2008)

Wie sitzt sie denn dann so im Oberschenkel- und Hüftbereich. Eher sehr relaxt oder doch schon straffer? Und wie schaut es mit der Beinlänge bei angewinkelten Beinen aus?

Ich schwanke im Moment zwischen "M" und "L". Zumal die User "relaxo" und "RaD" bei einer ähnlichen Größe (1,80m) und Schrittlängen von 83cm bzw. 87cm beide eher zu Größe "L" greifen.


----------



## wildkater (18. Oktober 2008)

Werde mir die Endura Singletrack bestellen...
XL bei 186cm / 90kg und Schrittlänge 90cm sollte passen.
Melde mich zurück, wenn ich das Teil habe.

Dieser Thread ist übrigens


----------



## RaD (18. Oktober 2008)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Wie sitzt sie denn dann so im Oberschenkel- und Hüftbereich. Eher sehr relaxt oder doch schon straffer? Und wie schaut es mit der Beinlänge bei angewinkelten Beinen aus?
> 
> Ich schwanke im Moment zwischen "M" und "L". Zumal die User "relaxo" und "RaD" bei einer ähnlichen Größe (1,80m) und Schrittlängen von 83cm bzw. 87cm beide eher zu Größe "L" greifen.



Wobei der User 'RaD' eher auf den lockeren, relaxten und legeren Baggylook steht 
Bei mir liegt die Hose nicht eng an den Schenkeln an sondern sitzt eher wie eine bequeme Jeans, ist auch bei angewinkelten Bein ok und liegt dabei aber noch auf dem Schuh auf. Der Hüftbereich ist dank integrierten Gürtel verstellbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (18. Oktober 2008)

RaD schrieb:


> Wobei der User 'RaD' eher auf den lockeren, relaxten und legeren Baggylook steht



Das tut der User "tibo13" auch 

Dann werd ich wohl auch eher Größe "L" nehmen.

Besten Dank.


----------



## Fearrider (19. Oktober 2008)

@wildkater,

würde mich sehr interessieren, wie die Hose passt.
Könntest Du mir dann die Breite der Hose oben im Bund messen?
Ich bin 1,87m groß und 90cm Schrittlänge, aber (im Moment) 100kg.
Muss ich da die XXL nehmen?
Ich habe ne lange Pearl Izumi Bib Short in L, die sitzt ein wenig eng, aber sonst gut....
Was meint Ihr??


----------



## d2x130 (21. Oktober 2008)

@endura besitzer in Grösse M
würde mir die Hose auch gerne bestellen. Bin 1.75 mit 63kg. Wenn euch mit  80kg die M passt wäre wohl eher Grösse S angesagt? Wie weit/eng fällt die denn auf der Hüfte aus?


----------



## relaxo_ (21. Oktober 2008)

Also meine Endura Singletrack in Größe L ist heute gekommen, bin 2 Stunden mit ihr gefahren. Passt mir gut - mags aber auch eher weiter. Beinlänge ist optimal (ich bin 1.80m mit 87cm Schrittlänge), zieht nicht an den Knien und ist im Stand genau über die Schuhe, nicht zu lang. Der Bund ist mir zwar doch um einiges zu weit (ich wieg 72kg, trag Jeans-Weite 30), das kann ich aber durch den integrierten "Gürtel" ohne Probleme ausgleichen. Ausgehend davon dass mir die Länge passt (sollte nicht kürzer sein) aber die Hose an sich zu weit ist, würd ich sagen die Hose fällt relativ weit an der Hüfte aus.

Bisher in ich absolut zufrieden mit der Hose - heute war hier aber auch echt gutes Wetter  - beim Biken stört absolut nichts, trägt sich sehr leicht, ziemlich winddicht (kann ich nicht so absolut beurteilen da es relativ warm war), trotzdem hab ich relativ wenig geschwitzt.


----------



## wildkater (23. Oktober 2008)

Fearrider schrieb:


> @wildkater,
> 
> würde mich sehr interessieren, wie die Hose passt.
> Könntest Du mir dann die Breite der Hose oben im Bund messen?
> ...



Die Hose ist laut chainreactioncycles bereits verschickt, vielleicht kann ich heute abend mehr dazu berichten (falls sie schon da ist).
Auch ich habe eine Pearl Izumi Bib Short, allerdings eine in XXL (und auch nicht in "lang") - die ist mir wiederum ein wenig zu weit - also gehe ich davon aus, dass für uns beide XL *DIE* Lösung ist


----------



## relaxo_ (23. Oktober 2008)

bundweite L: ca. 92 cm


----------



## Fearrider (23. Oktober 2008)

@relaxo

Vielen Dank!
Ich habe auf www.endurasport.de auch eine Größentabelle gefunden.
Da entsprechen Deine Angaben der Größe L.

@wildkater
Ich denke auch, die XL ist die Lösung.
Kannst Du mir zur Sicherheit totzdem noch die Bundweite messen?


----------



## DrMud (23. Oktober 2008)

RaD schrieb:


> Hab 'ne Endura Singletrack Pant seit letztem Jahr und finde sie super. Zumal zu dem günstigen Preis für den sie bei Chainreaction angeboten wird . Ich überlege mir auch die kurze anzuschaffen , da mich die Verarbeitung und Tragekomfort echt überzeugt hat.
> Wasserabweisend ist sie , richtig Wasserdicht jedoch nicht und Winddicht ist sie auch nicht, vermisse ich aber auch nicht. Lässt sich gut auf den Körper einstellen, hat schöne Beinabschlüsse und zum Teil verschließbare Taschen und trägt sich sehr komfortable und ist in den richtigen Bereichen elastisch, angenehmer zu tragen als Motocrosshosen auf jeden Fall. Übrigens sind die Gesäß/Beintaschen groß genug um eine Karte oder ähnliches darin zu verstauen. Übrigens sind die Jacken von Endura auch Klasse verarbeitet und wirken sehr durchdacht.Ich habe mir damals die Convert Jacke gleich mitbestellt.
> Offenbar hat man in Schottland öfters mal mit schlechtem Wetter zu tun ... Hier ein Foto, ich hoffe man kann was erkennen:
> 
> ...



Was für Größen trägst Du (Hose+Jacke) ?
Die Endura Jacken gefallen mir nämlich auch sehr gut.....


----------



## Easy (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich nehme eine Wanderhose von Jack Wolfskin im Winter zum Radfahren. Move Pants - die ist wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv und sieht ganz gut aus. 

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://picture.yatego.com/images/47345736aa2b13.8/thumb_move_pants_women_phantom.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.yatego.com/q,wanderhose&h=80&w=80&sz=2&hl=de&start=20&um=1&usg=__ma2DkkPgf0WpPg-jOVisooUIJJI=&tbnid=2QKY5c4nDMCCAM:&tbnh=74&tbnw=74&prev=/images%3Fq%3Djack%2Bwolfskin%2Bmove%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde


----------



## RaD (24. Oktober 2008)

DrMud schrieb:


> Was für Größen trägst Du (Hose+Jacke) ?
> Die Endura Jacken gefallen mir nämlich auch sehr gut.....



Beide in 'L' bei 1,80m/77kg.

RaD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialisiert (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich kann empfehlen:

"Courmayeur" von Mammut

Wie die Basejump ist es eine klassische Sommer-Hochtourenhose. Im Vergleich zur Basejump ist die Courmayeur leichter und unten etwas weiter geschnitten, aber trotzdem an der Innenseite verstärkt und mit Weitenregulierung. Das Material ist leicht, weich, luftig und sehr angenehm. Einziger Nachteil (wie bei der Basejump) ist eine recht hohe Durchlässigkeit bei Regen...

Unter den Kletter- und (Sommer-)Hochtourenhosen aus der Outdoor-Industrie finden sich meiner Meinung nach sowieso die besten langen Bikehosen...

Gruss


----------



## Richi2511 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
bin echt begeistert von diesem Thread 
Stehe genau vor derselben Entscheidung wie viele hier; suche eine lange Hose für Herbst/evtl Winter, keine "enge". 
Winddicht und atmungsaktiv sollte sie zudem sein.
Bin jetzt auf 3 Favoriten gestoßen:
http://www.bobshop.de/artikel/pearl-izumi-lange-radhose-alpine-s-1/
http://www.bobshop.de/artikel/vaude-lange-windstopper-radhose-venture/
http://www.actionsports.de/Bekleidung/Hosen/Pearl-Izumi-Alpine-Elite-Pant-schwarz::16219.html
Ich bin 1,86 Groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 87cm

Bin mir leider noch nicht 100% ig sicher welche ich nehmen soll.
Fahre bisher die Race Face Indy Pant (nicht sehr atmungsaktiv...)


----------



## Spezialisiert (26. Oktober 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Winddicht und atmungsaktiv sollte sie zudem sein.



Das schließt sich bei grossen Anstrengungen wie beim Bergauftrampeln aus...


----------



## wildkater (26. Oktober 2008)

Fearrider schrieb:


> @wildkater
> Ich denke auch, die XL ist die Lösung.
> Kannst Du mir zur Sicherheit totzdem noch die Bundweite messen?



*Heute erster Belastungstest der ENDURA in XL:*

Bei 6°C nur mit Bib Short darunter kein frösteln  - habe sogar bergauf die Belüftungsschlitze aufgemacht.

Inwieweit das ganze atmungsaktiv ist weiß ich nicht, konnte zumindest nix negatives bemerken. Der Fahrtwind pfiff auch nicht merklich durch. 

Von der Passform her bin ich top zufrieden, man fühlt sich nicht eingeengt, die Knie sind leicht vorgeformt, die Beinabschlüsse hab ich mit dem Klettverschluss ganz eng zugemacht.
Die Hose streift leicht an den Kettenstreben, aber es gibt da unten in der Nähe des Kettenblatts kein verheddern oder sonstiges unerwünschtes 

Leider ist der Gurt am Bund qualitativ eher schlecht, d. h. trotz optimaler Einstellung des Bundes öffnet sich der Gurt nach und nach bei Action, somit rutscht die Hose etwas nach unten. Durch den Gummibund kein all zu großes Dilemma (solange die Hose nicht zu weit gekauft wird).
Man kann den Bund aber auch seitlich etwas enger stellen; im großen und ganzen trägt sich die Hose äußerst angenehm auf der nackten Haut, ist leicht und trotzdem robust 

Das mit dem "robust" konnte ich nach einem mittelheftigen Sturz in stachelige Brombeersträucher austesten - keinerlei Schäden!

Super sind auch die Taschen, links sogar eine kleine mit R-verschluss.

Ich bin für das Geld echt zufrieden. Wenns noch kälter wird, passt da auch noch eine wärmere Tight oder so drunter.
Ich find das Teil lässig, keine alberne Tight, aber auch nicht zuuu baggy, das fände ich nicht funktional wenn alles flattert.
*Von mir gibts einen Kauftipp!*

Sobald die Hose aus der Waschmaschine ist, werde ich den Bund und die die Beinlänge abmessen und posten!


----------



## Masberg (27. Oktober 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> http://www.bobshop.de/artikel/vaude-lange-windstopper-radhose-venture/
> ...)



im vergleich würde ich bei vaude eher die hier nehmen
http://www.fahrrad-online-shop.com/vaude-falun-pants-black-2008-p-17836.html


----------



## Easy (27. Oktober 2008)

Masberg schrieb:


> im vergleich würde ich bei vaude eher die hier nehmen
> http://www.fahrrad-online-shop.com/vaude-falun-pants-black-2008-p-17836.html



Mir kommt die Vaude Venture auch eher wie 'ne Strumpfhose vor. Was da lässig sein soll?


----------



## Fearrider (28. Oktober 2008)

@wildkater

Ist die Hose schon trocken?


----------



## wildkater (29. Oktober 2008)

Fearrider schrieb:


> @wildkater
> 
> Ist die Hose schon trocken?



*Here we go:*

- Bund ca. 46cm (ist aber im Rahmen von ca. 2cm justierbar + Gummibund)

- Beinlänge ca. 106 cm

Hose wieder trocken, kann gleich wieder eingenässt äääh benutzt werden...


----------



## pommes5 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt dank Geburtstagsgutschein die Profi von Gore Bikewear gegönnt. 140 Schleifen ...

Größe L bei 83cm Schritt, 183cm Körpergröße, 82 Kilo. 

Hat keinen Reißverschluss, wird nur durch eine Kordel geschnürt oben. Innen ist so ein Netzzeug. Die Hose hat nur hinten am Arsch ne mini-Reißverschlusstasche, sonst keinerlei Taschen. Im Oberschenkelbereich an den Seiten sind ca. 20-25cm lange Luftschlitze mit Reißverschluss. Die braucht man aber auch! Wird ganz schön warm in dem Ding (beziehe mich bei der Aussage auf ne 3km lange Steigung 150 Höhenmetern bei 2°C Außentemperatur). Die Beine können unten in der Weite mittels Klettverschluss verstellt werden, der hält relativ gut, muss aber hin und wieder nachgeklettet werden. Unten an den Beinen und im Schritt sind extra Verstärkungen - halt an den Hauptreibungsstellen.

Insgesamt bin ich zufrieden, hätte sie aber ohne den Gutschein nicht gekauft, weil es einfach sau viel Geld ist.

Oh, und was ich noch vergessen habe: Die Hose ist abzippbar, also auch in der Übergangszeit ggf. mit Knielingen oder dergleichen brauchbar. Im Sommer dürfte sie zu warm sein schätze ich. Wird sich zeigen, das ist ja noch was hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (31. Oktober 2008)

Die habe ich mir jetzt auch geholt, trägt sich sehr angenehm, aber:  was hat sich der Hersteller denn bei der nicht verschliessbaren Kniebelüftung gedacht? Komme grad mit eiskalten Knien von einer Tour zurück: Die Hose ist warm gefüttert, soll also für die kalte Jahreszeit passen. Ausgerechnet dann bekommt man die Knie heftig gekühlt?!   Macht doch keinen Sinn - oder klärt mich mal jemand auf....

Ansonsten lass ich mir das vom Schneider einfach zunähen


----------



## Burnout (31. Oktober 2008)

Moin!

Ich hab mir jetzt auch die Pearl Izumi Alpine Pants zugelegt.
Der Ersteindruck ist gut, sieht jedenfalls hochwertig aus. Leider kann ich wegen Grippe im Moment nicht fahren.

Was mir auffällt:
Die XL Variante, die ich wegen meinen langen Beinen brauche, hat einen ziemlich dicken Hintern - das Problem kenne ich aber auch von anderen Hosen.

@ Jockelmatz: Ist die Hose sonst ausreichend warm?
Die Sache mit der Kniebelüftung ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen...


----------



## michi_g001 (31. Oktober 2008)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Die habe ich mir jetzt auch geholt, trägt sich sehr angenehm, aber:  was hat sich der Hersteller denn bei der nicht verschliessbaren Kniebelüftung gedacht? Komme grad mit eiskalten Knien von einer Tour zurück: Die Hose ist warm gefüttert, soll also für die kalte Jahreszeit passen. Ausgerechnet dann bekommt man die Knie heftig gekühlt?!   Macht doch keinen Sinn - oder klärt mich mal jemand auf....
> 
> Ansonsten lass ich mir das vom Schneider einfach zunähen



Anscheinend ziehst Du die Hose etwas zu weit rauf? Hab auch die Alpine Pant und bei mir ist der Belüftungsschlitz etwas unterhalb der Knie.


----------



## Jockelmatz (1. November 2008)

@burnout -  ja, die Hose ist sehr angenehm gefüttert, also (für mich jedenfalls) nur für die kühle Jahreszeit geeignet.

L passt mir sehr gut (Schrittlänge 81 cm), trotzdem ist die Belüftung bei mir auf Kniehöhe - egal - werde das zunähen lassen, dann ist die Büx perfekt!
Ich glaube, das Modell ist keine spezielle Radhose, sondern zum Laufen, Wandern etc gemacht, deshalb wohl die Belüftung dort.


----------



## Rokkshox (2. November 2008)

oflow schrieb:


> Anscheinend ziehst Du die Hose etwas zu weit rauf? Hab auch die Alpine Pant und bei mir ist der Belüftungsschlitz etwas unterhalb der Knie.


Ich habe auch die Pearl Izumi "Alpine" und war erst skeptisch als ich bei der Anprobe
die Lüftungsöffnung unterhalb der Knie entdeckt habe.

Während der Fahrt habe ich keine unangenehme Zugluft gespürt und das war auch nicht der Fall
als sich die Sonne aus dem Schweizer Tal verabschiedete und es merklich kühler wurde.
Die Hose trägt sich sehr angenehm, ist winddicht und hält gut die Körperwärme
ohne das man zu sehr schwitzt. Bei 1.95 m Körpergröße paßt sie wie maßgeschneidert 
und die multifunktionale Hose kann man auch gut bei anderen Anlässen tragen.

Für unter 100  ist sie wohl die beste Hose für CC- und Tourenfahrer,
wenn man einen lässigen Schnitt bevorzugt.


Ciao Rokkshox ..


----------



## Grashalm (2. November 2008)

Ich tendiere zur Activate Pants von Jack Wolfskin:

Die Hoggar Pants sind auch interssant, leider gibts die nur in hellen Farben.

Fährt zufällig jemand eine von diesen Hosen?

Qualitäsmässig habe ich mit Jack Wolfskin Produkten immr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## relaxo_ (2. November 2008)

So, Erfahrungsbericht Endura Singletrack, inzwischen hab ich die Hose oft genug angehabt um mal meine Eindrücke kundzutun 

Insgesamt bin ich nicht komplett zufrieden, die Hose hat ihre Vor-, aber auch Nachteile.
Vorteile sind auf jeden Fall der optimale Tragekomfort durch verschiedene unterschiedlich elastisch Regionen am Knie/Bein/überm Arsch. Da zieht, hängt oder stört gar nichts. Außerdem ist sie echt leicht. Auch der integrierte Gürtel hält bei mir, lockert sich nicht. Das Material ist ziemlich gut atmungsaktiv, trotzdem winddicht - die Lüftungsschlitze sind allerdings so gestaltet/positioniert, dass man sich wenns heiss wird doch noch zusätzliche, größere oder exponiertere Lüftungsmöglichkeiten wünscht.
Es stören mich hauptsächlich zwei Punkte: Zum einen löst sich bei mir bei bei längerem "wilderem"  Fahren der Klettverschluss am Knöchel, ich mach den jetzt schon immer richtig präzise zu, es kommt aber immer wieder vor. Zum anderen find ich es eher beschönigend zu sagen die Hose wär wasserabweisend - mein Eindruck ist eher "saugt gut"  nach wenigen Minuten leichtem Regen sind meine Knie/Oberschenkel nass. Letzter Kritikpunkt sind die oben erwähnten etwas ineffektiven Lüftungsschlitze, aber das ist nur bisserl sub-optimal gelöst und nicht wirklich mangelhaft.

Alles in allem werd ich tendenziell wohl eher noch ne andere Pants kaufen wenn ich ein gutes Angebot seh das mich überzeugt.


----------



## Der Toni (2. November 2008)

Stimmt, die Klettverschlüsse an den Hosenbeinen sind Mist. Ich werde die durch "richtige" Klettverschlüsse austauschen, dann ist die Hose für mich optimal. Heute bin ich durch ´ne Menge Dornenbüsche gefahren. Da hat sich die Hose absolut bewährt. Trotz des leichten Materials keine Durchstiche und die Hose ist auch heil geblieben. Für Regen habe ich eine Überziehregenhose.


----------



## Masberg (3. November 2008)

Alsoooo ein paar Kommentare von meiner Seite nach Nutzung der Hose bei "allen Wettern"  ... ca 500 km über 10 Einsätze...

Positiv:
Die Hose trägt sich super. Rutscht nicht, extrem angenehmer Tragekomfort.

Heftigste Schlamm- und Pfützenspritzer konnten der Hose gar nichts anhaben. Da kam nichts durch. Auch Winddichtigkeit ist soweit gut. Man kann sich mit Hose bedenkenlos richtig gut einsauen!

Bei einer Regenfahrt mit heftigsten Schauern über 2 Stunden habe ich drüber eine Regenhose getragen. Die Feuchtigkeit, die letzlich doch durch die Regenhose kam, wurde von der Pearl dann abgehalten. Am Ende der Tour war ich immer noch trocken.

Deckt den Herbst-Temperaturbereich optimal ab. Ich bin die Hose bislang bei Temperaturen zwischen 3 und 15° C gefahren. Was soll ich sagen. Bei 3 wird's langsam kühl bei 15 ist es auf Dauer zu warm! Absoluter Wohlfühlbereich liegt irgendwo dazwischen. Aber die Tage mit 7° werden ja auch immer häufiger.

Neutral:
Lüftungsschlitze am Knie. Ja. da ist was dran, dass es an kalten Tagen kühl werden kann. Bisher ist mir folgendes aufgefallen. Bis man sich selbst warmgestrampelt hat kommt schon mal ein kühler Luftzug rein, den man dann unangenehm empfinden kann. Das kann man aber durch "Zupfen" am Hosenbein korrigieren; wenn es stört. Beim downhill kann's auch ziehen. auch hier hilft häufig eine kurze Bewegung um den Luftstrom zu beenden.
Also je nachdem wie man sitzt, kann es ziehen, muss es aber nicht. Bei wärmeren Termperaturen ist das wiederum eher angenehm. 
Im Winter um die 0°C kommt vermutlich eh ne lange Hose noch drunter, so dass es kein Problem ist.

Negativ:

Einmal habe ich das Hosenbein durch's Kettenblatt gedreht. Hatte den Reißverschluß am Bein nicht richtig zu. Ich achte nun vor Tourbeginn oder nach Pausen kurz drauf, dass die Hose am Bein keine Falten Richtung Kettenblatt wirft und ziehe einfach außen am Hosenbein. Seitdem nichts mehr passiert.

Für mich ist die Hose noch immer ein Kauftipp aber eben keine Eierlegendewollmilchsau.


----------



## dubbel (3. November 2008)

Masberg schrieb:


> Alsoooo ein paar Kommentare von meiner Seite nach Nutzung der Hose bei "allen Wettern"  ...
> 
> Für mich ist die Hose noch immer ein Kauftipp aber eben keine Eierlegendewollmilchsau.


wär's nicht sinnvoll, nochmal kurz mitzuteilen, um welche hose es geht?


----------



## Masberg (3. November 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> wär's nicht sinnvoll, nochmal kurz mitzuteilen, um welche hose es geht?



...Im Prinzip habe ich das getan, weil der Thread an sich heißt:

Lange "lässige" Hose für Herbst, Winter, Schlamm

Mein Beitrag:

AW: Nochmal zur Pearl Izumi Alpine pants.

Hast aber schon recht, hätte auch noch in den Text reingepasst


----------



## Eike. (3. November 2008)

Ich denke, dass kaum jemand bei Beiträgen auf die Titelleiste schaut weil da ja meistens nur der Threadtitel drin steht. Ich habs auch erst gesehen nachdem du drauf hingewiesen hast.


----------



## Masberg (4. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass kaum jemand bei Beiträgen auf die Titelleiste schaut weil da ja meistens nur der Threadtitel drin steht. Ich habs auch erst gesehen nachdem du drauf hingewiesen hast.



stimme zu!


----------



## Dude5882 (5. November 2008)

Ich habe mir nun durch die Hinweise hier auf eine Gore Bike Wear verzichtet und mir die Pearl iZUMI "Alpine" gegönnt (ich: 180/86; Hose: L).

Sehr angenehm zu tragen, perfekt für Touren bei dem momentanen Herbstwetter (feucht, rund 5 Grad). Es bleibt trocken drunter und angenehm von den Temperaturen. Die Luftschlitze unter den Knien haben mich bis jetzt nicht gestört, man merkt aber schon, wie es (leicht) reinzieht. Optisch gefällt sie mir auf jedenfall besser als die hautengen Klamotten (gerade mit Windjacke usw.).

VG Dude..


----------



## bikedress (7. November 2008)

Ich trage im Winter eine lange enge Hose je nach Käte mit oder ohne Windstopper. Von Assos wird es Ende Nov die Winter LL mit S5 Polster geben. Absolut geile Hose! Durfte sie schon testen.
Enge Hosen sind wesentlich komfortable bzgl. Feuchtigkeitstransport ud bewegungsfreiheit - man schwitzt sich nicht zu tode. 
Wegen dem coolen Look trage ich eine Short drüber. Ist für mich die beste Lösung bzgl. Funktionalität und Optik!


----------



## relaxo_ (8. November 2008)

und was haben deine vorlieben mit nem thread über weite hosen zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnout (9. November 2008)

Moin!

Ich durfte die Pearls Izumi Alpine Pants jetzt auch endlich mal testen, weil ich wieder gesund bin. War am Donnerstag im Deister und das war eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht. 

Meine Beine sind komplett trocken geblieben, obwohl die Hose aussah, als wäre ich in ein Schlammloch gefallen. Warm genug war sie jetzt auch allemal, da es etwa 10°C hatte, aber auch bei Abfahrten, wenns windiger wurde und ich durchgeschwitzt war, hab ich nichts bemerkt.

Bin bis jetzt schwer zufrieden - die Kniebelüftung ist mir auch noch nicht negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## Eike. (9. November 2008)

Bei 10°C ja auch kein Wunder, da fahr ich noch gemütlich mit Shorts  Interessant wird es um 0 rum. Da hab ich dann in langen Hosen das Problem, dass es mir bergauf zu warm und bergab zu kalt ist.


----------



## Burnout (9. November 2008)

Tut mir leid, den Knopf für die Raumtemperatur hab ich im Deister noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Eike. (9. November 2008)

War ja net böse gemeint. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass mich Erfahrungen bei niedrigeren Temperaturen interessieren würden, lange wirds ja wahrscheinlich nicht mehr dauern bis jemand den Thermostaten runterdreht


----------



## Nachor (9. November 2008)

Hat irgendjemand mit dieser Hose

ARCTIC WIND NANO-TEX PANTS MEN von Wolfskin Erfahrung. Ist wohl die wärmere, aber vom Aussehen nicht NUR für Biken?? Oder doch zu warm ??


----------



## biker-wug (15. November 2008)

Ne Frage an die Endura Singletrack fahrer!!

Bin 178, habe Jeansgröße 32 Weite und 34 Länge.

Welche Größe brauch ich da M oder L??

Wäre cool wenn mir einer helfen könnte, möchte sie die woche bestellen!!

Da mein Englisch miserabel ist, was meinen die mit Height Guide bei den Größen!!!

Danke für die Hilfe!!

Ciao


----------



## d2x130 (16. November 2008)

also ich bin 1,75m und bei Jeans 31/32. Habe die Endura in Grösse M und die passt prima. Der Bund ist aber sehr flexibel und lässt noch viel "Luft". Die Länge dürfte nicht kürzer sein. Bei 1.78m könnte es noch reichen.
Für mich ist das die optimale Winter/Herbsthose. Nicht zu eng, schlabbert nicht und die Knieschützer passen auch unter die Hose.


----------



## Grashalm (16. November 2008)

Hier mal meine Eindrücke von 2 Jack Wolfskin Hosen:


Hoggar:
90
+große beintaschen
+robuster stoff
+macht wenig geräusche bei bewegung
+bequem
+(leicht und dünner stoff), doppelt im knie und hintern bereich, (eventuell im Winter nur mit langer Unterhose fahrbar)

-durch den dünnen Stoff und den weiten Schnitt schlabbert die Hose im Unterschenkel Bereich. Dadurch große Gefahr von Kettenblatt Kontakt.



Activate:
100
+etwas engerer Schnitt als Hoggar Pants, aber super Bewegungsfreiheit durch Softshell
+Material macht mehr geräusch bei Bewegung (rascheln)
+Material ist nicht so schlabbrig wie Hoggar, weniger Gefahr mit Kettenblatt Verhakung
+wärmer als Hoggar

-kleine Beintasche
-Material wahrscheinlich nicht so Robust wie das von der Hoggar

Beide Hosen sind wasser und schmutzabweisend (hab Wasser drübergekippt, perlt einfach ab). Ausserdem verfügen sie über verstellbare Beinabschlüsse, was bei der Hoggar allerdings nur bedingt gegen Kontakt mit Kettenblatt schützt.


----------



## Nachor (16. November 2008)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt dank Geburtstagsgutschein die Profi von Gore Bikewear gegönnt. 140 Schleifen ...
> 
> Größe L bei 83cm Schritt, 183cm Körpergröße, 82 Kilo.
> 
> ...



Hab mir die Hose am We für 111 ,- gekauft!! und heute erster Einsatz, 

bin voll zufrieden: wenn die Klett und nicht zu eng macht und auch die Lüftung an den Seite auf hat bergauf auch am längeren Steigungen kein Schwitzen etc. Sehr angenehm, besser und lässiger als mein sonst benutze Winter Hose vom RR. Das Material raschelt etwas aber das stört mich nicht. heute waren 8 Grad hier und ausser eine kurzen Unterwäsche nix drunter. TOP. !!  10 Km vor Zuhause hat dann angefangen zu regnen und die 45 minuten Trail/Weg nach Hause  habe ich warm und trocken überstanden!! 

Bin also voll zufrieden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## passij (18. November 2008)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Eindrücke von 2 Jack Wolfskin Hosen:
> 
> 
> Hoggar:
> ...



danke für die reviews. die hoggar sieht auf dem bild sehr gut aus! ich denke um ein zusätzliches klettband als schutz vor dem kettenblatt kommt man bei outdoor-hosen wohl fast nie rum.


----------



## Sunset84 (23. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe soeben auch meine Endura Singeltrack in L bekommen und muss sagen, die Hose ist fÃ¼r den Preis absolut top. (inkl. Versand kanpp 70 â¬). 

Ich bin 1,79 Meter groÃ und wiege aktuell 79 Kg --- Passt super!!!! 

Bestellt habe ich sie Ã¼ber: chainreactioncycles.com

Lieferung erfolgte innerhalb einer Woche.


----------



## kitor (23. November 2008)

Moin,

habe diesen Threade lange studiert und mir nun die Maloja Marguns gekauft. Bin hochzufrieden. Super verarbeitet, schön warm, ohne dass man schwitzt, vorne eine winddichte und wasserdichte Schicht, ideal zum Biken und sieht auch noch gut aus.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=370088920691


----------



## accutrax (23. November 2008)

fahre ebenfalls die endura singletrack seit einiger zeit und finde sie aus meiner sicht sehr empfehlenswert...wie sunset84 sagt für den preis eigentlich nicht zu schlagen...

gruss accu


----------



## marcossa (24. November 2008)

ich überlege grad wegen der größe der endura singletrack. bei 175cm/ schrittlänge von 82cm und 80kg  schwank ich zwischen M und L. tendenziell vielleicht eher L ... ich bevorzuge es, wenn die hose bei gebeugtem bein noch auf dem schuh liegt. oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Der Kassenwart (24. November 2008)

ich hab mir die endura bei wiggle.co.uk bestellt, nachdem ich seit dem frühjahr die kurze version getragen habe. sie hat zum glück auf anhieb super gepaßt. online klamotten kaufen ohne anprobieren ist immer etwas riskant.
drunter trage ich ne sugoi firewall.
bei dem schnee/matsch der letzten tage habe ich zur abwechslung meine fjällräven trekking pant ausprobiert. die hat verstärkte knie und sitzzone u kann mit dem mitgelieferten wachs an neuralgischen punkten gezielt gegen nässe gedichtet werden.
hat temperaturmäßig (ich will ja nicht abkochen) u von der bewegungsfreiheit her super funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (25. November 2008)

Hallo, 
kann mal jemand was dazu sagen wie die P.I. Alpine sich bei den momentanen Temperaturen um 0 °C schlägt?


----------



## blacklord (25. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte mir auch die Endura Singletrack anschaffen. Grösse L sollte mit meinen 1.81 ja passen.
Eine Frage habe ich doch noch:
Wie Wasserdicht/-abweisend ist die Hose hinten?
Das Problem bei meiner jetzigen Hose ist einfach, dass die Hinten überhaupt nicht Wasserabweisend ist und ich so bei Schlammfahrten einfach sehr schnell einen nassen Hintern habe. Und bei den aktuelle Temperaturen ist das nicht besonders angenehm.
Ist die Endura da etwas besser?


----------



## Der Kassenwart (25. November 2008)

von wasserdicht kann natürlich keine rede sein, es ist ja keine regenhose. die endura ist durch ihre teflonbeschichtung wasserabweisend, das gewebe trocknet auch recht schnell. aber wenn du länger durch matsch oder pfützen fährst u kein schutzblech dran hast, ist sie auch durch, es dauer halt etwas länger als bei einer dünneren hose. ne steife freeride oder mx hose kann m.e. genauso viel nässe ab, ehe du es am allerwertesten spürst, aber sie trocknet nicht so schnell, es sei denn, du hast einen heizkörper dabei.
aber für den preis kannst du nicht viel falsch machen.

ansonsten kann ich dir noch zu einer (kurzen) regenhose raten. ich habe eine von gore. atmet u sieht jetzt nicht so bescheiden aus. von den raschelgeräuschen beim pedalieren abgesehen absolut empfehlenswert. den preis muß man allerdings mögen. (meine war aber n geschenk!)

es gibt abhängig von wetter u fahrstil allerdings so viele alternativen - auch außerhalb des mtb bereiches. ein paar seiten zurück hat jemand netterweise eine aufstellung gemacht.


----------



## blacklord (25. November 2008)

Danke für die Infos Kassenwart.
Dass die Hose nicht wasserdicht ist, ist klar, aber anscheinend doch etwas wasserabweisender als meine jetzige. Und das sollte für den Schlamm ja reichen.


----------



## relaxo_ (25. November 2008)

nach meiner erfahrung ist die endura kein bisschen wasserabweisend...


----------



## Masberg (25. November 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mal jemand was dazu sagen wie die P.I. Alpine sich bei den momentanen Temperaturen um 0 °C schlägt?



Sehr gut! Am Sonntag bei 1° Durchschnittstemperatur gefahren. Die ersten 15 Minuten (bis man sich warmgefahren hat) kam gelgentlich mal ein Luftzug durch den Schlitz am Knie. Danach aber top!!1 Heftigste Schlammschlacht mit permanentem Spritzwasser hat der Hose nichts ausgemacht.. außer das sie dreckig wurde. Mir war nie kalt immmer gut temperiert.  Hatte erst überlegt noch eine lange Hose drunter zu ziehen. Aber das ist wohl erst bei -5° C nötig.


----------



## Dude5882 (25. November 2008)

Masberg schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Am Sonntag bei 1° Durchschnittstemperatur gefahren. Die ersten 15 Minuten (bis man sich warmgefahren hat) kam gelgentlich mal ein Luftzug durch den Schlitz am Knie. Danach aber top!!1 Heftigste Schlammschlacht mit permanentem Spritzwasser hat der Hose nichts ausgemacht.. außer das sie dreckig wurde. Mir war nie kalt immmer gut temperiert.  Hatte erst überlegt noch eine lange Hose drunter zu ziehen. Aber das ist wohl erst bei -5° C nötig.



Kann ich so bestätigen.


----------



## Richi2511 (2. Dezember 2008)

So, habe nun am Wochenende meine neue Pearl Izumi Alpine Pant ausprobiert. Bei -2° Grad und kaltem Wind war es absolut toll zum fahren, keine Kälte spürbar. 
Hatte übrigens keine andere lange Hose drunter an...


----------



## michi_g001 (2. Dezember 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> So, habe nun am Wochenende meine neue Pearl Izumi Alpine Pant ausprobiert. Bei -2° Grad und kaltem Wind war es absolut toll zum fahren, keine Kälte spürbar.
> Hatte übrigens keine andere lange Hose drunter an...



Bin am Wochenende auch mit der gefahren, mich hats scho a bissl gfroren. Ich glaub, ich näh mir die Lüftungsöffnungen am Knie zu, dann dürfte es perfekt sein.
Was mich noch stresst ist der Übergang von Schuh zu Hose. Gibts da nicht irgendwelche Thermogamaschen oder so was in der Art?


----------



## Richi2511 (2. Dezember 2008)

Gibts natürlich,
hatte auch welche an (von Gore/ Windstopper) 
Da frierts dich sogar mit "leichteren" Schuhen nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taxoffice! (4. Dezember 2008)

Was haltet ihr hier von:
Kombiniert mit Beinlingen und ggf. Protektoren, ist das doch eine gute Alternative zu den konventionellen Bekleidungen im Winter. Lange Hosen sind einfach *******! Kostet 140â¬.


----------



## Masberg (4. Dezember 2008)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr hier von:
> Kombiniert mit Beinlingen und ggf. Protektoren, ist das doch eine gute Alternative zu den konventionellen Bekleidungen im Winter. Lange Hosen sind einfach *******! Kostet 140.



Geil!

das hier kommt auch gut


----------



## Masberg (30. Dezember 2008)

Nochmals zur Pearl Izumi Alpine.

die letzten Tage bei Temperaturen um -8°C hatte ich kalte Füße aber keine kalten Beine trotz "Lüftungsöffnungen" am Knie. Touren von 2-3 Stunden.

Noch keine Sekunde den Kauf bereut.


----------



## steve81 (31. Dezember 2008)

bin auch absolut von der pearli überzeugt.
gut wäre wenn der arsch noch mit wasserabweisendem material beschichtet wäre.


----------



## Rokkshox (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich war am Sonntag zwar nicht auf dem Rad, aber im Pfälzer Wald (Kalmit)
ca. 5 h unterwegs wo es trotz Sonnenschein knackig kalt (um den Gefrierpunkt) war 
und mit der Pearl Izumi Alpine habe ich weder gefroren noch geschwitzt. 

Damals habe ich zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zugeschlagen und weniger als 70  bezahlt,
aber die Hose ist auch den momentanen Preis von 90  wert.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Dude5882 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte die Hose nun auch mal bei bis zu minus 6 Grad an... angenehm zu tragen und ich habe nie gefroren! Die 90 Öcken ist sie auf jeden Fall wert.

Guten Rutsch,
Dude..


----------



## marcossa (7. Januar 2009)

könnte eventuell mal jemand die endura singletrak vermessen?

optimalerweise in M und L 

also die beinlänge / schrittlänge
und den durchmesser vom bund bei geschlossener hose.

dann könnte ich mit ner gut passende jeans so halbwegs vergleichen.


danke.


----------



## RaD (7. Januar 2009)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19051


----------



## accutrax (7. Januar 2009)

@marcossa
kann dir nur die masse für die L geben...die endura grössentabelle fand ich nicht sonderlich hilfreich , und wer schon mal endura shorts nach der tabelle bestellt hat glaubt sowieso nichts mehr....
also bund bei geschlossener hose 44.5 cm, beinlänge innen 74 cm, aussen 102cm...

ich fahre die singletrack schon recht lange, ist auch bei häufigem parkeinsatz recht robust und haltbar.... habe kürzlich erst eine 2. neue gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden !!!...auch bei den temperaturen im moment, allerdings dann mit einer engen laufhose drunter...

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcossa (7. Januar 2009)

super, danke dir 

btw: wie groß bist du?

ich werd eventuell zur eVent greifen. finde ich für 113 Euro auch OK.


----------



## accutrax (7. Januar 2009)

..1.85...die eVent muss ich mir mal anschauen...

gruss accu


----------



## marcossa (7. Januar 2009)

mh dann tendier ich wohl zu ner L

bin zwar nur 175 groß aber hab ne schrittlänge von 82-83cm.
die längen der L entsprechen bei mir einer normal sitzenden jeans.
beine werden evtl. nen tick zu lang sein, aber ist dann eben baggy 

danke dir


----------



## wildkater (7. Januar 2009)

marcossa schrieb:


> mh dann tendier ich wohl zu ner L
> 
> bin zwar nur 175 groß aber hab ne schrittlänge von 82-83cm.
> die längen der L entsprechen bei mir einer normal sitzenden jeans.
> ...


 Also ich habe die XL (bei 1,86 / 90 Schrittl.), passt perfekt, aber wenn die noch weiter wäre, dann würde ich mit dem Zwickel immer am Sattel hängen bleiben, der ist bei mir schon relativ weit unten (obwohl die Hose sonst 100% passt).


----------



## marcossa (7. Januar 2009)

mhh joa 

dann komm ich doch mit der L gut parat denke ich?!


----------



## accutrax (8. Januar 2009)

...meine schrittlänge ist 89cm und die L ist für mich perfekt, fahre aber auch immer mit knöchelhohen schuhen...
L sollte also ganz gut passen...

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (8. Januar 2009)

Bin selber 1.78, habe die Endura in M.
Finde sie paßt gut!!
Hab sie zu Weihnachten bekommen, schon ein paarmal jetzt angehabt, finde die Hose genial. PreisLeistung perfekt!!

Trage Jeansgröße 32 Weite, 34 Länge, wenn das jemanden weiterhilft!!


----------



## relaxo_ (9. Januar 2009)

länge 34 bei 1.78m?


----------



## zivilist (9. Januar 2009)

Bin 173cm, 66kg und hab die Event in M. Die Größe ist für mich am oberen Ende. Von lässigem Look kann man da nicht mehr reden. Konnte sie am Bike leider noch nicht testen. Jeans W31 L32

Bin mit meinen Maßen zw. S und M geschwankt. Von der Körpergröße bin ich S und vom Bund M. Da ich aber mehrfach gelesen habe, dass die Beine nicht sonderlich lang sind und die Größentabelle von Endura beim Bund etwas seltsam ist, habe ich zur M gegriffen. Bei den Beinen und am Hintern wäre auch die S gegangen, aber am Bund ist die M angenehm. 

Bestellt habe ich bei wiggle.co.uk. Hat tadellos funktioniert. Bestellung am 30.12. und Lieferung nach am 5.1.! Habe aber gesehen, dass die mit Jahreswechsel den Preis angehoben haben. 

Maße Event M:
Bein innen 82cm
Bein außen 111cm
Bund 81cm

lg
zivi


----------



## accutrax (9. Januar 2009)

...eins sollte man aber unbedingt beachten, bei endura fallen die grössen bei den verschiedenen  hosen/shorts äusserst unterschiedlich aus....ich habe die zyme baggy shorts in L ,die gleiche version als 3/4 lange aber in M und beide hosen sind, abgesehen von der länge natürlich, exakt gleich gross!!

gruss accu


----------



## biker-wug (9. Januar 2009)

relaxo_ schrieb:


> länge 34 bei 1.78m?



Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich??

Die Endura wäre mir in L auch zu weit, rutschen wäre ja echt nix, dann bleibt man früher oder später am Sattel hängen!!


----------



## marcossa (15. Februar 2009)

sodele die singletrack ist da, geile hose 

wie fallen die endura jacken denn so aus?


----------



## marcossa (5. April 2009)

hat zufällig jemand eine Singletrack Baggy-Shorts?

wegen der größe


----------



## Der Kassenwart (5. April 2009)

ich hab ne M in br/schw, die ich dir aber nicht ausleihen werde! am "äquator" messe ich 31", sie sitzt etwas locker, kann aber mittels dreier schnallen enger gestellt werden.


----------



## marcossa (5. April 2009)

danke dir. ausleihen war auch garnicht gefragt von mir 

die größentabelle bei endura ist leider etwas komisch! passt nicht immer wie erwartet. darum die frage


----------



## Rokkshox (25. Juni 2009)

So,

letzten Sonntag war ich auf der Rückfahrt des autofreien Sonntags  in BW ("Lebendiger Neckar") im strömenden Regen unterwegs
und habe die *Pearl Izumi "Alpine"* auch auf einem matschigen Feldweg einer Belastungsprobe unterzogen.
Die Hose gilt zwar nur als wasserabweisend, aber hat schön dicht gehalten bzw. klebte überhaupt nicht. 
Zwar waren die Beine bis zum Oberschenkel von Schlammspritzer verziert, aber den konnte man
zumindest auf der Vorderseite leicht mit einem feuchten Tuch entfernen. 

Da ich die Hose jetzt waschen muß, habe ich mir den Hinweiszettel mal angeschaut
und da steht, daß man die Hose kalt ohne Weichspühler waschen soll bzw. nur leicht schleudern soll. 

Und da ich die Funktionalität bzw. Lebensdauer der Hose nicht durch falschen Gebrauch der Waschmaschine
beeinträchtigten möchte hätte ich gerne ein paar *Waschtipps* von Besitzer der PI "Alpine".
Ich möchte die Hose gerne bei 30 ° C waschen und sie zum Schutz in einen Stoffsack packen
zu dem ich vielleicht noch die kurzen Handschuhe von Roeckl legen werde.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (25. Juni 2009)

Sollte kein Problem sein, so wasche ich die Hose auch. 
Die PI Alpine hält sich verdammt gut und ist ab Herbst wieder voll im Einsatz. - Guter Kauf!


----------



## Rokkshox (25. Juni 2009)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Sollte kein Problem sein, so wasche ich die Hose auch.
> Die PI Alpine hält sich verdammt gut und ist ab Herbst wieder voll im Einsatz. - Guter Kauf!


O.k., Danke für die Bestätigung. 

Jo, die Hose hat sich echt bezahlt gemacht und fährt sich auch bei sommerlichen Temperaturen noch angenehm. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## eminem7905 (11. September 2009)

so das jahr neigt sich nun dem ende entgegen, und ich hole mal den sehr intessanten thread mal aus der versenkung, weil hier sehr viele gute hosen vorgestellt wurden. desweiteren frage ich mich, ob es mittlerweile neue evtl. bessere modelle gibt??

mein favouriten bisher:

jack wolfskin HOGGAR werde ich mal in unserem laden mal anprobieren und
Endura Singletrack


----------



## waldschrad (14. September 2009)

jep!dank fürs reaktivierung! 

schwank selbst zwischen PI alpime und hoggar...
wobei ich die befürchtung habe,dass ich sie mit spikes nicht nutzen werde...
da macht die gute alte jeans denk am meissten sinn...

gruss chris

lastenheft:
1. wasserfest und robust
2. weit genug für protektoren
3. warm aber belüftbar


----------



## fabu78 (23. September 2009)

Hallo!

Nach dem ich auch lange auf Suche war, ein paar Worte zum Thema.
Die PI Alpine (die ich auch besitze) ist grundsätzlich schon ganz gut für kühlere Tage und von vorne auch relativ Windundurchlässig, ABER es ist halt eine Laufhose! D.h. nicht unbedingt für die Sitzpsition auf einem Fahrrad geschnitten (kein verlängertes Rückenteil u.s.w.).
Jetzt hab ich es endlich gewagt und mir die bereits weiter vorne im Fred genannte ENDURA SINGLETRACK bestellt. Ich kann nur sagen 
Strapazierfähiges Cordura wie meist bei Freeridehosen verwendet aber nicht so steif und nicht so weit geschnitten!
Viele gute Details und ordentliche Verarbeitung.

Perfekte "Enduro-Hose" 

Bin 175 mit 82er Schrittlänge und habe M bestellt. Da ich mit knapp 70kg relativ schlank bin, sitzt sie locker (aber angenehm), dürfte aber nicht kürzer sein!

mfg


----------



## burn (24. September 2009)

Die Endura Singletrack habe ich als Short. Ich werde mir die jetzt wohl auch als lange zulegen. Die Kurze ist auf jedenfall ihr Geld wert, hat schoene Details wie zum Beispiel die Kletttaschen mit zusaetzlichen Reissverschlus. Und vor allem sitzt sie gut.


----------



## _mike_ (24. September 2009)

fabu78 schrieb:


> ....ENDURA SINGLETRACK ... Perfekte "Enduro-Hose"
> 
> Bin 175 mit 82er Schrittlänge und habe M bestellt. Da ich mit knapp 70kg relativ schlank bin, sitzt sie locker (aber angenehm), dürfte aber nicht kürzer sein!
> 
> mfg


Dito, bin 173cm bei 71kg und hab die in Größe M, sitzt locker aber insgesamt sehr angenehm.
Sitz ist gut Verarbeitung okay, Optik auch, und der Preis einfach nicht zu schlagen für ne Hose die was aushalten soll. Platzangst und Co sind mir meist zu groß und zu steif und wenig atmungsaktiv.


----------



## 44.0 (24. September 2009)

44.0 schrieb:


> Ich werf' mal eine andere Hose ins Rennen: direct alpin Patrol. Hab die mir gerade neu geholt und war nach der ersten Testfahrt begeistert. Relativ schmaler Schnitt, Stretchmaterial, trocknet schnell, windbrechend (kein Windstopper!), gute "Entdampfung", fühlt sich ausreichend robust an, Klettverschluss am Beinabschluss. Preis knapp 65 EUR.
> "L" entspricht etwa der "104" der Mammut Base Jump, d.h. von Anfang an für "Sportler" konzipiert. (Ich frage mich bei manchen Herstellern, wer deren X(X)L Modelle anziehen soll - Bauchumfang 110cm und größer...)





pongi schrieb:


> Gibt es die auch in einem dt. (Web)Shop? Mein Czechisch ist nicht so besonders




Jo, mittlerweile gibt es die direct alpine Klamotten auch online - z.B. bei http://www.pfannstiel-outdoor-aktiv.de/magento/bekleidung/hosen/hose-patrol-men.html


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich schmeiße mal hier die 
*HÄGLÖFS* *
Omni Pant II* 
ins rennen.

Ist auch eine sehr gute Hose.
Ich hätte eine in Gr. XL abzugeben.

Bei Interesse, PN an mich.
Schöne Bilder habe ich auch von der Hose gemacht.
Wer diese haben möchte kann mich gerne anschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (13. Oktober 2009)

frage an die die die endura singletrack fahren: wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind ja an der seite und anden knien stretcheinsätze. inwiefern kommt da denn spritzwasser/ leichter regen rein? 
bleibt der hintern einigermassen trocken?

dass das keine rgenehose sit, ist mir klar. ich hjasse aber nichts mehr als die mx-hosen mit stretcheinsatz, am besten noch im schritt, wo man dann irgendwann im sritzwasser sitzt, bäh


----------



## Rotten67 (13. Oktober 2009)

Shimano hat doch so Allmoutain - Hosen
ich finde nur keine Shop der die im Angebot hat.
Hat einer von euch einen Tipp


----------



## biker-wug (13. Oktober 2009)

War heute mti der Endura unterwegs, einmal kurzer Hagel, dann noch ein kurzer Regenschauer, da ging durch die Hose nix durch!!


----------



## coldberg (13. Oktober 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Shimano hat doch so Allmoutain - Hosen
> ich finde nur keine Shop der die im Angebot hat.
> Hat einer von euch einen Tipp





Hallo, 

hier bitte schön; http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=a922cfabd52e0c8c3f27a66cea067f63

schöne Grusse

Tomi


----------



## Rotten67 (14. Oktober 2009)

Besten Dank
Ich glaube das wird die.
Wenn die passt. Ich habe leider zu kurze Beine, da gibt es schon mal Probleme

32/30 in Jeans


----------



## softbiker (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir auch grad bei crc die endura event over trousers geordert. Bin gespannt. Soll ja mal ein bissl atmungsaktiver als die gore ultra sein. Mal sehen. Protektoren kommen wenn dann drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (19. Oktober 2009)

Heute gekommen.

Oben anpassbar mit einem Gürtel und integrierter Weitenregulierung. Schön weiter Schnitt damit ma ned zum Pressack wird.

Unten regulierbar damit man sie anziehen kann ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen. Verarbeitung ist allererste Sahne.

Heute abend wird die atmungsaktivität getestet.


----------



## MEGATEC (19. Oktober 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Shimano hat doch so Allmoutain - Hosen
> ich finde nur keine Shop der die im Angebot hat.
> Hat einer von euch einen Tipp



Ist die Hose irgendwie dicht, atmungsaktiv, wasserabweisend etc ?
Für den Einsatz als Winterhose geeignet ??


----------



## softbiker (19. Oktober 2009)

So hier der Bericht über meinen Neuerwerb:

ENDURA EVENT OVER-TROUSERS

Vorneweg. Ich liebe diese Hose jetzt schon.

Lange Hose, lässiger Schnitt vor allem oben-rumm. Kommt mir da ich oben und vor allem an den Schenkeln etwas kräftiger bin, sehr entgegen. Die Hose hat einen sehr schönen hochgeschnittenen Bund. Endlich mal nicht so ein Checkerschnitt wo die Arschritze die ganze Zeit an der frischen Luft ist.
Was heist geht auch am Rücken hinten schön hoch damit nix zieht.

Unten rumm zu öffnen sodass man mit Schuhen die Hose anziehen kann. Dadurch nicht so enganliegend. 

Gleich vorneweg also mit Protectoren drunter ist trotzdem nix.

Die Hose hat hinten eine riesige Tasche und zwei Seitentaschen. 

Hatte bei der Schlammschlacht heute nur ne lange Elli drunter und absolut winddicht. Die Atmungsaktivität ist einfach sagenhaft. 

Die 2 Minuten-Bestrahlung mit dem Wasserschlauch hat sie auch mühelos weggesteckt und nur feucht zu werden.

Ich kann dass Teil uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Vor allem für Alpenüberquerer.


----------



## zivilist (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi softbiker,

kann deine Freude über die endura voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Als Entscheidungshilfe für zukünftige Interessenten könntest du noch deine Maße (oder Jeansgröße) und die Größe der Hose posten.


----------



## marcossa (20. Oktober 2009)

das wär echt super, also ne größenangabe.

durchmesser vom bund  (geschlossen)

und die länge der hosenbeine innen (also schrittlänge quasi)

danke


----------



## softbiker (20. Oktober 2009)

Also Jeansgröße hab ich 38 und sie ist Größe XXl.

Werde heute Abend nachmessen und die Angaben dann ergänzen.

So hier der versprochene Nachtrag:

Beininnenlänge 86 cm
Länge Bund bid Beinende 116 cm
Bund einfach 45 cm gedehnt 53 cm


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Wollt ihr auch Fotos?



...na klar


----------



## cassn (21. Oktober 2009)

Nach dem Thread blick ich nicht mehr durch

Am Anfang wollte ich mir einfach eine Regenhose holen wie eine Vaude Spray Pant. Doch bei solchen Hosen habe ich Angst, dass die mir zu schnell einreißen oder Löcher bekommen. Gleiches gilt für Hosen die wie Laufhosen sind, wenn es mal trocken ist und kühler. 
Fahre durch den Wald die Trails und da habe ich mir jetzt schon in meine Funktionsoberteile Laufmaschen reingehaun, durch die ganzen Hecken und teilweise Dornen. 
Sollte also eher so ein stabielerer Stoff wie bei den Downhillbuchsen sein, aber nicht so schwer und steiff.
Dessweiteren sollte die Hose Regen abhalten, atmungsaktiv und nicht schon gefüttert sein. Habe dazu noch Funktionsunterhosen und Flieshosen, die man je nach Temperatur unter ziehen kann.

Zuerst dachte ich, die Endura wäre was. Aber dann sagten einige, dass die absolut nicht Wasserabweisend ist.

Was gibt es denn was diesen Zweck erfüllt?
War auch schon beim Decathlon aber bin nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## softbiker (21. Oktober 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Nach dem Thread blick ich nicht mehr durch
> 
> Am Anfang wollte ich mir einfach eine Regenhose holen wie eine Vaude Spray Pant. Doch bei solchen Hosen habe ich Angst, dass die mir zu schnell einreißen oder Löcher bekommen. Gleiches gilt für Hosen die wie Laufhosen sind, wenn es mal trocken ist und kühler.
> Fahre durch den Wald die Trails und da habe ich mir jetzt schon in meine Funktionsoberteile Laufmaschen reingehaun, durch die ganzen Hecken und teilweise Dornen.
> ...



Kauf dir die Endura Venturi. Der Stoff ist ungefähr so wie die Downhill-Buxen nur hald nicht so dick.
Mein Test bezüglich wasserabweisung hat das Ding bestanden. 2 Minuten mim Gartenschlauch draufhalten beim putzen und das Ding war innen staubtrocken. Bei ner angebl. Wassersäule von 30.000 (mehr geht eigentlich fast gar nimma) also 3-Lagen-Sympathex, wüsste ich nicht was sonst trocken halten sollte.
Woher hast du denn die Berichte dass das Teil nicht wasserabweisend ist?


----------



## waldschrad (21. Oktober 2009)

da ich das mit der robustheit gleich sehe,hab ich mir die klippspringer gegönnt-wunderbarr hose:
-robust
-lüftung
-zipoff
-wassweABWEISEND-die stetcheinsätze nat nich...
-perfekt mit 661probomber shorts und RF knieschonern tragbar(unabdingbar für mich  )

wenn richtig sauerei zu erwarten ist (ich liebe es im regen zu ferkeln... ),
pack ich noch ne auf 3/4 gekürzte (schwarze!)militär-regenhose drüber-mitm kürzen passts au mit der temperatur...
und günstig...
und robust...

gruss chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabu78 (22. Oktober 2009)

cassn schrieb:


> Nach dem Thread blick ich nicht mehr durch
> 
> Am Anfang wollte ich mir einfach eine Regenhose holen wie eine Vaude Spray Pant. Doch bei solchen Hosen habe ich Angst, dass die mir zu schnell einreißen oder Löcher bekommen. Gleiches gilt für Hosen die wie Laufhosen sind, wenn es mal trocken ist und kühler.
> Fahre durch den Wald die Trails und da habe ich mir jetzt schon in meine Funktionsoberteile Laufmaschen reingehaun, durch die ganzen Hecken und teilweise Dornen.
> ...



siehe post #207


----------



## MEGATEC (23. Oktober 2009)

Hab heute durch Zufall den neuen Engelbert Strauss Katalog in die Finger bekommen und mal durchgestÃ¶bert - und bin dabei auf die Hosen hier gestoÃen :







Link : Hose Prestige

Der Beschreibungstext liest sich sehr gut - ebenso wie der Preis von 83,13 Euro:

winddicht â wasserdicht â atmungsaktiv
Besonders strapazierfÃ¤hige Wetterschutz-Hose durch 3-lagiger AusfÃ¼hrung und High-Tech-Materialmix.
â¢ keine eindringende NÃ¤sse
â¢ keine unangenehme KÃ¤lte durch Wind
â¢ keine StaunÃ¤sse auf der Haut
Material: Oberstoff und Futter 100 % Polyester, waschbar bei 30 Â° C. 

dryplexxÂ® extreme:
extrem wasserdicht 20.000 mm WassersÃ¤ule fÃ¼r hÃ¶chste Belastung
extrem atmungsakiv Klimakomfort und Feuchtigkeits-Transport der Extraklasse durch hochwertiges Funktionsgewebe
extrem leicht & weich angenehm weicher Materialgriff + wÃ¤rmendes Fleece-Futter an kÃ¤lteempfindlichen Stellen wie Knie- und Nierenbereich.

Prestige â Ausstattung, die Ã¼berzeugt:
â¢ seitlich dehnbarer FlexbeltÂ®-Bund
â¢ angenehmes Fleece-Material im Knie- und Bundbereich
â¢ Klima-Netzeinsatz in den Kniekehlen, innen
â¢ 2 Schubtaschen
â¢ Zollstocktasche, links innenliegend, rechts auÃenliegend mit StiftefÃ¤chern
â¢ Hammerschlaufe links
â¢ Schenkeltasche mit StiftefÃ¤chern und Handytasche mit KlettverschluÃ
â¢ wasserdichte Sicherheitstasche mit ReiÃverschluÃ, links
â¢ 2 GesÃ¤Ãtaschen, rechts mit Patte und KlettverschluÃ
â¢ ergonomisch geformte Kniepartie
â¢ verstÃ¤rkte Kniepartien mit SchÃ¶llerÂ® dynatec: Extrem haltbar, abriebfest und besonders robust durch den idealen Materialmix


Auch die hier fÃ¼r 59,38â¬ ( mit integrtierten Kniepolstern fÃ¼r den etwas hÃ¤rteren Einsatz ) sind wohl in der selben Qualli :






Link : Racing Hose

Ich weis das sind keine echten Bikehosen - aber angesichts des Preises , des Materials und der Ausstattung ( Taschen sind mir wichtig !! ), zudem in X-verschiedenen GrÃ¶Ãen + Farben Lieferbar, wohl eine Alternative die zu Ã¼berlegen wÃ¤re ..

*Was meint Ihr dazu ??*


----------



## _mike_ (23. Oktober 2009)

MEGATEC, you made my day!

Genau das richtige Zeugs für mich: schick schwarz mit kleinen Farbtupfern, günstig und robust.
Da wer dihc mir gleich noch ne Jacke dazu holen, denn für 30,- Euronen machts mir nix aus wenn die nach ein paar mal ablegen im Schlamm i.A. ist


----------



## KILROY (23. Oktober 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> *Was meint Ihr dazu ??*



zumindest, dass die Startseite MEGATEC Fahrzeugtechnik heisst.
Seid's verschwägert....oder wie


----------



## MEGATEC (23. Oktober 2009)

KILROY schrieb:


> zumindest, dass die Startseite MEGATEC Fahrzeugtechnik heisst.
> Seid's verschwägert....oder wie



Verwandt oder verschwägert ??
Auf was für nem Link / HP warst Du denn ????
Mir zeigts das nicht an...


----------



## schneller Emil (24. Oktober 2009)

Hey!
ich weis, dass das hier der HOSEN-Tread ist, aber da hier sicher einige eine endura jacke besitzen, bitte ich um Hilfe. wollte nicht extra einen neuen tread aufmachen!

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Endura MT500 Jacke in Small und könnte mir den Brustumfang(durchmesser/breite?) und die Armlänge abmessen? ev. auch die länge vorne.

Bin 172cm klein/groß, wiege ca 65kg und habe eher breitere schultern für diese Größe.
hab mir die beschriebene jacke in M bestellt. die passt auch ganz gut, sitzt aber etwas locker ohne allzu groß zu wirken. armlänge könnte auch 1-2 cm kürzer sein, ebenso der brustumfang 3-5cm.
mir stellt sich jetzt die frage ob eine small auch noch passt (wenn die differenz zur M nicht zu groß ist!), und ich ev. umtausche.

thanx für die mühe!
emil


----------



## madre (26. Oktober 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> MEGATEC, you made my day!
> 
> Genau das richtige Zeugs für mich: schick schwarz mit kleinen Farbtupfern, günstig und robust.
> Da wer dihc mir gleich noch ne Jacke dazu holen, denn für 30,- Euronen machts mir nix aus wenn die nach ein paar mal ablegen im Schlamm i.A. ist


 

Und haste bestellt ?


----------



## schurwald-biker (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern die Vaude Falcun Pants II bestellt - 
sieht meiner Ansicht nach ganz annehmbar aus und ist mit 100 EUR noch preislich im Rahmen.

Ich hatte auch die Gore Countdown AS im Blick - letztlich waren mir aber die 140 EUR zu viel.

Wenn ich sie habe werde ich mal meine Eindrücke hier schildern.


----------



## coldberg (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
also ich wollte Endura Singletrack hose kaufen bin 174cm ,Schrittlänge 81cm , ca.75kg welche grosse soll ich nehmen S oder M ????

Danke für hilfe


Coldberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabu78 (29. Oktober 2009)

coldberg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich wollte Endura Singletrack hose kaufen bin 174cm ,Schrittlänge 81cm , ca.75kg welche grosse soll ich nehmen S oder M ????
> 
> Danke für hilfe
> ...



ich hab eine cm mehr (bei beiden maßen) und über 5 kg weniger -> fahre die M!
sitzt zwar recht locker dürfte aber nicht kürzer sein -> also auch M!

mfg


----------



## MEGATEC (29. Oktober 2009)

madre schrieb:


> Und haste bestellt ?



JA : ich hab die PRESTIGE Hose bestellt und auch schon bekommen und getestet... 
Und zwar die hier : ES PRESTIGE Hose



Hier mal meine Eindrücke
*Zu mir :* 
Bin 183cm groß 80kg, fahre viel Touren mit Singletrails aber auch Fortsautobahnen. Hatte bis jetzt immer eine BIEMME WINDSTOPPER Leggins aber damit habe ich zweigeteilte Erfahrungen : gut ist sie - aber keine Taschen und optisch gefallen tut sie mir nicht unbedingt > darum die ENGELBERT STRAUSS (ES) Hose bestellt...
Habe die ES Hose mit MSX Sitzpolster Ohne weitere Unterhose gefahren

*Bestellung :*
Es gibt X-verschiedenen Größen von der Hose bei ES - Laut der Größentabelle sollte mir 98 ( schlanke Größe ) optimal passen, also hab ich die am Freitag online bestellt. 
Montag mittag war sie dann mit GLS da, das ging prompt- fixe Lieferung !!
Rücksendeschein ist mit dabei, also auch problemlose (kostenlose!!)Rückgabe bei Nichtgefallen.

Schon mal positiv...

*Erster Eindruck :*
sehr gut und hochwertig verarbeitete Hose. 
Passform ist für mich optimal - die Größentabelle bei ES stimmt genau!
Die Schöller dynatec Verstärkungen sind Top, damit übersteht die Hose auch mal eine Sturz ohne gleich am Ar$ch zu sein.
Die vielen Taschen und Staumöglichkeiten sind gut verteilt. Besonders die große Tasche links am Bein ( für Karten, Lampe, Tempos etc ) und die kleine Händytasche mit Klett sind optimal erreichbar.
Auch die wasserdichte Sicherheitstasche mit Reißverschluß, links ist top und Dicht !
Wobei wir grad beim Dichtigkeitstest wären ...

*Wasserdichtigkeit :*
Hose mal ordentlich mitm Gartenschlauch abgespritzt 
Ergebniss : Hose ist voll Dicht !
Einzig bei den obern Gesässtaschen ist Wasser eingedrungen, da diese aber soweit oben liegen eher kein Problem ( geh ja nicht Tauchen mit der Hose ). 
Auch die Nähte sind Dicht, da sie von innen wohl verklebt sind.

*Test :*
Gestern Abend bei +6°C nen schönen Nightride gemacht, insgesammt 28,6km mit 670hm, trockenem Wetter und mäßigem Wind.

*LICHT :*
- Die Hose ist sehr warm und angenehm zu tragen, sicher bis ca. 0°C auch ohne Unterhose
- dadurch das die Hose an den Knien vorgeformt ist, angenehmes Pedalieren
- die Passform ist sehr gut, die Länge deckt auch bei gebogenem Knie den Fußknöchel + den Schuh ab
- am Poppes ist sie Satt ohne nervigen Faltenwurf
- um den Bauch ist sie immer super anliegend : die Hose hat innen einen Gummizug ( FLEXBELT) der im Bereich von ca 8cm dehnbar ist, also auch mit Winterspeck, fahrbar 
- der Nierenbereich ist hochgezogen, kein Zug !
- sehr positiv finde ich die Reflektorstreifen der Hose, da ich meist Nachts fahre ( siehe Bilder unten )
- die Hose ist absolut Winddicht 
Nach längeren Bergauftreten und anschließender Abfahrt, absolut kein Zug in der Hose, bleibt sehr warm !
- an den Kniekehlen ist ein Netzeinsatz innen, dadurch angenehmer Abtransport von Schweiß, aber kein Zug
- die Taschen sind auch während des Radelns jederzeit zu erreichen und zu öffnen, besonders die Handytasche ist top
- der Dreck haftet nur bedingt an der Hose, nach der Tour abgebürstet, war die Hose wieder sauber
- die Hose ist sehr atmungsaktiv : zwar klebt das Innenfutter etwas am Bein wenn man schwitzt aber nicht dauerhaft. Wie gut die Hose den Schweiß nach außen transportiert, habe ich gesehen als ich nach der Tour mein Handy aus der Tasche geholt hab > das Display war mit Schweißperlen bedeckt! 
*Und das in der Außentasche !!!!! *
Ich habe die Hose nach der Tour noch 30min angelassen um zu sehen wie gut sie den Schweiß weg bekommt, nach ca 15min war das Klebegefühl weg...



*SCHATTEN :*
wo soviel Licht ist, ist auch Schatten ...

- Geräusch: die Hose macht ein etwas nerviges Geräusch wenn man läuft und strampelt, hört sich nach meiner Regenhose an, damit kann ich aber leben
- Kette : man merkt das die Hose keine Bikehose ist, denn sie ist unten zu weit und hat keine Verstellmöglichkeit !
Ich habe mir mit einem Klettband beholfen und das Hosenbein so enger gemacht. Hat optimal funktioniert. Werd das aber demnächst mit Druckknöpfen lösen ...
- Schwitzen am Fußknöchel : ganz unten am Hosenende ist das Innenfutter auf ca. 20cm nicht Atmungsaktiv. Da ist viell. das selbe Material wie außen. Das haben die wohl gemacht damit die Hose wenn man Pfützen+Wasserkontakt hat, kein Wasser aufsaugt.
Einerseits OK + verständlich, aber beim Biken wenn die Hose eng am Bein ist ( wegen Kette ! ) etwas nervig. Werd das nächste Mal längere Socken anziehen, dann sollt das Problem gelöst sein !

*FAZIT:*

Die Hose ist ihr Geld auf jeden Fall wert ! 

Sie ist wind + wasserdicht + atmungsaktiv, sehr angenehm zu fahren und dank der Staumöglichkeiten für meine Zwecke optimal. 
Zudem sieht sie nicht aus wie ne Strampelhose und man kann mit ihr auch einkaufen gehen ohne wie ein Außerirdischer angeschaut zu werden.
Die kleinen Mängel sind verschmerzbar, und wenn ich die Druckknöpfe eingebaut hab, ist auch das Problem mit der Kette gelöst


Hier nun noch Bilder :


----------



## staubfresser (29. Oktober 2009)

coldberg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich wollte Endura Singletrack hose kaufen bin 174cm ,Schrittlänge 81cm , ca.75kg welche grosse soll ich nehmen S oder M ????
> 
> Danke für hilfe
> ...



hallo coldberg

gerade eben hat der postbote geklingelt  hab exakt deine masse und m passt perfekt!


----------



## speedos (29. Oktober 2009)

staubfresser schrieb:


> hallo coldberg
> 
> gerade eben hat der postbote geklingelt  hab exakt deine masse und m passt perfekt!



Wäre schön, wenn du auch deine Testresultate nach Gebrauch der Hose hier niederschreiben könntest.

Bin mir nur mit den Größenangaben absolut unschlüssig, wenn ich nach deren Größenangaben gehe müßte ich M nehmen. Bin selber 181 cm und hab im etwa 85er Schrittlänge bei 80kg. Meinst du die M wäre von der Länge her noch ausreichend?!


----------



## staubfresser (29. Oktober 2009)

hallo speedos

klar, werd ich machen. mal schaun ob ich das wochenende aufs bike komme.

von der länge her wärst du wahrscheinlich mit der grösse L besser bedient, denke ich. bei mir passts gerade so, dürfte wahrscheinlich sogar ein tick länger sein. ham auch schon ein, zwei andere mit meinen massen geschrieben, dass sie nicht kürzer sein dürfte. werd das dann eben noch sehen wies beim pedalieren ausschaut.


----------



## the.menace (29. Oktober 2009)

Nur um noch ne Alternative in die Runde zu werfen...

Sag ich mal spontan Cannondale Grind - Pants

Hatte die mir letzte Saison schonmal angeschaut... gabs damals aber nicht mehr in meiner Größe... hab sie jetzt und find sie klasse...

Vorteile an dem guten Stück...

1. 2in1 - in der eigentlichen Hose ist noch eine kurze Innenhose incl. Polster, damit die Nierchen schön warm bleiben und der Hintern nicht weh tut... 

2. Leichte Hose mit Zip-Beinen für den All-Mountain-Einsatz... (kann man also auch bequem in der Übergangszeit als kurze Hose nutzen)

3. Wasserdicht ist sie aber glaube nicht, zum tauchen also ungeeigenet... aber Spritzwasser und Wind sollte sie wohl abkönnen... 

4. Preis - ich hab 109  dafür bezahlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusel Wusel (29. Oktober 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> JA : ich hab die PRESTIGE Hose bestellt und auch schon bekommen und getestet...
> Und zwar die hier : ES PRESTIGE Hose



Die klingt von den Eigenschaften her ziemlich gut. Wind- und Wasserdicht und als Arbeitshose sicherlich ordentlich robust. Dazu ist der Preis noch sehr angenehm. Ich hab mir auch mal eine zum testen bestellt. Mal gucken, wie die ist. Bei normalen "Fahrradhosen" bin ich bisher noch nicht so richtig fündig geworden. Bin letzten Winter nur im trockenen Gefahren und dann auch nur mit normalen engen + langen Radhosen. Für diese Saison muss da mal was robustes zum drüberziehen her. Regenhosen waren mir immer zu warm. Ich bin gespannt, wie die Hose so ist.
Einen Vorteil hat sie zumindest schonmal: Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Radhosen sieht sie einigermaßen ordentlich aus


----------



## madre (30. Oktober 2009)

@ Megatec 

super vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht .

Ich werde mir die Hose wohl auch mal bestellen .
Die Druckknöpfe willst du bei einer Schneiderin einnähen lassen oder was hast du da genau vor ?


----------



## MEGATEC (30. Oktober 2009)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> Die klingt von den Eigenschaften her ziemlich gut. Wind- und Wasserdicht und als Arbeitshose sicherlich ordentlich robust. Dazu ist der Preis noch sehr angenehm. Ich hab mir auch mal eine zum testen bestellt. Mal gucken, wie die ist. Bei normalen "Fahrradhosen" bin ich bisher noch nicht so richtig fÃ¼ndig geworden. Bin letzten Winter nur im trockenen Gefahren und dann auch nur mit normalen engen + langen Radhosen. FÃ¼r diese Saison muss da mal was robustes zum drÃ¼berziehen her. Regenhosen waren mir immer zu warm. Ich bin gespannt, wie die Hose so ist.
> Einen Vorteil hat sie zumindest schonmal: Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Radhosen sieht sie einigermaÃen ordentlich aus



Das mit dem ordentlichen Aussehen ist fÃ¼r mich auch einer der HauptgrÃ¼nde warum ich die Hose gekauft hab - ich find die Strampelhosen optisch einfach drÃ¶ge...
Was auch noch ein Grund war die Hose von ES zu holen und nicht die ENDURA war die MÃ¶glichkeit die Hose problemlos zurÃ¼ck zu schicken zu kÃ¶nnen, denn wenn man an CRC nach England zurÃ¼cksenden will gibts scheinbar Ã¶fters Probleme wegen RÃ¼cknahme + Portokosten + GeldrÃ¼ckerstattung..
Und was will ich mit ner Hose die zwar top ist - die mir aber nicht passt und die ich dann eventuell mit Verlust wieder verkaufen muÃ, weil die Portokosten der RÃ¼cksendung schon ein drittel des Hosenpreises sind ??


madre schrieb:


> @ Megatec
> 
> super vielen Dank fÃ¼r den ausfÃ¼hrlichen Bericht .
> Ich werde mir die Hose wohl auch mal bestellen .
> Die DruckknÃ¶pfe willst du bei einer Schneiderin einnÃ¤hen lassen oder was hast du da genau vor ?



Bitte gern geschehen !
Zu den DruckknÃ¶pfen : neeeeee - dazu brauchts keine Schneiderin !

Die Druckknopf Sets kann man in jedem NÃ¤h + Bastelladen kaufen und selber einbauen. Kostet so um die 4,- â¬...
Werd ich morgen mal machen dann kann ich Bilder posten fals gewÃ¼nscht !


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Oktober 2009)

..ich fahr die fox huck pant . bin super zufrieden . greez , k.


----------



## Wipfler (4. November 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> JA : ich hab die PRESTIGE Hose bestellt und auch schon bekommen und getestet...



Ich find die Idee sehr ansprechend, allerdings bräuchte ich die Hosen unten weit genug um noch Protektoren drunter zu ziehen. Wie sieht das denn Deiner Meinung nach aus ? Genug Platz ??


----------



## MEGATEC (4. November 2009)

Wipfler schrieb:


> Ich find die Idee sehr ansprechend, allerdings bräuchte ich die Hosen unten weit genug um noch Protektoren drunter zu ziehen. Wie sieht das denn Deiner Meinung nach aus ? Genug Platz ??



Also ich habs grad mal ausprobiert :
Meine DAINESE Protektoren passen ohne Probleme drunter !
Die Hosen sind im Kniebereich recht weit ( wurden ja für Kniende Arbeiten entworfen ) und somit ist ein Tagen der Protektoren absolut kein Problem - genügend Platz ist allemal da.

Kannst ja bestellen, Testen und sollte es wieder Erwarten doch nicht gehen > problemlos zurückschicken


----------



## staubfresser (4. November 2009)

speedos schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn du auch deine Testresultate nach Gebrauch der Hose hier niederschreiben könntest.
> 
> Bin mir nur mit den Größenangaben absolut unschlüssig, wenn ich nach deren Größenangaben gehe müßte ich M nehmen. Bin selber 181 cm und hab im etwa 85er Schrittlänge bei 80kg. Meinst du die M wäre von der Länge her noch ausreichend?!



hallo speedos

da bin ich endlich. konnte nun ne erste testrunde drehen. hat mir leider nur für die kurze variante gereicht, aber im vergleich zu meiner vorherigen hose war ich bereits voll überzeugt von der endura singletrack. die vorherige hose war sone enge bib, in der ich schon nach kurzer zeit zu schwitzen begann und sich dieses unangenehme «beissen» einstellte. gleichzeitig taugte aber der windstopper nix, ich spürte schon im uphill den fahrtwind und im downhill musste ich immer noch ne regenhose als windschutz überziehen. bei der endura nun bei etwa 15° das pure gegenteil: hatte schön warm ohne zu schwitzen, die hose ist angenehm zu tragen und vom fahrtwind spürte ich nix. kann mich ja nochmals melden, wenn ich ne längere tour fahren konnte und die temperaturen noch etwas tiefer sind. ich denke aber, dass ich dann problemlos ne dünne funktionsunterwäsche darunter anziehen kann und so bestens bedient bin. die grösse M passt für mich perfekt (175cm gross bei 81cm beinlänge), die hose sitzt noch schön auf dem schuh auf und rutscht auch beim pedalieren nicht hoch. kürzer sollte sie allerdings nicht sein und ich denke schon, dass du die grösse L nehmen solltest; bei M wird dir die hose nicht mehr bis zum schuh reichen, gerade beim pedalieren. den bund kannst du auch schön auf der seite verstellen wenn sie dir ein bisschen zu weit sein sollte.


----------



## openstoker (4. November 2009)

Fuers Archiv... hatte mir auch eine Endura Singletrack bestellt. Ich bin 190cm gross und habe 89cm Schrittlaenge, Jeansgroessen sind 34/34 (auch mal ne 36/34, wenn die Hose eng ausfaellt).

Die Singletrack ist jetzt leider in der Groesse XXL deutlich zu weit - zwar kann man sie an der Seite eng genug stellen, aber es sieht einfach unfoermig aus. Auf dem Rad wuerde sich wohl auch staendig der Popostoff im Sattel verfangen. Die Laenge war gut, 1 oder 2 cm laenger haette sie aber auch noch sein duerfen, kuerzer nicht.

Schade, sonst wirklich eine schoene Hose.  Im Sommer kommt durchaus eine kurze Version, dann in der XL, in Frage.

Ich habe auch noch eine Vaude Urban Pants (im Laden anprobiert, Groesse L!), die zwar enger im Schnitt ist, aber ebenfalls gut aussieht, aber da gehen mir jetzt nach einer Saison am Hintern die Naehte auf. Das faellt garnicht so auf wenn man nicht genau hinguckt, aber ist ganz schoen flaechendeckend. War sicher schon letzten Winter so. Garantiefall.

Die Vaude ist uebrigens in der L etwa genauso lang wie die Endura in XXL. Die Hose selbst passt mir obenrum auch gut, nur der Polstereinsatz ist deutlich zu eng.

Fazit fuer mich: auf die Groessenangaben der Hersteller kann man rein garnichts geben.


----------



## oldboy2 (6. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für die kompetenten Beiträge hier im Thread. Ich habe dadurch viel Zeit gespart. 

Ich habe mir die Bundhose e.s. prestige geholt, die sitzt lässiger als die Funktionshose e.s. prestige und ist widerstandsfähig da in robuster Canvas-Qualität. Habe eine lässige und robuste Cityhose gesucht mit der man auch mal in die Kneipe gehen kann. Die Hose ist unverwüstlich und sitzt super. Bei der Größenauswahl fast wie eine Masshose und das für den Preis. Ich bin 185 cm groß und wiege 84 kg, also Hüftumfang, Bundweite, Gesäßweite und Schrittlänge messen und bestellen. In meinem Fall Größe 102 perfekt....
Innerhalb von 48 h wurde geliefert und für Neukunden auch noch auf Rechnung . Das ist für mich Service..

Gestern bin ich in der Stadt mit dem Cyclocrosser und der "neuen Hose" eine Stunde  gefahren. Erster Eindruck; sehr gut geeignet zum biken, genug Bewegungsfreiheit und bei dem aktuellen Wetter auch winddicht.

Fazit; endlich nicht mehr bei Stadtfahrten wie ein Baletttänzer aussehen .
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man für den Preis eine so gute Qualität bekommt.

Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen die Hose testen und berichten über:
- Waschverhalten
- Winddichtigkeit 
- Regenverhalten
- Alltagstauglichkeit ( wird auch zum skiken benutzt )

Grüße

oldboy


----------



## NoMütze (6. November 2009)

oldboy2 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die kompetenten Beiträge hier im Thread. Ich habe dadurch viel Zeit gespart.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Bundhose e.s. prestige geholt, die sitzt lässiger als die Funktionshose e.s. prestige und ist widerstandsfähig da in robuster Canvas-Qualität. Habe eine lässige und robuste Cityhose gesucht mit der man auch mal in die Kneipe gehen kann. Die Hose ist unverwüstlich und sitzt super. Bei der Größenauswahl fast wie eine Masshose und das für den Preis. Ich bin 185 cm groß und wiege 84 kg, also Hüftumfang, Bundweite, Gesäßweite und Schrittlänge messen und bestellen. In meinem Fall Größe 102 perfekt....
> Innerhalb von 48 h wurde geliefert und für Neukunden auch noch auf Rechnung . Das ist für mich Service..
> ...



Servus,

wie geht das denn so mit den Beinabschlüssen wegen Kettenblätter?
Sind die von vornherein eng genug oder gibs da dann Hosensushi??
oder selber druckknöpfeln???

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (6. November 2009)

Hier nochmal mein er*FAHRUNGS*bericht mit der engelbert strauss Funktionshose bei  richtig extremem Einsatz :

Hab vorgestern nen schönen Nightride über 2 Stunden mit 29km und 550hm gemacht.
Los gings bei starkem Wind und +4°C, dann kam nach 1Stunde Regen und noch mehr Wind und zum Schluß hin waren es +2°C und leichter Schneefall - also idale Bedingungen für einen Test 

In der ganzen Zeit hat die Hose ordentlich Dicht gehalten !
Weder Wind noch Regen kamen durch, einzig die Tempos die ich in den Hosentaschen hatte waren feucht und nach 2 Stunden war auch im Bereich der Sitzfläche beim Sattel innen etwas feuchte zu spüren...
Aber nix wildes: weiterfahren wäre problemlos möglich gewesen.
Nach der Tour war bei der Hose innen im Beinbereich fast nichts vom Schweiß zu fühlen !!!!

Einziges Problem : die Händytasche ist nicht Dicht ( wurde aber wohl auch nicht für Regen und Schnee gedacht  )
Mein Tel hat Nässe abbekommen - zwar nicht viel aber feucht wars. Werd ich wohl bei den nächsten Touren in ne Tüte packen.

Aber die Hose bekommt von mir ne absolute Kaufempfehlung und im Frühjahr hol ich mir nochmal ne kurze Version davon !

..


zum Beinabschluß: ich hab ganz unten im Saum nun nen Druckknopf reingemacht - mit dem lässt sich die Hose ruckizucki im Kettenbereich enger und weiter Stellen !
Somit ist auch das Problem gelöst....


----------



## Janus1972 (9. November 2009)

RaD schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19051


 
kann mir jemand sagen wie dick die ist. hab kein bock auf ne dicke downhillhose suche was für den winter hab aber kein bock auf lycras. suche ne lange gutaussehende hose die wärmt wo ich aber noch ne kurze lycra mit polster drunterziehen kann.


----------



## bodom child (9. November 2009)

die hose hat nen sehr angenehmen griff. ist mit ner dh-hose überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. superangenehm zu tragen.
ich hab die hose seit letzter woche in größe L. leider ist mir die hose ein wenig zu kurz. bevor ich sie zurückschicke verkaufe ich sie lieber hier.
*wer interesse hat - für 65eur ist die hose zu haben*. (65,... hab ich gezahlt)


----------



## Janus1972 (10. November 2009)

wie groß und schwer biste?


----------



## MEGATEC (10. November 2009)

bodom child schrieb:


> bevor ich sie zurückschicke verkaufe ich sie lieber hier



Tja - das ist halt das schöne an Engelbert Strauss: 
da kann man Problemlos zurückschicken ( Kostenlos ) wenns nicht passt + zudem Kauf auf Rechnung....

Scheint bei CRC nicht so einfach zu sein, wenn ich sehe wieviel von den ENDURA Hosen hier nun schon wieder verkauft wurden, weil sie nicht gepasst haben und die Rücksendung + Rückerstatung des Geldes zu umständlich und teuer war....


----------



## eraser2704 (10. November 2009)

Hi,

hab mich jetzt mal etwas durch den Thread gewühlt und immer noch keinen richtigen Überlick. Vorneweg: Ich hab keinerlei Sporthose oder irgendwas in der Richtung und suche jetzt was, was ich am besten in allen Jahreszeiten anziehen kann.
Bisher fahre ich in einer 3/4 Hose aus etwas festerem Material, jetzt wirds aber langsam etwas zu kalt dafür 

Meine Vorstellung & wozu ich die passenden Produkte suche:

Enger anliegende Hose mit Schweißabtransportfunktion und Polster unten drunter.

und dann je nach Wetter/Jahreszeit:

lässige 3/4 Hose, wasser- und windabweisend, kein Kettenblattsalat, atmungsaktiv

oder

lässige lange Hose, wasser- und windabweisend, kein Kettenblatsalat, atmungsaktiv

Macht die Kombi von gepolsterter Funktionshose mit normaler Hose Eurer Meinung nach Sinn?

Das Optimum wäre natürlich eine abzippbare, normal lässige Hose mit rausnehmbaren Polster und den oben genannten Funktionen. So hätte ich kurze und lange Hose in einem und dazu eine Polsterung. Gibts sowas?

@Megatec: Du hast auch was von einem Polster geschrieben, hast du dir noch extra eins reingelet in die ES Hose oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Prinzipiell gefallen die mir ja schon recht gut, steh nämlich auch nicht so auf den Presswurstlook 

greets


----------



## MEGATEC (10. November 2009)

eraser2704 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mich jetzt mal etwas durch den Thread gewühlt und immer noch keinen richtigen Überlick. Vorneweg: Ich hab keinerlei Sporthose oder irgendwas in der Richtung und suche jetzt was, was ich am besten in allen Jahreszeiten anziehen kann.
> Bisher fahre ich in einer 3/4 Hose aus etwas festerem Material, jetzt wirds aber langsam etwas zu kalt dafür



Sorry - aber diese "eierlegendewollmilchsau" gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht !
Denn die Hose wäre im Winter zu kalt und im Sommer zu warm !



eraser2704 schrieb:


> Meine Vorstellung & wozu ich die passenden Produkte suche:
> 
> Enger anliegende Hose mit Schweißabtransportfunktion und Polster unten drunter.



Wenn Winterhose: dann werden sie in diesem Thread geholfen 
Ansonsten GORE Bikewear



eraser2704 schrieb:


> und dann je nach Wetter/Jahreszeit:
> lässige 3/4 Hose, wasser- und windabweisend, kein Kettenblattsalat, atmungsaktiv



Dreiviertelhose mag ich nicht - aber ich fahr im Sommer die MSX Hose :
Damit sieht man nicht aus wie Mr Lycrapresswurst, hat Taschen, Top Verarbeitung +  herausnehmbare Innenhose ( Benutze ich au unter der ES Hose ) + und man kann sie au als Short nutzen : geh mit der Hose auch bergsteigen oder einkaufen!

Link : MSX Hose



eraser2704 schrieb:


> oder lässige lange Hose, wasser- und windabweisend, kein Kettenblatsalat, atmungsaktiv



Siehe oben




eraser2704 schrieb:


> Macht die Kombi von gepolsterter Funktionshose mit normaler Hose Eurer Meinung nach Sinn?



Welche Funktionshose ?
Welche normale Hose ?



eraser2704 schrieb:


> Das Optimum wäre natürlich eine abzippbare, normal lässige Hose mit rausnehmbaren Polster und den oben genannten Funktionen. So hätte ich kurze und lange Hose in einem und dazu eine Polsterung. Gibts sowas?



Ja von Cannondale - hatte ich auch schon, aber :
- sauteuer
- bei mir haben sich die Nähte aufgelöst
- etwas "seltsame" Hosenform
- keine Polstertaschen
- für Protektoren geeignet



eraser2704 schrieb:


> @Megatec: Du hast auch was von einem Polster geschrieben, hast du dir noch extra eins reingelet in die ES Hose oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Prinzipiell gefallen die mir ja schon recht gut, steh nämlich auch nicht so auf den Presswurstlook



Nein - hab ich nicht !
Denn nutz die ES Hose nur zum Winterbiken, kein DH oder ähnliches.
Aber die zweite Hose die ich gepostet habe, hat Polster ab werk. Außerdem gibt es eine die mit Kniepolstern nachgerüstet werden kann ( eigentlich für Fliesenleger / Plattenleger dedacht - sollte aber au hier gehen ).
Ansonsten : Kostenlosen ES Katalog anfordern und durchwühlen...


----------



## eraser2704 (10. November 2009)

Ah, jetzt wirds klarer. 

Die Innenhose aus der MSX rausnehmen und unter die ES anziehen wäre nach meinem Geschmack. So könnte ich mit 2 Hosen in Sommer und Winter alles abdecken, eben einmal kurz und einmal lang, beides mit der gleichen Innenhose entsprechend gepolstert. 

Mit "Gepolsterter Funktionshose" meinte ich eben genau das. Also eine Hose die ich immer als erste Schicht anziehe und die die Polsterfunktion übernimmt. Darüber dann im Sommer eine normale 3/4 Hose und im Winter eben eine lange. 
Als gepolstere Funktionshose dachte ich an diese Art Hose: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k745/a4701/contest-hose-schwarz.html

Fragt sich nur ob die MSX Innenhose ähnlich gut in puncto Polsterung und Schweißabtransport ist.

Und wegen der Zippoff-Hose hatte ich mir eben vorgestellt eine Hose zu haben die eher dünner ist um im Sommer als 3/4 benutzt zu werden und im Winter zusammen mit langer Unterwäsche o.ä. und kompletten Hosenbeinen als Winterhose zu dienen. 
Aber hast schon recht, eine dünnere kurze für den Sommer und eine von Haus aus schon eher dickere, wärmere und auch wasser- und windabweisende für den Winter wäre schon eher optimal.


----------



## staubfresser (10. November 2009)

noch ein kleiner hinweis: deine gepostete hose mit einsatz ist als eigenständige hose gedacht, das heisst man fährt sie normal im sommer OHNE ne short darüber. es gibt extra bikeunterwäsche mit einsatz, bei denen das «trägermaterial» dünner geschaffen ist um unter einer sommershort oder eben ner langen hose wie die endura etc. gefahren zu werden. mit einer wie von dir geposteten hose wird es schnell zu warm. es gibt die unterschiedlichsten marken und alle haben wieder andere einsätze, ich hab da einige getestet bis ich eine gefunden habe die mir getaugt hat. gerade diejenigen die mit den shorts verkauft werden, waren mir allesamt zu dünn und haben mir überhaupt nicht getaugt. wenn du mal dein modell gefunden hast, hast du den vorteil, dass du kurze und lange hosen darüber kombinieren kannst wie du willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eraser2704 (10. November 2009)

Hi,

jup, war mir bewusst, dass die Hose als eigenständige Hose im Sommer eingesetzt werden kann. Spezielle Bike-Unterwäsche mit Polsterfunktion wäre natürlich noch besser. 

Wenn du schon einiges getestet hast, würdest du deine gesammelten Infos mit uns teilen? Welche Marken/Modelle hast du schon getestet und was war gut/schlecht daran? Wäre sicher interessant für den einen oder anderen inkl. mir 
Klar ist das aber auch immer eine subjektive Entscheidung.

thx schonmal


----------



## Eike. (10. November 2009)

eraser2704 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon einiges getestet hast, würdest du deine gesammelten Infos mit uns teilen? Welche Marken/Modelle hast du schon getestet und was war gut/schlecht daran? Wäre sicher interessant für den einen oder anderen inkl. mir



Das ist leider wie mit Sätteln, eine objektive Testmöglichkeit gibt es leider nicht. Was dem einen super taugt ist dem anderen ein Graus. Zum Beispiel bekommen die Sugoi Hosen bei jedem Test super Bewertungen und sind auch in der Praxis sehr beliebt aber ich bin damit gar nicht klar gekommen. Andersrum fahren viele sehr zufrieden mit günstigen Hosen von Aldi und Co rum während andere damit nach ein paar km Pickel am Ar*** bekommen Schade da könnte ich gegenüber Assos viel Geld sparen.
Im Endeffekt bleibt da nur Ausprobieren. Zum Glück bekommt man die Sachen bei Ebay ziemlich gut wieder weg.
Ich trage als erste Schicht immer eine Assus Uno und drüber kommt dann je nach Jahreszeit und Witterung eine Shorts, Regenhose, Race Face Indy lang oder wenns richtig kalt ist eine leichte Skitourenhose. So kann ich die Überhosen ohne Radhose drunter auch bei anderen Gelegenheiten anziehen und habe die größtmögliche Flexibilität.


----------



## bodom child (10. November 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Tja - das ist halt das schöne an Engelbert Strauss:
> da kann man Problemlos zurückschicken ( Kostenlos ) wenns nicht passt + zudem Kauf auf Rechnung....
> 
> Scheint bei CRC nicht so einfach zu sein, wenn ich sehe wieviel von den ENDURA Hosen hier nun schon wieder verkauft wurden, weil sie nicht gepasst haben und die Rücksendung + Rückerstatung des Geldes zu umständlich und teuer war....



Tja - das ist ja schön für dich

ich frage mich woher du weisst dass meine rücksendung zu CRC zu umständlich und zu teuer wäre. 
kennen wir uns?


möglicherweise hättest du auch ein bisschen mehr bei quelle einkaufen sollen. 





> _da kann man Problemlos zurückschicken ( Kostenlos ) wenns nicht passt + zudem Kauf auf Rechnung...._


vielleicht hättest du sie gerettet.


ich für meinen teil bin auf der suche nach ner bikehose und nicht nach einer fliesenlegerhose im transformers-style.


----------



## staubfresser (10. November 2009)

@ eraser2704
als erstes muss ich Eike. beipflichten, jeder hat so seine vorlieben. meine jetzige randunterhose ist von gonso, kann die leider gerade nirgends finden im netz, hab die aus einem radladen hier in der schweiz. sie hat ein dickes und dennoch straffes polster, welches nicht schon nach ein paar touren durchgesessen ist. ich persönlich habe lieber dicke und dennoch genug straffe polster, andere schwören wieder auf dünne und straffere polster.
bei den anderen shorts mit herausnehmbarer innenhose (waren modelle von löffler, protective und dynamics) wars dann halt der typische fall von «wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal». der preis für ne short plus innenhose mit einsatz war verlockend  sah nach passabler qualität zu einem günstigen preis aus  und hat sich dann halt als müll rausgestellt: polster nach zwei touren durchgesessen; polster viel zu dünn und kein bisschen straff für ne einigermassen gute dämpfung; zwar etwas konturiertes polster, aber dennoch falten geworfen und gezwickt wie sau.
das problem ist halt, dass ordentliche innenhosen auch was kosten und du diese aus logischen gründen nicht umtauschen kannst wenn sie trotzdem nicht passt.


----------



## eminem7905 (10. November 2009)

bodom child schrieb:


> die hose hat nen sehr angenehmen griff. ist mit ner dh-hose überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. superangenehm zu tragen.
> ich hab die hose seit letzter woche in größe L. leider ist mir die hose ein wenig zu kurz. bevor ich sie zurückschicke verkaufe ich sie lieber hier.
> *wer interesse hat - für 65eur ist die hose zu haben*. (65,... hab ich gezahlt)



dito, 

bin 187cm groß schrittlänge 94cm, abzugeben für 65 euro incl. versand. 
oder selbstabholung in Hagen NRW. 

so sitzt die hose ganz gut, nur leider etwa 5cm zu kurz 

bei interesse PN


----------



## MEGATEC (10. November 2009)

bodom child schrieb:


> Tja - das ist ja schön für dich
> 
> ich frage mich woher du weisst dass meine rücksendung zu CRC zu umständlich und zu teuer wäre.
> kennen wir uns?



Ganz einfach :
Warum verkaufst die Hose denn hier und schickst sie nicht zurück wenns doch *sooooooooooo* einfach ist ?
Und nicht nur du sondern eminem7905 ebenso ?


Ich hab letztes Jahr bei CRC bestellt : nen Lenker !
Die haben mir aber nen falschen geschickt und nicht den, den ich eigentlich bestellt hatte. 
Hab das dann versucht zu klären - Ergbniss:
Rücksendung sollte auf meine Kosten hin geschehen und die entstandenen Versandkosten ( 17,90 Euro als Paket mit DHL ) würden nicht von CRC übernommen !
Nicht ohne Grund steht nämlich von der Rücksendekosten Übernahme nix in ihren AGB´s :

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Information.aspx?TranslationLargeID=4

Lies auch mal in dem Thrad - da sind X-verschiedene die alle die Portokosten selber blechen mußten :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328795&highlight=chainreactioncycles
Von dem Galama das sie hatten, bis sie ihr Geld wieder zurückhatten ganz zu schweigen !

Wenn Du weist was Du willst und es lagerbeständig bei CRS ists OK - aber wehe es ist was im Rückstand, falsch geliefert oder Du willst es zurückgeben : dann hast die Ar$chkate gezogen 

Um es klar zu stellen :
die ENRURA Produkte sind nicht schlecht - aber was bringt mir die tollste Hose, wenn sie nicht passt und nur mit Verlust zurück gegeben werden kann ?



bodom child schrieb:


> möglicherweise hättest du auch ein bisschen mehr bei quelle einkaufen sollen.
> vielleicht hättest du sie gerettet.
> 
> 
> ich für meinen teil bin auf der suche nach ner bikehose und nicht nach einer fliesenlegerhose im transformers-style.



Sorry - aber das ist einfach nur planloses Dummgelalle..
Wenn Die ES Hosen in irgend nem Bikeshop zu sehen wären, würds kein $chwein merken zu was die eigentlich gemacht wurden, denn aufm Bild sind die fast identisch mit anderen Bikehosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (10. November 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Ganz einfach :
> Warum verkaufst die Hose denn hier und schickst sie nicht zurück wenns doch *sooooooooooo* einfach ist ?
> Und nicht nur du sondern eminem7905 ebenso ?



um ehrlich zu sein, weiß ich noch garnicht wie das mit der rücksendung abläuft, da ich erst vor 2 stunden die hose bekommen habe.

gibt es die hose überhaupt hier in D zu kaufen???

aber über die rücksendekosten wußte ich bescheid. 

bezahlt wurde per KK, sollte also kein prob. sein mit der rücküberweisung.


----------



## MEGATEC (10. November 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> gibt es die hose überhaupt hier in D zu kaufen???
> 
> aber über die rücksendekosten wußte ich bescheid.
> bezahlt wurde per KK, sollte also kein prob. sein mit der rücküberweisung.



Sollte es hier geben : ENDURA Deutschland 

Ich bin gespannt was unterm Strich übrig bleibt wenn die Portokosten an Dir hängen bleiben..


----------



## eminem7905 (10. November 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Sollte es hier geben : ENDURA Deutschland
> 
> Ich bin gespannt was unterm Strich übrig bleibt wenn die Portokosten an Dir hängen bleiben..



das ist kein problem, weil bei mir keine kosten anfallen. 
werde es über die firma zurückschicken.


----------



## Janus1972 (11. November 2009)

lustiger weise gib es bei endura die Endura Singletrack Trousers nicht. watt nu?


----------



## Infernal (11. November 2009)

Weiß gar nicht was ihr mit CRC habt... Schon viele Sachen bestellt und manche auch wieder zurückgeschickt, Porto und Warenwert waren nach drei oder vier Tagen wieder auf meinem Konto...


----------



## MEGATEC (12. November 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> lustiger weise gib es bei endura die Endura Singletrack Trousers nicht. watt nu?



Anfragen : wenn sie sie nicht lagernd haben, sind sie wohl auch nicht im Shop gelistet !



Infernal schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht was ihr mit CRC habt... Schon viele Sachen bestellt und manche auch wieder zurückgeschickt, Porto und Warenwert waren nach drei oder vier Tagen wieder auf meinem Konto...



Andere Leute haben zum Teil andere Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## bodom child (12. November 2009)

> Andere Leute haben zum Teil andere Erfahrungen gemacht...



wieder andere leute haben zum teil wieder andere erfahrungen gemacht:


> Schon viele Sachen bestellt und manche auch wieder zurückgeschickt, Porto und Warenwert waren nach drei oder vier Tagen wieder auf meinem Konto...







> Warum verkaufst die Hose denn hier und schickst sie nicht zurück wenns doch *sooooooooooo *einfach ist ?



weils noch *soooooooooooooooooooooo* viel einfacher is die hose im forum an den mann zu bringen. genaugenommen wars noch *soooooooooooooooooooooo* viel einfacher, denn sie ist schon verkauft. ohne verlust. 
und behauptet hab ich eh nie dass es doch *sooooooooooo* einfach wäre.

im übrigen war und bin ich mir der AGBs bei CRC durchaus bewusst. solange ich hier nicht zu diesem thema hilfe ersuche sollte es nicht gegenstand der diskussion sein. all right? fine





> ...und nicht nach einer fliesenlegerhose im transformers-style.
> 
> Sorry - aber das ist einfach nur planloses Dummgelalle..
> Wenn Die ES Hosen in irgend nem Bikeshop zu sehen wären, würds kein $chwein merken zu was die eigentlich gemacht wurden, denn aufm Bild sind die fast identisch mit anderen Bikehosen



aber natürlich.
optimus primes radelhose:







so long and thank you for the fish.


----------



## black soul (12. November 2009)

weil ich es grad lese mal kurz OT
hast du das remedy noch ? bilder ?


----------



## Totoxl (12. November 2009)

@oldboy2

Woher wusstest du das die Hose Wasserdicht ist? Die sieht ja schon Tauglich aus, aber die Beschreibung des Material ist ein wenig schwach.


----------



## oldboy2 (19. November 2009)

@totoxl, ich habe nie geschrieben das die Hose wasserdicht ist.
Wie bereits beschrieben  teste ich die Hose. Sie ist absolut winddicht und bei leichten Regen wasserabweisend. Ich bin überzeugt von der Hose, mehr wenn Testphase abgeschlossen ist.

oldboy



oldboy2 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die kompetenten Beiträge hier im Thread. Ich habe dadurch viel Zeit gespart.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Bundhose e.s. prestige geholt, die sitzt lässiger als die Funktionshose e.s. prestige und ist widerstandsfähig da in robuster Canvas-Qualität. Habe eine lässige und robuste Cityhose gesucht mit der man auch mal in die Kneipe gehen kann. Die Hose ist unverwüstlich und sitzt super. Bei der Größenauswahl fast wie eine Masshose und das für den Preis. Ich bin 185 cm groß und wiege 84 kg, also Hüftumfang, Bundweite, Gesäßweite und Schrittlänge messen und bestellen. In meinem Fall Größe 102 perfekt....
> Innerhalb von 48 h wurde geliefert und für Neukunden auch noch auf Rechnung . Das ist für mich Service..
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (24. November 2009)

Jetzt ich: hat jemand mit diesen Hosen Erfahrung? Die kämen für mich außer der PI auch noch in Frage...

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k220/a20624/firewall-220-softshell-hose.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a13343/countdown-as-windstopper-hose.html


----------



## Mudge (27. November 2009)

Bin nun auch Besitzer der Funktionshose e.s. prestige.

Anscheinend ist der Stoff ja Abrieb- und Verschleißfest, wird mal beim nächsten Crash getestet. 

Gut gefällt mir der etwas weitere Schnitt um die Knie herum: Meine Protektoren finden da gut Platz drunter und es wird auch beim Pedalieren nie eng. Zudem sind die Kniepartien noch mit sehr robustem Gewebe geschneidert.

Blöd find ich momentan noch, dass die Hose unten an den Hosenbeinen n bisschen weit geschnitten is. Aber einfach ein Band drum, dann stört da hoffentlich nix.

Das mit der Bundhose hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber fands nicht so prickelnd, dass die zu 1/3 aus Baumwolle besteht...das merkt man dann schon wenn man schwitzt unds draußen kalt ist/windet. Und trocknen tut die Sache ja auch nicht so schnell...in der Theorie zumindest.

By the way: Bin 1,90 groß recht schlank, hab Größe 98 genommen. Passt! Hosengröße hab ich normalerweise w33/l34.


----------



## MEGATEC (27. November 2009)

Mudge schrieb:


> Blöd find ich momentan noch, dass die Hose unten an den Hosenbeinen n bisschen weit geschnitten is. Aber einfach ein Band drum, dann stört da hoffentlich nix.



Druckknopf im Hosensaum reinbauen - und gut ist


----------



## Fusel Wusel (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir auch die prestige von Engelbert Strauss geholt. Passt gut und gefällt. Bin sie aber erst einmal gefahren. Das war tagsüber bei drohendem Regen und etwa 8° im Wald ohne direkten Sonnenschein. Da war mir die Hose definitiv noch zu warm. Feuchtigkeit mag sie zwar vlt. abtransportieren, aber das war dann zu viel des Guten 
Ist aber in der Tat absolut Winddicht, teilweise aber auch von innen, wie mir scheint. Hatte den Beinabschluss im Sitzen mit einem Klettband enger gemacht und die Hose war danach aufgeblasen wie ein Ballon. Die Luft ist so erst entwichen, als ich das Klettband nochmal gelöst habe. (Nach oben konnte sie wegen meiner Sitzposition nicht weg).


----------



## Janus1972 (1. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mir die endura geholt sitzt super, nicht zu eng nicht zu weit. platz für knieschoner ist vorhanden. bin 172 bei 85kg (snief) hab sie in xl. die passt und hat immer noch platz im bund die länge ist für mich optimal. leute ab ca. 178/180 bekommen aber mit der länge probleme da sie dann knöchellang ist. ihr müsstet sie dann ne nr größer nehmen. ist aber auch kein prob da ihr sie im bund verstellen könnt.


----------



## singularidad (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab seit letzter Woche die Shimano All Mountain Pant, bin 1,88 groß und 82 kg schwer mir passt in der Länge die XL am Bund ist sie zu weit, aber Hosenträger helfen da. 

bis +6° C ist die Hose ideal, die untere Schwell konnte ich noch nicht ausprobieren (dazu ist jetzt zu warm), Bewegungsfreiheit - super, die Klettabschlüsse am Bein - perfekt (Hose kommt nicht zu nah zum Kettenblatt), und einen Sturz auf Felsen hat die Hose auch unbeschadet überstanden, es ist das Blut aus dem Hosenein unten gelaufen, die Hose hatte nichts!

Also sehr empfehlenswert.


LG


Ich geh´jetzt radfahren, die Sonne geht gerade auf.


----------



## Murph (1. Dezember 2009)

singularidad schrieb:


> Ich geh´jetzt radfahren, die Sonne geht gerade auf.


 
(OT an)

Wo?
Bei uns tröpfelts 

(OT aus)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Dezember 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> JA : ich hab die PRESTIGE Hose bestellt und auch schon bekommen und getestet...
> Und zwar die hier : ES PRESTIGE Hose
> [............]
> 
> ...




Da kann ich mich nur anschließen ! 
*TOP !! *

Ich habe zwar die Bundhose motion *Winter*, aber auch die ist klasse zum biken ! 
wenn auch bei den gestrigen ~8-10° ebenfalls noch deutlich zu warm 
 Entstehender Schweiß wird gut abgeführt, es bleibt relativ trocken. An den Knien ist die Hose verstärkt, wer will kann entsprechende (Arbeitsschutz) Kniepolster einstecken. Mir war u.a. wichtig dass die Knie angenehm warm bleiben. Mein bisheriges Problem mit hinterher schmerzender Knie aufgrund eiskalter Knie habe ich jetzt nicht mehr.
Endlich eine bezahlbare bequeme weite Winterhose die noch ansprechend aussieht ohne das man gleich als Modefreak abgestempelt wird. 
Es fehlen wirklich nur ein paar Druckknöpfe um die Hosenbeine unten etwas enger zu machen. Es sind eben Arbeitshosen 

Parallel hatte ich noch die Funktionshose e.s. prestige zum vergleichen und probieren mitbestellt. Auch nicht schlecht, ähnlicher Schnitt & Optik aber die war mir vom Stoff zu dicht und raschelt mir beim biken dann auch zu sehr (auf der Rolle "ausprobiert"). Die sehe ich eher als Regenhose wobei ich darin ziemlich schwitzen würde. Daher ging sie zurück
Die o.g. Winterhose war auf Anhieb auch bequemer

Gruß Björn


----------



## mw.dd (7. Dezember 2009)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Jetzt ich: hat jemand mit diesen Hosen Erfahrung? Die kämen für mich außer der PI auch noch in Frage...
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k220/a20624/firewall-220-softshell-hose.html
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a13343/countdown-as-windstopper-hose.html



Ich habe probiert:

Die Gore ist eher eine (dünne) Überhose, am Unterschenkel sehr weit und mir in M (1,76m, Schrittlänge 81cm) außerdem zu lang. Dafür kommt sie meiner Vorstellung von "lässig" am nächsten.

Die Sugoi ist eher eine lange Radhose, am Unterschenkel sehr eng und kommt mir auch nicht so vor, als wenn sie bei Temperaturen unter 10°C noch warm genug wäre. Müsste man noch die Gore überziehen  Außerdem kann man am Bund die Weite nicht verstellen.

Die PI macht einen vernünftigen Eindruck, passt mir in M auch gut (na gut, 2cm kürzer wäre besser). Die Öffnung im Knie stört beim Radfahren... Der Jogginghosenlook beißt sich aber mit "lang & lässig"

Ich habe mich dann doch für die PI entschieden, das scheint mir für den Anwendungsfall wohl der sinnvolle Kompromiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Dezember 2009)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Gore ist eher eine (dünne) Überhose, am Unterschenkel sehr weit und mir in M (1,76m, Schrittlänge 81cm) außerdem zu lang. Dafür kommt sie meiner Vorstellung von "lässig" am nächsten.



die Gore Countdown habe ich auch (~seit 3 Wochen) und sehe das ähnlich
Das ist eine recht gute Überhose z.B. für unterwegs zum überzuziehen. Sie lässt sich klein machen und passt so auch in den Tagesrucksack oder ins Alpencrosser Gepäck. Abgezippt hat man es am Unterschenkel zugig, Oberschenkel und das Bläschen sowie sonstige Kronjuwelen bleiben aber windgeschützt 
Da nicht gefüttert (nur Netzfutter) ist sie Solo eher keine richtige Winterhose sondern nur in Verbindung mit einer kurzen bis langen engen Radhose als Windstopper brauchbar. Sprich Zwiebelprinzip ist hier im Winter def. angesagt.

Der weite Schnitt am Unterschenkel erlaubt das Anziehen mit Schuhen was unterwegs zum schnellen überziehen praktisch ist. Und dann kann man sie mit Klettverschlüssen auch eng machen, zumindest an meinen eher normalen Radlerwaden geht das gut 

Wie alle Überhosen rutscht sie gerne auf dem glatten Stoff der Radhose darunter. Wer viel auf dem Sattel hin & her rutscht zieht sie auch damit langsam runter. Das Zubinden begrenzt das erst wenn der Hintern im Weg ist....  -> Hosenträger

Ähnlich wie die normalen Windstopper Jacken dürfte sie nicht wasserdicht sein. Allenfalls hält sie die ersten paar Tropfen noch ab. Aber bei Dauerregen wird es durchgehen.

Gruß Björn


----------



## mw.dd (7. Dezember 2009)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ...
> Der weite Schnitt am Unterschenkel erlaubt das Anziehen mit Schuhen was unterwegs zum schnellen überziehen praktisch ist. Und dann kann man sie mit Klettverschlüssen auch eng machen, zumindest an meinen eher normalen Radlerwaden geht das gut
> ...



Wenn man die Klettverschlüsse am Unterschenkel enger macht, sieht das aus wie eine Pluderhose, da die Hose an den Beinen insgesamt recht weit (->lässig) ausfällt. "Praktisch" ist es aber wirklich.


----------



## Triple F (9. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand die Fox Nomad?

Wollte die mir eigentlich holen, aber als ich das Bild gesehen habe, zweifel ich, ob man mit der richtige Touren fahren kann. 







Sieht mir einen Tick zu lang aus.

Falls einer von euch die Nomad hat, soll er mal bitte hier kurz seine Erfahrung schildern.

Danke!


----------



## Wavefrontrocker (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
also ich hab mir die maloja rebel in nylon zugelegt, ist auch recht weit geschnitten und genauso lang wie die Fox auf dem Bild.
Ist auch auf Freeridetouren richtig angenehm, vor allem wenn die Temperaturen schon einstellig sind.

Hätte also keine Bedenken.

Ciao


----------



## MEGATEC (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab gestern bei dem bomben Wetter mal meine Funktionshose e.s. prestige mal Testweise zum boarden am Feldberg angehabt - und ich muß sagen :

*AUCH DA TOP !*

Wenn die nen Schneefang hätte würde meine Burton Hose ins ebay wandern...
Gab super warm, hat Kälte, Nässe und Feuchtigkeit abgehalten und hatte meine Cam + Tel + Flachmann immer in Griffweite


----------



## kaot (29. Dezember 2009)

hab mir vor kurzem ein schnapper aus dem vaude outlet mit gebracht









passt bestens, sehr bequem. 
würde sie ja weiter empfehlen, ist aber ein unikat  
dazu noch richtig eingesaut nach der ersten tour 

eine abgewandelte version kommt aber auf den markt.

sollte Bikeaday proof pants heißen 

durchnässt nicht, mit klett kann man die waden enger ziehen. lange innen hose zum herausnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Dezember 2009)

kaot schrieb:


>



hast du dich eingenässt vor lauter Freude über das Schnäppchen ?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab seit zwei Jahren hiermit die besten erfahrungen gemacht.
Gore Bike Wear Countdown AS Windstopper Hose

Klassiker: Winddichte MTB- und Touren Hose, die sich zur Short umwandeln lässt. 
Sie sorgt für ausreichend Schutz, wenn der Tag kühl, feucht und windig ist.

- WINDSTOPPER® Active Shell 
- Komfortabler Schnitt 
- Netzfutter 
- Gummibund weitenregulierbar mit integrierter Kordel 
- Hochgeschnittener Rückenbereich 
- Reißverschluss-Tasche hinten 
- Ventilations-Netzeinsätze seitlich, regulierbar mit Reißverschluss  
- Gesäßverstärkung mit Abriebschutz 
- Knie-Bereich vorgeformt 
- Hosenbeine abzippbar über dem Knie 
- Hosenbeine weitenregulierbar mit Klettverschluss 
- Abriebfestes Material als Kettenschutz innen am Hosensaum 
- Reflex-Print an den Hosenbeinen hinten 
- Reflex-Logo

SHELL: 100% Polyester with a WINDSTOPPER® Membrane 
LINING: 100% Polyester



Gruss


----------



## Büüche (29. Dezember 2009)

Um die gings hier schon ein paar mal im Thread.
Wie fährst du die? Mit kurzer Sommerhose drunter oder eine lange mit Flece?
Bis zu welchen Temperaturen?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Dezember 2009)

Büüche schrieb:


> Um die gings hier schon ein paar mal im Thread.
> Wie fährst du die? Mit kurzer Sommerhose drunter oder eine lange mit Flece?
> Bis zu welchen Temperaturen?


Mit kurzer Radhose ,und wenns an die 0Grad geht mit Langer Winterfukionsunterhose von Craft.


----------



## Kettenglied (7. Januar 2010)

<threadausgrab>

Hab seit heute auch die "Engelbert-Strauss prestige Bundhose". Hab sie in grau/schwarz.

Was für ein geiles Teil! Da können sich die Bikeklamotten-Hersteller mal ein Beispiel nehmen. Bin zwar noch nicht Biken gewesen, aber das Teil ist sehr bequem, sehr leicht, weiches Material, der Hosenbund ist mit dem Gummi-Belt auch sehr angenehm. Länge passt perfekt (auch im sitzen, was sehr wichtig ist). Taschen hat sie ohne Ende. Verstärkte Knie. Verstärkte Beinabschlüsse. Sie ist weit genug damit sie noch über die Schuhe hängt. 
Wer es noch lässiger will kann sich das Teil einfach eine Nummer größer holen. Die Größentabelle passt soweit. Hab einfach eine Jeanshose ausgemessen und mit der Tabelle verglichen.

Einziges Manko: Sie raschelt ein klein wenig. Aber bei weitem nicht so stark wie irgendwelche MX/DH-Hosen von Fox.


Der Service scheint auch zu passen. Lieferung trotz Feiertag nach 3 Tagen per GLS. Hab als Neukunde auf Rechnung bestellt. Kann jetzt entweder innherhalb 10 Tagen mit 2% Skonto oder innherhalb 30 Tagen den Vollpreis zahlen. Sehr guter Service! Werd mir da fürs Frühjahr und Sommer nochmal eine Hose holen. 
Endlich mal ein Hosenlieferant bei dem alles passt und auch die Größen nicht ständig variieren.


----------



## Mudge (8. Januar 2010)

Find die Funktionshose besser geeignet für den Winter. Schön wasserabweisend, absolut winddicht und mit ner langen Skiunterhose genau richtig. Selbst meine Ski-und Knieprotektoren passen noch extrem gut unter die Hose. Dazu noch sehr resistenz: Kein Abrieb am Hintern und zwei kleine Stürze auf Eis auch schon problemlos mitgemacht.

Nie mehr ohne


----------



## sochris (17. Januar 2010)

habe ich es jetzt falsch in Erinnerung, oder hat die Funktionshose e.s. prestige vor einpaar Tagen noch  nur knapp 50 gekostet?


----------



## Luporinski (17. Januar 2010)

sochris schrieb:


> habe ich es jetzt falsch in Erinnerung, oder hat die Funktionshose e.s. prestige vor einpaar Tagen noch  nur knapp 50â¬ gekostet?



Soweit ich weiss nicht. Eventuell hast Du netto statt brutto Preis anzeigen lassen: Dann EUR 59,90 (ab 20 Stueck)


----------



## floleerau (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der *Oneal - Apocalypse Pant Hose 2010*

 MFG FLO


----------



## killathriller (18. Januar 2010)

moin hat schon einer die hosen von "majola" erfahrung gemacht? Die könnten recht cool sein zum Großstadt biken  Lieferbar allerdings erst in 8 Wochen. vllt weiß einer eine andere Addresse??

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=24983


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2010)

killathriller schrieb:


> moin hat schon einer die hosen von "majola" erfahrung gemacht? Die könnten recht cool sein zum Großstadt biken



Tuts dafür nicht auch ein normale Jeans von einem beliebigen Hersteller für die Hälfte?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Tuts dafür nicht auch ein normale Jeans von einem beliebigen Hersteller für die Hälfte?



da steht dann aber nicht Majola drauf und ist somit uncool.....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2010)

sochris schrieb:


> habe ich es jetzt falsch in Erinnerung, oder hat die Funktionshose e.s. prestige vor einpaar Tagen noch  nur knapp 50 gekostet?



ne der Preis stimmt schon so, den habe ich auch bezahlt
ist so auch im mir vorliegenden Print Katalog drinnen (gültig ab 6.11.2009)

die Hose ist aber das Geld wert !


----------



## MEGATEC (18. Januar 2010)

killathriller schrieb:


> moin hat schon einer die hosen von "majola" erfahrung gemacht? Die könnten recht cool sein zum Großstadt biken  Lieferbar allerdings erst in 8 Wochen. vllt weiß einer eine andere Addresse??
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=24983



Was hat diese Jeanshose mit dem Thread Titel zu tun ????


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Was hat diese Jeanshose mit dem Thread Titel zu tun ????



sie ist lang
sie ist "lässig" (liegt im Auge des Betrachters)
man kann sie im Herbst & Winter anziehen
und im Schlamm wird sie eben dreckig......

sinnvoll beim biken ist sie nicht unbedingt 
aber das wird im Thread Titel auch nicht gefordert !


----------



## MEGATEC (18. Januar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> sie ist lang
> sie ist "lässig" (liegt im Auge des Betrachters)
> man kann sie im Herbst & Winter anziehen
> und im Schlamm wird sie eben dreckig......
> ...



Ich empfehle Euch mal die allererste Seite - erstes Posting : 
Dann sollte klar werden um welche Sorte Hosen es hier geht - den der Threadersteller hat es recht genau definiert... 
Insofern wird das auch gefordert !



Masberg schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bevor jemand auf die SuFu verweist. Es sind so viele Freds und in keinem den ich geklickt habe, gab es für mich die Antwort:
> 
> Deshalb Euer Rat: Der Herbst steht schon fast vor der Tür, die Temperaturen werden frischer und der Boden schlammiger... Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen langen Herbst/Winterhose. Bislang fuhr ich eine Art Snowboardhose (ja, keine Scherz), die im letzten Frühjahr bei einer Begegnung mit Stacheldraht den kürzeren gezogen hat. Diese Hose (damals von Chiemsee Windsurfing) ist recht leicht und hat für mich meine Anforderungen an eine Bikehose perfekt erfüllt:
> ...



Und darunter fällt ne 08/15 Majola Jeans sicher nicht...


----------



## sochris (18. Januar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ne der Preis stimmt schon so, den habe ich auch bezahlt
> ist so auch im mir vorliegenden Print Katalog drinnen (gültig ab 6.11.2009)
> 
> die Hose ist aber das Geld wert !



ok, werde msaldie Tage schauen, ob mein Bekleider die hat 
danke


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Januar 2010)

fox huck pant - gibts neu mimmer - aber oft gtebraucht im ebay . super hose , die alle anforderungen erfüllt ...


----------



## Janus1972 (19. Januar 2010)

ich hab die endura single track die kostest bei chain reaction 65,00 ocken plus ca. 5,00 versand. hab die bei minus 10 grad gefahren mit ner 3/4 lycra hose und kniestrümpfen drunter. absolut genial. nicht zu dick nicht zu dünn und super bewegungsfreiheit. absolut empfehlenswert. allerdings nicht wasserabweisend. da gibt es aber einen trick, die hose anstatt mit waschmittel einfach mit essig waschen und schon hat man eine grundimprägnierung die für normales spritzwasser ausreicht. hat sich in 14 jahren bundeswehr auch bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (19. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte aber nicht wissen wie das nach der Essigwäsche stinkt?


----------



## Janus1972 (19. Januar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber nicht wissen wie das nach der Essigwäsche stinkt?


 
ganz ehrlich? gar nicht. merkst du nicht.


----------



## Eike. (19. Januar 2010)

Du darfst halt nicht gerade Apfelessig oder gar Balsamico nehmen  Essigessenz ist ja auch praktisch geruchslos.


----------



## Janus1972 (19. Januar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Du darfst halt nicht gerade Apfelessig oder gar Balsamico nehmen  Essigessenz ist ja auch praktisch geruchslos.


 
eben und billig. und funzt und der waschmaschine passiert auch nix.


----------



## speedos (19. Januar 2010)

das mit dem Essig hört sich ja interessant an. Einfach nur Essig in die Trommel geben, ohne Waschmittel oder muß die Hose vorher mit Waschmitel gereinigt werden?! Wie viel Essig nimmt man für einen Waschgang!

Übrigens hab ich auch seid Dezember letzten Jahres die Endura Singletrack. Für die gut 70 echt ne klasse Hose . Vernünftig verarbeitet und das Material macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck. Paßform könnte für meine Geschmack was schmaler sein, aber das kann man mit den drei Verstellmöglichkeiten im Bund gut ausgleichen. Wo bei die Schnalle vorne sich während der Fahrt bei mir immer von selbst lockert. Aber damit kann ich leben. Bei den Temperaturen von -10° war die Hose mit ner vernünftigen Skiunterhose und dicken Skisocken noch ausreichend. Ist halt nur bedingt wasserabweisend, aber das reicht mir aus.
Trage bei einer Größe von 181cm und 84,5er Schrittlänge die L Hose. Jeanshosen trag ich meißtens in 32/32 und eher selten 32/34.

Fazit: würde mir die Hose immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## MEGATEC (19. Januar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Du darfst halt nicht gerade Apfelessig oder gar Balsamico nehmen  Essigessenz ist ja auch praktisch geruchslos.



Der Trik mit dem Essig ist nen alter, aber :

*Erstens : *
keine Essigesenz sondern normalen Essig !
Essenz ist stark ätzend ( steht auf jeder Flasche ) und greift Aluminium und Eisen an. Außerdem wirkt er entkalkend und ich weiß von Fällen wo es passiert ist, das die schwarze "imprägnierte" Hose nach dem Waschen glei nochmal rein mußte, weil sie vor Kalkflecken nur so strotzte 


*Zweitens: *
der Essigtrick funktioniert meines Wissens nur bei Baumwolle - *nicht* bei SYNTHETIK, weil die Kunststofffasern den Essig nicht ausnehmen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. Januar 2010)

Essigessenz muss man natürlich entsprechend verdünnen. Wer den so wie normalen Essig dosiert kann durchaus eine Überraschung erleben.


----------



## MEGATEC (19. Januar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Essigessenz muss man natürlich entsprechend verdünnen. Wer den so wie normalen Essig dosiert kann durchaus eine Überraschung erleben.



Tja - das sollte man aber auch dazuschreiben und nicht erst auf Anfrage mitteilen.
Denn manche Forumsmitglieder nehmen solche Tips für bare Münze mit dementsprechenden Ergebnissen wenns dann in Angriff wird...


----------



## Janus1972 (19. Januar 2010)

ne ne normalen essig in die spülkammer und es funktioniert auch bei goretex. wir haben nässeschutzklamotten aus goretex gehabt und die damit gewaschen das funzt.


----------



## MEGATEC (19. Januar 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> ne ne normalen essig in die spülkammer und es funktioniert auch bei goretex. wir haben nässeschutzklamotten aus goretex gehabt und die damit gewaschen das funzt.


#

Des funzt au ohne Essig - darum ists ja Goretex !


----------



## Luporinski (19. Januar 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> ne ne normalen essig in die spülkammer und es funktioniert auch bei goretex. wir haben nässeschutzklamotten aus goretex gehabt und die damit gewaschen das funzt.



Deswegen wohl auch der Hinweis unter deinem Nick, oder ?


----------



## Janus1972 (20. Januar 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> #
> 
> Des funzt au ohne Essig - darum ists ja Goretex !


 
nicht wenn du das zeugs ständig waschen musst. dann ist auch goretex nicht mehr wasserabweisend


----------



## MEGATEC (20. Januar 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> nicht wenn du das zeugs ständig waschen musst. dann ist auch goretex nicht mehr wasserabweisend



Also meine 2 Jahre alte BIEMME Goretex Winterjacke wandert nach praktisch jeder Schlammfahrt notgedrungen in die Wäsche und funzt auch ohne Essig nach wie vor noch top !
Man sollte halt die Pflegetips lesen und das Teil nicht einfach in die Waschmaschine kicken wie nen normales T-Shirt.

Ich empfehle mal die Tips hier zu beherzigen um auch langanhaltende Freude an seiner Funktionswäsche zu haben :
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/beratung/produktinfo/media/bekleidung_membran.pdf

*Ganz Wichtig :*
- Waschmittel *OHNE* Weichspüler
 Spült ausreichend nach, um Waschmittelrückstände zu beseitigen, den Seifenrückstände im Gewebe saugen Wasser förmlich auf
 *NIE* Schleudern ! Durchs Schleudern wird das Wasser mit Gewalt durch die Membrane gedrückt und sie somit zerstört !
 nach dem Waschen ab in den Trockner, denn erst dann wird die vorhandene Imprägnierung reaktiviert

Und mit so einem Waschmittel hier :

http://www3.schlecker.com/htdocs/Detail.aspx?artikelnummer=1139603001&rubriknummer=8000
oder
http://www.rossmannversand.de/DesktopModules/WebShop/Shopexd.aspx?productid=63975
hat man auch jahrelange Freude an seinen teuren Klamotten !


Kostet übrigens genausoviel wie ne Flasche Essig und ist sicher die bessere Wahl


----------



## Janus1972 (21. Januar 2010)

davon ab habe ich ja auch nicht von ner goretex hose gesprochen. nur noch mal um das klarzustellen


----------



## MEGATEC (21. Januar 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> davon ab habe ich ja auch nicht von ner goretex hose gesprochen. nur noch mal um das klarzustellen



Sorry - aber wir reden hier die ganze Zeit über Funktionshosen mit einer Membranfunktion vom Schlage einer Goretex, und deinen erstes Essig Posting bezog sich ja wohl auf die ENDURA !

Und das ist ja wohl auch eine Funktionshose - oder ??

Zumindest wird sie so vom Hersteller angepriesen :
http://www.endura.co.uk/GetFile.aspx?itemid=116


----------



## Symion (21. Januar 2010)

Nicht alles was "Funktionskleidung" ist funktioniert wie GoreTex oder ähnlich. Die Endura ist wasserabweinend imprägniert/behandelt, besitzt aber weder eine Membran noch ist sie beschichtet.
Daher kann man wohl mit Essig nichts kaputt machen, außer man übertreibts mit starker Essenz .

Mein Tip, nen gutes Imprägnierspray (bitte kein Nano - sollte man nicht einatmen) oder ähnliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (21. Januar 2010)

Symion schrieb:


> ....noch ist sie beschichtet.



Du Irrst :
http://www.endura.co.uk/Product.aspx?dept_id=110&prod_id=101

TEFLON Beschichtet !!


----------



## Symion (22. Januar 2010)

Hab selbst ne kurze Endura. Mit Teflon werden nur die Fasern behandelt aber nicht die Oberfläche als ganzes. Und Teflon ist recht resistent (Pfanne).


----------



## MEGATEC (22. Januar 2010)

Kommt aber im Prinzip aufs selbe raus... 

Faser an Faser = Teflon an Teflon = praktisch wie beschichtet.
Oder meinst die machen das nur damit sichs im Prospekt besser liest ?


----------



## polo (22. Januar 2010)

richtige imprägniermittel sind fei nicht teuer.


----------



## fofiman (23. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte ja jetzt nicht ablenken, aber:

Habe mir eine Endura Singletrack in XL bestellt.
Dabei waren die Beine 3cm zu kurz für mich.
Meine ortsansässige Schneiderin hat diese für 6,50 Euro mit dem Material aus dem 
Beinabschluss um besagte 3cm verlängert.
Das nur als Option für alle die keine durchschnittliche Schottenfigur haben.


----------



## Wavefrontrocker (24. Januar 2010)

killathriller schrieb:


> moin hat schon einer die hosen von "majola" erfahrung gemacht? Die könnten recht cool sein zum Großstadt biken  Lieferbar allerdings erst in 8 Wochen. vllt weiß einer eine andere Addresse??
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=24983



Hi,
habe den "Vorgänger" - ist ein super Teil, musst halt auf dein rechtes Hosenbein aufpassen aber das kommt halt innen immer in den Socken ;-).

Die Hoe hat zwei tolle Features die sie von "normalen" Jeans deutlich abhebt.
1. dieser schwarze Streifen am Hintern ist ein sehr elastischer Stoff, daturch sitzt man sehr gut auf dem bike und kann sich super bewegen.
2. an den Oberschenkeln gibt es außen Reißverschlüsse, die mit einem Netzstoff hinterlegt sind - sprich "Lüftungsschlitze" - wenn du also beim rumtricksen an Treppen, Mauervorsprüngen usw. oder beim mitsurfen im Verkehr dann doch mal ins schwitzen kommen solltest (was ja bei genügend Hingabe doch des öffteren vorkommt) kannst hier die feuchte Abluft raus lassen - funzt echt gut, gebe die Hose nicht mehr her!

Viele Grüße von den Trailgämsen!


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (27. Januar 2010)

hallo jungs, ihr müsst mir helfen!
eigentlich fahr ich das ganze jahr über in meinen platzangst shorts, aber jetzt will ich mir ne neue (lange) fr-hose zulegen!
kennt einer von euch diese hosen, und kann mir bei der kaufentscheidung weiterhelfen...
wäre über vor- und nachteile dankbar...
-royal racing race pant (lang)
-troy lee designs rev pant (abnehmbare beine)
bekomm ich da ohne weiteres meine race face rally protektoren drunter?
danke schon mal...
gruss


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Januar 2010)

Gibts auch ne deutsche Seite wo man die Endura Singletrack bestellen kann?


----------



## killathriller (12. Februar 2010)

@Wavefrontrocker großes Danke schön!!! , werde gleich nochmal bei rose reinschauen 

Ich hab mir erstmal ein Hose von Engelberg Straus gekauft. Und zwar das motion Model in Schwarz. Bis auf das das Hosenbein ein wenig zu weit ist zum Fahren, ist die Hose ein Knaller. Ich hab mir das Model ohne Knieschützer geholt, könnte man aber bei Bedarf nachbestellen .
Hier nochmal ein link :
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=06ff80803145452fb30a6b69c127df0a5590cc1f


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Februar 2010)

killathriller schrieb:


> Bis auf das das Hosenbein ein wenig zu weit ist zum Fahren, ist die Hose ein Knaller.



auch wenn ich die Winterausführung der Hose habe kann ich das mit dem Knaller bestättigen

das Problem mit dem zu weiten Hosenbein löse ich damit 






an das umgeschlagene Hosenbein kommt je eine solche Aktenklammer 
Das funktioniert sehr gut, die Dinger haben eine so hohe Klemmkraft das mir bis jetzt noch keine verrutscht ist
wenn der Winter vorbei ist werde ich die Hose zum Schneider geben und mir entweder einen Klettverschluss oder Druckknöpfe dranmachen lassen


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Februar 2010)

sufu ....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Februar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> sufu ....



und was willst du da finden ?


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Februar 2010)

..genug freds zu allen möglichen hosen - lässig , warm , für den winter .... werden doch jedes jahr die gleichen fragen gestellt ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Februar 2010)

du hast aber schon gesehen das der Thread hier am 11.8.*2008* anfängt und dein Post die Nummer 338 zum Thema ist !?

da dann stur auf die Sufu zu verweisen macht IMHO keinen Sinn 
weil noch ältere Beiträge auszugraben kaum was bringen wird da die entsprechenden Hosen oft gar nicht mehr erhältlich sind

dafür gibt es hier eine gute Zusammenstellung auch von aktuellen Hosen
da sollte für jeden Geschmack was dabei sein


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht ist das hier für den einen oder anderen auch eine Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acid-Postman (16. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Tip mit Engelbert Strauss!!!   

Ich habe jetzt seit Dezember versucht, eine lange Hose zu finden, die meinen Ansprüchen entspricht. Ich habe alles mögliche geordert: Platzangst, Troy Lee usw. - alles Retoure.

Zuerst war ich skeptisch (von wegen "Fliesenlegerhose"). Aber: DAS WAR GENAU DAS, WAS ICH DIE GANZE ZEIT GESUCHT HABE! Verarbeitung, Schnitt, Material, Ausstattung mit Taschen... Das Problem mit den zu weiten Beinen läßt sich mit eingestanzten Druckknöpfen beseitigen; das macht jeder Schneider für Kleingeld. Und vom Preis der Hosen bei der gebotenen Qualität ganz zu schweigen. Dazu die Breite in Sachen Material und Wettertauglichkeit...

Liebe Hersteller von "Bikerwear": da könnt ihr euch mal ein Beispiel nehmen. Lange Hosen zum Biken müssen nicht nur den Extremen "schwul eng anliegend" bzw. "FR/DH super schwer und baggy" entsprechen!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. März 2010)

Acid-Postman schrieb:


> Liebe Hersteller von "Bikerwear": da könnt ihr euch mal ein Beispiel nehmen. Lange Hosen zum Biken müssen nicht nur den Extremen "schwul eng anliegend" bzw. "FR/DH super schwer und baggy" entsprechen!



und vor allem müssen sie kein Vermögen kosten !


----------



## MEGATEC (16. März 2010)

acid-postman schrieb:


> vielen dank für den tip mit engelbert strauss!!!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt seit dezember versucht, eine lange hose zu finden, die meinen ansprüchen entspricht. Ich habe alles mögliche geordert: Platzangst, troy lee usw. - alles retoure.
> 
> ...




*meine rede !!!!*


----------



## Wavefrontrocker (22. März 2010)

Ende Gut, alles Gut! 

So Jungs und nun mal Schluss mit den langen Hosen hier hats heute 17°C gehabt und die letzte Woche war ich auf Gran Canaria (Sonne, Sonne, Trails und Bikinis )! - Jetzt ist Frühling und die Hosen werden wieder kurz! Jawoll !
Viel Spaß auf den Trails Euch allen - egal ob mit langen oder kurzen Hosen!

Servus und Gruß von den Trailgämsen


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (22. März 2010)

hallo,

auch wenn dieses thema ja für dieses jahr weitgehend erledigt ist:

vor etwa 2 wochen hatte lidl trekkingklamotten im angebot. ich hab mir einfach mal eine hose für knappe 10,- geholt. die hose funktioniert super, ist wind- und wasserdicht, man kann die beine abzippen und sie hat nen integrierten moskitoschutz . ich finde die hose für den preis (+ evtl beine beim schneider enger machen) super.


----------



## killathriller (23. März 2010)

Ja, die Lidl Sachen hab ich auch angucken wollen, waren aber schon mittags alle ausverkauft bei mir. Jetzt bei Aldi war nix dabei was ich brauchen könnte. Ne billige dünne Regenhose könnte ich noch brauchen für den Arbeitsweg. Nach 8 h Schaffe kann sich das Wetter schon mal drehen und da stand ich schon einige male im Regen. Und bei 12-13 km war das schon einige male sehr unlustig.


----------



## hipster (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich war ja nicht auf der Suche nach einer langen Hose. Aber immer wieder bin ich auf der Suche nach brauchbaren Klamotten.

Mal schauen ob die Engelbert-Strauss-Dinger auch in die Schweiz liefern... So eine will ich haben!


----------



## dantist (7. Oktober 2010)

@ hipster: falls die nicht in die Schweiz liefern, kann ich www.serviceadresse.com sehr empfehlen, Postfach in Weil am Rhein unter deinem Namen. Funktioniert problemlos und man spart einiges an Porto und Zoll.


----------



## hipster (8. Oktober 2010)

dantist schrieb:


> @ hipster: falls die nicht in die Schweiz liefern, kann ich www.serviceadresse.com sehr empfehlen, Postfach in Weil am Rhein unter deinem Namen. Funktioniert problemlos und man spart einiges an Porto und Zoll.



Danke für den Tipp. Dann ist aber auch Essig mit der Rückerstattung der unglaublichen 19% MWST, welche unsere Freunde im Norden für die Artikel brennen müssen


----------



## sankai (12. Oktober 2010)

Es ist mal wieder soweit.....die Suche nach der passenden LANGEN Hose!
Möchte eine Haben die mich übern Winter begleitet ohne frostige Beine 
Einsatzgebiet wird sein: Freeride/DH mit kurzen Touren.
Zu mir: bin 185cm groß und 70kg schwer also eher schlank mit langen Beinen!
Nun zur Hose: sollte eher lässig aber auch nit über Baggy sein, eben bequem auch mit protektoren.(wichtig noch:sie sollte entweder am Fußende eng sein oder ne möglichkeit besitzen sie eng zu machen)
Preisvorstellung liegt bei um die 100 Eier.
Bitte keine Verweise auf SuFu habe ich gemacht aber die problematik dürfte klar sein.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killathriller (12. Oktober 2010)

Die hier ziehe ich total gerne an, sitzt locker und ist perfekt zum biken, auch extremer! Nur eng unten am Bein ist sie nicht, da benutzte ich ne Klammer ausm Büre, wie hier schon gepostzet worden ist.

http://www.roseversand.de/bekleidun...ose-bill.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=24983


----------



## sankai (12. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort nur es sollte keine Jeans sein...
Habe mir schon die Platzangst, 3essen und von oneal angeschaut nur noch keine mal live...da bei mir in der nähe auch keine Läden sind wo ich mal schnell eine anprobieren kann muss ich bestellen....die berühmte Katze im Sack...naja hoffe auf weitere Empfehlungen!


----------



## MEGATEC (12. Oktober 2010)

sankai schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder soweit.....die Suche nach der passenden LANGEN Hose!
> Möchte eine Haben die mich übern Winter begleitet ohne frostige Beine
> Einsatzgebiet wird sein: Freeride/DH mit kurzen Touren.
> Zu mir: bin 185cm groß und 70kg schwer also eher schlank mit langen Beinen!
> ...



wer diesen Thread lesen + verstehen kann ist klar im Vorteil !


----------



## Playmo-Bill (13. Oktober 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> wer diesen Thread lesen + verstehen kann ist klar im Vorteil !



Könntest du mal paar Bilder posten wie du das mit den Druckknöpfen an der ES-Hose gelöst hast?
Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir eine kauf. Was ihr alle so darüber geschrieben habt klingt nämlich echt gut.


----------



## sankai (13. Oktober 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> wer diesen Thread lesen + verstehen kann ist klar im Vorteil !


 
Dann hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge.....vielleicht habe ich ja was Überlesen was meine (eigentlich einfache Frage) unnötig macht!


----------



## Hufi (13. Oktober 2010)

er meint damit, dass du den Fred mal von vorn bis hinten durchlesen solltest. Da findest Du jede Menge guter Tipps. Damit du nicht soviel lesen musst, ein kleiner Tipp, fang auf Seite 10 bei Eintrag 229 an. Mehr schreib ich net.


----------



## sankai (13. Oktober 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> er meint damit, dass du den Fred mal von vorn bis hinten durchlesen solltest. Da findest Du jede Menge guter Tipps. Damit du nicht soviel lesen musst, ein kleiner Tipp, fang auf Seite 10 bei Eintrag 229 an. Mehr schreib ich net.


 
Das ist mir schon klar, gemacht habe ich es auch aber da es neue Kollektionen gibt dachte das es da gute neue Tips geben würde....aber gut!


----------



## Hufi (13. Oktober 2010)

da musst du halt die jeweiligen shops abklappern. Aber speziell bei der Hose hat sich nix geändert. Warum auch, die ist so wie sie ist perfekt...


----------



## sankai (13. Oktober 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> da musst du halt die jeweiligen shops abklappern. quote]
> 
> da bei mir in der nähe auch keine Läden sind wo ich mal schnell eine anprobieren kann muss ich bestellenda bei mir in der nähe auch keine Läden sind wo ich mal schnell eine anprobieren kann muss ich bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (13. Oktober 2010)

sankai schrieb:


> Hufi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > da musst du halt die jeweiligen shops abklappern. quote]
> ...


----------



## cklein (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
heute bin ich mit meinem ersten "richtigen" Mountainbike die erste Runde gefahren und hatte natürlich nur die Klamotten vom Rennrad!! Daher gleich mal hier angemeldet und nach funktioneller Kleidung gesucht!
Die Engelbert Strauss Funktionsbundhose ist schon im Warenkorb und wird bestellt 
CU CK


----------



## christucci (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ganz ok finde ich folgende Hose - im Internet kriegt man sie auch ganz gÃ¼nstig (habe glaube ich 80 â¬ bezahlt...). Gute 3 in 1 Hose, die man auch im Herbst gut fahren kann.

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/01259/SubProducts/012590105500

MfG,
ludwig


----------



## MEGATEC (14. Oktober 2010)

christucci schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ganz ok finde ich folgende Hose - im Internet kriegt man sie auch ganz günstig (habe glaube ich 80  bezahlt...). Gute 3 in 1 Hose, die man auch im Herbst gut fahren kann.
> 
> ...



Für den Sommer / Spätsommer sicher ganz OK - aber für den hier gesuchten Einsatzbereich *"für Herbst, Winter, Schlamm"* ebenso sicher untauglich !
Alleine schon das Gewicht sagt mir das die Hose nicht gefüttert ist und für den Wintereinsatz komplett ausscheidet...


----------



## brmpfl (14. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

bei den ES-Büxen gibt es teilweise auch Winter-Modelle.
Wie sind die Erfahrungen? Reichen die "normalen" Ausführungen (ggf. mit untergezogenem Liebestöter) für den Winter?
Ab wann sollte man ggf. zum Winter-Modell greifen?

Wie verhält es sich mit der Geräuschentwicklung bei den verschiedenen Modellen (z.B. e.s. active, e.s. prestige, motion)?

Hat die Funktions-presitge tatsächlich einen Vorteil gegenüber der "normalen" prestige?


----------



## hipster (14. Oktober 2010)

@Megatec: Hast du die e.s. Prestige oder die Funktionshose e.s. Prestige?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa deluxe (14. Oktober 2010)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe gestern erstmalig die e.s. prestige Funktionshose getestet. Knappe 3 Stunden bei 11-4 Grad (allerdings ohne Regen  ).

Fazit: Klasse ! Sitzt gut, ist elastisch (Gott sei Dank auch im Bund  ), viele Taschen, sehr winddicht, sehr atmungsaktiv, klebt kaum an den Beinen und raschelt auf dem Bike nicht unangenehm. Der Fahrtwind ist da wesentlich lauter. 
Zieht man da z.B. eine lange Laufhose o.ä. drunter, dann sind wesentlich tiefere Temperaturen definitiv kein Problem. Eine Polsterbuchse passt genauso drunter wie Protektoren. 
DIe Beine habe ich mangels Druckknöpfen mit einem Klettband enger gemacht-klappte bestens.

Alles in Allem für den Preis eine super Hose und daher wirklich zu empfehlen !!!

Grüße
der papa


----------



## christucci (14. Oktober 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Für den Sommer / Spätsommer sicher ganz OK - aber für den hier gesuchten Einsatzbereich *"für Herbst, Winter, Schlamm"* ebenso sicher untauglich !
> Alleine schon das Gewicht sagt mir das die Hose nicht gefüttert ist und für den Wintereinsatz komplett ausscheidet...




Hi,

jo, das ist richtig, allerdings kann man ja auch da im Mehr-Lagen-Prinzip was drunter ziehen. Für den Winter wirds letztendlich untauglich sein. 
Bisher aber, wie ich finde, eine sehr gute Hose.


----------



## killathriller (14. Oktober 2010)

Mit langer U Bux drunter bin ich schon bis -17 °c zur Arbeit gefahren. Geht gut würde ich sagen ( 13 km) . Die Füsse waren da am ärmsten dran trotz dicker Vans 

Es war die e.s prestige, find die saugeil, und hab auch gestern ne ganze Horde älterer Biker bei mir gesehen, und die hatten alle die Hose an


----------



## cklein (15. Oktober 2010)

Mittwoch bestellt, heute eingetroffen!! Engelbert Strauss ist echt wahnsinnig schnell!!
Die Hose ist ja mal der absolute knaller!! Für den Preis bekommt man eine qualitativ hochwertige Hose!!
Werde sie nicht nur zum Biken, sondern auch zum Snowboarden anziehen und testen!!


----------



## Playmo-Bill (15. Oktober 2010)

Meine Engelbert Strauss Prestige ist jetzt auch gekommen. Fühlt sich echt gut an und ist echt hochwertig.
Das mit der Weitenregulierung werd ich erstmal mit Klammern lösen. Dann irgendwann Druckknöpfe.

Vielleicht reicht es heut Nacht noch für nen Nightride.  Dann test ich sie mal.


----------



## ollibolli (15. Oktober 2010)

papa deluxe schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gestern erstmalig die e.s. prestige Funktionshose getestet. Knappe 3 Stunden bei 11-4 Grad (allerdings ohne Regen  ).
> 
> ...



Klär mich bitte mal auf: ist die "nur" wasserdicht oder auch gefüttert - ich bin da im Katalog irgndwie nicht durchgestiegen 

Gruß Olli


----------



## papa deluxe (16. Oktober 2010)

Nee, gefüttert ist die nicht. Der Stoff ist schon relativ dick, hat aber nix mit gefütter zu tun. Da sie aber absolut winddicht ist, kühlen die Beine eben nicht aus. Mit einer zusätzlichen Hose darunter sollten Nordpol-Rides auch irgendwie gehen 

Strauss hat die Hose einen Tag nach meiner Bestellung geschickt. da mir die Hose in 52 zu kurz war habe ich sie zurückgeschickt und 2 Tage später war sie in Größe 102 wieder da. Und das alles auf Rechnung. 

So was nenne ich 

der papa


----------



## Fabu82 (16. Oktober 2010)

sankai schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder soweit.....die Suche nach der passenden LANGEN Hose!
> Möchte eine Haben die mich übern Winter begleitet ohne frostige Beine
> Einsatzgebiet wird sein: Freeride/DH mit kurzen Touren.
> Zu mir: bin 185cm groß und 70kg schwer also eher schlank mit langen Beinen!
> ...



Nimm die Platzangst Oryx in Größe M,sollte zu 99% deiner Beschreibung passen.Hab sie selber gekauft und kann über die Qualität nur positives Berichten.Die Beine sind zwar ziemlich weit,aber da passt dann ohne Probleme auch noch ein Schoner drunter.Im Frühling einfach die unteren Beine am Reißverschluss abmachen und schon hast du eine bequeme kurze Hose.

Mfg Gordon


----------



## Eike. (16. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht ist das hier ja für jemanden interessant. Bei Outdoor-Broker gibt es bis morgen 12 Uhr die Cannondale Caffeine Mountain Pant im Angebot. Eine lange, halbdicke Bib für drunter gibts auch.


----------



## chem (16. Oktober 2010)

ist denn jemand mit der "Cannondale Caffeine Mountain Pant" vertraut?

würde mir die evtl. kaufen. wollte gerade eben die oryx bestellen aber just in dem moment wo ich mich dazu durchgedrungen habe war sie ausverkauft (bei rose)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant vt (17. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab mir am donnerstag die Paltzangst Oryx Zip Off bestellt, und bin begeistert!Zum ersten mal eine richtig geniale lange hose, mit der passform hatte ich allerdings auch zu kämpfen, da ich die hose nirgends probieren konnte! Bin 175 groß und hab ca 73 kg, schrittlänge 81cm und die größe M passte doch gleich perfekt! Kann die hose nur weiter empfehlen!!!


----------



## Bikeschreck (17. Oktober 2010)

chem schrieb:


> ist denn jemand mit der "Cannondale Caffeine Mountain Pant" vertraut?
> 
> würde mir die evtl. kaufen. wollte gerade eben die oryx bestellen aber just in dem moment wo ich mich dazu durchgedrungen habe war sie ausverkauft (bei rose)



Bei Bike-Mailorder gibt es die Platzangst-Hose noch in M und L! Sieht übrigens cool aus,würde mir auch zusagen.


----------



## chem (17. Oktober 2010)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Bei Bike-Mailorder gibt es die Platzangst-Hose noch in M und L! Sieht übrigens cool aus,würde mir auch zusagen.


brauch die aber wahrscheinlich in xl.


----------



## Fabu82 (18. Oktober 2010)

Wegen dem Umfang?Denn die Beine sind bei der Oryx schon sehr lang.
Aber wenn du die Hose in XL kaufst und nicht über 2m groß bist,dann wird sie viel zu lang sein.

Mfg Gordon


----------



## chem (18. Oktober 2010)

naja, ich bin 1,92 und hab ordentlich hüfte (ca 100cm) bei ca 90kg.


----------



## tictac86 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, war am Wochenende bei Rose und wollte mir die Platzangst Hose kaufen hatten sie natürlich nicht in meiner große da außer in Blau. Habe mir jetzt die IXS Pants CLASH geholt, sie sitzt wie maß geschneidert. Top Hose Sonntag gleich 2 Stunden unterwegs gewessen. War auf jeden fahl ein angenehmes Fahren.

http://www.roseversand.de/bekleidun...ts-clash.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=25105


----------



## MEGATEC (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,

*eine kleine Bitte :* schreibt + fragt mich nicht dauernd per PN nach der ES Hose, mein Postfach quillt über !

Alles zu der Hose steht hier in diesem Thread zu lesen.
Und für diejenigen die es genau wissen wollen :
fangt bei Seite 10 an - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351568&page=10

*Zum Bestellen :*
Der Link zu Engelbert Strauß ist der hier :
www.engelbert-strauss.de

Dort bei der SUCHE : *Funktionsbundhose PRESTIGE eingeben*
dann taucht die Hose auf und ihr könnt sie dort bestellen !
Direktlink : ES Prestige Hose


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Oktober 2010)

@Megatec: 
für die ganz Verfrorenen unter uns oder die, die auch bei < -10°C fahren wollen, kann ich (nochmal) die Bundhose Motion Winter empfehlen


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Oktober 2010)

Wie warm ist denn die Engelbert-Straus-Winter-Hose?

Möchte mir für die kalte Jahreszeit eine Hose kaufen aber weiß nicht ob die nicht zu warm ist.

Einige scheinen ja mit der ungefütterten Hose im Herbst/Winter zu fahren - ist das praktikabel oder braucht man jetzt schon die Winterhose?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (22. Oktober 2010)

Die Winterhose ist schon sehr warm, gegenwärtig ziehe ich sie nur an, wenn ich mich sehr gemütlich per pedes vorwärts bewege, zum biken noch zu warm, aber ich denke unter Null passt es schon, dann halt erstmal nur eine kurze Bikehose drunter ziehen. Insgesamt ist das Ding genial, wirklich robust, aber super tragekomfort.
Ich werde sie wegen der Wärmeleistung und der Beweglichkeit auch gleich zum boarden anziehen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Oktober 2010)

die E.S. Motion Winterhose ist sehr warm
nur mit ner kurzen Radhose drunter (wg. dem Polster ) fahre ich die bis -10°
letzten Winter bei sehr windigen -16° wurde es nach einer Stunde doch langsam kalt, aber da waren die Füße schon lange verdammt kalt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Oktober 2010)

Glaub das die Einsätze bei -16Grad eher die Ausnahme sein werden. 

Hab mir die Prestige mal in der Funktions- und Normalversion bestellt. Sollte morgen kommen. Hoffentlich ist die auch robust genug für Bikeparkeinsätze.


----------



## MEGATEC (23. Oktober 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hab mir die Prestige mal in der Funktions- und Normalversion bestellt. Sollte morgen kommen. Hoffentlich ist die auch robust genug für Bikeparkeinsätze.



Ich glaub wenn die Hosen für den harten Arbeitsaltag auf Baustellen taugen, sollten sie Bikepark Einsätze ohne weiteres verkraften


----------



## Eike. (23. Oktober 2010)

Bei der normalen (also nicht die Funktionshose) würde mich interessieren wie das Baumwollmischgewebe auf Wasser reagiert. Ich will damit zwar nicht im Regen fahren aber Feuchtigkeit oder auch Schnee lässt sich im Winter ja nicht vermeiden und dabei sollte sich das Material halt nicht vollsaugen. Ich denke eigentlich nicht, dass das bei einer Arbeitshose ein Problem ist aber wenn die Hose schon jemand hat würde ich mich über Erfahrungsberichte trotzdem freuen bevor ich bestelle.


----------



## flowbike (23. Oktober 2010)

Also ich fahre mittlerweile auch diese Funktionshose von E.S und habe mir die unten auch mit Druckknöpfen "getuned" Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Das einzige was mich etwas stört, ist die doch sehr "griffige" Oberfläche des Stoffes außen. Bei mir "quietscht" das etwas im Sitzbereich. Wie gut der Stoff die Reibung im Sitzbereich aushält, wird sich noch rausstellen.

Warm ist die Hose allemal, momentan eher noch zu warm (außer morgens zu Arbeit, das ist sie spitze  )
Bin bis jetzt nur mit ner kurzen bibshort drunter gefahren. Wenn man dann schwitzt, fühlt sich der Innenstoff etwas unangenehm an, ein leicht klebriges Gefühl stellt sich ein. Also für den Winter ist die Hose bestimmt super, dann evtl. mit ner langen Hose drunter, wenn es richtig kalt wird. Für den Herbst ist die Hose eher zu warm. 
Als mir letztens bei einer Auffahrt zu warm wurde, habe ich die Hose halt unten umgekrempelt. Sieht zwar nicht so schön aus, aber geht auch.

Bestätigen kann ich die Aussage hier, daß ab dem Knie abwärts keine Funktionsmembran vernäht wird. Hier unten schwitz man am stärksten in der Hose.

Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden damit. Wenn die Hose jetzt auch ne Weile hält, ist sie für den Preis eine Kaufempfehlung 

Ergänzung:
Falls ihr euch an dieser Hose auch für die Beinweitenverstellung Druckknöpfe anbringen wollt, empfehle ich euch die "Prym 15mm Sport und Camping", die haben einen recht strammen Sitz und öffnen sich deshalb auch im Tretbereich nicht von selber.
hier z.b bei ebay

Ergänzung 2:
Falls sich jemand an dem recht aufdringlichen roten Logo von E.S. stört: Das läßt sich bei allen Kleidungsstücken von E.S. ganz leicht entfernen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir auch die Funktions- und die normale Version bestellt da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe das Membranen in Verbindung mit körperlicher Anstrengung immer nachteilig sind.

Wenns kübelt fahr ich eh nicht...


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie erwartet ist die Funktionshose nicht so robust wie die normale Version und ist sicher auch wärmer bzw. weniger atmungsaktiv.

Die Prestige ohne Membran ist also vor allem für die Bergab-Fraktion interessant. Wirkt sehr robust und ist toll verarbeitet. Für den Preis gibt's vermutlich keine wirklichen Alternativen. 

Testfahrt steht aber noch aus da ich leider zu klein bestellt habe.


----------



## brmpfl (25. Oktober 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie erwartet ist die Funktionshose nicht so robust wie die normale Version und ist sicher auch wärmer bzw. weniger atmungsaktiv.
> 
> Die Prestige ohne Membran ist also vor allem für die Bergab-Fraktion interessant. Wirkt sehr robust und ist toll verarbeitet. Für den Preis gibt's vermutlich keine wirklichen Alternativen.
> 
> Testfahrt steht aber noch aus da ich leider zu klein bestellt habe.



Du verwirrst mich jetzt.
Steht doch da bei der Funktionshose:


> Exzellenter Klimakomfort: durch atmungsaktives Funktionsgewebe!


----------



## papa deluxe (25. Oktober 2010)

Die Prestige Funktionshose ist bis auf die Beine ab Wade abwärts atmungsaktiv wie sau 

Sagt ein bekennender Vieltranspirierer !!!

der papa


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab die Hosen wie gesagt noch nicht draussen getestet aber die Membranhose ist halt innen gefüttert und ich vermute mal dass das eher grobe Obermaterial Luftdurchlässiger als das feinere Material plus Membran ist.

Das heißt nicht das sie nich atmungsaktiv ist. Ausschlaggebend war eher dass das Material der Hose ohne Membran wesentlich robuster wirkt.


----------



## tmac111 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann die Klippspringer von Platzangst nach nun über einem Jahr uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.

Die abzippbaren Beine, die Belüftungs-RVs, die Tasche (alle super auch mit Handschuhen zu öffnen) ist alles top. Und egal wie dreckig die Hose bis jetzt war, nach einem Waschgang in der Maschine sieht die Hose wie neu aus. Abnutzungsspuren derzeit noch nicht erkennbar.


----------



## Orycteropus (26. Oktober 2010)

Wem die E.S. Hosen vielleicht etwas zu sehr nach "Bob der Baumeister" aussehen, dem kann ich die Myrdal Pants von Meru für gute 70  empfehlen:







Sehr dezente Optik, vorgeformtem Knie und es gibt sie auch in weiten oder langen Größen (bei Globetrotter sind allerdings manche gerade ausverkauft). Das Futter fühlt sich auf der Haut sehr angenehm an und heute morgen bei -3° C war sie optimal (Fahrzeit 1:10 h). Ohne Lange Unterhose kann man sie gut für den Bereich +10° C bis -10° C einzetzen. Protektoren sollten wohl drunter passen, kann ich aber nicht garantieren, da ich sowas nicht hab.

Sie besteht aus Mischgewebe (ohne Membran) und ist für meine Zwecke ausreichen wasserabweisend, bzw. kann jederzeit nachimpregniert werden.


----------



## Tobilas (28. Oktober 2010)

Moin!
Hatte mir letzte Woche auch mal die E.S. Prestige Bundhose bestellt, und heute nen Anruf von E.S. bekommen: "Vor Mitte Dezember nicht lieferbar!"
Hat jemand ähnliches gehört?
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Oktober 2010)

Da muss sich was geändert haben. Ich hab die Woche drei Hosen gekriegt.


----------



## Kettenglied (31. Oktober 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Da muss sich was geändert haben. Ich hab die Woche drei Hosen gekriegt.




Das ist der Grund warum die Teile ausverkauft sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (31. Oktober 2010)

die hose gibts doch in mehreren farben in 2374923 größen
evtl. andre farbe anfragen / nehmen ?


----------



## Eike. (3. November 2010)

Ich war vor kurzem im Engelberg Straus Shop in Hockenheim und hab mir die ES Active geholt. Die hat zwar das Baumwoll-Mischgewebe und ist damit nicht wasserdicht aber für das was ich im Winter fahre reicht mir das. Dafür muss ich mir keine Gedanken um Atmungsaktvität machen und die Prestige Funktionshose schien mir auch sehr "raschelig".
Der Komfortbund ist wirklich eine geniale Sache weil so beim Radfahren nichts am Bauch kneift, daran sollten sich die Radklamottenhersteller echt ein Beispiel nehmen. Bei der Weite kann man im Zweifel ruhig eher die kleinere Größe nehmen. Platz für Protektoren ist durch die vorgeformten Knie reichlich vorhanden.
Das Problem mit der fehlenden Weitenregulierung an den Beinabschlüssen hab ich mit etwas Gurt- und Klettband gelöst.


----------



## Tall1969 (9. November 2010)

Hab die sagenumwogene E.S. Prestige letzte Woche in 110 schwarz bekommen. Feine Sache, zumal 110 ja eher eine seltene Grösse ist und dieser flexible Bund laesst Platz für a Bier 

Bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem Kauf, Dank an den Tippgeber


----------



## jaloppy (12. November 2010)

Um das Thema auch mal wieder auf andere Hersteller zu lenken:

Kann jemand was zu der VauDe Parkride Softshell Pants berichten?
Klick: http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/03087/SubProducts/030876355600

Desweiten gibt's ja auch Hosen von Wolfskin, North Face oder McKinley... kann jemand dazu was sagen? Gibt es Bike taugliche Modelle?


----------



## napstarr (12. November 2010)

Die Parkride würde mich auch interessieren!
V.a. wie wasserabweisend sie ist.


----------



## _mike_ (12. November 2010)

So, ich bin endlich fündig geworden nach einer All-fits-one Hose: 

http://www.bergzeit.de/lundhags-traverse-pants-brg.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Lundhags bzw. in blau http://www.bergzeit.de/lundhags-traverse-pants.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Lundhags

Sehr angenehm zu tragen durch die Stretcheinsätze, ist winddicht und gut imprägniert ist sie in der Übergangszeit ideal. Lüftung an den Oberschenkeln und schöne Taschen obenauf, die beim Kurbeln net stören. Beinweitenverstellung machen das Angebot komplett 
Edit: noch was zum Material: Schoeller® Dynamic Extreme - Kräftiges Stretchmaterial mit sehr hoher Abrieb- und Reißfestigkeit. Das Material ist fluorkarbonfrei imprägniert. Der Rest ist Winddicht und wasserabweisend, trocknet schnell. Dicht gewebtes, gezwirntes Garn in Kette und Schuss gewährleistet Verschleißfestigkeit. DWR, imprägniert mit Nikwax Cottonproof, fluorkarbonfrei behandelte Oberfläche. 

Ist nicht gefüttert und daher bei normalen Temperaturen mit Rad-Unterhose ideal, wenns kälter wird lange BIB drunter.

Bin das letzte Jahr auch sehr zufrieden mit den Endura Sachen gewesen: http://www.endurasport.de oder bei CRC; http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19051 Ist mein Preis/Leistungstip 

Für nässere Tage hol ich mir nächstes Jahr die neue Platzangst RAM: http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p966_zip-off-bike-pants--quot-RAM-quot-.html


----------



## dubbel (12. November 2010)

ich hab noch ne wenig benutzte Fusion SO WINDSTOPPER® Hose von Gore in camouflage, Größe L abzugeben. 
günstig. 






bei interesse PM


----------



## tourenschnecke (12. November 2010)

jaloppy schrieb:


> Um das Thema auch mal wieder auf andere Hersteller zu lenken:
> 
> Kann jemand was zu der VauDe Parkride Softshell Pants berichten?
> Klick: http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/03087/SubProducts/030876355600
> ...


Bin letztens mit einer Wander-Softshell gefahren. Bei ordentlich Dreck war nach nur einer Tour von 4 Stunden schon Verschleiß am A... zu sehen. Bei Hosen ohne Verstärkung im Gesäßbereich sind die Hosen ruckzuck hin. Die Vaude hat ja in einigen Bereichen Verstärkungen(Innenbein und Saum). Müßte man in Realität sehen. Die Wanderhosen taugen nur bei trocknen Wetter.


----------



## _mike_ (12. November 2010)

tourenschnecke schrieb:


> Bin letztens mit einer Wander-Softshell gefahren. Bei ordentlich Dreck war nach nur einer Tour von 4 Stunden schon Verschleiß am A... zu sehen. Bei Hosen ohne Verstärkung im Gesäßbereich sind die Hosen ruckzuck hin. Die Vaude hat ja in einigen Bereichen Verstärkungen(Innenbein und Saum). Müßte man in Realität sehen. Die Wanderhosen taugen nur bei trocknen Wetter.



Dem kann ich ao pauschal nicht zustimmen. Kommt auf das Material und die Verarbeitung im Einzelnen an. Aber ich würde zumindest immer zu einem Modell raten was was aushält und nicht zu teuer ist, weil wenns dich legt ist schnell mal was kaputt. So gesehen sind z.B. die Platzangst Sachen super, aber halt leider nicht so atmungsaktiv wie ne Softshell....aber es ist wie immer in Kompromiss und es geht ja hier auch primär "lässig" und Herbst, Winter, Schlamm hat man halt nicht immer, nicht wahr?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (14. November 2010)

Hab, als es beim Aldi die Softshell Wandersachen gab, mir eine Wanderhose für 15,- Euro geholt. Kann sagen, das ich damit sehr zufrieden bin für den Preis.
Wenn mir die kaputt geht, tut mir das nicht weh.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Nforcer (18. November 2010)

Hallo,

habe nun heute auch die Engelbert und Strauss Funktionsbundhose e.s. Prestige in Größe 102 bekommen.
Sie sitzt wunderbar, die Länge passt mir sehr gut (ich bin 196m lang), was bei vielen anderen Hosen ein Problem war.
Vom Material lässt sie sich wunderbar angenehm tragen. Bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Ausfahrten


----------



## wohlleben (18. November 2010)

... und hier meine Empfehlung für diese hier:


http://macegear.com/apparel/bottoms/nos-convertible-pant/

in D via norco-bikes.de für 80


Die Hose trage ich Sommer wie winters  dann mit dem entsprechenden drunter. Robust und wasserabweisend, im Sommer kann die Atmung der Oberschenkel durch Belüftungsreißverschlüsse verstärkt werden (dann kommt das rot-bedruckte weiße Netzfutter zum Vorschein). Sie hält meine stets triefenden Schlammpackungen sehr gut aus. Bei Regengüssen braucht's jedoch eine Überhose.

Bei meinen 187cm auf schlanker Statur ist sie in LARGE oben rum zwar zu weit, läßt sich aber per Klettriegel gut verstellen. Dafür stimmt die Beinlänge.

Wenn es sie irgendwann mal wieder in einer anderen Farbe als Schwarz gäbe, würde ich sie wieder kaufen ,-)


----------



## FrankNL (18. November 2010)

jaloppy schrieb:


> Um das Thema auch mal wieder auf andere Hersteller zu lenken:
> 
> Kann jemand was zu der VauDe Parkride Softshell Pants berichten?
> Klick: http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/03087/SubProducts/030876355600
> ...


----------



## Trail-Seeker (19. November 2010)

Ich fahr seit 4 Wochen mit den Race Face Ambush Pants durch die Wälder, weder Wind noch Regen haben mir bisher was anhaben können.

Die Hose ist sehr leicht und vom Material her schön beweglich, kann per Zipper in einen Short verwandelt werden. Zwei vertikale Zipper innen an den Beinen sorgen bei Bedarf für Ventilation, der Beinabschluß und Bund können mit Klettverschlüssen verstellt werden, würde sie mir sofort wieder kaufen.


Gruß


M.


----------



## strippenzieher (23. November 2010)

hab grad die Vaude Trenton Pants bekommen leichte Softshell Hosen elastisch und angenemes tragegefühl, kann jemand was zu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (23. November 2010)

80% wind proof wären mir bei aktuellen wetterverhältnissen zu wenig.
habe die air jacket (auch 80%) und egal was man drunterzieht (thermotrikot, 2 x fleece usw.), es kommt einfach kalter wind durch,...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. November 2010)

Jacke und damit Oberkörper ist aber anders als Beine
Die werden aufgrund der aktiven Muskeln richtig aufgeheizt

bei der Vaude solltest du probieren ob sie auf dem Bike in entsprechender Haltung richtig sitzt. Normal geschnittene Hosen für zum wandern etc. sind dann oft an den Nieren oder in der Beinlänge zu kurz. Auch im Oberschenkel und Kniebereich ausprobieren ob sich damit vernünftig pedalieren lässt
Als Winterhose sollte sie IMHO auch groß genug sein damit noch eine weitere Schicht langer Unterwäsche darunter passt und dann muss o.g. auch alles noch passen.


----------



## Tall1969 (27. November 2010)

Soderle, die ES WInterhose Motion ist angekommen und sofort auf die Strecke geschickt worden.

Wie geil ist denn die? Hält deutlich wärmer bei 0 Grad als meine "Thermo"-Radhosen von Onkel Erwin, ich schwitzte darin bergauf minimal (5,5 km Uphill) und Bergab bei Spitzen bis 60 km/h heute wohlig warm. 

Und für die langen.... Gibts bis Größe 106!


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. November 2010)

Hast du die Membranhose oder die ohne?


----------



## Bikeschreck (27. November 2010)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> hab grad die Vaude Trenton Pants bekommen leichte Softshell Hosen elastisch und angenemes tragegefühl, kann jemand was zu sagen



Diese Hose scheint mir ungeeignet zum Biken,aber probier es aus.Ich würde von Vaude eher zur *Men`s Parkride Softshell Pants* (http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-de.sf/seck5LiYSjpudo/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Vaude/Products/03087/SubProducts/030870105600) tendieren,da diese folgende Merkmale hat:
*Knievorformung - abriebfeste Besätze am Innenbein und am Saum - Stretcheinsätze - Weitenregulierung am Saum - Bund weitenregulierbar mit Klett - Ventilationen am Oberschenkel mit RV - reflektierende Elemente*. Und nicht zu vergessen:






Gut,der Preis ist auch nicht ohne.

Bei uns hier in der Gegend wird viel von Vaude getragen,da ein Werksverkauf in der Nähe ist. Was die da kostet,weiß ich aber nicht.

Gruß Holger


----------



## flowbike (28. November 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hast du die Membranhose oder die ohne?


Die Winterhose motion hat keine Membran.


----------



## atha58 (1. Dezember 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir eine neue dh/fr hose zuelegen 
am besten mit abnehmbaren beinen 
ich find die o´neal apocalyspe interessant 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ONEAL-APOCALYPSE...43821?pt=Herrenbekleidung&hash=item1e5ff3faad
aber ich hab keinen testbericht oder erfahrungen zur hose gelesen/gefunden
hat die hier jemand und kann mir sagen ob die gut ist für den preis ist oder ob es noch andere alternativen gibt


----------



## napstarr (2. Dezember 2010)

@ atha58:
Ich habe eine ungetragene Maloja Bones FR-Hose günstig abzugeben.
Ist mir etwas zu klein.
Grösse ist L.
Bei Interesse einfach ne PN schicken.


----------



## ManuelP (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin in nem anderen Forum auf die E.S. (engelbert strauss) Hosen gestossen und hab mich dann durch die ganzen 17 Seiten hier durchgelesen. Ich fass das mal kurz zusammen.

1. Bundhose motion Winter:
Sehr warm, wasserabweisend, robuste Oberfläche, gute Atmungsaktivität

2. Funktionshose e.s. Prestige:
Warm, wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv, Oberfläche ähnlich einer Regenhose (Geräusch), nicht so robust wie Winter

3. Bundhose e.s. Prestige:
nicht warm, nicht wasserabweisend, sehr atmungsaktiv, sehr robust

Allen gemein ist der etwas zu weite Hosenbund.

Stimmt das so mit euren Beobachtungen über ein?
Ich überlege mir eine der o.g. Hose für den Winter und evtl. die Piratenhose e.s. Prestige (3/4) für Frühjahr/evtl Sommer/Herbst zu holen.

Wenn ich mit irgendwas falsch liege, schreibt es. Dann korrigiere ich die Auflistung oben, dann braucht man nicht alle 17 Seiten lesen. 


Manuel

...   geändert


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Dezember 2010)

die Winter Bundhose würde ich fast als wasser"abweisend" bezeichnen
zumindest dauert es eine ganze Weile bis man innen Feuchtigkeit bemerkt
eine 3/4 Stunde Schneeregen und Matschbeschuss hat sie jedenfalls schon gut mitgemacht ohne das es innen kalt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. Dezember 2010)

Die normalen Hosen sind nicht warm weil sie als normale Arbeitshose ausgelegt sind. Auch wasserabweisend ist der Stoff nicht wirklich, eventuell könnte man da mit einer Imprägnierung nachhelfen.
Der Bund ist nicht zu weit sondern nur recht weit dehnbar und kompensiert auch eine zu kleine Größe. Ich brauch allerdings einen Gürtel damit die Hose beim fahren nicht rutscht weil der Bund eben recht locker aber damit auch sehr bequem ist.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Dezember 2010)

ich habe wegen dem sehr angenehmen wie auch sehr elastischen Bund sogar den guten alten Hosenträger ausgegraben  
Die Dinger haben auch den Vorteil das sich die Hose in der Höhe wieder selbst "nivelliert" sobald man mal im stehen fährt 
Mit einem Gürtel in der Winter Motion habe ich es auch versucht, nur zieht man sich mit der Zeit aufgrund den Bewegungen auf dem Sattel die Hose auf halb acht und das ständige wieder hochziehen nervte mich


----------



## Tall1969 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hab "nur" die Winterhose und die Prestige.

Der Bund ist nicht unueblich weit, sondern ein "Flexbelt", d.h. quasi die vorderen 25% hängen an einem Gummiband, sehr bequem. Die Hosen fallen imho normal aus im Bund, sind angenehm lang....


----------



## DaMatta (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte mir auch eine E.S Hose bestellen. Ich brauch eine Hose die ich im Herbst/Frühjahr wenn es mathscig ist anziehen kann, aber auch im Winter bei eisigen Temperaturen. Die Motion Winter schein ja für Herbst/Frühling zu warm zu sein. Taugt die Bundhose E.S Prestige auch für den Winter bei -10 bis -15 °C ? Ich ziehe sowieso noch eine kurze lycra Polsterhose drunter. Falls nicht muss ich warscheinlich doch die teurere Funktionshose kaufen.


----------



## flowbike (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke es wird schwierig, eine Hose zu finden, die diese Temperaturbereiche kpl. abdeckt. Die Funktionshose halte ich für Frühjahr und Herbst als zu warm. Da wirst Du, wenn Du nur eine Hose kaufen willst, eher zur "normalen" Prestigehose greifen und bei kälteren Temps noch was drunter ziehen müßen.


----------



## DaMatta (8. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es noch weitere Meinungen zu meinem Problem?


----------



## Eike. (8. Dezember 2010)

Nimm eine wasserfeste aber recht dünne Hose als Schutz und wenns kalt wird zieh eine lange Unterhose oder Winterradhose drunter. Keine Hose wird einen Temperaturbereich von ~20°C abdecken können.


----------



## Tall1969 (9. Dezember 2010)

Also fix ist:


Die Prestige ist eher was für + Grade
Die Winterhose fahr ich auch bei Minusgraden und Abfahrten um die 50 km/h, mit langer Funktionsunterhose drunter
Wasserdicht ist keine von beiden - bei der Prestige wird der Hintern sehr schnell naß


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Dezember 2010)

DaMatta schrieb:


> Ich brauch eine Hose die ich im Herbst/Frühjahr wenn es mathscig ist anziehen kann, aber auch im Winter bei eisigen Temperaturen.



wie schon erwähnt wurde gibt es das nicht 
die Hose, die bei windigen -10° noch warm genug ist, wird bei lauen +10° zur Sauna, insbesondere bei Anstrengung
und wenn das Ganze dann noch wasserdicht sein soll kommt das Problem mit zu viel Schweiß noch dazu, sprich man ist trotzdem nass nur eben im eigenen Saft

Einzige Lösung -> Zwiebelprinzip !
z.B. eine ausreichend warme lange Hose für bis ca +5° (ich nehme da eine lange Lycra Bikehose, wahlweise auch eine mit Windstopper)
darüber eine Windstopper Hose (gut sind welche mit abzippbaren Beinen, das erweitert den Einsatzbereich ungemein z.B. auch im Sommer über der kurzen Bib)
und wenn es kälter wird eine dicker gefütterte Hose drüber. Hier kommt dann bei mir die ES Hose ins Spiel (je nachdem wie verfroren man ist, gleich die Winter Motion )
und/oder nach Bedarf eben noch eine Regenhose drüber (spar ich mir da ich eh schon schwitze wie eine S..)



DaMatta schrieb:


> Falls nicht muss ich warscheinlich doch die teurere Funktionshose kaufen.



auch mit einer Funktionshose kannst du den Temp Bereich nicht abdecken
vielleicht einen etwas größeren als bei den beiden anderen, aber eher so dazwischen und eher keine lauen Herbst/Frühlingstemp. von 10-12°

Die ES Winter Motion kann ich zum sportlichen biken wirklich nur für Temperaturen unter 0° eher unter -5° empfehlen. 

bedenken sollte man bei den ES Hosen das sie als Arbeitshosen, im Gegensatz zu Bike & Trekking Hosen, über keine zusätzlichen  Lüftungsschlitze verfügen. Wenn man zu warm angezogen ist gibt es dann keine Möglichkeit einen Hitzestau rauszulassen

Letztendlich *muss* man es aber selbst ausprobieren da jeder sein eigenes Temperaturempfinden hat. Meinen Kumpel bekomme ich bei unter 5° nicht mehr aufs Bike, ich selbst fahre mit der Winter Motion und langer (U-)Hose drunter auch mal bei -15°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blood3d (10. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand ne günstige Bezugsquelle für die E.S. motion Winter, oder eine hochwertige Alternative bis 50?


----------



## MEGATEC (10. Dezember 2010)

blood3d schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne günstige Bezugsquelle für die E.S. motion Winter, oder eine hochwertige Alternative bis 50?



E.S. gibt es nur bei E.S. : *sonst nirgends !!*


----------



## Eike. (10. Dezember 2010)

Doch die bekommt man auch bei anderen Läden für Arbeitskleidung, zum Beispiel hier.


----------



## MEGATEC (10. Dezember 2010)

Die Frage war aber :



blood3d schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne *gÃ¼nstige* Bezugsquelle fÃ¼r die *E.S. motion Winter*, oder eine hochwertige Alternative bis 50â¬?



Motion Winter gibt es nur bei E.S. - in dem Shop von Dir sind zwar Produkte zu sehen die E.S. auch hat, aber weder die motion Winter ist da zu finden, von gÃ¼nstiger ganz zu schweigen 

Zudem sind die Teile der MOTION Kollektion EU-Geschmacksmuster geschÃ¼tzt wie man im Katalog lesen kann, daraum glaube ich nicht das irgend ein anderer die auch anbieten oder gar gÃ¼nstiger verkaufen kann !


----------



## Eike. (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich meinte den Shop auch nicht als Beispiel für die Winterhose sondern nur deine allgemeine Aussage, dass es ES Sachen nur bei ES gibt. Da ich hosentechnisch versorgt bin hatte ich keine Motivation weiter zu suchen.


----------



## canozake (13. Dezember 2010)

Also ich fahre die Funktionshose prestige schon zum zweitenmal, leider. Leider deswegen, da sie mir am Hinterteil aufgescheuert ist  
Da muß ich mal schauen ob man einen abriebsfesten Stoff aufbügeln oder annähen kann. 
Ansonsten bin ich sehr überzeugt von der Hose (Preis,Leistung). Bin sie letztes Jahr immer bei schlechtem Wetter gefahren auch bei den jetzigen Temperaturen & Schnee find ich sie sehr gut. Ziehe dazu aber auch eine Motorrad-Funktionsunterwäsche an, damit ich nicht innen kleben bleibe, wegen Schweiß oder auch die Kälte nicht direkt auf der Haut ist. Bin auch schon desöfteren gestürzt und auch da macht sich dieser Abriebsfeste Stoff an den Knien bezahlt 

Die Winter Motion hab ich mir nun zeitgleich mit der prestige bestellt, da hat aber E.S. einen kleinen Engpass. Also meine kommt gegen Ende Dezember Anfang Januar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfelix (13. Dezember 2010)

canozake schrieb:


> Also ich fahre die Funktionshose prestige schon zum zweitenmal, leider. Leider deswegen, da sie mir am Hinterteil aufgescheuert ist
> Da muß ich mal schauen ob man einen abriebsfesten Stoff aufbügeln oder annähen kann.
> Ansonsten bin ich sehr überzeugt von der Hose (Preis,Leistung). Bin sie letztes Jahr immer bei schlechtem Wetter gefahren auch bei den jetzigen Temperaturen & Schnee find ich sie sehr gut. Ziehe dazu aber auch eine Motorrad-Funktionsunterwäsche an, damit ich nicht innen kleben bleibe, wegen Schweiß oder auch die Kälte nicht direkt auf der Haut ist. Bin auch schon desöfteren gestürzt und auch da macht sich dieser Abriebsfeste Stoff an den Knien bezahlt
> 
> Die Winter Motion hab ich mir nun zeitgleich mit der prestige bestellt, da hat aber E.S. einen kleinen Engpass. Also meine kommt gegen Ende Dezember Anfang Januar.



Die Winter Motion hab ich mir nun zeitgleich mit der prestige bestellt,  da hat aber E.S. einen kleinen Engpass. Also meine kommt gegen Ende  Dezember Anfang Januar.


----------



## canozake (13. Dezember 2010)

Wie... Du etwa auch?


----------



## MEGATEC (14. Dezember 2010)

canozake schrieb:


> Also ich fahre die Funktionshose prestige schon zum zweitenmal, leider. Leider deswegen, da sie mir am Hinterteil aufgescheuert ist
> Da muß ich mal schauen ob man einen abriebsfesten Stoff aufbügeln oder annähen kann.



Kleiner Tip: wend Dich mal wegen Garantie mit der Hose an E.S. !!
Bei meinen Arbeitshosen die ich zum Krampfen trage, ist an der Seite ne Naht aufgegangen nach 3 Monaten - ES angerufen, Fall geschildert, Hose eingschickt und eine Woche später hatte ich eine neue !
Bei der Neuen war die Naht dann doppelt vernäht und seither keine Probleme mehr.
ES scheint da sehr schnell aus Fehlern zu lernen


----------



## canozake (15. Dezember 2010)

Na da sieh einer an... Auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen. Hmmm... kann man ja mal probieren. Merci


----------



## eddie_the_eagle (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Toller Thread, aber trotzdem bleibt für mich die Frage: Welche Hosen könntet ihr mir am ehesten für Touren empfehlen? Die Platzangst scheint doch eher für DH geeignet zu sein und weniger für Frühjahr/Herbsttouren ab +5 Grad aufwärts mit vielen Höhenmetern.

Also eher die Endura Singletrail oder die Maloja Bones? Ist die Maloja Bones Snow um vieles wärmer als die Bones Freeride aus dem Sommerkatalog?

Danke!


----------



## M.C (2. Januar 2011)

eddie_the_eagle schrieb:


> Ist die Maloja Bones Snow um vieles wärmer als die Bones Freeride aus dem Sommerkatalog?




Ist die gleiche Hose!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7877135&postcount=275

Clemens


----------



## _mike_ (2. Januar 2011)

eddie_the_eagle schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Also eher die Endura Singletrail oder die Maloja Bones? Ist die Maloja Bones Snow um vieles wärmer als die Bones Freeride aus dem Sommerkatalog?
> 
> Danke!



Bin heut bei 0° C, trockenem und wenig windigen Wetter 1,5 Stunden mit meiner Endura unterwegs gewesen, ebenso gestern. Drunter hatte ich nur ne Polartec Fleecehose plus normale Boxer an. 
Dank dem lockeren Schnitt, den verstellbaren Hüftriemen und weil die Hose hinten so schön hoch geschnitten ist hab ich mich sehr wohl gefühlt! Beim Kurbeln bergauf (ca. 350hm steil bergauf mit Schiebepassagen) hab ich die O-Schenkel RS für die Lüftung aufgemacht, damit wurds mir nicht zu warm.
Wenns wärmer wird wird die warme Unterhose gegen eine knielange Version bzw 3/4 Bib getauscht, und im Frühling fahr ich dann nur noch mit Bike-Unterhose drunter.

Für vergleichbares Geld gibts wohl nur was bei Engelbert Strauss, aber styletechnisch ist das ein No-Go für mich und ausserdem fehlen bei ALLEN Varainten die Belüftungsöffnungen - etwas was ich nicht missen mag. 

Wenns nass ist fahr ich mit meiner alten Gore-XCR, funzt auch prima.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Januar 2011)

die Endura Sachen sehen interessant aus 
und das mit den Lüftungen ist ein Argument
aber vom Style sind die E.S. trotzdem nicht so schlecht wie sie vielleicht in den Katalogen rüberkommen


----------



## Murph (5. Januar 2011)

Die Endura hat den "kleinen" Nachteil das sie gerade an den Oberschenkeln bzw. am Hintern nicht sonderlich wassabweisend ist.
Nicht falsch verstehen,ich meine nur wenn´s nass wird,was in dieser Jahreszeit ja nicht auszuschliesen ist,kann´s bei einer längeren Tour unangenehm werden.

Ansonsten,wie schon erwähnt,mit langer Unterhose drunter sehr angenehm zu fahren bis ca. 0°C........für mich jedenfalls 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## _mike_ (5. Januar 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> Die Endura hat den "kleinen" Nachteil das sie gerade an den Oberschenkeln bzw. am Hintern nicht sonderlich wassabweisend ist.
> Nicht falsch verstehen,ich meine nur wenn´s nass wird,was in dieser Jahreszeit ja nicht auszuschliesen ist,kann´s bei einer längeren Tour unangenehm werden.
> 
> Ansonsten,wie schon erwähnt,mit langer Unterhose drunter sehr angenehm zu fahren bis ca. 0°C........für mich jedenfalls
> ...



Absolut korrekt Thomas! 
Ich hab sie mit Waschimprägnierer behandelt und jetzt ist sie "okay", kann/will aber nicht mit einer Softshell / Goretex Windstopper etc. mithalten.
Werd mir auch noch ne Platzangst RAM oder Oryx leisten, aber dieses Jahr bin ich so ganz gut über die Runden gekommen weil ich ja nur selten bei Schmuddelwetter fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Januar 2011)

Ich mag eh keine wirklich wasserdichten Sachen
Meistens bin ich damit vom eigenen Schweiß genauso nass wie im Regen ohne Regenklamotten, das aber auch ohne Wasser von oben
Da ist es mir wichtiger wenn die Sachen schnell wieder trocknen und nicht zum nassen & kalten Sack werden und ein Windschutz an entsprechenden Stellen dafür sorgt dass man warm bleibt


----------



## Oregonian (6. Januar 2011)

Die Pearl Izumi Alpine Pant
http://www.pearlizumi.com/publish/c...cts/men/ride/apparel/0.-productCode-4141.html
kann ich wärmstens empfehlen! Sehr angenehme Passform und durchdacht. Sie hat zwar kein Sitzpolster dafür ist sie aber auch für andere Wintersportaktivitäten zu gebrauchen.


----------



## _mike_ (6. Januar 2011)

Nur mal so zur Sicherheit: Im Titel heißts ja "lässig", und bei uns "dahoam" bedeutet das "cool", "entspannt", "locker drauf" und hat eher weniger was mit der Passform zu tun. 

IMHO sind ja nicht wirklich viele der Hosen die hier vorgestellt worden sind cool bzw. lässig, aber dafür sitzen die meisten bestimmt "entspannt" 

Würd mich freuen noch ein paar "coole" Hosen-Tips zu bekommen bzw. um eure Hilfe zu bitten mal eine Liste aufzustellen. 
Dabei sollten die Vorschläge aber allesamt noch möglichst Tourentauglich sein, also am Besten mit Belüftung und keine reinen MX Hosen in denen man bei einer Stunde fahrt umkommt.

Ich fang mal an:

- Platzangst Oryx bzw. die neue RAM
- Race Face Ambush Pants
- Gore Fusion in Camo Optik
- Endura Singletrack

Merci
_mike_


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Januar 2011)

lässig ist hier wie immer Definitionssache 
für jemanden wie mich, der 20 Jahre in engen Lycrastramplern rumgefahren ist, ist alles was nicht eng anliegt lässig  
lässig bedeutet nicht unbedingt das es eine Optik zum schreien sein muss


----------



## flowbike (6. Januar 2011)

Je länger ich die E.S Funktionshose habe, desto mehr bin ich davon begeistert. Grade die letzten 2 Tage, war sie, trotz der sehr unterschiedlichen Temperaturen, ne Wucht.


----------



## M.C (6. Januar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> für jemanden wie mich, der 20 Jahre in engen Lycrastramplern rumgefahren ist, ist alles was nicht eng anliegt lässig









M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## eddie_the_eagle (7. Januar 2011)

Danke @ all für Links und Meinungen zu meiner Frage wegen einer tourentauglichen Hose.

Hab gerade im Maloja highlight-book SU2011 eine lange Abzipphose gesehen. Da werde ich wohl noch bis März/April warten und mir die mal anschauen und derweil noch mit den engen Teilen fahren. Dann wäre auch noch ein Vergleich mit der Ram möglich.


----------



## MEGATEC (8. Januar 2011)

Übrigens : für die Materialfetischisten unter Euch, gibt es nun die ES Hosen auch in echter *GORE TEX* Ausführung :


http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...F-F111B8E6CBB6</Artikelid><page>1</page></at>


----------



## flowbike (8. Januar 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Übrigens : für die Materialfetischisten unter Euch, gibt es nun die ES Hosen auch in echter *GORE TEX* Ausführung


Und kostet dann mal eben mehr als das doppelte der "normalen" Funktionshose mit zweifelhaftem Merhnutzen 

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand ne Jacke von E.S auf dem Bike probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Januar 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand ne Jacke von E.S auf dem Bike probiert?



ja ich 

diese hier für sehr sehr kalt !!!!!
bei -5° bis -10° nur mit sehr warmen Langarm Unterhemd oder dünnerem (Langarm) Unterhemd + dünnem Langam Shirt (alles Funktionswäsche) und es ist kuschlig bis schweißtreibend warm. Leider fehlt die Möglichkeit z.B. unter den Armen Lüftungsöffungen auf zu machen
Wirklich nur zu empfehlen für sehr tiefe Temperaturen aber angenehm leicht

als Windwesten habe ich zwei von diesen hier in Gebrauch
sehr gut für die Übergangszeit bis Temps um die 20°
für im Sommer aber zu warm und im Vergleich zu normalen Bike Windwesten ziemlich schwer und braucht viel Platz im Rucksack

und als Langarm Shirts für in der Pause überziehen oder für unter die Jacke habe ich das hier noch


----------



## flowbike (8. Januar 2011)

Du hast dich aber auch kpl. bei E.S eingedeckt, oder? 
An deine Jacke hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht, aber wenn die so warm ist, laß ich's lieber, zumal der Preis schon recht deftig ist, da gibt's auch ne gute Platzangst für. Die Weste wäre evtl. was für's Frühjahr, merk ich mir mal.
Danke Dir.


----------



## geopard (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir ne ES Prestige Funktionsjacke gegönnt. Perfect!!

Es ist meine neue Allroundjacke, strapazierfähig, dicht, pflegeleicht, bequem und günstig. 
Ein absuluter Preis/Leistungssieger.


----------



## kijan (9. Januar 2011)

Hey, heute hab ich meine E.s.prestige Hose getestet. Sehr geil. Absolut empfehlenswert...


----------



## sap (9. Januar 2011)

moin, ich überlege gerade auch, ob ich mir die e.s. prestige bundhose oder funktionshose holen soll. für die nass-kalte zeit eben. mit was für größen arbeitet ihr da denn so? habe mir mal deren größentabelle angesehen und war etwas irritiert...mit bundweite 105cm, arschbreite 115cm, schrittlänge 90cm und körpergröße 190cm bin ich "schlank"? also das käme meinen maßen noch am nächsten, aber wenn ich meiner waage erzähle, ich sei schlank, lacht sie mich aus 
bin definitiv eher der etwas umfangreichere typ..aber irgendwie finde ich gar nix, was da zu meinen maßen passt. die großen größen gibt es bei den modellen ja gar nicht. irgendwie blicke ich deren angaben nicht so...
bewege mich normalerweise im L/XL bereich bzw. bei hosen bundweite 36-40
zu hülf?


----------



## flowbike (9. Januar 2011)

wichtig wäre wohl vor allem mal die Beinlänge. Im Bund gleicht dieser flexbelt sehr viel aus. Im Zweifelsfall halt 2 Größen bestellen und die passende behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canozake (10. Januar 2011)

Nun hab ich endlich meine E.S. Wintermotion erhalten und bin mal die letzten kalten Tage bei ca. -8 -- -15° abends und in der früh in die Arbeit geradelt. Da sie innen gefüttert ist, hab ich die lange Unterwäsche im Schrank hängen lassen. Auf denn 7 km ist es schon angenehm warm. Ich hab nur ganz leicht ein wenig kühle Oberschenkel gehabt, was aber nicht unangenehm war. Kann auch daher kommen das es innen schwitzt und aussen doch sehr kalt war. Bei der Prestige muß man schon was drunter ziehen bei solchen Temperaturen. Aber bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen wird die Wintermotion schon fast wieder zu warm


----------



## tourenschnecke (16. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir die Endura Singletrack gegönnt. Heute die erste Ausfahrt gemacht, bin sehr zufrieden. Bei 10° angenehmes Klima in der Hose. Wegen des derzeitigen Hochwassers mußte ich an einer Stelle durchs Wasser waten. Die Hose war sehr schnell trocken, nahm kein Wasser auf. Die Lüftungen auf den Oberschenkeln funktionieren gut und sorgen für eine angenehme Kühlung. Die Verarbeitung wirkt wertig.


----------



## phatair (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach eine langen "lässigen" Hose und der erste Post hier beschreibt meine Anforderungen eigentlich sehr gut 



> 1. Außenmaterial: Flexibilität. Keine Einschränkung der Beweglichkeit. Eher windabweisend als wasserabweisend (nicht wasserdicht, dafür gibts ne Regenhose), so dass ein Schauer oder Spritzwasser / Schlamm, gut zu überstehen ist.
> 
> 2. Styling: Halt lässig. Keine Radhose im klassischen Sinn. Oben etwas weiter, wie eine Freeridehose und unten schön eng, dass man nicht in der Kette hängt.
> 
> ...


 
Da dies meine 1. "Rad Saison" wird, kenne ich mich mit dem Marken nich so gut aus, wäre super wenn mir da jemand helfen könne (vielleicht auch für kurze "lässige" hosen wie z.b. diese hier)
Danke scho mal.


----------



## MEGATEC (17. Januar 2011)

phatair schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auch auf der Suche nach eine langen "lässigen" Hose und der erste Post hier beschreibt meine Anforderungen eigentlich sehr gut
> 
> ...



Zu den Langen Hosen wurde hier alles schon gesagt - da ist mehr als genug Entscheidungshilfe gegeben worden, würd ich sagen.

Bei der Kurzen Hose empfehle ich die unten zu sehende.
Davon hab ich selber 2 Stk und es sind die besten die ich bislang hatte.
Kann man übrigens auch Ohne Innenhose anziehen, nutze ich auch zum Klettern, Bergsteigen und Wandern 
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radhosen/mainstream-msx-back-country-bike-short-black/10904.html


----------



## phatair (17. Januar 2011)

Die Hose scheint aber realtiv kurz zu sein, oder? Hätte schon gern eine die bis zu den Knien geht. Aber ich werde mal schauen - ist ja eigentlich ein Thread für lange Hosen


----------



## atha58 (17. Januar 2011)

hallo,

ich hab mir die royal racing sp 247 gekauft für 90euro 
das ist zwar eine gute hose aber wen ich sie wasche bleiben noch flecken an den weißen stellen 
hat jemand erfahrung damit und kann mir sagen wie man die flecken nach dem waschen wegkriegt


----------



## MEGATEC (17. Januar 2011)

atha58 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hab mir die royal racing sp 247 gekauft für 90euro
> das ist zwar eine gute hose aber wen ich sie wasche bleiben noch flecken an den weißen stellen
> hat jemand erfahrung damit und kann mir sagen wie man die flecken nach dem waschen wegkriegt



Schon mal spezielles Sportwaschmittel versucht ??
Gibt im MÜLLER Drogeriemarkt für wenig Geld !


----------



## atha58 (17. Januar 2011)

super  
danke!


----------



## Bikeschreck (17. Januar 2011)

phatair schrieb:


> Die Hose scheint aber realtiv kurz zu sein, oder? Hätte schon gern eine die bis zu den Knien geht. Aber ich werde mal schauen - ist ja eigentlich ein Thread für lange Hosen


Ich kann die hier empfehlen,habe sie schon eine Saison gefahren.Die Innenhose mit Polster ist saubequem,und kann auch als einfache Radhose genutzt werden.Sie sieht irgendwie cool aus,hat viele Taschen und auch Lüftungsöffnungen.Ich fahre im Sommer nur noch mit der durch die Trails,da bei den einfachen,hautengen Radhosen meine krummen Beine zu sehen sind.


----------



## fieselschweif (18. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mich vor einiger Zeit letztlich auch für die Endura Singletrack entschieden, weil sie mir in Größe M - im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Radhosen - sowohl in der Weite als auch in der Länge optimal passt. Unter 5°C wird es zwar recht frisch, aber dafür kann man ja was drunterziehen. Praktischerweise passt auch die Innenhose einer alten Radshorts von Gonso, so dass ich diese bei Bedarf einklipsen kann. Ansonsten hat sich die Singletrack bei den bisherigen Einsätzen optimal bewährt. 

Bei der Anprobe ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die beiden in Gr. M vorhandenen Hosen recht deutlich in der Bundweite unterschieden haben. Die "kleine" Singletrack in Gr. M hatte im nicht gedehnten Zustand eine Bundweite von 80 cm (mit Bandmaß gemessene 40 cm x 2), wohingegen die "große" und von mir am Ende auch gekaufte Singletrack in Gr. M eine Bundweite von 84 cm (42 cm x 2) hat. Ob das die übliche Toleranz ist, ob Endura die Maße im Laufe der Produktion geändert hat, oder ob es schlicht ein Produktionsfehler war kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Falls jemand die Singletrack in Gr. M hat und Lust hat zu messen, so kann er die Bundweite gerne mal hier posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Playmo-Bill (19. Januar 2011)

Mal nochmal zu den E.S. Hosen. Hab die Prestige Funktionshose. Allerdings kann man die wohl nur bei Temperaturen <0°C anziehen. Sonst Schwitzt man übel darin. Ist zumindest bei mir so.
Wie sind denn die normalen Bundhosen? Prestige, Motion usw.? Pfeift da der Wind dann voll durch oder sind die auch noch einigermaßen dicht?
Ich überleg mir für die Übergangszeit noch ne extra Hose zu holen.


----------



## Tall1969 (23. Januar 2011)

Bei der Prestige pfeift nichts durch (Abfahrten um 50 km/h) und auch besonders viel Schwitzen tu ich in der nicht (nur am Knie, dort ist ja so eine extra-strapazierfähiger Stoff wirds irgendwie nass) und i bin scho a Schwitzer  ... 

Nur auf nassem Untergrund... die Hose ist sehr schnell durchfeuchtet.... .... es sei denn du bist so langsam dass nix spritzt


----------



## sap (25. Januar 2011)

ich muss nochmal zur e.s prestige nerven: ich habe eine SL von 90, bin 190 und habe bundweite ca. 104cm, arschbreite ca. 115cm gemessen.
ich gehe aber schon am ehesten von SL und größe aus, oder? wenn ich mich nach bundweite und hintern richte, sind die dinger etwas kürzer...
2 hosen würd ich ggf. ja noch bestellen, aber 3-4 ist mir irgendwann zu teuer, auch zum testen...studentenbörse


----------



## flowbike (25. Januar 2011)

siehe Beitrag #467


----------



## sap (25. Januar 2011)

hatte ich zuvor wohl übersehen, danke


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. Januar 2011)

Ich werf mal die hier in den Raum,seit fast 3 Jahren im Dauereinsatz unfährwüstlich.
GORE BIKE WEAR
Countdown AS WINDSTOPPER® Hose schwarz
119,99

    * WINDSTOPPER® Active Shell
    * Komfortabler Schnitt
    * Netzfutter
    * Gummibund weitenregulierbar mit integrierter Kordel
    * Hochgeschnittener Rückenbereich
    * Reißverschluss-Tasche hinten
    * "Ventilations-Netzeinsätze seitlich, regulierbar mit Reißverschluss"
    * Gesäßverstärkung mit Abriebschutz
    * Knie-Bereich vorgeformt
    * Hosenbeine abzippbar über dem Knie
    * Hosenbeine weitenregulierbar mit Klettverschluss
    * Abriebfestes Material als Kettenschutz innen am Hosensaum
    * Reflex-Print an den Hosenbeinen hinten
    * Reflex-Logo
Gruss


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Januar 2011)

die Gore Countdown ist wirklich klasse, hab ich selbst und bin angesichts der WSV Angebote gerade am überlegen mir eine zweite zu holen
aber.....eine reine bzw. richtige Winterhose ist sie nicht !
ohne was warmes darunter geht damit im Winter nicht viel !

Die Countdown ist eher eine (sehr gute) Überhose für kühle windige Tage
bedingt dass man die Beine abzippen kann auch sehr gut beim Alpencross zum schnell überziehen und einen leichten Regen hält sie auch schon mal aus (ab)


----------



## raccoon78 (26. Januar 2011)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Ich werf mal die hier in den Raum,seit fast 3 Jahren im Dauereinsatz unfährwüstlich.
> GORE BIKE WEAR
> Countdown AS WINDSTOPPER® Hose schwarz
> 119,99




Hallo, 

ich bin gerade am überlegen mir die Countdown für die Übergangszeit zu holen. Was würdest Du denn sagen in welchem Temperaturbereich das Teil taugt?

Aktuell kann ich abdecken +5° - -15° und dann natürlich kurze Short, allerdings für den Bereich dazwischen fehlt mir noch was.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Januar 2011)

ich ziehe meine Countdown von ~-5° bis +20° an
unter ~+10° mit entsprechend langer und warmer Hose darunter
dann über die kurze Bip/Short 
je nachdem werden die Beine an/abgezippt (meine Knie danken es mir wenn sie warm gehalten werden) 
bei langen Alpen Abfahrten kommt die auch im Sommer mal über die verschwitzen Bib/Shorts, wer mal eine Blasenentzündung hatte weiß warum.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. Januar 2011)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade am überlegen mir die Countdown für die Übergangszeit zu holen. Was würdest Du denn sagen in welchem Temperaturbereich das Teil taugt?
> 
> ...


Bei Minus Graden zieh ich meine Radhose ,und Lange -Winterhose drunter,reicht allemal auch bei bis zu 5-8 Grad minus.
Vom vorteil für die Hose wären Hosenträger ,dann sitzt sie perfekt.Von dem Kordelzug halte ich nichts da sie dann anfängt zurutschen.Gruss


----------



## Bikeschreck (6. Februar 2011)

Bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer der Softshell Parkride von Vaude. Da es aber momentan noch nicht so kalt ist,kann ich zur Tauglichkeit bei Minusgraden nichts sagen. Beim heutigen Biken war sie auf jeden Fall saubequem.


----------



## raccoon78 (6. Februar 2011)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer der Softshell Parkride von Vaude. Da es aber momentan noch nicht so kalt ist,kann ich zur Tauglichkeit bei Minusgraden nichts sagen. Beim heutigen Biken war sie auf jeden Fall saubequem.



Kannst Du mir sagen, wo Du sie her hast? Irgendwie scheint sich die Hose überall in Luft aufgelöst zu haben, nirgends mehr zu bekommen, wenn dann nur noch als Restposten in XXS oder XXXXXL....


----------



## Bikeschreck (6. Februar 2011)

Bei uns gibt es in Ravensburg ein Vaude-Store,da hing sie als Restposten(Größe L) rum. Erst wollte ich die 90 Öhren nicht zahlen und habe im Netz gesucht. Da gab es eine für 72 Euro,doch ein paar Tage später war die verkauft. Am Samstag bin ich dann noch mal in den Store gefahren und habe sie zum Glück noch bekommen.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo an die "EngelbertStrauss" Spezies:

hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der Zip off bundhose e. s. active

Ich suche noch eine Zip Off und da hier ja viele ihre positiven Erfahrungen mit E.S. posten...

Danke für Antwort


----------



## Tall1969 (22. Februar 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hallo an die "EngelbertStrauss" Spezies:
> 
> hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der Zip off bundhose e. s. active
> 
> ...



Nöp... habe neben der langen Winter und der Akzent lang noch die Piratenhose (prestige) und eine kurze Hose (akzent). Rein vom Stoff her fällt da die akzent schon ab - wirkt alles irgendwie billiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeschreck (23. Februar 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich suche noch eine Zip Off und da hier ja viele ihre positiven Erfahrungen mit E.S. posten...
> 
> Danke für Antwort


Für die kühlen Tage nicht warm genug,wasserabweisend auch nicht und im Sommer könnte ich sie mir beim Arbeiten im Garten schon vorstellen-aber zum Biken?! Nee Leute,so cool sieht sie auch nicht aus. Da ist meine Endura schon etwas atmungsaktiver und hält sogar etwas Regen ab,hab ich im Dänemark-Urlaub selbst testen dürfen(müssen). Muss aber schon sagen,die Winter Motion wäre für mich noch eine Alternative,da man die auch noch beim Winterdienst tragen könnte.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. März 2011)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade am überlegen mir die Countdown für die Übergangszeit zu holen. Was würdest Du denn sagen in welchem Temperaturbereich das Teil taugt?
> 
> ...



Also ich hab die Countdown jetzt auch schon länger und es ist eher ne winddichte Überhose, d.h. man braucht bei der Kälte jetzt noch was warmes untendrunter. Ich persönlich fahr derzeit zusammen mit ner Thermo-Radhose vom Aldi (erstaunlich gut das Ding) so zwischen 5°C bis etwa -5°C, drunter wirds auf Dauer schon arg frisch. Nen leichten Regenschauer kann die Countdown aber auch ab...  

Die Hose alleine, hmmmm. Kommt ganz aufs allgemeine Kälteempfinden an, das Teil ist halt recht dünn. So ab 10°C dürfte die dann vermutlich ausreichend sein...


----------



## CrunchRyder (13. März 2011)

Hallo in die Runde, 

nach den vielen positiven Kommentaren zu den Hosen von Engelbert Strauss hab ich mich auch mit Hosen eingedeckt. Hier habe ich jetzt eine Bundhose Prestige und die Bundhose Motion. Nächste Woche soll die Funktionshose Prestige kommen. 
Nun folgendes "Problem": ich kann mich nicht entscheiden . Die Funktionshose, soweit ist klar, ist ein Teil für den Winter, zumindest für deutlich tiefere Temperaturen. Die Motion uns die Presitige sind sich aber so ähnlich, das ich mich schwer tue, die Wahl auf eine zu legen. Beide sind mir zuviel, ich möchte keine "Leichen" in den Schrank legen. Um die Hose nicht zu tragen, dafür ist sie zu teuer. Und so sehr alltagstauglich ist die Optik auch nicht, das ich neben dem Bike und Basteln im Keller große Anwendungsgebiete bisher entdeckt habe. Fürs Büro oder die Uni sind sie beide eher nix 

Die Bundhose prestige ist aus sehr dickem Material gefertigt, die Knieverstärkungen aus festem Cordura. Sitzt echt gut, die Kniepartie ist auf dem Bike komplett vom Cordura abgedeckt, also auch sehr windgeschütz. Ob das beim Biken nicht doch zu warm wird?

Die Motion ist etwas "schicker", also von der Optik her weniger martialisch und derb. Der Stoff ist luftiger, die Kniepartie deutlich flexibler.


Vom Schnitt her nehmen sie sich nicht viel. 

Welche behalten. welche zurückschicken? Ich brauche mal Rat 

Danke und schönen Sonntag


----------



## Luporinski (13. März 2011)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> Hier habe ich jetzt eine Bundhose Prestige und die Bundhose Motion. Nächste Woche soll die Funktionshose Prestige kommen.



Also die Funktionshose Prestige definitiv nicht nehmen, die ist jetzt VIEL zu warm!

Ich habe selbst die Bundhose Prestige, bin sehr zufrieden und trage sie auch allgemein im Alltag gern. Allerdings wird sie mir ab Fruehjahr im Kniebereich schon zu warm. Durch den Windschutz fang ich um die Knie herum an zu schwitzen.

Die Bundhose Motion habe ich nicht, allerdings wollte ich mir die vergangenen Herbst/Winter mal kaufen. Hab es aber dann wegen der vorhandenen Prestige bleiben lassen. Eventuell hole ich mir aber naechsten Winter die Funktionshose (fuer die richtig kalten Tage).


----------



## Playmo-Bill (13. März 2011)

Die Funktionshose ist definitiv nur was für die ganz kalten Tage. Ab 5°C abwärts wenn man großzügig ist. Sonst eher ab 0°C abwärts. 
So ab 7 oder 8°C zieh ich schon wieder Shorts mit Knielingen an.


----------



## Maracuja10 (17. März 2011)

Was haltet ihr von der Hose? Hat damit bzw mit anderen Shimano Hosen zufällig jemand Erfahrung gesammelt?

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...ano-All-Mountain-MTB-Hose-schwarz::30991.html


----------



## potzblitzer (28. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

Ich wollte diesen Ã¼beraus interessanten Thread wieder aufgreifen, weil es ja 1. wieder Richtung Herbst geht und weil ich 2. noch nicht so wirklich schlau bin nachdem ich mir die 20 Seiten hier durchgelesen habe 

Im Grunde suche ich genau dasselbe wie der TE, aber um es vielleicht nochmal etwas genauer zu formulieren: eine lange Hose (zip-off oder nicht ist egal) fÃ¼r die Ãbergangszeit und mit warmer UnterwÃ¤sche dann auch fÃ¼r den Winter. Ich weiÃ eine Hose fÃ¼r alle Temperaturbereiche gibt es nicht, aber mit Zwiebelprinzip sollte es von der WÃ¤rme her ja eigtl kein Problem sein. Ich sehe die Ã¤uÃerste Schicht vor allem als hochfunktionelle Schicht, die den Elementen trotzen muss und fÃ¼r ein ausgewogenes Klima im Inneren sorgen soll. Also Minimum wasserabweisend, besser noch wasserfest, atmungsaktiv, robust. Ich bin kein reiner SchÃ¶nwetter Fahrer, weshalb ich schon ab und zu in einen Schauer komme. Stundenlange Regenfahrten hingegen sind eher die Ausnahme 

Nach den 20 Seiten bin ich vor allem sehr interessiert an den e.s. Hosen, allerdings scheint es da beim genaueren hinsehen doch nicht so eindeutig zu sein: die funktionshose Prestige scheint an sich ideal, fÃ¼r Temperaturen Ã¼ber 5 grad allerdings schon zu warm. Das widerspricht sich dann mit meinem Zwiebelprinzip. Die normale prestige auf der anderen Seite bietet so wie ich das rausgelesen habe zu wenig wasserfestigkeit. Die Motion liegt wohl Ã¤hnlich wie die Prestige, ausserdem hat sie extrem viele Taschen am GesÃ¤Ã, was ich mir doch unvorteilhaft vorstelle. 

Die Sachen von endura sehen vielversprechend aus, allerdings scheint man sie nur in UK bekommen zu kÃ¶nnen, und das ist mir ein zu grosser Aufwand und Risiko, weil ich gerne zur Auswahl bestelle und dafÃ¼r ist ein UK Shop total ungeeignet. 

Probiert habe ich schon tausend Sachen in den hiesigen Shops, meistens scheitert es entweder an mangelnder FunktionalitÃ¤t oder an Problemen wie zu hohe GerÃ¤usch Entwicklung bei ner Regenhose oder unvorteilhaftem Schnitt. Bin 170cm und Wiege 69 Kilo bei einer hÃ¼ftweite von 92cm. Viele lange Hosen sind mir auch einfach zu lang  deswegen sind eng zulaufende hosen eindeutig im vorteil. Naja, und mehr als 150â¬ wollte ich eigtl. auch nicht ausgeben.

Die Gore Countdown As windstopper wirkt auch noch sehr interessant, allerdings wird sie wahrscheinlich nicht besonders gut wasserabweisend sein, was im herbst/Winter ein k.o. Kriterium ist. 

Vielleicht hat ja einer der e.s. Besitzer ein schlagkrÃ¤ftiges Argument fÃ¼r mich oder einen anderen tipp. wahrscheinlich werde ich bei e.s. Mal ne runde bestellen und dann sehen.


----------



## Tall1969 (28. August 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich sehe die äußerste Schicht vor allem als hochfunktionelle Schicht, die den Elementen trotzen muss und für ein ausgewogenes Klima im Inneren sorgen soll. Also Minimum wasserabweisend, besser noch wasserfest, atmungsaktiv, robust. Ich bin kein reiner Schönwetter Fahrer, weshalb ich schon ab und zu in einen Schauer komme. Stundenlange Regenfahrten hingegen sind eher die Ausnahme
> 
> Nach den 20 Seiten bin ich vor allem sehr interessiert an den e.s. Hosen, allerdings scheint es da beim genaueren hinsehen doch nicht so eindeutig zu sein: die funktionshose Prestige scheint an sich ideal, für Temperaturen über 5 grad allerdings schon zu warm. Das widerspricht sich dann mit meinem Zwiebelprinzip. Die normale prestige auf der anderen Seite bietet so wie ich das rausgelesen habe zu wenig wasserfestigkeit. Die Motion liegt wohl ähnlich wie die Prestige, ausserdem hat sie extrem viele Taschen am Gesäß, was ich mir doch unvorteilhaft vorstelle.



Also, die *Winterhose Motion *ist gut für echt neidrige Temparaturen, jenseits der 0 Grad - Nachteil ist dieser Hosenschlag wie bei allen langen Arbeitshosen

Die lange normale *Prestige *hat auch diesen Schlag und is keinesfalls auch nur irgendwie wasserabweisend

Die *Piratenhose *und die *kurze Akzent*, sind auch nicht wasserabweisend.


Wesentlicher Vorteil: Preiswert, viele Taschen, robust (auch bei Stürzen, wie ich feststellen durfte) .... mir reicht das Zeugs
Genereller Nachteil: Die fetten Nähte könnten schon das Sitzgefühl stören...


----------



## wildermarkus (28. August 2011)

http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p1098_zip-off-bike-pants--quot-RAM-quot-.html


----------



## _mike_ (28. August 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p1098_zip-off-bike-pants--quot-RAM-quot-.html



 

Hab mir auch nach langem hin und her und vielen Vergleichen die Platzangst RAM geholt.

Ich kann ich Sie uneingeschränkt empfehlen
- sehr robust
- suuuper Belüftet (ich kauf keine Hose ohne Vents mehr!)
- Zip-Off Beine
- viele Taschen
- äußerst lässig und stylisch
- ideal bis max 20°, bin aber auch schon bei 25° mit Beinen ab Freeridetourden mit 800hm damit gefahren und das ging gut - und der Boppes blieb schön trocken dabei 

Für 110,- Euronen ein Schnapper - wer sichs leisten kann.

Die E.S. sind raus weil ich keine Bauarbeitersachen fahren mag. Die Endura hab ich noch und mag sie auch, aber sie ist halt nicht so wasserfest wie die PZA. Die Softshellhose von Vaude ist bestimmt gut, war mir aber zu eng und kein Zip-Off. Und so weiter und so fort....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (28. August 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p1098_zip-off-bike-pants--quot-RAM-quot-.html




Bestellt in blau


----------



## potzblitzer (28. August 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p1098_zip-off-bike-pants--quot-RAM-quot-.html




Hatte ich auch schon zur Probe hier, hab sie aus folgenden gründen wieder zurückgeschickt:
 - S war mir am Bund noch zu gross und nen gutes Stück zu lang, trotz verstellmöglichkeiten, und XS gibt es nicht und ich bin mit 90cm Bundweite Bei knapp 170 jetzt nicht gerade superdünn 
- klar, die vents sind gut, trotzdem empfand ich sie als ziemlich warm und schlecht atmungsaktiv (anders als die trailtech Jacke, die ich habe)
- vom Gesamteindruck eher eine reine dh Hose, sehr robust natürlich, aber auch sehr schwer und beim kurbeln bergauf mit deutlicher geräuschentwicklung  zum Touren eher schlecht geeignet

Insgesamt schon eine sehr gute Hose, aber eher was für den bikepark und nicht für kleinere Menschen wie mich geeignet  sowas wie die kurze trailhunter in lang mit Membran sollten die bei Platzangst mal machen, das wär dann meine Hose


----------



## Bettina (29. August 2011)

@Potzblitzer
Ich hatte dieselben Probleme (und die gleichen Maße) und auch ich fahre durchaus den Berg rauf , deshalb sind mir die Platzangst nichts...

Bei feuchtem, kalten Wetter (unter +5° bis -8°) habe ich eine Gore Alp X Regenhose an. Die sitzen echt gut, darunter Bikeshort und eine 3/4 lange Unterhose von Mammut. Da bleiben die Knie warm und man verdampft trotzdem nicht.

Bei kaltem Wetter (ohne feucht!) habe ich eine  italinische Wander- und Kletterhose aus dem örtlichen Outdoorladen. Die Knie und Arsch sind doppelt, daher auch gut gschützt.  Alles ist flexibel und atmungsaktiv. Drunter ja nach Empfindlichkeit dasselbe wie im feuchten eher aber ohne die Mammuthose...

 ideal wäre ein Wetterdichtes Hinterteil bei einer Wanderhose


----------



## Grizzly71 (29. August 2011)

Mein absoluter Favorit sind lange Hosen von FjällRäven aus G-1000. 
- atmungsaktiv
- nicht wasserdicht aber wenn gewachst halten sie auch einen kurzen Schauer aus (wasserdicht gibt es das Material auch kombiniert mit Hydratic)
- super Passform (Beinlänge kann selber abgelängt werden)
- sehr bequem (Material leicht und weich)
- je nach Modell vom aussehen absolut Alltagstauglich (nicht nur Biergarten sonder auch fürs Büro) 
- Ganzjahreshose: sommertauglich und kombiniert mit langer Unterhose wintertauglich (fahre selber das ganze Jahr damit zur Arbeit)


----------



## Helruner (29. August 2011)

Mojen,



stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Favorit sind lange Hosen von FjällRäven aus G-1000.
> - Ganzjahreshose: sommertauglich und kombiniert mit langer Unterhose wintertauglich (fahre selber das ganze Jahr damit zur Arbeit)


 
die Fjall Raven Hosen gibts fast alle auch als Wintervariante mit Futter. Ist ( je nach Kälteempfinden) bis -15 Grad auch beim Radeln tragbar.

Gruß Heli


----------



## Rincewind79 (30. August 2011)

@Bettina

Das mit dem hohen Gewicht wusste ich garnicht, versuche derzeit noch einen Shop in Berlin zu finden, wo man die Hose anprobieren kann.

@stormrider

Kannst du näheres zu den FjällRäven-Hosen sagen? Sehe da 50 Modelle, aber hab keine Ahnung, was davon fürs Fahrrad taugt.


----------



## Grizzly71 (31. August 2011)

Rincewind79 schrieb:


> @stormrider
> 
> Kannst du näheres zu den FjällRäven-Hosen sagen? Sehe da 50 Modelle, aber hab keine Ahnung, was davon fürs Fahrrad taugt.



Ich hab eine Barent 
http://www.fjaellraeven-shop.de/Bekleidung-Herren/326/Fjaellraeven--Barents-Trousers/3461

und eine Karl
http://www.fjaellraeven-shop.de/Bekleidung-Herren/326/Fjaellraeven--He-Karl-Trousers/3533

Die Barent ist eher technischer weil der Kniebereich und Hintern doppelt belegt ist und sie mehr Taschen hat. Die Karl ist einfacher mit weniger Taschen aber dafür absolut alltagstauglich. An beiden Hosen sind die Beine extra lang (ungekürzt) und können selber auf die passende Länge umgenäht werden. Material ist bei beiden G-1000 classic. 
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/beratung/mat_info_detail.php?material=G1000
Ich persönlich empfinde das Material als sehr leicht, weich, atmungsaktiv und sehr haltbar. Auch nach 2-3 Jahren fast täglichem Einsatz sind die Nähte (auch im sitzbereich) noch ok. Ich trage beide Hosen an kalten Tagen im Sommer und im Winter mit langer Unterhose. Dreck- oder Schlammspritzer lassen sich wenn getrocknet super ausbürsten. Gewachst halten sie kurze Schauer aus, bei Dauerregen ziehe ich eine Regenhose drüber. 

Es stimmt das FjällRäven sehr viele Modelle hat. Einmal gibt es natürlich verschiedene Modelle für Frauen und Männer, dann gibt es verschiedene Materialien (G-1000, Hydratic, gefüttert, kombiniert usw.), Modelle mit abzippbaren Beinen und unterschiedlich vielen Taschen. Kommt halt drauf an für welchen Einsatz du was suchst. Wenn sie auch im Alltag (bei mir  z.B. im Büro) passen soll und nicht soviel "SchnickSchnack" braucht würde ich die Karl empfehlen.

Für mich sind die Hosen aus G-1000 auf jeden Fall perfekte lange Bike-Hosen


----------



## potzblitzer (31. August 2011)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Barent
> http://www.fjaellraeven-shop.de/Bekleidung-Herren/326/Fjaellraeven--Barents-Trousers/3461
> 
> und eine Karl
> ...



Sieht recht interessant aus, was mich noch interessieren würde: wie genau funktioniert das mit dem kürzen? Und: Die Hose hat ja einen gewissen Anteil an Baumwolle, wenn du damit in einen Schauer kommst, saugt sich das Material nicht recht schnell voll? Und wie stark atmungsaktiv und winddicht findest du sie? Will im Winter mit ner warmen tight drunter fahren, da kommt es schon sehr auf windabweisende Eigenschaft an..und ist sie eher eng geschnitten oder locker? Probleme mit zu weitem beinabschluss? Und wie ist Geräuschentwicklung? 
Danke für Input


----------



## Grizzly71 (1. September 2011)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Sieht recht interessant aus, was mich noch interessieren würde: wie genau funktioniert das mit dem kürzen? Und: Die Hose hat ja einen gewissen Anteil an Baumwolle, wenn du damit in einen Schauer kommst, saugt sich das Material nicht recht schnell voll? Und wie stark atmungsaktiv und winddicht findest du sie? Will im Winter mit ner warmen tight drunter fahren, da kommt es schon sehr auf windabweisende Eigenschaft an..und ist sie eher eng geschnitten oder locker? Probleme mit zu weitem beinabschluss? Und wie ist Geräuschentwicklung?
> Danke für Input





Kürzen:
Die Hosen sind "serienmäßig" sehr lang. Einfach auf passende Länge umnähen (ggf. vorher abschneiden)

Wasser:
Wenn die Hose neu eingewachst (kann man ganz einfach selber nach ein paar wäschen machen) ist sie für kurze Schauer ausreichend. Für Wasserspritzer und/oder Schlammspritzer reicht das auch aus und lässt sich auch gut wieder ausbürsten. Bei Daueregen braucht man definitiv eine zusätzliche Regenhose. Es gibt von FjällRäven auch wasserdichte Hosen aus Hydratic, das wird aber dann wieder auf kosten der Atmungsaktivität gehen.

Winddicht/Atmungsaktiv:
Ich persönlich empfinde sie als ausreichend winddicht und atmungsaktiv. Ich denke bei sehr kalten Temperaturen im Winter passt das sehr gut mit einer warmen Tight drunter. Ich selber fahre täglich zur Arbeit und im Winter geht das bis -10°C eigentlich ganz gut - allerdings fahre ich "nur" 35 min.

Schnitt:
Im Prinzip wie eine gut passende Jeans - nicht zu weit und nicht zu eng. Sieht eben nicht wie eine typische Radhose aus, eher wie eine normale Hose. Der Stoff ist sehr leicht aber robust, fühlt sich weich an und die Hose selber ist sehr gut verarbeitet. Da ich 2-fach mit Kettenblattschutz fahre ist bei mir der Beinabschluss kein Problem, ansonsten müsste man einen anderen Schutz drüber machen.zB
http://www.tradoria.de/sonstiges/deuter-hosenschutzkettenschutz-pants-protector-132988576.html

Geräusch:
keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (1. September 2011)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Wasser:
> Wenn die Hose neu eingewachst (kann man ganz einfach selber nach ein paar wäschen machen) ist sie für kurze Schauer ausreichend. Für Wasserspritzer und/oder Schlammspritzer reicht das auch aus und lässt sich auch gut wieder ausbürsten. Bei Daueregen braucht man definitiv eine zusätzliche Regenhose. Es gibt von FjällRäven auch wasserdichte Hosen aus Hydratic, das wird aber dann wieder auf kosten der Atmungsaktivität gehen.



danke für deine tipps. das mit der regenhose drüber stell ich mir bei der relativ locker geschnittenen hose aber etwas schwierig vor  ich denke mal wenn ich nur eine wasserabweisende hose nehme, wo ich dann für den fall der fälle noch eine richtige regenhose drüber brauche, würd ich eher auf eine etwas "tightere" windstopper zurückgreifen..ODER eine FjällRäven mit Hydratic! Vielleicht einfach mal (wieder) Probe bestellen..
Hatte gerade die e.s. prestige Hosen hier. Wirklich super Qualität, aber entsprechen nicht ganz so meiner Vorstellung von einer Bike-Hose. Deutlich weit am Bein, sehr sehr robust und dadurch entweder zu steif oder zu warm. Werd so eine Hose zwar behalten, aber dann fürs Werkeln im Garten und im Haus, und nich fürs Bike


----------



## dantist (8. September 2011)

Für die Schweizer unter uns: Engelbert Strauss hat nun auch eine Niederlassung in der Schweiz: http://www.engelbert-strauss.ch/


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Kann jemand was zu den aktuellen Endura Singletrack Hosen sagen? Würde sie mir gerne als lange Hose kaufen. Letztes Jahr wurde aber öfter geschrieben, dass diese relativ kurz, bzw. zu kurz ausfallen würden. Habe eine 86er SL, würde da die Größe L passen? Leider konnte ich keine Längenangabe zu der Hose finden ..


----------



## hypocrisy76 (24. September 2011)

Hab mir diese Softshellhose für Winterausfahrten, sowie Wanderungen zu diesem super Preis gekauft:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...ot=0&GTID=d2daffb5a33a4be71eb262208865607fa34

Hab sie vorher in einem Shop probiert und mit dieser Hose friere ich im Winter sicher nicht.


----------



## heintz1 (24. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Habe eine 86er SL, würde da die Größe L passen?



Habe eine etwas längere SL, die Singletrack passt in L sehr gut. ABER, ich habe die Short, denke, dass die Größenrelation übertragbar ist. Allgemein wird bei Endura zu "einem Tick größer" geraten.


----------



## Tall1969 (25. September 2011)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Kürzen:
> Die Hosen sind "serienmäßig" sehr lang. Einfach auf passende Länge umnähen (ggf. vorher abschneiden)
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyX (25. September 2011)

> Kann jemand was zu den aktuellen Endura Singletrack Hosen sagen?



Hab die als Shorts (haupsächlich im Kuriereinsatz). Geiles Teil. Robuster Stoff, guter Schnitt, Belüftungsschlitze, Bund gut einstellbar mit integriertem "Gürtel" und sehr praktisch geschnittene Taschen.


----------



## Grizzly71 (26. September 2011)

Tall1969 schrieb:


> Gibt'S irgendwo eine Info wie lang denn lang wirklich ist?
> Hab bei Jeans eine 40er Länge.....



Puh.....also ich trage regulär 36er länge und hab die FjällRäven 5cm umgenäht


----------



## Phil-Joe (26. September 2011)

Tall1969 schrieb:


> stormrider1971 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kürzen:
> ...


----------



## MettiMett (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo. Kann mir jemand eine lässige MTB Hose für den Herbst und Winter empfehlen? Habe meistens das Problem, dass die Hosen zu lang sind.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Hallo. Kann mir jemand eine lässige MTB Hose für den Herbst und Winter empfehlen? Habe meistens das Problem, dass die Hosen zu lang sind.


lies dir doch einfach die letzten Seiten hier durch
es wurden auch Hosen empfohlen die man kürzen kann


----------



## ScionTC (7. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Hallo. Kann mir jemand eine lässige MTB Hose für den Herbst und Winter empfehlen? Habe meistens das Problem, dass die Hosen zu lang sind.



Wie wäre es mit so eine "Schlabber-Hose" ?
Trag ich auch immer beim Biken.


----------



## MEGATEC (7. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Hallo. Kann mir jemand eine lässige MTB Hose für den Herbst und Winter empfehlen? Habe meistens das Problem, dass die Hosen zu lang sind.



Wer lesen kann - und vor allen Dingen *auch WILL* - ist klar im Vorteil.....


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Oktober 2011)

Morgen kommt meine Endura Singletrack.. glÃ¼cklicherweise noch zum Sommerpreis abgegriffen. Mittlerweile ist der Preis um 15â¬ rauf...


----------



## Al_Borland (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe heute meine Gore Alp X eingeweiht. Klasse Ding und absolut ihr Geld wert!


----------



## Nachor (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mit den Gore Hose die ich habe sehr zufrieden, jeweils eine für die Übergangszeit (Countdown AS) und zwei andere(siehe unten) wenn kälter wird.

Die Countdown Hose ist trotz des dünnen Materials recht robust. Aber ich mich dem MTB /Enduro Bereich etwas abwende habe ich eine praktische Neu

GORE BIKE WEAR WINDSTOPPER Fusion SO Softshell Hose mit abnehmbaren Beinen in Camouflage Optik zu verkaufen, Hab die Hose einmal getragen, war nie nass oder eingesaut.

Ob die Camouflageoptik lässig ist muss der evtl Käufer entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFun (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Gibt es erfahrungen mit der Hose ?

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/SHIMANO-Herren-ALL-MOUNTAIN-Hose/dp/B0046RDWZS"]SHIMANO Herren ALL MOUNTAIN MTB Hose: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## swuzzi (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi
Ja-wenn es die gleiche wie letztes Jahr ist!
Die geklebten Nähte sind schon beim auspacken aufgegangen,
und wirklich warm fühlte sie sich nicht nach an!!
Fällt von der Länge her kurz aus und oben herum ist sie weit= Barbapapa Figur (die Japaner)
Habe sie zurück gegeben....
swuzzi


----------



## Rincewind79 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir gerade die "Sombrio Roam Pants" geholt:

http://sombriocartel.com/2011/roam-pants/

Gabs bei CRC für knapp 60 Euro und ich bin begeistert! Sitzt locker und bequem, auch Alltagstauglich, nahezu winddicht und auch bei ca. 5 Grad noch ausreichend warm. Hab die auch bei 20+ Grad getragen, dann muss man nur die Lüsftungsschlitze aufmachen. Aus irgendeinem Grund ist das innere Futter lila, was dem einen oder anderen eventuell nicht gefallen könnte, ich finds geil! Wasserabweisend ist sie auch, aber natürlich nicht wasserdicht.

Farbe ist übrigens schwarz/grau, auf der Homepage siehts eher nach braun aus.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir sind heute die Endura Singletrack in L und XL gekommen. Die L fällt wirklich einen tick zu klein und kurz aus. Bei Jeans brauch ich ne 34er Bundweite und die XL passt da perfekt. Die L ist einen Tick zu eng, mit Winterspeck+dickeren Klamotten im Winter wie Skiwäsche drunter wird das dann zu eng. Schaut ansonsten gut aus, der Schnitt und die Passform ist wirklich auf die Position auf dem Rad ausgelegt, weswegen die Hose im Stehen etwas komisch geformt wirkt. Ansonsten passt die Verarbeitung, rein von Anfassgefühl her, sehr gut. Mal sehen wie sie sich im Einsatz schlägt.


----------



## fofiman (16. Oktober 2011)

Was sagt denn der Zauberer zu der Sombrio Roam?
Taugt die Verarbeitung?
Kann man unter der Hose Knieprotektoren wie z.B. O'Neal Sinner oder 661 Kyle Strait tragen?


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Oktober 2011)

Endura Singletrack taugt super!  - ist nur in der Tat in der Position auf dem Rad relativ kurz. Ansonsten top. In jeder Hinsicht ein Genuss


----------



## Luckas (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich war im Laden und hab eine Endura Singletrack Short in XL anprobiert. Die hat eigentlich ganz gut gepasst. Ich bräuchte aber derzeit eher eine lange Singletrack. Meine Schrittlänge ist 87 cm. Meint ihr die XL könnte von der Länge her passen?

Würd mich freuen, wenn ein XL-Endura-Singeletrack-Träger dazu was sagen kann.

Gruß Luckas


----------



## Rincewind79 (23. Oktober 2011)

@fofiman

Verarbeitung bis jetzt gut bis sehr gut, aber das kann man erst nach längerer Zeit beurteilen. Trage die jetzt seit zwei Wochen am Stück und kann nicht klagen! Mit Knieprotektoren habe ich keine Erfahrungen, die Hose ist aber sehr lässig geschnitten, sollte daher passen.


----------



## fofiman (23. Oktober 2011)

Danke, ich hatte sie schon bestellt.
Müsste eigentlich morgen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexanderZ (23. Oktober 2011)

um wieder zum thema zurück zu kommen:

für mich die perfekte freeride/mtb hose:

maloja RAMAZ

die hose ist aus festem stoff, so dass sie dornen nicht durchlässt, hat einen inneren liner, so dass auch bei schweiss der stoff nicht am beim kleben bleibt

sie ist am rücken leicht höher geschnitten, hat abzippbare beine (im sommer/herbst/frühling oder alpen-x sicher sinnvoll), der beinabschluss unten ist per klett schnell eng gemacht. aber trotzdem kann man sie auch zum feierabendbier tragen und sieht nicht aus wie ne schlecht geschminkte transe im spandexanzug mit helm aufm kopf (sorry, ich mag keine engen hosen).

wehrmutstropfen: sie ist anfangs recht laut (festes material, knistert bis sie sich eingeknickt hat), und hat keine wasserdichten taschen... aber man kann nicht alles haben...


----------



## sundawn77 (24. Oktober 2011)

alexanderZ schrieb:


> um wieder zum thema zurück zu kommen:
> 
> für mich die perfekte freeride/mtb hose:
> 
> ...




Ist die Hose denn am Hintern Wasserabweisend/dicht?
Kennst Du noch einen Bezugspunkt für eine blaue (creek) in XL?
Kann im Internet nichts mehr finden, ausser in Kanada ;-)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Oktober 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ist die Hose denn am Hintern Wasserabweisend/dicht?



so etwas findest du hier


----------



## alexanderZ (24. Oktober 2011)

ich hab meine bei 21 cycles bestellt, online weiss ich nur viele bezugspunkte für die schwarze, grün ist auch seltener zu haben

ich hab XL, normalerweise jeans in 33/34... trage die hose mit gürtel, ist dann nicht hauteng, dafür am knie schön luftig


----------



## sPiediNet (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, habe mit die Maloja Prato geholt ...o.k. ist eine Langlaufhose und das Design gefällt sicher nicht jedem. Aber ich hatte noch nie eine bessere Hose auf dem Bike. Super Feuchtigkeit Austausch, gute Belüftung unter dem Knie und seitlich an den Oberschenkel. Die Hose klebt nicht an den Beinen und scheuert nicht. Die Hose hat kein Sitzpolster was aber für mich kein Problem ist.


----------



## _mike_ (28. Oktober 2011)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mit die Maloja Prato geholt ...o.k. ist eine Langlaufhose und das Design gefällt sicher nicht jedem. Aber ich hatte noch nie eine bessere Hose auf dem Bike. Super Feuchtigkeit Austausch, gute Belüftung unter dem Knie und seitlich an den Oberschenkel. Die Hose klebt nicht an den Beinen und scheuert nicht. Die Hose hat kein Sitzpolster was aber für mich kein Problem ist.



Hab dir Prato auch hier liegen, allerdings zum Langlaufen und Joggen gedacht.
Zum Biken wäre sie mir a) im Schritt auf Dauer nicht robust genug und b) die Rückseite zu luftig wenns richtig kalt und taugt bei Schlamm mal gar nicht (siehe Titel). Insgesamt ist mir der Stoff für meinen Einsatzbereich  (AM+ bis FR) zu wenig tough und die Hose dafür zu schade, aber für alles andere im Herbst-/Winder ist sie cool 

Nutze nach wie vor von die Endura Singletrack bei trockener Kälte und die Platzangst RAM bei nasskaltem Wetter oder und bin mehr als überzeugt von der Kombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superson1c (31. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht das denn bei der RAMAZ mit der Größe aus? Welche hast du uns was trägst du sonst bei Jeans für Größen?


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hab jetzt glücklicherweise eine Platzangst oryx 2010 in hellblau gefunden, neu. 
Die hat das gleiche blau wie die Ramaz. Bin ich echt froh...


----------



## alexanderZ (31. Oktober 2011)

ich hab normalerweise ne 33er bundweite, trage die ramaz locker und mit gürtel in xl. bei schmalen beinen oder enger wäre auch L möglich gewesen


----------



## Regensbiker (31. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

ich suche eine Zip-Hose, die man jetzt bei kÃ¤lteren Temperaturen fÃ¼r lange Touren nehmen kann. Habe die letzten Seiten gesucht aber nichts passendes gefunden.

Muss jetzt nicht so warm sein, dass man nichts drunter ziehen muss. Habe von Aldi so Thermo-UnterwÃ¤sche, die bemerkenswert gut ist  

Mein bisheriger Favorit ist die GORE BIKE WEAR WINDSTOPPER Fusion SO Hose aber mit 160â¬ doch schon recht teuer. http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...on-SO-Hose-ohne-Sitzpolster-Winter-11-12.html

Habe dann noch die Scott Entry Zip-off l. fit gefunden. Mit 100â¬ schon um einiges angenehmer fÃ¼r den Geldbeutel. Aber ob sie auch mithalten kann?
http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/202/1038/entry_zip_off_l_fit

Die Platzangst RAM habe ich schon ausgeschlossen, da sie laut einiger Meinungen nicht Tourentauglich sein soll.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ip-Off-Bike-Pants-2011-blau-SALE-::26535.html

WÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber die eine oder andre Empfehlung sehr freuen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Oktober 2011)

in dem Bereich schau dir auch mal die Gore Countdown an


----------



## Regensbiker (31. Oktober 2011)

Ja, die habe ich bereits gesehn. Aber wenn ich 20â¬ draufleg bekomm ich schon die Fusion. Die hatte ich letztens im Laden an und einfach ne geile Hose. Nur der Preis ist schon heftig.

WÃ¤re eher im Preisbereich von 100eur interessiert. Also ne Alternative zur Scott Entry Zip-Off.


----------



## Luckas (31. Oktober 2011)

Regensbiker schrieb:


> Ja, die habe ich bereits gesehn. Aber wenn ich 20â¬ draufleg bekomm ich schon die Fusion. Die hatte ich letztens im Laden an und einfach ne geile Hose. Nur der Preis ist schon heftig.
> 
> WÃ¤re eher im Preisbereich von 100eur interessiert. Also ne Alternative zur Scott Entry Zip-Off.



Die Countdown ist fÃ¼r 119 Euro zu haben:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k969/a13343/countdown-as-windstopper-hose-schwarz.html


Ich war auch zwischen der Entscheidung Fusion oder Countdown gestanden. Ich hab mich fÃ¼r die Countdown wegen den zusÃ¤tzlichen LÃ¼ftungsschlitzen entschieden, obwohl ich die Fusion auch sehr gut fand.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Oktober 2011)

die Fusion ist aber deutlich wärmer !
die Countdown in Kombi nur mit ner kuzen Bip drunter fahre ich locker bis ~8-10°C und je nach Kombination mit verschiedenen dicken langen Hosen auch bis ~-10°C
Die Fusion hatte ich mehrmals in der Hand, aber die wäre mir jetzt noch zu warm. Da kombiniere ich lieber mit der Countdown, die habe ich als Short auch im Sommer gerne als kurze (Windstopper) Überhose an.


----------



## Luckas (1. November 2011)

Hat jemand die *Gonso Nordkap* und kann dazu etwas sagen? 

Taugt die für tiefere Temperaturen? Und wie siehts es mit Nässe aus? 

Bin am überlegen mir die zusätzlich zuzulegen.


----------



## trailjo (1. November 2011)

*vaude Defender*

Keine Spezifische Bikehose sondern eine Touren-Softshellhose, aber sehr gut zum biken geeignet durch:
- Stretchmaterial, wasserabweisend.
- Verstärkter Hintern und Knie sowie Innenseite der Unterschenkel.
- Vorgeformte Knie 
- Dünn genug um sie schon im Herbst zu tragen. 
- Engstellbarer Beinabschluss.
Und der Topper: *Lang- und Kurzgrößen!* Damit passt sie mir Bohnenstange sauber am Bund, ohne dass die Waden meilenweit rausschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (16. November 2011)

Servus, 
hab nach langem durchlesen auch die endura singletrack ins auge gefasst, da auf der vorherigen seite noch nicht auf die längen-frage von "Luckas" eingegangen wurde, stelle ich eine ähnliche:
meine bundweite: 85cm
beininnenlänge: 88 cm (ähnlich Luckas)

nach der offiziellen größentabelle sollte ich bei bundweite 85 entsprechen im bereich "M" liegen - reicht mir das für meine beinlänge, oder was empfehlen die bisherigen besitzer?

weitere frage: endura gibt an "knee-protector-compatible" - jemand erfahrung damit gemacht? trage die 661 kneeguards, passt das?

vielen dank für die antworten!

grüße


----------



## wurzelhoppser (16. November 2011)

DHSean schrieb:


> Servus,
> hab nach langem durchlesen auch die endura singletrack ins auge gefasst, da auf der vorherigen seite noch nicht auf die längen-frage von "Luckas" eingegangen wurde, stelle ich eine ähnliche:
> meine bundweite: 85cm
> beininnenlänge: 88 cm (ähnlich Luckas)
> ...



Auf jeden fall G.L ,fällt recht kurz aus.Sonst supergeil das Teilchen.


----------



## DHSean (16. November 2011)

merci! na denn, ab in warenkorb!


----------



## softbiker (16. November 2011)

DHSean schrieb:


> Servus,
> hab nach langem durchlesen auch die endura singletrack ins auge gefasst, da auf der vorherigen seite noch nicht auf die längen-frage von "Luckas" eingegangen wurde, stelle ich eine ähnliche:
> meine bundweite: 85cm
> beininnenlänge: 88 cm (ähnlich Luckas)
> ...



Gleiche Meinung lieber L dann passen die Schützerchen auch gut drunter. 
Schöne Hose


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. November 2011)

Nach der guten Erfahrung mit der Endura Hummvee 3/4 habe ich mir noch eine lange Singletrack gekauft, die ich letztes WE bei einem Kurztrip in die Alpen endlich testen konnte
Ich kann sie nur empfehlen, die Hose ist richtig klasse !

Bei -6° bis +8° (im Windschatten mit Sonne war es auch wärmer) nur mit einer dünnen langen Craft Funktionsunterhose und der zur Singletrack passenden Endura Clickfast Innenhose drunter war es mir weder zu kalt noch zu warm. (egal ob beim pedalieren oder in langen Tragepassagen) Die Belüftungsreißverschlüsse sind gut platziert und machen ihren Job gut. 
Die Hose sitzt sehr gut, die Beine sind allerdings tatsächlich etwas grenzwertig kurz geschnitten. Zusammen mit knöchelhohen Bike Schuhen passt es aber gut, mit Halbschuhen ala 5.10 Freerider oder langen Beinen könnte es knapp werden. 
Entstehender Schweiß trocknet sehr gut ab, der Stoff saugt sich kaum voll. Klasse ist die Möglichkeit problemlos Knie/Schienbeinschützer darunter zu ziehen.
Zwei Stürze hat sie ebenfalls problemlos überstanden, die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut.
Mangels schlechtem Wetter kann ich zu matschigen und nassen Verhältnissen nichts sagen. 

Für mich ist sie eine gute Ergänzung zur Engelbert Strauss Winter Motion, die erst ab richtigen tiefen Wintertemperaturen weit unter 0° Sinn macht, und zur Gore Countdown. Diese ist zwar ähnlich warm, aber die nutze ich gerne als Short mit abgezippten Beinen, im Winter eben mit einer dünnen langen Bikehose darunter. Unter der winddichten Gore schwitze ich gefühlt etwas mehr als unter der nicht vollständig winddichten Singletrack.


----------



## superson1c (25. November 2011)

Nochmal zur Maloja Ramaz: Die sieht ja nun doch ziemlich "freeridig" aus. Also mit den Taschen am Hintern usw. Wie bequem ist sie denn wenn man die meiste Zeit beim Fahren wirklich im Sattel sitzt? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## _mike_ (25. November 2011)

Hab die Ramaz noch nicht angehabt, aber die Taschen sind bei meiner Laraze gleichwohl hinten aufgesetzt. Sieht fetzig aus, ich nutz die aber so gut wie nie weil es mich stört wenn da hinten was drin ist. (zumindest beim Fahren).
Hängenbleiben oder so ist kein Problem wenn du das meinst.

Für das Gesld würd ich dir echt ne Platzangst RAM empfehlen (momentan schon für 99,-) Die ist super mit den ganzen Belüftungsoptionen (insgesamt 6)!!! Aber auch etwas warm wg. dem dicken Stoff- aber bei den Temperaturen ideal und ein prima Schutz gegen Dreck und Nässe - Stundenlang!


----------



## twelvepack (25. November 2011)

Luckas schrieb:


> Hat jemand die *Gonso Nordkap* und kann dazu etwas sagen?
> 
> Taugt die für tiefere Temperaturen? Und wie siehts es mit Nässe aus?
> 
> Bin am überlegen mir die zusätzlich zuzulegen.



Ich habe von ca. 2007/8 das erste Modell. Geht gut unter 0 Grad, bei deutlich unter 0 vielleicht noch eine lange Unterhose drunter. Über 8 Grad mir zu warm. Nieselregen ist ok, wenn es richtig schifft wird man nass.
Trage sie z.B. bei richtig kaltem Wetter auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (wo ich den Weg von der Tür über Fahrstuhl ins Büro lieber nicht so gerne mit einer engen Radhose als Knackwurst zurücklege.)
Ich hatte das neue Modell hier - war vom Stoff gleich, hatte aber keinen mittels Bänzel verstellbaren Bund und saß mir zu lose.


----------



## h4wk (14. Dezember 2011)

moin,

habe eben mal bei vaude die hosen angeschaut.

einmal die Gravit Softshell Pants: http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/03648/SubProducts/036480415600

oder die Pizol Pants: http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/03573/SubProducts/035732000560

wobei die letztere wohl eher eine skitourenhose ist. aber das sollte zum biken ja eigentlich nicht stören.

hat jemand erfahrungen mit den hosen?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeschreck (14. Dezember 2011)

h4wk schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> habe eben mal bei vaude die hosen angeschaut.
> 
> ...



Ich trage die Vorgängerhose der Gravit Softshell vom letzten Jahr, heißt Parkride Softshell. Hält gut warm, lässt den Wind draussen. Ich fahre sie bei Minusgraden, aber auch bis etwa 10°C. Der Schweiss wird auch gut abgeführt, ich bin nie unangenehm feucht. Knieprotektoren trage ich unter der Hose, sie ist sehr bequem.
Kann ich absolut empfehlen, Vaude ist für mich . Habe natürlich auch den Vorteil, mit etwas Glück im Werksverkauf was günstiges zu schnappen, da ich nicht zu weit weg wohne.


----------



## DHSean (15. Dezember 2011)

kurzer bericht zur singletrail pants von endura: 

meine daten: 

- bundweite: 85cm
- beininnenlänge: 88 cm

gekaufte größe: L

preis: ca. 80 euro

meine kriterien:

1) leichte lange hose für touren bei niedrigeren temperaturen oder sehr nassem wetter
2) verhältnismäßig robust
3) knieprotektoren-kompatibel, dennoch nicht zu weit geschnitten

ergebnis:

1) diese kriterien wurden vollständig erfüllt, die hose trägt sich sehr angenehm durch flexibles material. po-bereich ist sehr gut verstärkt. die zwei belüftungsöffnungen funktionieren ebenfalls hervorragend. viele taschen an den richtigen stellen können sehr praktisch sein. getestet wurde sie auch bei dauerregen: sehr gute wasserabweisende eigenschaften, dennoch schwitzt man nur minimal (zumindest bei 5 grad celsius). die beinabschlüsse lassen sich durch einen klettverschluss gut anpassen (kettenblatt und so). auch die bundweite lässt sich gut varieren, selbst auf ein ziemlich geringes maß (in meinem fall).

2) sturzeigenschaften konnte ich (glücklicherweise) noch nicht testen, allerdings macht sie natürlich keinen so robusten eindruck wie eine dh-pant (vgl. TLD) - muss ich noch abwarten.

3) auch dieses kriterium wurde erfüllt: meine 661-knieschoner passen perfekt, trotz recht schmalem schnitt, darunter. auch pedalieren funktioniert wunderbar. andere protektoren (knie-schienbein-kombi) sollten keine probleme bereiten. durch einen langen seitlichen reißverschluss am beinende, lassen sich die schoner auch bei getragener hose anziehen.

fazit: sehr gute pants für schmuddelwetter oder wintertemperaturen - macht kaum einen unterschied zur kurzen hose. auf jeden fall min. 8 von 10 punkten.


----------



## slayerrider (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe noch noch einen Frage. Ich suche eine lange Hose für DH ( evtl. auch für Touren). 
Mein Problem ist, dass ich super riesig bin und dazu noch super lange beine habe. Ich hatte schon einmal eine TLD Hose gekauft, aber das lief dann auf eine 3/4 Hose raus. Hatte gedacht, mal gehört zu haben, dass die Royal Racing Hosen länger sind. Kennt sich jemand aus?
Meine diese hier:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57026


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Dezember 2011)

Wenn's auch weniger racig aussehen darf (was ja für Touren nicht schlecht ist  ), schau dir mal die "Barents Trousers" von Fjällräven an. Die sind am Beinende unvernäht, d.h., man kann sie individuell kürzen/umnähen. 
Protektoren passen auch drunter, ohne dass es allzu unbequem wird. Material ist sehr robust, übrigens auch ein Tipp für den Winter. Gewachst ist sie wasserabweisend und nahezu winddicht, die Gesäß- und die Knieregion ist nochmals verstärkt.


----------



## slayerrider (15. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Tipp, hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt. Vlt. nicht zum DH fahren, aber vlt. zum Touren fahren. Vlt. sollte ich mal einen Outdoorshop aufsuchen und diese anprobieren.

Sonst noch Vorschläge oder Infos zur Royal Racing?


----------



## Die_Allianz (3. Januar 2012)

Endura Klamotten sind nur teilweise bei bike24.de erhältlich. 

Ich bin kurz davor mir eine Singletrack zu bestellen, hab nur Bedenken das die zu kurz sein wird. Frag mich immer für wen SPORT-Kleidung geschnitten sein soll? Bodybuilder-Zwerge? Was ich für Probleme hab mit zu kurzen Sportklamotten nur weil ich groß und eben normalgewichtig bin....

Aber abseits von CRC in Irland wird das zurückschicken jetzt wesentlich einfacher, deshalb kein Risiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeschreck (9. Januar 2012)

Die_Allianz schrieb:


> Endura Klamotten sind nur teilweise bei bike24.de erhältlich.



Hier gibt es auch Endura- Klamotte, deutscher Shop!

http://www.lockes-bikeshop.de/epages/62302078.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62302078/Categories

Hab ich auch schon eine Hose bestellt, gab keine Probleme.


----------



## urks (13. Januar 2012)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass es Endura Gwandl jetzt auch bei Hibike gibt
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...s/Endura-Singletrack-Hose-black-Mod-2012.html

@DHSean: wie ist die Singletreck in L jetzt längenmäßig ausgefallen? Passt sie?


----------



## DHSean (13. Januar 2012)

bei der singletrack in größe L sinds von bund bis beinabschluss genau 104cm. passt mir gerade so beim pedalieren, nichts unangenehmes.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Januar 2012)

urks schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen, dass es Endura Gwandl jetzt auch bei Hibike gibt
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...s/Endura-Singletrack-Hose-black-Mod-2012.html


leider aber noch nicht lieferbar (in XL)
ist die 2012er allerdings in D-land nirgends


----------



## Die_Allianz (13. Januar 2012)

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,18,12;product=27492

2012 ist eine Erfindung von hibike, oder?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. Januar 2012)

Juhuu endlich nichtmehr auf ChainReactions angewiesen  die bestell ich mir nochmal


----------



## urks (18. Januar 2012)

DHSean schrieb:


> bei der singletrack in größe L sinds von bund bis beinabschluss genau 104cm. passt mir gerade so beim pedalieren, nichts unangenehmes.



Hat noch jemand die Länge der Singletrack in Größe M bei der Hand? Bei Größe L bräuchte ich vermutlich Hosenträger (hab Bundweite 82 cm)


----------



## blackseal (18. Januar 2012)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Ich trage die Vorgängerhose der Gravit Softshell vom letzten Jahr, heißt Parkride Softshell. Hält gut warm, lässt den Wind draussen. Ich fahre sie bei Minusgraden, aber auch bis etwa 10°C. Der Schweiss wird auch gut abgeführt, ich bin nie unangenehm feucht. Knieprotektoren trage ich unter der Hose, sie ist sehr bequem.
> Kann ich absolut empfehlen, Vaude ist für mich . Habe natürlich auch den Vorteil, mit etwas Glück im Werksverkauf was günstiges zu schnappen, da ich nicht zu weit weg wohne.



...sag mal: was hat die für eine seltsame Passform? Die XL (54) fällt mir vom Hintern und die L (52) sitzt so eng, dass ich befürchte nicht mal mehr ne kurze Trägerhose mit Polster drunter zu kriegen. Haste mal ein Bild auf der die Hose sozusagen am Mann ist ?


----------



## Bikeschreck (18. Januar 2012)

blackseal schrieb:


> ...sag mal: was hat die für eine seltsame Passform? Die XL (54) fällt mir vom Hintern und die L (52) sitzt so eng, dass ich befürchte nicht mal mehr ne kurze Trägerhose mit Polster drunter zu kriegen. Haste mal ein Bild auf der die Hose sozusagen am Mann ist ?



Die Hose hat doch oben so Klettversteller, da kann sie enger gemacht werden. Bringt das nichts? Foto folgt später!


----------



## blackseal (19. Januar 2012)

ne. bei der xl (54) bringt das nix. hält trotzdem nicht. hab gestern die L(52) probiert mit ner kurzen gepolsterten trägerhose drunter. mann, war das mettwurstig. und auch was kurz an den beinen wenn sie im schritt richtig sitzt. schade eigentlich, denn die hose ist super verarbeitet und echt mollig warm. bin gespannt auf die fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_München (19. Januar 2012)

Naja die Enduraklamotten haben schon echt seltsame Schnitte.

Ich habe eine Singletrack in M und eine in L (für kälter Tage mit was drunter) und welche der Hosen hat kürzere Beine?
Klar, die "L" - für "kleine dicke"


----------



## Die_Allianz (19. Januar 2012)

Wirklich? Kannst du bitte mal messen.


----------



## Heiko_München (19. Januar 2012)

Die_Allianz schrieb:


> Wirklich? Kannst du bitte mal messen.



Mach ich - heute Abend oder am WE.


----------



## Die_Allianz (21. Januar 2012)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Mach ich - heute Abend oder am WE.


hey
mir wäre sehr geholfen wenn Du die Info vor Montag hier posten könntest. DANKE schon im Vorraus

Viele Reviews bei CRC bemängeln die Passform. Zu kurz + am Bund zu weit ist wohl die Essenz. Ich werds versuchen, hab aber nicht viel Hoffnung. Zu den Sportklamottenherstellern scheint noch nicht durchgedrungen zu sein, das Sportler doch eher schlank sind


----------



## Child3k (21. Januar 2012)

Da ich grad auch auf der Suche bin, hatte ich gestern mal die Endura Singletrack in L an. War auch irgendwie seltsam. Auf jeden Fall war die Länge grenzwertig. Am Bund gings so. Es war leider nur noch eine in L da. Aber wenn die M längere Beine hat? XL pass ich vermutlich zwei Mal rein.

Würd ja gern mal die Sombrio Roam probiern ... aber is schwer zu finden.


----------



## fofiman (21. Januar 2012)

PSSST, ich hätte eine abzugeben...wegen zu kurzer Beine


----------



## Child3k (21. Januar 2012)

Ne Roam? Welche Größe?


----------



## fofiman (21. Januar 2012)

xl.
Bin 1,90 bei 92cm SL.
Kann ich morgen mal ausmessen, Rest dann per PM


----------



## Heiko_München (22. Januar 2012)

Die_Allianz schrieb:


> hey
> mir wäre sehr geholfen wenn Du die Info vor Montag hier posten könntest. DANKE schon im Vorraus
> 
> Viele Reviews bei CRC bemängeln die Passform. Zu kurz + am Bund zu weit ist wohl die Essenz. Ich werds versuchen, hab aber nicht viel Hoffnung. Zu den Sportklamottenherstellern scheint noch nicht durchgedrungen zu sein, das Sportler doch eher schlank sind





Endura Singletrack

Größe M
Bund: 39cm
Beinlänge außen: 104 cm

Größe L
Bund: 42 cm
Beinlänge außen: 103cm

Ich denke, dass meine "L" echt zu kurz geraten ist. Abweichungen in der Passform bei Endura werden aber wohl in diversen Foren diskutiert. Für den Winter mit "etwas drunter" und Gamaschen über den Schuhe geht sich das bei mir aus. Aber grundsätzlich halt immer schwierig, gerade beim Online-Kauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fofiman (22. Januar 2012)

Sombrio Roam
Größe XL
Bundweite ca. 95cm
Beininnenlänge: ca. 87cm
Bein außen: ca. 115cm

Keine Bundweitenverstellung aber Gürtelschlaufen.


----------



## Die_Allianz (22. Januar 2012)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Endura Singletrack
> 
> Größe M
> Bund: 39cm
> ...



Vielen Dank! 
Man kann davon ausgehen das Endura die selbe Länge erreichen wollte, der Rest ist Toleranz. Wie auch schon bei der Jacke ist die Länge anscheinend größenunabhängig, die Klamotten wachsen nur in der Breite.

Werd dann mal die M bestellen, als Alternative die Vaude Gravit


----------



## MrNikilos (22. Januar 2012)

ihr habt mir geholfen ;D Danke


----------



## CC. (27. Januar 2012)

Kann jemand bitte die Endura Singletrack wiegen?
Stelle gerade mein Gepäck für die nächsten Touren zusammen... 

Bitte vor dem Wiegen alles aus den Taschen nehmen 

Falls jemand ganz toll ist, kann er die Hose auch gerne ganz klein zusammenrollen und ein Foto einstellen.

Danke und Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Goldi03421 (27. Januar 2012)

Schon einmal jemand diese Hose testen können?
Winddicht? Wasserdicht sicherlich nicht? Warm genug für aktuelle Temperaturen um die Null Grad?

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/03667/SubProducts/036673055700


----------



## ShogunZ (27. Januar 2012)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Schon einmal jemand diese Hose testen können?
> Winddicht? Wasserdicht sicherlich nicht? Warm genug für aktuelle Temperaturen um die Null Grad?
> 
> http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/03667/SubProducts/036673055700



das würd mich auch interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (31. Januar 2012)

Sieht nach einem sehr stark jeans-ähnlichen Material aus. Sollte dem so sein, lieber nicht. Jeans sind relativ ungünstig für's biken; zumindest bergauf. Ansonsten macht das gute Stück eher den eindruck einer Hose für den urbanen/städtischen Nachmittagsspaziereinsatz im Park als damit richtig durchs Unterholz zu ballern.


----------



## Goldi03421 (3. Februar 2012)

Jeans scheint es nicht zu sein - vermutlich nur die Optik. Taucht zumindest auf der Vaude Homepage bei den Bikeklamotten auf.

Falls sie doch jemand kennt, her mit den Infos


----------



## Die_Allianz (11. Februar 2012)

kurze Rückmeldung meinerseits zur Passform *Endura Singletrack* und *Vaude Gravit Pants*

Ich: 185 cm, 70..73 kg, 88 Beininnenlänge

Endura (M): (aussage hier ist ja die M ist genauso lang wie L) 
Am Bund und im gesamten Hüftbereich viel zu groß, als ob eine Windel drunter passen sollte. Beine oben noch sehr weit nach unten schnell enger werdend, karottenartig. VIEL zu kurz, im Sitzen ziehts den Beinabschluss weit über den Knöchel. -> Scheint insgesamt wohl eher für kleine, stämmige Schotten zu sein -> zurück

Vaude (L):
Bund könnte ein wenig enger sein, ist aber Gummi verbaut und seitlich an der Hüfte zwei Klettverschlüsse um die Weite einzustellen
Bein innen 79-80cm; Bein aussen 107
-> passt


----------



## wesone (11. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Für "kleines" Geld wäre auch der folgende link ne brauchbare Alternative.

Habe selbst ein ähnliche Hose im Wintereinsatz und bin super zufrieden damit.

http://www.decathlon.de/hose-alpinism-id_8010075.html


Protektoren passen drunter ohne einzuengen,angenehme Passform, wasserabweisend, warm, Verstärkung an den gefährdeten Stellen ( Knie,Hintern und unterer Beinabschluß ) Beinabschluß kann durch Klettband eng gestellt werden damit man nicht am Kettenblatt hängen bleibt. Vorteil kann auch beim Bergsteigen genutzt werden ;-).

ps. die Hosenträger sind natürlich abnehmbar.

Im WSV gibts die Hosen meist nochmal etwas günstiger, habe für meine 35 euro bezahlt.

Als Winter/Herbsthose 1A, im Sommer zu warm aber dafür gibts ja auch Shorts


----------



## Goldi03421 (13. Februar 2012)

Kennt jemand diese beiden Hosen?
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/fox-mtb-pants-ohne-sitzpolster-huck/aid:435544
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/maloja-freeride-hose-bones/aid:440677
Hab mal beide bestellt.

Bisher hatte ich die Vaude Gravit Softshell an wobei ich hier vermute, dass die Beine zu kurz sind bei der M - in L ist mir der Bund zu weit. 
Nächste ist die Gore Fusion - passt in M perfekt, aber ziemlich teuer und online in der Größe nicht mehr günstiger zu finden. Und ich frag mich ob die Reißverschlüsse nicht nerven.


----------



## Deleted 235133 (4. März 2012)

Die Gore-Hosen sind echt schweineteuer. Wenn man sich überlegt, dass man sich einmal mault und dann meistens die Funktion hin ist....Fox macht geile Klamotten, orientieren sich allerdings oft Richtung Motorsport. Daher sind die oft etwas schwer, sprich Freeride ja, touren nein! Kann natürlich sein, dass die mittlerweile auch was passendes im Angebot haben. Ich fahre mittlerweile gerne Nakamura Shorts. Außen schon weit und lässig, innen Sitzpolster. Perfekt. Allerdings gibts sowas nicht in lang, zumindest habe ich noch nichts von Nakamura gefunden :/ 
Preis/Leistung der Shorts ist unschlagbar


----------



## wesone (4. März 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74406

Für den Preis unschlagbar.

Super Passform


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. März 2012)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Die Gore-Hosen sind echt schweineteuer. Wenn man sich überlegt, dass man sich einmal mault und dann meistens die Funktion hin ist....


so schnell gehen die auch nicht kaputt
meine Countdown hat jetzt seit 08/2010 ein kleines Loch (von einem Sturz), das wird trotz x-mal waschen nicht größer und die Funktion ist auch wie sie soll



Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Preis/Leistung der *Shorts *ist unschlagbar


Thema verfehlt, setzen sechs


----------



## Deleted 235133 (4. März 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74406
> 
> Für den Preis unschlagbar.
> 
> Super Passform



Da kann man wirklich nicht meckern. Ist ja fast geschenkt 

@Björn: Damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass Nakamura, falls Sie denn Hosen in der Passform herstellen, ganz sicher keine schlechte Wahl wäre!


----------



## Ferox-1981 (5. März 2012)

Ich komme da mit den größen nicht klar! Welche Größe muss ich nehmen wenn ich bei Hosen normal M/L habe?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...8_1330934075_b3617a9d11c5064b384173c3c63da14b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (5. März 2012)

Bei der angebenen Größe handelt es sich um die Bundweite.

Ich trage bei Outdoor und Jeanshosen Größe/Weite 30

und das passt auch bei dieser Hose ( Länge ist auch optimal )


----------



## Mkraba (22. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mich mal ein wenig am umschauen nach langen Klamotten für die kältere Jahreszeit (also nächstes Wochenende oder so  ).

Also lange Hose suche ich etwas, dass nicht zu bunt gemustert ist, ruhig etwas weiter geschnitten und vor allem atmungsaktiv ist.

Optisch ins Auge gefasst hab ich zur Zeit von Alpinestars die "Techstar MTB Pants" oder von No Fear die "Combat Pants".

Meine Frage: hat einer ähnliche Modelle, die er empfehlen kann?


----------



## silberwald (25. Juli 2012)

Platzangst - Bulldog Zip Off DH/FR Bike Pant 2012

Hat Gürtelschlaufen, viele Taschen, Lüftung vorne und hinten, abzipbare Beinteile und hält viel aus


----------



## MitchMG (25. Juli 2012)

silberwald schrieb:


> Platzangst - Bulldog Zip Off DH/FR Bike Pant 2012
> 
> Hat Gürtelschlaufen, viele Taschen, Lüftung vorne und hinten, abzipbare Beinteile und hält viel aus



Schöne Hose, aber der Preis geht ja mal garnicht........


----------



## silberwald (26. Juli 2012)

Die Alpine Stars kostet ja nun auch "nur" 140 â¬.


----------



## xp2004 (27. August 2012)

Der Thread ist ja nicht schlecht, zumal es ja schon wieder kälter wird. Ich möchte den Winter aber durchfahren und favorisiere die Hose. http://www.bike-components.de/produ...PER--Active-Shell-Hose-Comfort-Fit-FS11-.html
Wenn sie gut ist, wäre der Preis wohl OK.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. August 2012)

die Countdown hält aber nicht wirklich warm !
spätestens ab einstelligen Temperaturen muss man was (langes) unterziehen 
bedingt durch die abzippbaren Beine ist sie gut für die Übergangszeit und mit dem Windstopper und der passablen Wetterbeständigkeit auch gut für einen AlpenX mit mäßigem Wetter
Für Herbst & Winter finde ich im direkten Vergleich die Endura Singletrack aber deutlich besser und die ist sogar auch noch günstiger.


----------



## Mkraba (27. August 2012)

Blöde Frage... wie fahrt ihr in der kalten Jahreszeit mit Knie-/Ellenbogen-Schonern? Ich habe jetzt im Sommer (erste Saison mit Schonern) die berghoch meist im Rucksack belassen und dann erst am Gipfel angezogen.

Mit einer langen Hose wird das eine ziemliche Doktorarbeit, oder?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. August 2012)

sowohl unter die Countdown wie auch unter die Singletrack gehen die Schoner dank Längs Reißverschlüsse drunter
Schützer mit Klettverschlüssen für die man die Schuhe nicht ausziehen muss, sind natürlich einfacher an/auszuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mkraba (27. August 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> sowohl unter die Countdown wie auch unter die Singletrack gehen die Schoner dank Längs Reißverschlüsse drunter
> Schützer mit Klettverschlüssen für die man die Schuhe nicht ausziehen muss, sind natürlich einfacher an/auszuziehen



Das heißt aber dann auch im Winter gilt das gleiche:
Ohne Schoner losfahren und dann auf dem Berg die Schoner erst anziehen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. August 2012)

Mkraba schrieb:


> Das heißt aber dann auch im Winter gilt das gleiche:
> Ohne Schoner losfahren und dann auf dem Berg die Schoner erst anziehen?


jo, das kannst du halten wie du willst 
meinen alten Knochen gönne ich die Schützer durchaus auch mal von Anfang an, die halten ja auch zu einem gewissen Teil warm 
kommt eben auch auf die Schützer selbst an, sprich wie bequem die sind


----------



## xp2004 (28. August 2012)

Also gerade bei Schnee und Eis , denke ich ernsthaft über Schoner nach.

@ Bjoern_u, habe mir die Singletrack mal angeschaut. Ist wohl wirklich nicht übel.
Aber leider nicht lieferbar in XXL. Bin 1,90.


----------



## Rolf1962 (29. August 2012)

Man kann die Schoner auch zu den Wadeln runterziehen bis zu den Schuhen. so haben wir es beim Volleyball gemacht und dürfe auch bei weichen Schonern so beim MBT klappen. Stört nicht besonders und bei bedarf werden die Dinger hochgezogen, auch bei Hose drüber.


----------



## Rolf1962 (29. August 2012)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Die Gore-Hosen sind echt schweineteuer. Wenn man sich überlegt, dass man sich einmal mault und dann meistens die Funktion hin ist....Fox macht geile Klamotten, orientieren sich allerdings oft Richtung Motorsport. Daher sind die oft etwas schwer, sprich Freeride ja, touren nein! Kann natürlich sein, dass die mittlerweile auch was passendes im Angebot haben. Ich fahre mittlerweile gerne Nakamura Shorts. Außen schon weit und lässig, innen Sitzpolster. Perfekt. Allerdings gibts sowas nicht in lang, zumindest habe ich noch nichts von Nakamura gefunden :/
> Preis/Leistung der Shorts ist unschlagbar



auch wenn dein Beitrag ein halbes Jahr alt ist, Wetterbedingt wieder aktuell.
hier in lang, nur halt sehr eng:


http://www.sportabteilung.de/Nakamura_Herren_Fahrradhose_St_Etienne_Lang.htm


----------



## flowbike (29. August 2012)

wie lautet der threadtitel noch mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf1962 (29. August 2012)

Stimmt ja, bezog sich nur auf den Hersteller "Nakamur". wobei "lässig" definitionssache ist


----------



## wurzelhoppser (29. August 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die Countdown hält aber nicht wirklich warm !
> spätestens ab einstelligen Temperaturen muss man was (langes) unterziehen
> bedingt durch die abzippbaren Beine ist sie gut für die Übergangszeit und mit dem Windstopper und der passablen Wetterbeständigkeit auch gut für einen AlpenX mit mäßigem Wetter
> Für Herbst & Winter finde ich im direkten Vergleich die Endura Singletrack aber deutlich besser und die ist sogar auch noch günstiger.


Habe beide aber die Endura ist auch nicht wärmer.Nur in der Länge könnte die Endura etwas länger sein,glaube die Tommys haben alle kurze beine
Ansonsten sie beide sehr empfehlenswert,und ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (30. August 2012)

jo danke dass ihr den thread wieder aufmacht 
suche auch eine lässige, da ich mit einer engen aussehe wie der Storch höchstpersönlich.
Suche außerdem eine die nicht schwarz ist ;-)


----------



## Krol (3. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin hier normal nur stiller "Mitleser", hab mich aber nun mal registriert und hätte auch mal ne Frage.

Diesen Winter wollte ich das Bike mal nicht "einwintern" sondern weiterhin fahren, und bin nun auf der Suche nach der passenden Bekleidung.

Da ich damit Null Erfahrung hab, wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob jemand von euch mit der hier Erfahrung hat, oder mir dazu was sagen kann:

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radhosen/fox-push-pant-whiteorange/284550.html

Meint ihr ist die ellastisch genug um damit auch den Berg (bequem) hochzukommen? 

Danke schonmal. Gruß Krol


----------



## Laphroaig10 (3. September 2012)

das ist eine Downhill/MX Hose, die Dinger sind vor allem robust
für Touren sind die nicht wirklich geeignet


----------



## MEGATEC (3. September 2012)

Ich wollte nach zwei Jahren mal ein Fazit zur Engelbert Strauß MOTION Hose abgeben die ja einige hier, inkl mir tragen und die ja in etlichen Postings erwähnt ist.

Nach diversen Hosen von GORE, VAUDE und PEARL IZUMI muß ich sagen das die Hose die beste Winterhose ist die ich hatte und habe, weil :

- Funktion nach wie vor Top, einzig mit Imprägnierspray mußte ich behandeln, aber nach zwei Wintern nutzung auch wirklich kein Wunder
- auch nach X km ist an der Hose nix gerissen oder kaputt auch ein paar Stürze hat sie ohne Schäden ( außer Materialabschürfungen ) überstanden
- Die Passform ist dank FLEXBELT auch immer noch Top, passt mir immernoch obwohl ich nun 2kg mehr hab 
- die Hose gibt immer noch SUPER WARM ! Das Futter zeigt vom Schwitzen keine Spuren oder Schweißablagerungen

- einzige Negativpunkte : ein Druckknopf ist kaputt gegangen hab ich dann aber im Nähladen nen neuen geholt und das Rasselgeräusch ist au noch da, was mich aber eigentlich nicht stört... 

Und die Hose hier war + ist es :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6484617&highlight=engelbert#post6484617


----------



## ramtb (12. September 2012)

Bin so langsam ebenfalls nach einer ähnlichen Hose und dabei in einer Anzeige in der Mountain Bike auf folgende Hose gestoßen: 
PEARL IZUMI ELITE SOFTSHELL ZIP OFF PANT

Nur leider scheint sie noch in keinem Shop zu haben sein. Weis einer zufällig wann oder wo man sie erwerben kann?
Danke.


----------



## tool (12. September 2012)

Wenn's kalt wird, werde ich mal meine Haglöfs Rugged Mountain Pant auf'm Bike testen, die sitzt kompakt, aber noch weit genug, hat Stretcheinsätze am Gesäß und den Knien und ist relativ unkaputtbar.


----------



## MEGATEC (12. September 2012)

ramtb schrieb:


> Bin so langsam ebenfalls nach einer ähnlichen Hose und dabei in einer Anzeige in der Mountain Bike auf folgende Hose gestoßen:
> PEARL IZUMI ELITE SOFTSHELL ZIP OFF PANT
> 
> Nur leider scheint sie noch in keinem Shop zu haben sein. Weis einer zufällig wann oder wo man sie erwerben kann?
> Danke.



170,- Euro für die Hose ????


Und dann scheint es noch eine normale dünne Bike Hose zu sein wenn ich mir das Bild so anschau - für Herbst, Winter, Schlamm wohl kaum das richtige....


----------



## ramtb (13. September 2012)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> 170,- Euro für die Hose ????
> 
> 
> Und dann scheint es noch eine normale dünne Bike Hose zu sein wenn ich mir das Bild so anschau - für Herbst, Winter, Schlamm wohl kaum das richtige....



Ja der UVP ist deftig aber um darüber und über das Material zu urteilen würde ich sie halt gerne mal in der Hand halten.
Für den Herbst halte ich sie allerdings auf den ersten Blick für mich schon geeignet. Winter wird sich zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flametop (13. September 2012)

Softshell im Winter ist mmn ausreichend. Wie immer zwiebelprinzip. Kommt aber natürlich auf die dicke des Materials an.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (13. September 2012)

Für die Beine reicht ja der nötigste Schutz, da beim Biken die Beine sowieso immer warm sind.

Problemzonen sind Hände und Füße.


----------



## MEGATEC (14. September 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Für die Beine reicht ja der nötigste Schutz, da beim Biken die Beine sowieso immer warm sind.
> 
> Problemzonen sind Hände und Füße.



Na ja - also ich hatte beim Wintebiken meist andere Sorgen: nämlich mit den Partien die immer direkt im Fahrtwind lagen ( Kniee ), oder bei denen sich Schweiß bildete ( Waden und Kniekehlen). 
Warme gute Winterschuhe + Handschuhe sollten bei minusgraden obligatorisch sein, deswegen hab ich da auch keine "Problemzonen"...


Bei so ner dünnen Softshell ohne wärmendes Innenfutter sehe ich aber "erhebliche" Problemzonen...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. September 2012)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Na ja - also ich hatte beim Wintebiken meist andere Sorgen: nämlich mit den Partien die immer direkt im Fahrtwind lagen ( Kniee ), oder bei denen sich Schweiß bildete ( Waden und Kniekehlen).
> Warme gute Winterschuhe + Handschuhe sollten bei minusgraden obligatorisch sein, deswegen hab ich da auch keine "Problemzonen"...
> 
> 
> Bei so ner dünnen Softshell ohne wärmendes Innenfutter sehe ich aber "erhebliche" Problemzonen...



Wobei Schweißbildung auch immer sehr subjektiv ist - ich schwitze z.b. eher am Rücken und unter den Achseln, an den Beinen mäßig bis gar nicht.

Aber da hat ja jeder seine eigenen persönlichen Empfindungen und muss sich danach richten


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. September 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Für die Beine reicht ja der nötigste Schutz, da beim Biken die Beine sowieso immer warm sind.



nach knapp 20J biken mit dieser Einstellung, teilweise bei 0-5°C noch mit der kurzen Hose unterwegs gewesen, musste ich leider auch feststellen, dass das an den Knie nicht gillt ! 
Mittlerweile muss ich schon bei Temperaturen unter 20° darauf achten zumindest eine 3/4 Hose anzuziehen oder die Schützer anlassen um die Knie einigermaßen warm zu halten, zumindest wenn ich Abends und am nächsten Tag keine Schmerzen in den Knie haben möchte
Nicht warm halten fördert leider enorm das Arthrosen Problem 

Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für die Hände/Finger


----------



## alexanderZ (15. September 2012)

ich hab heute die neue platzangst RAM getestet - top hose für diesen winter

hoher schnitt am rücken, also bleibt der nierenbereich warm und trocken
verstellbare bundweite mit klett-bändern
3 belüftungs-RVs am oberschenkel
abnehmbare beinlinge, die am knöchel mittels RV enger gemacht werden können - da kommt nichts rein / in die kette
wasserabweisender stoff (nicht dicht, aber da ich eh nicht bei platzregen losfahre alles gut)
atmungsaktiv
gut verarbeitet

im vergleich zur maloja RAMAZ ist der stoff weicher, wird also eher bei stürzen leiden, dafür knistert der stoff auch nicht.

falls jemand ne maloja ramaz in grün braucht - PN an mich


----------



## Mkraba (16. September 2012)

alexanderZ schrieb:


> ich hab heute die neue platzangst RAM getestet - top hose für diesen winter



Ich find zu der genannten Hose keine Infos. Ist die Bulldog nicht die aktuelle?


----------



## alexanderZ (16. September 2012)

sorry, die ram heisst jetzt bulldog, hab die gekauft. war zum zeitunkt des schreibens verwirrt


----------



## unixgeek (17. September 2012)

Kennt jemand aus eigener Erfahrung die AxelM. Snow von Maloja?
Gerade der Vergleich mit der Bulldog würde mich interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexanderZ (17. September 2012)

das schnittmuster ist 1:1 das der ramaz aus der vorjahreskollektion, ob sich am stoff was getan hat kann ich nciht beurteilen. 

maloja ist "härter" als die platzangst


----------



## unixgeek (17. September 2012)

Ah, ok. Ich habe eine JanM die gefällt mir in der "harten" Stoffqualität ganz gut. Bin nur nicht sicher wie das bei einer langen Hose ist. Selbst die kurze JanM ist schon ziemlich schwer...
Vielleicht ist da die Bulldog eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. September 2012)

hattet Ihr dies hier schon gesehen 

fuer die Freerider und DH'ler 

Zip off Hose + shirt 79,-

http://www.enduro-store.de/bekleidung/combos/bekleidungs-combos/thor-s9-static-freeride-hose--shirt-charcoal-red.php

http://www.enduro-store.de/bekleidung/combos/bekleidungs-combos/thor-s9-static-freeride-hose--shirt-o-gangsta.php

und fuer 99,-

http://www.enduro-store.de/bekleidung/combos/bekleidungs-combos/thor-static-freeride-hose--shirt-raven.php


----------



## alexanderZ (17. September 2012)

ein chicano-dalmatiner-dowhnhill-schlafanzug, super!


----------



## Mic_ha (17. September 2012)

eine weitere Alternative bieten meiner Meinung nach "Winter-Wanderhosen". Sitzen sehr bequem sind recht Reiß- und Wetterfest und von den Preisen her auch ok.


----------



## Michael1989 (19. September 2012)

Hier wäre ne Hose von Platzangst,mnm lässig...aber ganz schon teuer mit 140


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (19. September 2012)

Die is aber auch so was von geil dafür, grad bei Schlamm und Schnee. Ne Regenhose ist es nicht!
Hab hier im Thread dazu schon was geschrieben.
Werde auch meine Frau damit ausstatten, und das man die Beine abzippen kann fund ich auch super denn damit kann ich die Hose genau auf den Zweck und die Temperaturen anpassen.


----------



## wholeStepDown (19. September 2012)

@ mike

könntest du vllt mal die Rückseite der Hose fotografieren? Es ist allgemein furchtbar schwer, von den Platzangst Shorts/Pants vernünftige Bilder im Netz zu finden- außer dieser einen Standardperspektive

Edit:
wie fällt die Hose denn von der Größe her aus? Ich bin 1.85 / 77kg - tendenziell M oder eher L?


----------



## _mike_ (19. September 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> wie fällt die Hose denn von der Größe her aus? Ich bin 1.85 / 77kg - tendenziell M oder eher L?



Schau doch mal hier rein:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9894465#post9894465


----------



## Michael1989 (19. September 2012)

Ansonsten wie schon erwähnt , wären Günstigere Wanderhosen ne alternative und ne lange Thermo Unterhose drunter tragen,sollte es doch mal was kälter werden... 
Aber welche Wannderhosen sind jetzt vom Schnitt dafür am besten geeignet..Ich glaube da könnte sich ein Oudtoor Laden der Jack-Wolfskin führt empfehlen


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. September 2012)

alexanderZ schrieb:


> ein chicano-dalmatiner-dowhnhill-schlafanzug, super!


 
kannst ja die anderen Faben nehemen 
und fuer den Preis...unschlagbar gegenüber Platzangst


----------



## flametop (19. September 2012)

ist die platzangst arg baggy? und wie schwer ist sie ca.? sprich ist sie "tourentauglich" was auch immer man darunter versteht


----------



## Michael1989 (19. September 2012)

http://www.unterwegs.biz/jack-wolfskin-bike-me-regenhose-1025.html?w=gb


----------



## ramtb (19. September 2012)

Zum Thema "Wanderhosen": Ich trage persönlich gerade 2 FjällRäven Karl Hosen zum Rad fahren. Es gibt eigentlich kaum was auszusetzen außer dass sie mal mehr oder ungewachst nur etwas Regen/Schnee abhalten.


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. September 2012)

Ich persönlich bin mit meiner GBW Fusion-Softshell mit Windstopper und abzipbaren Beinen ziemlich zufrieden. Bin sie bis ca. 2° fahren und habe keinen Anlass mich drüber zu beschweren. Warm genug war die Hose allemal. Einzig die Optik der gezippten Beine muss man mögen aber ehe es reinzieht, mache ich lieber die Zipper dicht. Bis 0° hält die Hose locker dicht ... also gegen Kälte. Wie es mit Schnee, Schlamm und Regen aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Da bin ich dann doch zu sehr Pussy, um bei solchen Bedingungen zu fahren.


----------



## _mike_ (20. September 2012)

flametop schrieb:


> ist die platzangst arg baggy? und wie schwer ist sie ca.? sprich ist sie "tourentauglich" was auch immer man darunter versteht



Mensch, lies dir doch mal diesen und den verlinkten Thread durch....is doch alles schon zig mal gefragt und beantwortet worden.
Und wenn du darauf keinen Bock hast: bestell dir eine und schick se halt zurück wenn sie dir nicht gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flametop (21. September 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Mensch, lies dir doch mal diesen und den verlinkten Thread durch....is doch alles schon zig mal gefragt und beantwortet worden.
> Und wenn du darauf keinen Bock hast: bestell dir eine und schick se halt zurück wenn sie dir nicht gefällt.



ich lese hier nur was darüber, dass sie sehr groß ausfällt. das war aber nicht gefragt. und nein, ich lese mir nicht erst diesen 27-seitigen thread komplett durch. dafür ist ein forum da. und es ist nicht, als wäre hier alle drei tage ein neuer thread mit "ist die platzangsthose tourentauglich". dann könnte ich deine reaktion verstehen. so nicht. danke auch!


----------



## MitchMG (21. September 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> hattet Ihr dies hier schon gesehen
> 
> fuer die Freerider und DH'ler
> 
> ...



Die Thor Raven Sachen gefallen mir gut. Leider bekommt man die nur in so Mädchengrößen.......
Von den Thor Static Sachen habe ich eine Kombo in Beige.
Eigentlich ganz ok und Robust.
Allerdings hat die Hose einige Nachteile.
Sie ist recht kurz und an den Beinen(Abschlüssen) sehr weit geschnitten.
Dadurch kann man sich schnell im Kettenblatt, Schwinge oder so verheddern.
Hab ich öfters beim Tues mit weiten Hosen.
Ausserdem sind die Tasche seltsam angeordnet. So hat man alles was man da rein tut genau in der Sturzzone.  Und ich möchte weder mein Smartphone zertrümmern, noch den Autoschlüssel im Bein stecken haben...

Vom Design her und Qualität ein klares  
Allerdings wenn ich sehe, dass ich meine Platzangst inkl. Platzangst Trikot für auch nur knapp 125,- gekauft habe, würde  ich die Platzangst Kombi vorziehen.

Übrigens   stimmt es nicht  mit sehr weit geschnitten.
Bei 90kg verteilt auf 183, trage ich eigentlich überall XL bzw. 36-38er Jeansgröße ( je nachdem wie es ausfällt).
Die Platzangst habe ich in XL bestellt und schon gezittert, da ich zwar kräftig bin aber nicht dick.....
Aber paßt perfekt. Weder brauche ich Gürtel, noch zwickt sie irgendwo.


----------



## wholeStepDown (21. September 2012)

Ich steh gerade auch zwischen der Platzangst Bulldog, der Dakine Syncline Pant und der Alpinestars All Mountain.
Von letztere hab ich die Short; sehr angenehm zu tragen, aber sehr dünn, kein hochgezogener Rücken, sie lange Hose (wie die Dakine) nicht zip-to-short.
Die Dakine hat an Knie und Hintern extra wasserdichte Nylonaufsätze gegen (Spritz(Wasser und Dreck, gute Taschenanordnung, dafür allgemein wenig Belüftung. 
Leider find ich kein Shop, der alle 3 im Sortiment hat. Bike24 hat die Dakine und die Alpinestars, dafür leider kein Platzangst.
Wegen der "zip-mode" und der vielen Belüftungen tendiere ich aber auch eher zur Platzangst. Wie lange bleibt da der Popo trocken bei Matsch und Dreck (kein Regen)?


----------



## Michael1989 (21. September 2012)

Muss mir auch noch überlegen,was ich anziehen möchte...dauert nicht mehr lange dann wird es verdammt kahlt und Feucht draußen werden. Ich besorg mir mal ne Regen/Wanderhose und teste das mal aus. Meine Kurze Shorts wäre vom Material her super,jetzt müsste es nur Langhose sein


----------



## wholeStepDown (21. September 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Bulldog in M und L bestellt- werde dann ma berichten, welche mir bei meiner Körpergröße passt. Parallel dazu ahb ich noch eine Craft Keep Warm Pant und ein Craft be active extreme Zip Langarmshirt bestellt. Kann der doofe Winter ruhig kommen...


----------



## "Joker" (21. September 2012)

Bei mir trifft heute die Alpinestar Allmountain ein. Nachdem ich sie gefahren bin, werde ich berichten.

Grüße, Marco

p.s.

Bin 173 cm groß, wiege ca. 75 kg und verfüge über einen mühsam angefuttertes Bäuchlein. Die Alpinestar Allmountain in Bundweite 32 sitzt mir an allen möglichen Stellen zu eng, deswegen habe ich mich nun für die gemütliche Bundweite 34 entschieden. Der Stoff macht einen robusten, aber für Touren nicht zu kräftigen Eindruck. Die Details, wie beispielsweise die Reißverschlüsse zur Belüftung an der Innenseite der Oberschenkel, die Volumenregulierungen an der Hüfte, den Knien und den Knöcheln, machen auf den ersten Blick Sinn und sind gut verarbeitet. Ich werde nach der ersten Fahrt Genaueres berichten.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (23. September 2012)

Die Bulldog würde ich bei Touren im Kasten hängen lassen, das Teil ist richtig steif, hier steht der Schutz im Vordergrund. Ich hab eine Vaude Windstopper kurz, die kommt nächste Woche in langer Version.
Das Material ist weich, Windstopper und Nässe ist sofort raus. Men's Gravit Softshell Pants

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/03648/SubProducts/036480105700

Das Vaude Zeugs bekomme ich jetzt zum Händler-Einkaufspreis, da fällt die Wahl natürlich auf Vaude, dennoch kann ich das Material 100% empfehlen und sie wäre wieder meine ersten Wahl.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (24. September 2012)

Die Men's Gravit Softshell Pants ist heute gekommen, sieht in Schwarz noch besser aus als die oliv Short.

Die Verarbeitung ist einfach top


----------



## machero (24. September 2012)

hab gerade diese hier gefunden...
http://www.bobshop.de/Maenner/Radho...-lange-Bikehose-o-Polster-Forest-schwarz.html
gefällt mir auch auf dem Bild erstmal sehr gut. hoffe sie ist nicht zu eng geschnitten und auch lang genug (xxl).


<edit:> sieht doch etwas eng geschnitten aus 

Kennt noch jemand die Gore Bike Wear Adventure Pants (2005). Das war die beste Hose. RIP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fotoschlumpf (25. September 2012)

Dann vergiss meinen Tipp mit der Vaude, ich nehme immer eine Nummer größer um die Länge zu bekommen, die ich benötige.

Das macht mit der Bundweitenregulierung wenig aus, sieht auch lässiger aus.

Aber noch längere Beine bei normaler Figur wird ein Problem.

Und Vaude hat nur eine Tasche, ist mir gerade aufgefallen an der Pearl Izumi.


----------



## HavannaClub (26. September 2012)

Ich habe mir diese http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_-3NYE7slNkI/TSOkHX0vj6I/AAAAAAAAAJc/WTntobAIY6w/s1600/Endura%2BSingletrack%2BPants%2B1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://d3matt.blogspot.com/2011/01/endura-singletrack-e8007-pants.html&h=700&w=449&sz=60&tbnid=dTRyAg6X6ELg4M:&tbnh=90&tbnw=58&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dendura%2Bsingletrack%2Bpant%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=endura+singletrack+pant&usg=__pfSR8afb2Nbk0Aj5CuSjHCtazyI=&docid=zu5BTEm8k-VU-M&hl=de&sa=X&ei=UhhjULe-OsSOswbHj4CICw&ved=0CGwQ9QEwCA&dur=6640 gekauft ( Endura Singletrack Pant E8007 ).

Ich bin 1,76 und Grösse M passt perfekt. Diese Hose ist weich und leicht.
4 grosse und eine kleine Tasche und auch noch echt günstig.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (26. September 2012)

schaut super cool aus, ich hab die kurze, super Qualität!

Was mich etwas bei der Bundweitenregulierung stört ist dieser Klettverschluss, er hängt an jeder Unterhose und Unterhemd, da musst immer sehr exakt fest machen sonst frisst er dir die weichen Stoffe auf.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2012)

So ich hab mir dann mal die Vaude Men`s Gravit bei Brüggelmann für 89 bestellt. Hatte noch einen 10 gutschein 

Ich bin mal gespannt wie die sich so auf dem trail und bei touren macht.

Ach mal sehen wie die passform bei M ist, laut tabelle müsste mir M lang perfekt passen.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (26. September 2012)

die haben auch super Preise und der Service ist gut bei Brüggelmann

wird dir sicher gefallen, das Material ist super weich, leicht und warm, genau richtig für den Herbst.
Die Hose hat auch an den richtigen Stellen Mehrweite, das bringt neben dem Stretch noch mal richtig Bewegungsfreiheit.

Schreib bitte wie sie dir passt/gefällt und ob du sie behältst.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2012)

Ich hoffe die geht auch noch bis in den winter rein !

Werd sie wohl am freitag in den händen, bzw beinen, halten 

Ich werd dann mal feedback geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edik. (26. September 2012)

Ist die Hose denn an den Waden eng genug, sodass sie nicht an der Kurbel schleift?


----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2012)

Beinabschluss durch Reißverschluss erweiterbar  

Also ein klares ja und nein


----------



## flowbike (26. September 2012)

hab die mir jetzt auch bestellt, ich hoffe da gehen noch Knieschoner drunter.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> hab die mir jetzt auch bestellt, ich hoffe da gehen noch Knieschoner drunter.


 

Das hoff ich auch !


----------



## fotoschlumpf (27. September 2012)

Knieschoner wird knapp, da bin ich gespannt ob das klappt
Der Beinreißverschluß macht richtig weit auf, da kommt man mit Schuhen locker raus und rein. Geschlossen sind die Beine sehr schmal und du streifst nicht. Die innere Seite des Stoffs ist verstärkt.

Ich würde mir ehrlich die Knieschoner nicht in eine lange Hose stecken, das muss ja permanent am Hosenbein ziehen, stelle ich mir unangenehm vor. Dann lieber Schützer über die Hose.


----------



## flowbike (27. September 2012)

nö geht gut. Ich fahr in der Übergangszeit auch manchmal ne Trekkinghose von deacthlon und hab da die Sinner drunter. Das geht gut zumal der Stoff von der Hose recht elastisch ist.
Warten wir mal ab. Mit Glück kommt Sie morgen noch, was mir sehr recht wäre, da ich am WE nach Davos fahre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , dann kann ich berichten.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2012)

So die Vaude mens Gravit ist soeben gekommen, das ist wohl die erste hose die auf anhieb passt! Die größentabelle von vaude ist ja auch sehr gut !

Jetzt mal zur hose selbe, erstklassige verarbeitung und tolles flauschiges tragegefühl 

Die Hose sitzt lässig aber nicht zu weit,an den oberschenkel und knieen ist sie aber immer noch weit genug um noch ein paar knieschoner drunter anzuziehen( 661 Kyle Strait).Im schrittbereich liegt sie eng genug an um nicht am sattel hängen zu bleiben, wenn man mal hinter solchem muss.
Am hosen abschluss hat sie seitlich reißverschlüsse, beim öffnen ist die Hose dann weit genug um auch mit schuhen/knieschonern einzusteigen.
Am hintern ist sie mit einem kunstlederartigen stoff verstärkt. Die bundweite lässt sich rechts und links mit klett verstellen, auch lässt sich ein gürtel tragen was bei mir jetzt nicht unbedingt nötig ist.
Ich habe bei einer schrittlänge innen 85cm und außen 105cm(gemessen vom boden bist hüftknochen) größe M genommen. Die hose reicht bei mir bis gut an die schuhe, auch mit angewinkelten beinen!

Fazit:
Eine leichte hose die ein sehr angenehmes tragegefühlt hat und super aufs biken zurechtgeschnitten ist. 
Jetzt muss sie sich noch im altag bewähren!


----------



## flowbike (28. September 2012)

kann ich jetzt auch alles mal so bestätigen 
Die Sinner gehen noch drunter, da der Stoff ja recht elastisch ist.
Jetzt das Ding mal auf dem Rad testen


----------



## fotoschlumpf (28. September 2012)

Super, bei Empfehlungen ist man ja dann doch froh wenn die Erwartungen erfüllt werden.
Beim Knieschutz war ich mir nicht sicher ob das klappt, ich mag die Weite um die Hüfte, das bring so viel Bewegungsfreiheit.

Ich bin auch total begeistert vom Stoff, weich und warm und doch robust.
Warte nur wenn du mal richtig rein schwitzt, man hat immer ein angenehmes Gefühl darin und es ist sofort wieder trocken.  

Ich hab jetzt einiges von Vaude und mit den Größen hat es immer gepasst. Vaude ist Kunde von uns und die Qualitätsstandards sind sehr sehr hoch bei denen.


----------



## wholeStepDown (29. September 2012)

ich finds schade, dass die hosen von vaude so arg nach sonntags-wannderausflug ausschauen; bei den shorts sind sie ja schon etwas "lockerer" geworden. würde beim rest auch nich schaden.
kennt jemand die Vaude craggy pant (lang)? 

Ich hab die Dakine Syncline wieder zurückgeschickt- Größe und Schnitt totaler Quatsch. Die Bulldog geht auch erst mal wieder zurück- zu heavy. Aber die behalt ich weiterhin im Auge, wenn die iwo im Angebot ist.
ach ja, zu den Größen:
185cm/77kg - Bulldog in M hat gut gepasst. Dakine war in L zu kurz und in XL oben rum viel zu weit. Außerdem hatte die unten einen riesen Schlag (Platz für 5 Lagen RaceFace DH) und keine möglichkeit, dass zu fixieren- hätte ich unten selber zusammenbinden müssen. Nee nee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fotoschlumpf (29. September 2012)

was Bulldog abgeht finde ich es auch zu viel, die Hose ist derart steif aber der Schnitt ist der Hammer, speziell der hochgezogene Bund hinten ist bei Kälte super.
Das Material ist als Schutz gedacht, gegen Kälte wird sie nur bedingt schützen. Auch nimmt sie keine Feuchtigkeit auf, da wirst von innen langsam nass.
Kurz nehme ich sie öfter lang sicher nut mit Funktionsunterwäsche, direkt auf der Haut finde ich nicht so toll


----------



## fotoschlumpf (29. September 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich finds schade, dass die hosen von vaude so arg nach sonntags-wannderausflug ausschauen; bei den shorts sind sie ja schon etwas "lockerer" geworden. würde beim rest auch nich schaden.
> kennt jemand die Vaude craggy pant (lang)?
> 
> Ich hab die Dakine Syncline wieder zurückgeschickt- Größe und Schnitt totaler Quatsch. Die Bulldog geht auch erst mal wieder zurück- zu heavy. Aber die behalt ich weiterhin im Auge, wenn die iwo im Angebot ist.
> ...



das mit Sonntagsausflug stimmt. ich nehme jetzt auch eher Schwarz, das Oliv hat diesen Touch etwas dabei.
Aber ich muss auch sagen, gerade das etwas Schlichtere gefällt mit bei den Shorts, dann ein cooles Shirt dazu und es sieht super aus.

Hast schon mal das lange Rad Shirt angehabt, das Material ist wie immer genial, warm, weich, guter Feuchtigkeitstransport. Für mich die beste Wahl was Material und Schnitt angeht:

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/04102/SubProducts/041020105600

hat aber wieder so eine Ski-Unterzieher-Optik,
da brauchst dann ne Maloja Hose und es kommt wieder gut.

Sorry wenn ich zu viel Mode quatsche ist halt meine Ecke.


----------



## GeorgeP (29. September 2012)

ich finde jetzt nicht das die Hose nach sonntagsnachmittag ausflug aussieht


----------



## wholeStepDown (29. September 2012)

das wäre die Craggy Pant:





Dieses beispielsweise die Craggy Softshell:


----------



## GeorgeP (29. September 2012)

Die hosen unterscheiden sich ja jetzt nicht extrem, was mir bei der Gravit halt noch gut gefällt sind die zwei öffnungsmöglichkeiten an den oberschenkeln. Berg rauf sehr nützlich


----------



## flametop (30. September 2012)

Ich persönlich bevorzuge meist Wanderhosen/Alpinhosen bekannter Hersteller. Diese sind mmn einfach flexibler einsetzbar und es gibt mehr Auswahl, die zumindest mich anspricht. Was Bikehosen so spezifisch macht ist mir nicht ganz klar. Lüftungsschlitze, schmaler Beinabschluss und ein hoher Bund am Rücken findet man ebenso bei den vielen Wanderhosen.
Günstiger kommt dabei allerdings auch nicht weg. Ist einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (30. September 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ich finde jetzt nicht das die Hose nach sonntagsnachmittag ausflug aussieht




ich Schwarz sieht sie auch gut aus aber ein bisserl Wandersmann sind die Sachen ja schon.
Aber da ist ein positiver Trend zu erkennen und bei dieser Qualität und auch Preis geht stimmt das Paket ja auch


----------



## fotoschlumpf (30. September 2012)

flametop schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bevorzuge meist Wanderhosen/Alpinhosen bekannter Hersteller. Diese sind mmn einfach flexibler einsetzbar und es gibt mehr Auswahl, die zumindest mich anspricht. Was Bikehosen so spezifisch macht ist mir nicht ganz klar. Lüftungsschlitze, schmaler Beinabschluss und ein hoher Bund am Rücken findet man ebenso bei den vielen Wanderhosen.
> Günstiger kommt dabei allerdings auch nicht weg. Ist einfach Geschmackssache.



Bei den Hosen ist es halt oft der verstärkte Po und ggf. die Innenseite der Beine (ausgenommen sind da natürlich hochalpine Hosen, aber die willst am Bike sicher nicht tragen).

Ja und bei Jacken ist der Unterschied erheblich, Rückenlänge und Armlänge wie bei Löffler sind optimal am Bike, das fehlt den Wandersachen.


----------



## GeorgeP (30. September 2012)

So heute hab ich die Vaude Mens Gravit beim biken angehabt, temeratur war um die 17°C bei strahlendem sonnenschein 

Eindeutig zu warm, selbst mit den öffnungen am bein, die im übrigen gut funktioniert. Man kommt doch ins schwitzen so im bereich kniee, schienbein und waden. Der feuchtigkeitstransport geht bei den temperaturen völlig i.o. auch klebt der stoff nicht unangenehm an der haut !
Berg ab hält sie super winddicht, was ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist! Ich denke kleinere regenschauer und spritzwasser hält sie auch ganz gut stand.

Die hose war in keinster weise störend beim biken, es war nicht zu rutschig auf dem sattel oder man ist auch nirgends hängen geblieben.

Mein Fazit:
Top hose die für temperaturen ab 15°C abwärts gut geeignet ist. Jetzt warten wir mal das frühjahr ab und schauen wie es um die qualität der hose bestimmt ist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mkraba (30. September 2012)

Ich hab die Platzangst Bulldog seit ein paar Tagen.

Die Größe ist okay. Ich hätte die Wahl: entweder am Bund passend und an den Beinen zu lang, oder an den Beinen die richtige Länge und am Bund zu eng... ich hab mich für erstes entschieden ;D

Der Tragekomfort ist gut. Auch die Lüftung find ich klasse. Die Tatsache, dass die Beine abgezippt werden können rechtfertigt für mich ein bisschen den Preis. 129 Euro für "nur eine lange Hose" fände ich zu viel. So kann man sich's schönreden, dass man ja auch noch eine kurze hat ^^

Was mich nur etwas stört, ist dass die Beine an den Knien etwas eng (für mich/meinen Geschmack) geschnitten sind. Wenn ich meine ONeal Dirt-Knieschoner an habe, dann hängt der Stoff manchmal über den Schoner (also nicht am Bein hoch, sondern so, dass der Schoner verdeckt wird) und dann etwas die Bewegung der Beine einschränkt. Dann muss ich in den Abfahrten immer an der Hose ziehen :-/

Aber davon abgesehen: top Hose =)


----------



## Gschmakofazy (30. September 2012)

Ganz ähnlich wie die meisten von euch auch such ich eine passende Hose für das was die nächsten Monate auf uns wartet. Daneben soll sie aber auch noch paar andere Funktionen erfüllen:

1. Ganzjahreshose für (Hoch-)touren in den Alpen fürs BBS, bergauf, wie bergab als Regenhose oder wenns einfach kalt ist
2. Leichte Hose für wärmere Skitouren
3. Evtl auch Bikepark-Einsatz, wobei das bei mir sowieso recht selten ist
4. Ganz konkret: DIE (einzige) lange Hose jetzt im November in Nepal (bis 5400m), ggf. durch Skiunterwäsche und co unterstützt.

Ich möcht eine Softshell, weils zum sitzen und fahren wesentlich angenehmer ist als jede Membran oder dünneres Zeug. Nach ziemlich langem Suchen hab ich die Norrona Bitihorn Flex1 in die engere Auwahl genommen. Kann jemand was zu Norrona generell oder vielleicht sogar konkret zu dieser Hose sagen?
Preis ist mir bewusst


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Oktober 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Ganz ähnlich wie die meisten von euch auch such ich eine passende Hose für das was die nächsten Monate auf uns wartet. Daneben soll sie aber auch noch paar andere Funktionen erfüllen:
> 
> 1. Ganzjahreshose für (Hoch-)touren in den Alpen fürs BBS, bergauf, wie bergab als Regenhose oder wenns einfach kalt ist
> 2. Leichte Hose für wärmere Skitouren
> ...


 

Du möchtest eine leichte robuste und regendichte hose, Softshell und robust schliest sich schon fast aus. Regendicht sind die auch nicht...

Zippbar und robust und mit skiunterwäsche wintertauglich machen ist dann wohl am ehhesten die Platzangst Bulldog.

Um vor regen geschützt zu sein brauchts immer noch eine seperrate regenhose.


----------



## Gschmakofazy (1. Oktober 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Du möchtest eine leite robuste und regendichte hose, Softshell und robust schliest sich schon fast aus. Regendicht sind die auch nicht...



Ich hab nie gesagt, dass dei Hose regendicht sien muss (was ja bei Softshell sowieso nicht geht). Ich will sie bei Regen anziehen, mir reichen aber die wasserabweisenden Eigenschaften einer guten Softshell-Hose. Das ist der Kompromiss, den ich für mich eingehe.

Robustheit ist definitiv ein Thema ... wenn ich viel Geld in die Hand nehme um mir etwas zu kaufen, dann soll das auch halten und den Anforderungen gewachsen sein.
Die Platzangst gefällt mir nicht so, da ist die Norrona wesentlich schöner - Erfahrungen dazu wären eben super.


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Oktober 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Ich hab nie gesagt, dass dei Hose regendicht sien muss (was ja bei Softshell sowieso nicht geht). Ich will sie bei Regen anziehen, mir reichen aber die wasserabweisenden Eigenschaften einer guten Softshell-Hose. Das ist der Kompromiss, den ich für mich eingehe.
> 
> Robustheit ist definitiv ein Thema ... wenn ich viel Geld in die Hand nehme um mir etwas zu kaufen, dann soll das auch halten und den Anforderungen gewachsen sein.
> Die Platzangst gefällt mir nicht so, da ist die Norrona wesentlich schöner - Erfahrungen dazu wären eben super.


 

Ah ok, weil du schriebst Regenhose 

Die platzangst mag vieleicht deinen geschmack nicht so ganz treffen aber dafür ist sie auch robust. Das weis ich von meiner RAM.
Mal sehen wie sich meine Vaude so schlagen wird, dornen oder auch mal bodenkontakt wird sie vermutlich nicht so locker wegstecken.
Die Norrona sieht in der tat sehr gut aus, ist aber auch eine softshell hose. Was wiederum die robustheit  ausschließt, ein teufelskreis


----------



## Gschmakofazy (1. Oktober 2012)

Argh ... ich seh schon, das Leben ist nicht einfach. Bei Platzangst stört mcih die Farbwahl und das Bikepark Image  Die RAM wäre sicher von der Funktion eine tolle Alternative ... ich werd hetue die Norrona mal live anschaun und mich damit auf ein Bike setzen, Bericht folgt:

[edit]: Die Norrona schaut zwar sehr geil aus, aber ist vom Material etwas zu dünn für Softshell. Sehr gut gefallen hat mir hingegen eine Hose von Mammut mit Goretex ProShell aus dem Skitouren-Bereich: Nordwand Pants. Genau der richtige Schnitt, unten eng, oben weit genug, stretch, Lüftung und Öffnung da wo man es braucht, sehr angenehm auf der Haut und von der Optik (in meinen Augen) der Hammer. Allerdings ist der Preis jenseits von gut uns böse.

Allgemein gabs da leider nicht viel buntes, des meiste war im Einheitsgrau/Schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flametop (1. Oktober 2012)

Evtl mal die Endura Singletrack anschauen? Robust und angenehm zu tragen ist sie! Mit entsprechender Unterwäsche auch für niedrige Temperaturen geeignet.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (1. Oktober 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So heute hab ich die Vaude Mens Gravit beim biken angehabt, temeratur war um die 17°C bei strahlendem sonnenschein
> 
> Eindeutig zu warm, selbst mit den öffnungen am bein, die im übrigen gut funktioniert. Man kommt doch ins schwitzen so im bereich kniee, schienbein und waden. Der feuchtigkeitstransport geht bei den temperaturen völlig i.o. auch klebt der stoff nicht unangenehm an der haut !
> Berg ab hält sie super winddicht, was ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist! Ich denke kleinere regenschauer und spritzwasser hält sie auch ganz gut stand.
> ...



ich bin heute mit der kurzen Hose gefahren, gleiches Mterial. Unten 13°C im Nebel waren die Knie dann etwas rot. Kein Kältegefühl aber die Haut hat schon reagiert, am Sattel war dann auch etwas Wind, würde mal <10°C auf etwa 1700 Seehöhe tippen. Der Hochnebel ist gemäß Wanderer bis 2000 hoch gegangen.

Die lange Hose < 5°C, das Teil ist richtig schön warm. Ich nehme die Kniewärmer von Mavic plus diese geile kurze Hose und bergab eine kurze Regenhose von Gore drüber (hält auch die Kuhreste gut fern). So komme ich bis <8-10°C gut hin und dann ab in diese geniale lange Hose.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (1. Oktober 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Argh ... ich seh schon, das Leben ist nicht einfach. Bei Platzangst stört mcih die Farbwahl und das Bikepark Image  Die RAM wäre sicher von der Funktion eine tolle Alternative ... ich werd hetue die Norrona mal live anschaun und mich damit auf ein Bike setzen, Bericht folgt:
> 
> [edit]: Die Norrona schaut zwar sehr geil aus, aber ist vom Material etwas zu dünn für Softshell. Sehr gut gefallen hat mir hingegen eine Hose von Mammut mit Goretex ProShell aus dem Skitouren-Bereich: Nordwand Pants. Genau der richtige Schnitt, unten eng, oben weit genug, stretch, Lüftung und Öffnung da wo man es braucht, sehr angenehm auf der Haut und von der Optik (in meinen Augen) der Hammer. Allerdings ist der Preis jenseits von gut uns böse.
> 
> Allgemein gabs da leider nicht viel buntes, des meiste war im Einheitsgrau/Schwarz.



die ist ja der Hammer, Farbe ist geil.
Aber dir ist schon klar das es sich hier um eine 3-Lagen Hose handelt.  zu der passen Steigeisen besser als Bike Schuhe ( < 20°C mit Unterwäsche kein Problem)!!!!!!


----------



## flametop (1. Oktober 2012)

Was zwar nicht ganz zum Thema passt aber doch eine gute Lösung ist sind z.B. Lauftights und darüber lässige Bikeshorts. Der Stylefaktor ist dabei natürlich nicht ganz so hoch


----------



## Gschmakofazy (1. Oktober 2012)

@flametop: Das hab ich bisher genau so gemacht und war damit auch sehr zufrieden. Aber fÃ¼r Regen und echte KÃ¤lte ist das halt keine DauerlÃ¶sung. Aber ansonsten eine Top-LÃ¶sung.

Die Hose ist einfach absolutes Top-Level und deckt eben ein breites Spektrum ab, zumindest wenn man dem Preis glaubt ^^ (Ich denke mit etwas Geschick wird man bei 350â¬ landen)

Meine 4 Punkte von oben wÃ¤ren damit locker abgedeckt und sie wÃ¤re auch wirklich wasserdicht. Das einzige Problem ist die Abriebfestigkeit, wenn man Sand/Schlamm auf der SitzflÃ¤che hat. Aber das kann auf Dauer sowieso keine Hose, da kommts halt drauf an, dass ich notfalls einfach mit Wasser sauber mach- oder habts ihr da bessere/andere Tipps?

Da mich die Hose auch in Nepal begleiten soll und dort vorzugsweise alle Aufgaben von leichter Regenhose bis "Winterhose" um 3 Uhr morgens auf Ã¼ber 5000m erfÃ¼llen soll ist eine 3L ProShell sicher nicht ganz verkehrt ... Ich werd mal schaun, obs nicht etwas in der Kategorie unter 300â¬ gibt. Das einzige Problem ist die Farbe, weils vermutlich schwierig zur Jacke (Peak Touring Jacket) passt ... genau weiÃ ichs Anfang nÃ¤chster Woche, wenn ich beides mal live anschaun kann.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (1. Oktober 2012)

für Nepal sicher eine Option

Wenn du Tipps brauchst für Nepal, mein Arbeitskollege hat ein kleines nettes Büchlein aufgelegt:

http://www.buecher.de/shop/nepal/an...nk/products_products/detail/prod_id/36259684/

Er hat einiges an Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Wenn du ein Buch kaufst wird er dir sicher auch so ein paar Tipps geben!

Uns hat er in der Firma einen tollen Dia-Vortrag gezeigt, war so eine typische Umrundung mit Gepäcktransport.
Der Glückliche bekommt dafür auch noch unbezahlten Urlaub, ich mach den falschen Job.


----------



## Gschmakofazy (1. Oktober 2012)

Liegt schon hier  Vielleicht komm ich auf die Tipps noch zurück!


----------



## fotoschlumpf (1. Oktober 2012)

da kann ich sicher den Kontakt herstellen, Frank ist sehr umgänglich


----------



## cassn (3. Oktober 2012)

Ein leidiges Thema....

Ich hab hier aus älteren Zeiten eine Pinewood Lappland extreme hier.
Ansich nicht schlecht, verstärktes Gesäß, Knie und Beininnenseiten.
Hatte nur immer eine hohe Artmungsaktivität im Kopf und sehe eben, dass die mit 5000 angegeben ist.
Erklärt natürlich, warum es doch immer recht klamm ist. Bei kühlen Temps im Winter, da man nicht soviel schwitzt, klappt es.

Brauche daher auch was anderes.
Habe mir als Jacke eine reine Softshell von RAB geholt, bei Regen jedoch nicht zu gebrauchen. Auch hab ich starke Bedenken bei den dünnen Softshellteilen was Büsche und co. angeht.
2 Arbeitshosen von Strauss hab ich, von denen hier immer geredet wird ist aber eine Softshell?


----------



## ms303 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe auf Grund der Empfehlungen hier und vor allem des Preises bei Brügelmann dann auch die Vaude Men´s Softshell Gravit Pants bestellt.

Da ich genau zwischen zwei Größen lag (XL und XXL), habe ich beide Größen bestellt und auch direkt bezahlt (Paypal).

XL ist leider zu klein.

XXL passt besser, aber leider gibt es Abweichungen zwischen den beiden Modellen, die mir geliefert wurden.

Die XL-Version entspricht optisch etc. genau der Vaude- bzw. Brügelmann-Homepage.

Die XXL-Version (die ja besser passt) leider nicht.

Da sind die Etiketten komplett anders, und das Innenfutter unterscheidet sich auch farblich.

Damit könnte ich noch leben....

Aber der prägnanteste Unterschied ist die Beschaffenheit des rechten Innenbeins.

Bei der (auf der Homepage gezeigten) 2012-Version ist das Innenbein mit einer Gummierung versehen, damit es vor der Kette geschützt ist.

Diese Gummierung ist bei meiner XXL-Version überhaupt nicht vorhanden.

Einfach nur normaler Stoff...

Was mich darauf schliesen lässt, dass es sich bei meiner XXL-Version (wahrscheinlich) um ein Vorjahresmodell handelt.

Wir würdet Ihr verfahren?

Zurückschicken (Größe XXl ist zudem auch mittlerweile ausverkauft in schwarz), oder Preisnachlass, oder was?

Normal bin ich nicht so kleinlich, aber es kot... mich an, etwas bezahlt zu haben, das ich dann nicht wie versprochen bekomme...

In der Farbe "Pebbles" (also grau) und XXL gibt es die Hose noch...

Damit könnte ich mich zur Not auch noch anfreunden.

Aber nicht mit einem Vorjahresmodell oder einer Hose, die nicht dem entspricht, wie ich sie bestellt habe...

Danke für Eure Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flametop (6. Oktober 2012)

musst du jetzt aber nicht in jedem thread posten, oder?`und scheinbar hast du deine entscheidung doch schon getroffen, wobei sollen wir denn dann bitte helfen? wenn du nicht zufrieden bist umtauschen, fertig.


----------



## ms303 (6. Oktober 2012)

Sorry,

hab´s in dem (für mich) falschem Thread bereits gelöscht, daher bitte als zeitliche Überschneidung werten...

Und entschieden habe ich mich bisher noch nicht.

Daher bitte ich nach wie vor um einem Tip, was ihr machen würdet.

Denn eine graue Hose von Vaude und eine Windjacke von Rose in grau (die ich bereits habe) kommen zusammen bestimmt bestimmt nicht so toll rüber, da es da bestimmt einen farblichen Unterschied geben wird.

Konntest Du aber nicht wissen .

Daher die Frage nach der Erfahrung einem Preisnachlaß etc. für die Falschlieferung...


----------



## flametop (6. Oktober 2012)

also ich würde sie zurückgeben und das gesuchte modell woanders kaufen!


----------



## flowbike (6. Oktober 2012)

falls es Dir hilft: Das Grau (Pebbles) ist ein sehr helles.
Ich habe mir grau bestellt, weil ich nicht schon wieder was schwarzes haben wollte, war aber recht überrascht, wie hell es ist.
Mir gefällt's aber gut


----------



## Cityracer (7. Oktober 2012)

flametop schrieb:


> Evtl mal die Endura Singletrack anschauen? Robust und angenehm zu tragen ist sie! Mit entsprechender Unterwäsche auch für niedrige Temperaturen geeignet.



gefällt mir auch gut; kannst du was zu deren Größen sagen, also wie die "ausfällt"? Danke.


----------



## Ulmi (11. Oktober 2012)

vielleicht fall ich jetzt komplett aus der rolle, aber was mir in letzter zeit vor allem beim snowboarden auffällt, dass gerade die alten cracks, aber auch junge, sich nicht mehr dem preissyndicat und der masse unterwerfen wollen und statt mamut, vaude, northface etc. bewußt engelbert&strauss workwear anziehen, die ja mittlerweile auch alles abdecken...bin ganz erschrocken, als ich sogar einen werbespot von denen auf dmax gesehen habe....mein vater kommt von der baustelle, deswegen sind mir die klamotten und kataloge nur zu gut bekannt, da bekommt man echt für nen bruchteil an geld ordentliche robuste klamotten, ich konnt mich aber noch nicht überwinden in Handwerker Klamotten auf die Piste zu gehen....macht das schon jemand hier?!

War gerade zum Spass auf der Seite und hab ne recht anständige Winterbundhose mit Stretcheinsätzen gefunden....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Oktober 2012)

Cityracer schrieb:


> gefällt mir auch gut; kannst du was zu deren Größen sagen, also wie die "ausfällt"? Danke.


ich habe die in XL
im Bund passend zur Größe, in der Länge leider etwas kurz
scheinbar sind die Engländer nicht mit (normal) langen Beinen gesegnet 
Die Hose ist aber klasse !



Ulmi schrieb:


> ....macht das schon jemand hier?!


klar !
Das Zeug ist nicht schlecht(er)
gib hier im Thread auch einige Tips


----------



## flowbike (12. Oktober 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> ..
> War gerade zum Spass auf der Seite und hab ne recht anständige Winterbundhose mit Stretcheinsätzen gefunden....


Fahre auch eine seit 2 Jahren 
beste Bundhose für's Biken im Winter ist imho die "Funktionshose e.s. prestige"


----------



## wholeStepDown (12. Oktober 2012)

die schaut auch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Generell ham die interessante Sachen- danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drake77 (16. Oktober 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> Fahre auch eine seit 2 Jahren
> beste Bundhose für's Biken im Winter ist imho die "Funktionshose e.s. prestige"



Habe die Hose eben bestellt, mal sehen wie die sich trägt.


----------



## Ulmi (16. Oktober 2012)

hab sie mir gerade auch angeschaut....der Hammer ist, da wird eine Prestige auf ebay vercheckt, gebraucht mit Löchern vom Schweißen und die ist jetzt schon bei 16 Euro


----------



## Budderbrezn (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab auch eine von Engelbert Strauss (e. s. comfort). Nutze ich zum biken, geocachen und um mit dem Hund raus zugehen usw. Für ca. 50 Euronen unschlagbar das Teil!


----------



## flowbike (16. Oktober 2012)

drake77 schrieb:


> Habe die Hose eben bestellt, mal sehen wie die sich trägt.


Ich denke, die wird dir gefallen, ich habe mir allerdings am Hosenbeinende noch Druckknöpfe hingemacht.


----------



## DH_is_FUN (17. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
also ich hab mir letzt die bulldog von platzangst gehohlt und bin sehr zufrieden hatte auch gedacht, dass sie sehr steif wäre aber nach 1-3 maligem tragen ist sie nicht mehr steif un ich werde sie auch im richtigen winter dann bei touren anziehen die hose ist echt top auch gut belüftet wenn mal will durch die airzipps ist echt top

__________________
Verkaufe CUBE Fritzz sl inM 2012
VB 2650
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cube-fritzz-sl-2012-in-m/81601011-230-7182


----------



## Nighthawk_2007 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir im Frühjahr, die
GORE Bike Wear FUSION SO WINDSTOPPER® Hose schwarz
geholt und bin voll zufrieden, sie ist angenehm zu tragen
auch wenn es wärmer wird, abzippbar ist sie auch.
Letzten Sonntag bei ca. 12 Grad immer wieder Regen, Schlamm
war sie sehr angenehm zu tragen hatte nie ein unangenehmes tragegefühl
und sie ist auch bei kälteren Themperaturen geeignt.
Die Beine kann man unten enger machen.
Sie hat vier verschliesbare Taschen.
-eine Gesästasche
-zwei Fronttaschen
-eine wasserdichte Tasche auf höhe der Oberschenkel

Ich hatte die Vaude abprobiert, aber sie sas bei mir nicht so gut,
bin 186 gross und habe eine innere Beinlänge von 89 cm

Grüsse Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tz3Tz3 (5. November 2012)

hi,

ich habe, dank dem thread, über 2011/2012 die Pearl Izumi Alpine getragen und stimme Masberg mit seinem Fazit nach 500km zu 

"positiv" und "neutral" treffen es gut, funktion ist nach einem jahr bei ca. 600km erhalten.
als einziger "negativ" punkt wäre bei mir das relativ flott daherschleichende ausbeulen & verziehen des materials an stärker beanspruchten stellen zu bemängeln.

nun möchte mich mir eine neue hose zulegen und habe mir DEN thread mal wieder durchgelesen. 
folgende modelle hab ich mal in die engere wahl gezogen:

 Fjällräven Barents Trouser
 Vaude Gravit Softshell Pant
 Gore Bike Path Windstopper AS
 Endura Singletrack Pant

die Fjällräven ist subjektiv leicht vorne, die Vaude wird wohl zu sehr "schlabbern", 
die Gore.. ist vermutlich nicht schlecht und bei der Endura stören mich zu kurze beinabschlüsse... sag ich mal, hab noch keine der hosen getragen 
zu mir: 180 cm / 74 kg, regelmäßige anstrengungen im mittelgebirge..

was meint ihr? habt ihr ggf. andere noch nicht genannten hosen als tipp? gerne auch alternativvorschläge, sprich alphinhosen etc..

grüssle


----------



## MM76 (6. November 2012)

drake77 schrieb:


> Habe die Hose eben bestellt, mal sehen wie die sich trägt.


 

Und, wie sind die ersten Erfahrungen?


----------



## M8184 (7. November 2012)

Aufgrund der guten Erfahrungen hier mit den e.s. Sachen hab ich mich mal komplett damit eingedeckt.

Funktionsbundhose e.s. prestige, schwarz *83,18 EUR (m.MwSt.)*
Softshell-Jacke e.s. motion schwarz *83,18 EUR (m.MwSt.)*
e.s.Longsl. FIBERtwin Merino Herren, zement/graphit *45,10EUR *
e.s.-Wintersocken kurz Größe 43 - 46 *16,54 EUR (m.MwSt.)*
e.s.Mechaniker Winterhandschuh Mirage Ice, schwarz/grau,Gr.9 *26,06 EUR (m.MwSt.)*

Bin heute die erste Tour bei 4,5 - 1 Grad gefahren -> Beim Uphill (4,5 Grad) habe ich schon sehr geschwitzt, da war es fast zu warm. Oben auf dem Berg bei 1 Grad und schnellerer Geschwindikeit war es dann aber perfekt, und auch beim DH habe ich, obwohl ich drunter komplett nassgeschwitzt war, kein bisschen gefroren. Und auch bei der anschließenden Bikereinigung usw. war alles super -> so wie es aussieht hält diese Kombi also auch noch ohne Probleme niedrigeren Temperaturen stand. Alle Sachen sind uneingeschränkt Biketauglich. Und das für 250 Euro, Ich denke da kann man nicht meckern


----------



## Ulmi (7. November 2012)

@M8184 dass ist mal ne Ansage, was für Schuhe trägst du zu den Wintersocken?! Ich hatte das Problem das meine nach der letzten Tour durchgefroren waren, taugen die Wintersocken was...ist immerhin ein stolzer e.s. Preis!


----------



## M8184 (7. November 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> @_M8184_ dass ist mal ne Ansage, was für Schuhe trägst du zu den Wintersocken?! Ich hatte das Problem das meine nach der letzten Tour durchgefroren waren, taugen die Wintersocken was...ist immerhin ein stolzer e.s. Preis!


 

Als Schuhe trage ich die Shimano SH-MT91, ich muss sagen die Füße waren das einzige "Problem". Kalt waren die Füße bei mir tatsächlich. Komplett durchgefrohren jetzt nicht, aber eben auch nicht warm. Wobei ich bei den Füßen auch immer Probleme hab das sie mir teilweise einschlafen. Ich hab also eh schon bissl Durchblutungsprobleme an den Füßen. Zu den Socken will ich jetzt mal keine Wertung abgeben da ich auch absolut keinen Vergleich mit anderen Funktionssocken habe.
Ich war jetzt mal soweit zufrieden mit ihnen da ich wie gesagt mit den Füßen immer bissl Probleme hab und es bei dieser Tour eigentlich ganz ok war


----------



## Ulmi (7. November 2012)

hihi...fahre die gleichen Schuhe ;-), versuch es mal mit nem dünnen paar Socken unter den Funktionssocken (wenns noch passt....) aber jetzt sind wir offtopic (siehe hierzu auch dass ich schwitze Topic)

PS: Das mit dem Einschlafen der Füße habe ich  komischerweise auch teilweise, meistens gibt es sich aber nach den ersten 20km...dann kommt die Kälte....


----------



## Phil-Joe (8. November 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> . Ich hab also eh schon bissl Durchblutungsprobleme an den Füßen. Zu den Socken will ich jetzt mal keine Wertung abgeben da ich auch absolut keinen Vergleich mit anderen Funktionssocken habe.
> Ich war jetzt mal soweit zufrieden mit ihnen da ich wie gesagt mit den Füßen immer bissl Probleme hab und es bei dieser Tour eigentlich ganz ok war


 
Bin Anfang des Jahres bei gut 3-4° gefahren und hatte hatte ich die X-Socks Winter Run an und einfach vorne in die Spitze von den Schuhen ein wenig Zeitungspapier. Das hat gut gereicht für 1,5 Stunden und meine Füße waren erstaunlich wenig kalt. Hätte ich nich gedacht. Kann ich auch jeden Fall empfehlen. Aktuell z.B. trage ich die Trekking+ von IceBreaker und heilige Sch.... mir kochen hier gleich die Füße weg. Kann ich stark empfehlen, die mal auszuprobieren. Sind aber nicht ganz billig. Ich hab für meine einmal 23 und einmal 25  bezahlt. Schon hart. Aber die sitzen erstaunlich gut, saumäßig angenehm und warm!


----------



## flametop (9. November 2012)

e.s. hose und jacke finde ich aber nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## M8184 (9. November 2012)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Bin Anfang des Jahres bei gut 3-4° gefahren und hatte hatte ich die X-Socks Winter Run an und einfach vorne in die Spitze von den Schuhen ein wenig Zeitungspapier. Das hat gut gereicht für 1,5 Stunden und meine Füße waren erstaunlich wenig kalt. Hätte ich nich gedacht. Kann ich auch jeden Fall empfehlen. Aktuell z.B. trage ich die Trekking+ von IceBreaker und heilige Sch.... mir kochen hier gleich die Füße weg. Kann ich stark empfehlen, die mal auszuprobieren. Sind aber nicht ganz billig. Ich hab für meine einmal 23 und einmal 25  bezahlt. Schon hart. Aber die sitzen erstaunlich gut, saumäßig angenehm und warm!


 

Ja ich beobachte das jetzt mal, bisher sieht es ja ganz gut aus 
  @flametop

Was man als günstig betrachtet ist natürlich immer unterschiedlich. Ich finde das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss auf jeden fall sehr gut -> Wenn ich mir das ganze Zeug von Löffler/Vaude/Platzangst usw. kaufe komme ich sicherlich einiges teurer wenn ich nicht grade ein super Angebot finde. Und von der Qualität her sind da keine großen Unterschiede.


----------



## narf41 (12. November 2012)

Hallo, suche ebenfalls etwas lässiges für Herbst/Winter.
Regenfest ist kein Muss, ich fahre in der kalten Zeit eher Techniktraining oder mal mit dem Hund eine kleine Tour (1-max.2 h, Enduro).
Welche der folgenden Hosen ist geeignet zum guten, angenehmen Pedalieren, und auch halbwegs robust sowie zum darunterziehen von Knieschützern? 

Die "Forumshose" von ES
http://tiny.cc/kbconw

Sombrio Podium Pants
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=71498

No Fear (diese oder eine der anderen ähnlichen bei CRC)
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=68966

Danke, Gruß Narf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightflight79 (12. November 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der guten Erfahrungen hier mit den e.s. Sachen hab ich mich mal komplett damit eingedeckt.
> 
> Funktionsbundhose e.s. prestige, schwarz *83,18 EUR (m.MwSt.)*



Wie warm ist denn die Hose? 
Regenhosen sind ja eher dünn und halten nicht wirklich warm, suche noch etwas für die Temperaturen 0-10°C

Grüße aus Essen


----------



## M8184 (12. November 2012)

nightflight79 schrieb:


> Wie warm ist denn die Hose?
> Regenhosen sind ja eher dünn und halten nicht wirklich warm, suche noch etwas für die Temperaturen 0-10°C
> 
> Grüße aus Essen



Also bei meiner Tour (1-4 grad) war sie auf jeden Fall warm genug, ich fand sie fast zu warm. 
Und ich bin mir sehr sicher das ich damit auch locker unter 0 grad klar komme. 
Für deinen Bereich ist sie in jedem Fall nicht zu kalt!


----------



## nightflight79 (12. November 2012)

@M8184:
hört sich wirklich verlockend an, hab gerade noch eine andere Hose gefunden (http://www.decathlon.de/hose-forclaz-900-herren-id_8188766.html), leider sind die Beine im unteren Bereich ziemlich breit, so dass ich mir wegen der Kette was einfallen lassen muss, ansonsten auch sehr interessant...
bist du mit den e.s. Produkten zufrieden


----------



## M8184 (12. November 2012)

nightflight79 schrieb:


> @M8184:
> hört sich wirklich verlockend an, hab gerade noch eine andere Hose gefunden (http://www.decathlon.de/hose-forclaz-900-herren-id_8188766.html), leider sind die Beine im unteren Bereich ziemlich breit, so dass ich mir wegen der Kette was einfallen lassen muss, ansonsten auch sehr interessant...
> bist du mit den e.s. Produkten zufrieden



Die e. s. Hose ist auch sehr weit. Da ich singlespeed fahre ist es bei mir aber egal. Mit normal 3 fach brauch man auf jeden Fall was um das Hosenbein zusammen zu binden. 
Ich bin mit allen Sachen bisher rundum zufrieden


----------



## TheRace (13. November 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> Ich denke, die wird dir gefallen, ich habe mir allerdings am Hosenbeinende noch Druckknöpfe hingemacht.



Morsche flowbike!
Kannst du mal ein Bild mit den Druckknöpfen zeigen.
Die weiten Beinenden hängen doch sicher früher oder später wie meine Jeans in der Kette 

Ich wollte mir ja erst die "O'Neal Predator Freeride/All Mountain" bestellen, aktuell bei Hibike_de für ~80,-.
Aber die Engelbert gefällt mir doch besser.

Danke!


----------



## GeorgeP (13. November 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So heute hab ich die Vaude Mens Gravit beim biken angehabt, temeratur war um die 17°C bei strahlendem sonnenschein
> 
> Eindeutig zu warm, selbst mit den öffnungen am bein, die im übrigen gut funktioniert. Man kommt doch ins schwitzen so im bereich kniee, schienbein und waden. Der feuchtigkeitstransport geht bei den temperaturen völlig i.o. auch klebt der stoff nicht unangenehm an der haut !
> Berg ab hält sie super winddicht, was ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist! Ich denke kleinere regenschauer und spritzwasser hält sie auch ganz gut stand.
> ...


 

So kleine zwischenbilanz.

Bis 0°C ohne weitere probleme zu fahren.
Verschleißerscheinungen, noch keine.


----------



## flowbike (13. November 2012)

TheRace schrieb:


> Morsche flowbike!
> Kannst du mal ein Bild mit den Druckknöpfen zeigen...



















größere Fotos nach dem Klick


----------



## TheRace (13. November 2012)

flowbike, genau so habe ich mir das erhofft.
Danke.


----------



## biketunE (14. November 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber in Gr. L ist alles ausverkauft (bis auf Endura, aber das funktioniert ja wohl nicht mit langen Beinen). 
Alpinestars All Mountain, Norrona Fjora, Shimano All Mountain... entweder gibt es nichts mehr in der Größe oder sie sehen bescheiden aus.

Ich suche eine sinnvolle Softshell/Lockere Hose zum Trails hoch/runter/flach fahren. Die ganzen Freeride/DH Hosen sind viel zu dick. Hat jemand noch einen Tipp? Robuste Softshell-Hose für Trails mit verstärktem Material am Po?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (14. November 2012)

die hier schon genannte Vaude Gravit.
trage grad nix anderes, echt geil die Hose


----------



## biketunE (14. November 2012)

Hm die macht mich optisch überhaupt nicht an, ist bei Vaude momentan nur in grün (Gr. L) lieferbar... Aber vielleicht sollte ich sie testen.

Hier eine Rezensionen von Amazon:

"Habe mir nach Größentabelle (187cm, 80kg, sportlich, gut trainiert) die Hose in grün XL bestellt. Das Material ist phantastisch, die Hosenlänge war knapp ok. Der Hosenbund war schon extrem weit, die Beinweite war fast so, als passten meine Oberschenkel doppelt hinein. Die Hose war somit für die Anwendung Mountainbike völlig ungeeignet und sah unmöglich aus. Es ist mir ein völliges Rätsel, wie man eine solche "Passform" schneidern kann. Nach Größentabelle wäre die Ausführung "L" für mich zu kurz gewesen. Sehr, sehr schade, wie man ein solches eigentlich tolles Produkt so verhunzen kann. Glaubt ihr bei VAUDE, daß bis 187cm große Menschen, die Mountainbike fahren, alle fett sind?? Zu meinem großen Bedauern mußte ich die Hose zurücksenden."

Ich bin exakt 187cm bei 77kg


----------



## Fabu82 (15. November 2012)

Ich würde noch eine Buxe ins Rennen werfen...Platzangst Crossflex.
Diese nutze ich selber und bin sehr zufrieden,sie trägt sich sehr angenehm und bei eine Größe von 1,89 passt die L perfekt.
Gibt es bei BMO gerade für 59,90 Euro. Aber nur noch in L.

Mfg Gordon


----------



## biketunE (15. November 2012)

Hi Fabu82, 

danke für den Tipp! Dann probiere ich sie mal aus...


----------



## Fabu82 (15. November 2012)

Gern geschehen.
Du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein.

Viel Spaß dann mit der Hose.

Mfg Gordon


----------



## narf41 (15. November 2012)

Fabu82 schrieb:


> Ich würde noch eine Buxe ins Rennen werfen...Platzangst Crossflex.
> Diese nutze ich selber und bin sehr zufrieden,sie trägt sich sehr angenehm und bei eine Größe von 1,89 passt die L perfekt.
> Gibt es bei BMO gerade für 59,90 Euro. Aber nur noch in L.
> 
> Mfg Gordon



Wie fällt die L am Bund aus?

Danke, Narf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabu82 (15. November 2012)

Bei 1,89 und 90kg kneifft nix  
Also müsste Jeans Größe 34-36 ,kleiner machen geht immer.

Mfg Gordon


----------



## MEGATEC (15. November 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der guten Erfahrungen hier mit den e.s. Sachen hab ich mich mal komplett damit eingedeckt.
> 
> Funktionsbundhose e.s. prestige, schwarz *83,18 EUR (m.MwSt.)*
> Softshell-Jacke e.s. motion schwarz *83,18 EUR (m.MwSt.)*
> ...



Ich kann das nur bestätigen - nutze die ES Prestige Hose nun seit 2009 im Winter zum Biken, und es ist für mich die beste Winterhose die ich je hatte.
Einzig die Wassserbeständigkeit hat 2011 etwas nachgelassen - aber nach dem Imprägnieren mit dem hier nach dem Waschen war sie sogar besser als vorher 

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=111980

Ausführlicher Test hier :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6484617#post6484617

Hier nochmal Bilder :


MEGATEC schrieb:


> Hier nun noch Bilder :


----------



## TheRace (15. November 2012)

Meine "Funktionsbundhose e.s. Prestige" kam heute.
Qualität top 
Aber, ich finde sie viel zu weit. 
Hat mich an eine Skihose erinnert. Ich glaube, die Hose würde auch über einen Skistiefel passen.
Auf den Bilder sieht das alles enger aus.
Und ... ich finde sie zu schwer. Ohne Gürtel rutscht sie runter, obwohl sie gut sitzt.
Meine Gore Winterträgerhose bringt 378gr und ist schön warm auch bei Minusgraden.
Die Prestige wiegt in Größe 50 825gr, in größe 52 850gr.
Eine Jeans 640gr ...

Also, ich werde sie leider wieder zurück schicken müssen.
Dann bestelle ich doch eine O'Neal Predator, mal sehen, wie die passt.
Mit einer langen Buxe sollte man hier auch bei Minusgraden fahren können.

Ich berichte mal ...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (16. November 2012)

Ich hab die Vaude Mens Gravit ebenfalls am Start.
Den ersten großen Test hab ich bei Schnee und Eis hinter mir, das Bike war total vereist und es war super feucht und ekelig. Dank guter Kleidung hat es aber großen Spaß gemacht, speziell das vereiste tiefe Laub macht großen Spaß (nicht der Quatsch, wenn es locker liegt und steif gefroren ist)

Die Hose ist perfekt, ich nehme darunter eine kurze winddichte Radunterhose von Odlo (kurz). Wenn es noch kälter wird kommt eine 3/4 Kompressions-Laufhose von Saleva noch darunter, nichts wärmt besser!!!!

Mein Tipp: besorgt auch den Nierenschutz von Gore, sieht aus wie ein Korsett und hat einen Windstopper, ist super dünn, so kann keine Hose am Rücken zu kurz sein. Ein weiterer Vorteil, ihr müsst am Oberkörper nicht mehr so viel tragen, der Nierengurt wärmt an der richtigen Stelle und auch nass bleibt man schön warm damit.

An den Füssen bin ich mit den Deichmannsocken (die Wintersocken von denen) plus meine Salewa Zustiegsschuhe mit Membran unterwegs. Die Sohle ist perfekt am Bike, richtig schön steif und nicht zu grob.Da hat Nässe und Kälte keine Chance. Der Schuh baut auch eher schmal, dennoch kann ich dicker Socken tragen und die Zehen locker bewegen.

So halte ich 3h sehr gut durch und das reicht mir dann auch um die Nase herum.

Markus


----------



## CrEeK99 (16. November 2012)

Suche Vaude Gravit Pants in schwarz, M. Kennt jemand einen günstigen Store?


----------



## fotoschlumpf (16. November 2012)

Leider nein, ich kaufe die Teile direkt bei Vaude. Vaude ist Kunde von uns und bietet uns Sonderkonditionen an.


----------



## Ulmi (16. November 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Als Schuhe trage ich die Shimano SH-MT91, ich muss sagen die Füße waren das einzige "Problem". Kalt waren die Füße bei mir tatsächlich. Komplett durchgefrohren jetzt nicht, aber eben auch nicht warm. Wobei ich bei den Füßen auch immer Probleme hab das sie mir teilweise einschlafen. Ich hab also eh schon bissl Durchblutungsprobleme an den Füßen. Zu den Socken will ich jetzt mal keine Wertung abgeben da ich auch absolut keinen Vergleich mit anderen Funktionssocken habe.
> Ich war jetzt mal soweit zufrieden mit ihnen da ich wie gesagt mit den Füßen immer bissl Probleme hab und es bei dieser Tour eigentlich ganz ok war



...kann die Trekking+ nicht finden....nur skisocken....


----------



## Chris_2012 (16. November 2012)

Die Endura Firefly kann ich noch empfehlen, die hat im Schnitt einen nahtlosen Cordura-Einsatz, damit man beim Fahren nicht auf einer Naht sitzt, 
sehr bequem, etwas weiter geschnitten, viele Taschen, top verarbeitet dazu noch relativ preiswert.







http://www.bike24.net/p127499.html


----------



## cassn (16. November 2012)

bei den Endura Hosen verstehe ich die Unterschiede zu den Modellen nicht so recht. Meist liest man nur von der Singeltrak, warum?

Hatte die Tage die Singeltrack an, recht dünn vom Stoff und fühlt sich leicht an. Genau was ich so suche, damit man schön Zwiebeln kann und sie auch noch bei 15°C tragen könnte.
Wie ist die denn gegen Regen aufgestellt? Da steht ja was von Abweisend oder so ähnlich, hält dies auch mal ein kleinen Schauer von 30min aus?
Artmungsaktivität ist gefühlt recht gut bei der? Hält sie dem Wind stand?

Ach und was könnte der Unterschied zu der neuen Singeltrak II sein? Vermutlich nur Optik, oder gibt es Qualitäts- oder Funktionsverbesserungen?


----------



## Ulmi (16. November 2012)

ne andere Frage, welche von den Hosen kann man abzippen?
Gerade mal an etwas wärmeren Wintertagen trag ich lieber kurz...sollte es dann doch kälter werden wäre das Zip System von Vorteil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_2012 (16. November 2012)

cassn schrieb:


> bei den Endura Hosen verstehe ich die Unterschiede zu den Modellen nicht so recht. Meist liest man nur von der Singeltrak, warum?
> 
> Hatte die Tage die Singeltrack an, recht dünn vom Stoff und fühlt sich leicht an. Genau was ich so suche, damit man schön Zwiebeln kann und sie auch noch bei 15°C tragen könnte.
> Wie ist die denn gegen Regen aufgestellt? Da steht ja was von Abweisend oder so ähnlich, hält dies auch mal ein kleinen Schauer von 30min aus?
> ...







Men's Firefly Pants 					 				 				 					    					        					    

Supplex® nylon peach fabric, Durable Oxford Nylon seamless crotch and ankle panels, ergonomic cycle fit
Flat waistband to front and integral elastication at rear with webbing belt; proper functioning zip-fly front
Front, rear and cargo pockets
Ankle zipper with Velcro® hem adjuster
ClickfastTM compatible


Singletrack II Pant                       					 				 				 					    					        					    


Cordura® nylon fabric with durable water repellent finish
Stretch articulated knee and side panels
Front pockets with magnetic closure, zipped security pocket/ Rear cargo pockets
Thigh vents with contrast zippers and mesh inserts
Wicking waist band with integral elastication and D-ring construction for adjustment
Heavy duty double and triple stitch on all seams
Clickfast and knee protector compatible
Ankle zip with hem adjustment




http://www.endura.co.uk/Dept.aspx?dept_id=110


----------



## fotoschlumpf (17. November 2012)

cassn schrieb:


> bei den Endura Hosen verstehe ich die Unterschiede zu den Modellen nicht so recht. Meist liest man nur von der Singeltrak, warum?
> 
> Hatte die Tage die Singeltrack an, recht dünn vom Stoff und fühlt sich leicht an. Genau was ich so suche, damit man schön Zwiebeln kann und sie auch noch bei 15°C tragen könnte.
> Wie ist die denn gegen Regen aufgestellt? Da steht ja was von Abweisend oder so ähnlich, hält dies auch mal ein kleinen Schauer von 30min aus?
> ...



Die Vaude Gravit kann man noch bis 15°C tragen, aber das ist grenzwertig. Die Hose ist leicht, fühlt sich innen super weich an. Richtig gut wird sie unter 10°C.
Wenn es mal zu warm wird fühlt sich der Schweiß in der Hose nicht unangenehm an. Ich vergleiche die Bulldog von Platzangst damit, da Läuft dir die Soße einfach die Beine runter, ist wie eine LKW Plane.
Du verlangst auch etwas viel für einen Windstopper der dir in der Übergangszeit die Beine wärmen soll. 15°C ist noch perfekt für kurze Hose ggf. Kniewärmer oder 3/4 Kompressionshose drunter. Ich hab auch die kurze Gravit und die macht bei 15°C richtig Spaß.


----------



## Vogti (18. November 2012)

Polaris AM 1000 Repel Pants AW12 kennt die jemand? gibts grade bei CRC für 65 Euros.
Sieht auf den Bildern so aus, als hätte sie einen normalen Schnitt. Bei mir sind immer die Beine zu kurz und oben passt noch einer rein. Habe jetzt eine Endura Singletrack, top Hose,
passt mir leider nicht richtig. Kann jemand was zu der Polaris Hose sagen?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=90744


----------



## fotoschlumpf (18. November 2012)

Auf den Bildern wirkt der Beinabschluss sehr weit, das würde mich stören sonst sieht die Hose gut aus. Über Hosentaschen und Lüftungsschlitze kann ich nichts lesen.
Ist übrigens ein Kritikpunkt an der Vaude Grafit, sie hat nur eine sehr enge Tasche (rechtes Bein mit Zipper). Die Lüftungsschlitze an der Grafit sind top, der kühle Wind erreicht nicht den Schritt sorgt aber für Abkühlung an den Beinen.


----------



## cassn (18. November 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Du verlangst auch etwas viel für einen Windstopper der dir in der Übergangszeit die Beine wärmen soll.


 
wo verlange ich viel? Ich frage nur nach der Wasserabweisbarkeit der Hose die ja, so wie ich dies verstehemit meinen Englischkentnissen, gegeben sein soll.
Und nur als Übergangshose sehe ich die nicht für mich. Sollte auch unter 0°C mit was drunter funktionieren.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (18. November 2012)

cassn schrieb:


> wo verlange ich viel? Ich frage nur nach der Wasserabweisbarkeit der Hose die ja, so wie ich dies verstehemit meinen Englischkentnissen, gegeben sein soll.
> Und nur als Übergangshose sehe ich die nicht für mich. Sollte auch unter 0°C mit was drunter funktionieren.



Die +15°C sind an Bandbreite sehr viel, da wird dir sicher etwas zu warm werden. Nach unten hin hast kein Problem, wie eine Hose winddicht daher kommt kannst super kombinieren. Aber diese +15°C sind schwer zu machen, auch mit Lüftung.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (18. November 2012)

Was ich auch sehr sehr gerne kombiniere ist lange Hose und die kurze Gore Regenhose, raschelt zwar etwas ist aber perfekt bei Nässe. Die Regenhose hält den Schlamm ab und man kann sie zu hause schnell mal abspülen und man kann unterwegs auch mal in ein Gasthaus/Kaffee wenn man die Überhose auszieht.

Mein größtes Problem ist der aktuelle Sattelverschleiß, bin mit dem orig. Sattel des Jekyll sehr unzufrieden. Die Textileinsätze sind echt nur was für Warmduscher  und nicht für Outdoor bei jedem Wetter geeignet. Der Dreck und Sand wird in Kürze die Nahtstellen erledigt haben, da muss im Frühjahr ein neuer her.


----------



## cassn (18. November 2012)

die 15 Grad hatte ich mal einfach so genannt, ohne große Erfahrungswerte. Daran bitte nicht so festhalten
Bin die Tage bei 10-12°C mit kurzer Hose, allerdings mit Knieschoner gefahren, sonst wäre es unten rum zu kühl gewesen.

Aber wie steht es denn nun um die Wasserresistenz der Singeltrack? Die fahren doch hier einige...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. November 2012)

da ist nix groß wasserresistent, die wird genauso nass wie alle anderen nicht Regenhosen auch
klar ein paar Spritzer perlen ab und auch bei Nieselregen dauert es etwas, aber wenn es richtig regnet oder eine fiese tiefe Pfütze den Weg kreuzt ist es auch vorbei.
aber der Stoff trocknet dafür sehr schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogti (18. November 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern wirkt der Beinabschluss sehr weit, das würde mich stören sonst sieht die Hose gut aus. Über Hosentaschen und Lüftungsschlitze kann ich nichts lesen.
> Ist übrigens ein Kritikpunkt an der Vaude Grafit, sie hat nur eine sehr enge Tasche (rechtes Bein mit Zipper). Die Lüftungsschlitze an der Grafit sind top, der kühle Wind erreicht nicht den Schritt sorgt aber für Abkühlung an den Beinen.



In der Seitenansicht der Polarhose sieht man eine Tasche und auch einen Reissverschluss am Oberschenkel.


----------



## cassn (18. November 2012)

Danke Bjoern, so hatte ich es vermutet.

Also kommt man an einer zusätzlichen Regenhose, die dann über der anderen getragen wird, wie der Grindlok, nicht vorbei wie es mir scheint.
Ist vermutlich auch der beste Kompromiss um im trockenen nicht dieses Klebegefühl an den Beinen zu haben und im Regen dann die Folie drüber.

Wie ist da die oft genannte E.S.?


----------



## Bonvivant (19. November 2012)

Wie passend die Diskussion zu meinen Wünschen ist...könnte das was mit dem derzeitigen Wetter zu tun haben? 

Meine Wünsche sind:
- wasserabweisend aber nicht -dicht ist (trockener Hintern bei Schlammwetter ist das Ziel)
- robust, aber nicht sackschwer. Lieber dünner und widerstandsfähiger Stoff
- 3/4 lang (kurz oder ganz lang, wären ok, wenn die anderen Kriterien erfüllt sind)
- platz für protektoren (vorzugsweise drunter)
- *und ganz wichtig, einfach abzuwischen*, um den gröbsten Dreck herunter zu bekommen, um sie nicht waschen zu müssen

Bisher habe ich eine Vaude Gravit, die ist gut, aber mir zu schade für den Schlammverschleiss...
Ich habe ein bisschen hier gelesen, ein bisschen recherchiert und bin zur Endura Singletrack gekommen. Was wären so Eure Empfehlungen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. November 2012)

bei der Singletrack bekommst du auch einen nassen Hintern !
und abzuwischen ist sie auch nicht, dafür ist der Stoff dann doch zu porig 
für den Fall bleibt nur eine wasserdichte Regen/Überhose oder das nächste Mal eine dreckige Hose anziehen


----------



## Bonvivant (19. November 2012)

Danke für die Info, hast mich vorm Fehlkauf bewahrt 

Meine nächsten beiden Alternativen sind die Endura Gridlock oder eine Vaude Spray in 3/4...aber beide haben so ihre Mankos in Bezug auf meine Anforderungen.

Gibt es plausiblere Alternativen?


----------



## _mike_ (19. November 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Meine nächsten beiden Alternativen sind die Endura Gridlock oder eine Vaude Spray in 3/4...aber beide haben so ihre Mankos in Bezug auf meine Anforderungen.
> 
> Gibt es plausiblere Alternativen?



Ich hab mir die Endura Superlite Waterproof Shorts als 3/4 Regenshorts zum drüberziehen gegönnt. 

Die Singletrack ist nett und ich fahr die auch im Winter bei trockenen Verhältnissen, bei Nässe ist die aber selbst imprägniert nicht mit einer Softshell oder Platzangst Hose zu vergleichen.[FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRace (19. November 2012)

Also ich habe mir die Endura Firefly geholt und bin heute bei 5° geradelt.
Top!
Sitzt perfekt, angenehmer Stoff. An den Beinen habe ich nicht gefroren.

Wenn es nass ist oder werden soll - und das weiss ich vor der Fahrt - kommen Schutzbleche dran. Dann werden höchstens die Beine bis zum Knie feucht/nass. Bei Regen wird die nächste Kneipe angesteuert


----------



## Bonvivant (20. November 2012)

TheRace schrieb:


> Bei Regen wird die nächste Kneipe angesteuert


 Endlich eine brauchbare Alternative Ne, ich hab mir jetzt eine Vaude Spray in 3/4 geholt, wenn's nicht ganz so nass ist, fahre ich meine Vaude Gravit, ist immerhin Softshell. Mal sehen, ob das was ist...


----------



## SteffenBy (21. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir die e.s. Funktionsbundhose bestellt und die ist riesig an den Beinen. Oben sitzt Sie gut aber unten geht Sie so auseinander, dass es wirkt als wäre das eine Schlaghose. Abgesehen davon ist sie sehr schwer.
Nun gut also die Endura Singletrack bestellt. Die sitzt oben gut aber an den Beine ist sie zu kurz.
Morgen will ich mal zu Rose fahren und schauen was die noch haben. Die Auswahl ist zu dieser Jahreszeit stark begrenzt. Ich will vor allem keine Manowar-like-Genital-betonende Hose. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der IXS Invader? Kann man mit der auch Touren fahren, oder ist die zu steif und schwer? Ich hätte gerne eine Hose wo die Knieschoner (Oneal) drunter passen.
Bin am verzweifeln.


----------



## Marksbo (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

bevor ich jetzt den  1000. Threat wegen einer Hose aufmache frage ich erstmal hier.

Kann mir jemand eine Hose empfehlen ähnlich der Vaude Gravit,für lange Beine. Schrittlänge um die 90.

Laut der Vaude Größentabelle gibts die Länge gar nicht.
Endura habe ich hier gelesen ist zu kurz.
Eine Platzangst Ram in xxl habe ich, die ist mir aber zu steif und schwer

mfg Markus


----------



## fofiman (6. Dezember 2012)

Endura kannst Du bei Rockers anprobieren und es selbst herausfinden...


----------



## wohlleben (12. Januar 2013)

http://www.houdinisportswear.com/en/men/outerwear_pants/ms-motion-pants


Ursprünglich suchte ich nur eine neutrale Schlampi- und Jogginghose doch dieses Stück Stoff ist ebenso wunderbar zum biken und selbst für den Alltag geeignet. Es ist das erste Teil aus Softshell das ich besitze  kann es deshalb nicht mit anderen Materialien dieser Art vergleichen > es ist jedenfalls schon jetzt zum Lieblingsstück geworden!

[ich bin 186cm groß, Jeansweite 33 > Größe L paßt perfekt]

*gibts auch als Motion STRIDE Pant mit weiterem Schnitt an den Waden


----------



## wurzelhoppser (12. Januar 2013)

Bei den langen Hosen von Endura zb.Singeltrack ist das Problem das sie in der Länge sehr kurz ausfällt ,ich glaub die Schotten haben alle kurze Beine.Sonst ist die Hose aber Top in jeglicher hinsicht verarbeitung ect.
Gruß


----------



## Orangutanklaus (12. Januar 2013)

Ich klink mich mal hier in den Fred mit ein: Die Shimano All Mountain Hose gibt es ja leider nicht mehr - jedenfalls habe ich keine im Netz gefunden (brauche XXL) und meine geht langsam kaputt. Da ich aber mit dem Höschen sehr zufrieden bin (bis auf die nutzlosen Taschen): hat jemand noch eine Quelle für die Shimanohose in XXL?
Sonst bestelle ich mir mal die Singletrack, das mit den kurzen Beinen passt mit gut weil ich untergroß bin ;-(


----------



## Alpenrebell (14. Januar 2013)

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-trekkingbike-hose-town-warm-schwarz.html,a24182


----------



## Qya (15. Januar 2013)

Brauche nen kleinen rat ..
Für die Jahreszeit hab ich ne Gore Power (Lang Thermo)
Jedoch ist das für die Beine etwas zu wenig.
Ein Laden um die Ecke hat folgende Hose grad auf Lager

- Gore Bike Wear ALP X GT Pant 2012

empfehlenswert ? schon jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangutanklaus (16. Januar 2013)

@Alpenrebell: Das sieht nicht sonderlich wasserabweisend aus.


----------



## Litzi (16. Januar 2013)

Ich bräuchte mal euren Rat, würde mir gerne diese Downhill hose kaufen. Weiß aber nicht in welcher Größe bin 1,78 und die Protektoren sollen unter die Hose. Ist meine Erste Hose, deswegen hab ich von der Größe her keinen Anhaltspunkt. Was meint Ihr?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=79998


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Januar 2013)

Wenn es deine erste Hose ist würde ich die Raten die in einen deutschen online Shop zu kaufen. 
Da ist ein eventuell nötiger Umtausch/Rückgabe einfacher. Oder eben gleich im Laden anprobieren und kaufen.


----------



## Litzi (16. Januar 2013)

Laden ausprobieren und kaufen ist schlecht, da hier keine Läden sind. Dachte halt dass die bei crc für 50 ja schon günstig ist bei deutschen Händler finde ich nur welche die bedeutend mehr kosten


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Januar 2013)

Die einzige Bewertung sagt , dass sie sehr klein ausfällt, sodass du etwas größer bestellen solltest. Woanders lese ich allerdings, dass die Firma wohl sehr passgenau herstellt. Also alles auf Anfang für dich.

Da die Hose allerdings 50% weniger kostet als hierzulande (soweit ich das auf die Schnelle überblicke), ist CRC wohl schon eine Überlegung wert. Zurücksenden ist halt etwas teurer.


----------



## Litzi (16. Januar 2013)

Was würdet ihr mir normal für eine Größe empfehlen 34? Würde dann einfach eine Nummer größer bestellen und der Bewertung glauben und hoffen


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Januar 2013)

Du hast normal eine 34er Größe? Eine Nummer größer als normal würde ich wohl nehmen, also dann 36". Du kannst ja hier selbst kurz drüberlesen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Litzi (16. Januar 2013)

Habe in jeans 32 nehme dann 34. Danke schonmal


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Januar 2013)

Du hast gelesen, dass der Typ mit 34er Größe mit einer 38er No Fear zufrieden war? Rein rechnerisch müsste es also bei dir eine 36 sein.

Nur, dass ich es dann nicht war, wenn´s nicht passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litzi (16. Januar 2013)

Habe den Text nochmal gelesen  Hab da wohl was anderes vorhin gelesen 

Hose ist bestellt bin mal gespannt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Januar 2013)

Also doch 36er Größe? Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie sie dir passt! Kannst ja deinen Eindruck dann hier posten, das wird sicher vielen helfen, da 32 ja eine wirklich gängige Größe ist.


----------



## CrunchRyder (19. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Race Face Ambush? Die lange Variante ist zwar nicht mehr auf der Internetseite von RF, aber in vielen Shops zu haben. 

Fürs Archiv: Sombrio Podium sitzt bei mir (1,70, 74kg) in M an der Hüfte rwcht eng, aber nicht zu eng, in der Länge ist noch viel Luft. So richtig begeistert bin ich nicht. Eher fürs racen als für Endurotouren.


----------



## Ulmi (20. Januar 2013)

@CrunchRyder wat ein Zufall, habe extra die Seite heute aufgemacht um was zur Race Face Ambush zu schreiben welche gestern vom freundlichen Postträger gebracht wurde. 
Normalerweise wasch ich erst mal alle Hosen, da ich aber heute ne zweistündige Tour gedreht habe (-4) wollte ich sie unbedingt testen. 

Erster Eindruck, super angenehmer Stoff, nich zu dick nich zu dünne. Die Hose wirkt wirklich TOP verarbeitet! Untere Beine lassen sich abzippen, Belüftung Oberschenkel  innen und sogar "hinten" unterhalb des Gürtels. 

Hab die Hose heute abgezippt probiert. Nach zwei Stunden keine kalten Schenkel Hose trägt sich super angenehm hab dazu noch die Race Face Ambush Knieprotektoren getragen, ging auch klasse!

Könnte noch viel zur Hose Schreiben (achso vielleicht noch wichtig, die Beine haben unten Klett zum enger machen und seitlich Reißverschluss damit man mit Schuhen reinrutschen kann zum anzippen)
Alles wie gesagt sehr durchdacht, sehr gut verarbeitet, hat bei mir das Zeug zur Lieblingshose! 

Ich hab sie in L bestellt, 185cm, 88 Kilo!

Tip; hab sie bei Chainreactioncycles für 70 Euro bekommen, die haben zur Zeit mächtige  Angebote gehabt, auch die Knieprotektoren hab ich mir dort geholt !


----------



## CrunchRyder (21. Januar 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> @CrunchRyder wat ein Zufall, habe extra die Seite heute aufgemacht um was zur Race Face Ambush zu schreiben welche gestern vom freundlichen Postträger gebracht wurde.
> Normalerweise wasch ich erst mal alle Hosen, da ich aber heute ne zweistündige Tour gedreht habe (-4) wollte ich sie unbedingt testen.
> 
> Erster Eindruck, super angenehmer Stoff, nich zu dick nich zu dünne. Die Hose wirkt wirklich TOP verarbeitet! Untere Beine lassen sich abzippen, Belüftung Oberschenkel  innen und sogar "hinten" unterhalb des Gürtels.
> ...



Hallo Ulmi, 

super Timing  

Danke für die für erst zwei Tage Fahrzeit sehr ausführliche Beschreibung. Kannst Du vielleicht schon was zur "Wetterfestigkeit" sagen? Ist der Stoff wasserabweisend oder irgendwie beschichtet? Ich habe die Hoffnung mit der Ambush auch eine Hose für die feuchte Jahreszeit kriegen zu können. Also eine Hose, die vielleicht auh mal einen Schauer, Nieselregen oder eine Pfütze aushält. 

Bei CRC gibts die leider nicht mehr in meiner Größe. Ich denke, das ich bei RF auch M brauche. 

Grüße aus dem verschneiten Harz


----------



## Ulmi (22. Januar 2013)

Zur Größe; Also wer jetzt nicht gerade meine "Normmaße" ;-) erfüllt, sprich bisserl kleiner und leichter ist fährt meiner Meinung nach mit der M auf jedenfall besser!
Der Stoff der Hose fühlt sich so ähnlich an wie mein Microfaser vom Sofa, Bin gestern angezippt in die Arbeit gefahren, ohne lange Hose drunter oder ähnlichem und es war vom Klima her sehr angenehm (ca. - 2 Grad, 10km/halbe Stunde Fahrzeit).
Jedoch hats nicht geregnet oder genieselt, kann daher noch nix dazu schreiben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litzi (22. Januar 2013)

Servus meine No Fear Hose ist heute gekommen. Größe 36 passt. Sie ist zwar sehr weit (hatte keine Protektoren an) aber ich denke das passt. Von der Länge her passt es super.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Januar 2013)

Das ging ja fix mit der Lieferung!
Schön, dass sie passt!


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. Februar 2013)

moin zusammen!
hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit einer neuen Hose??also ich meine die er dieses jahr neu gekauft hat und jetzt schon paar mal getragen hat?!


----------



## giasinso (14. Februar 2013)

Hab heute die RaceFace Ambush bekommen, find sie aber viel zu groß. Ist es normal das ich in ein Bein fast zwei Oberschenkel reinbekommen würde?

Fühl mich mit "normalen" Outdoorhosen wesentlich wohler.


----------



## Ulmi (14. Februar 2013)

giasinso schrieb:


> Hab heute die RaceFace Ambush bekommen, find sie aber viel zu groß. Ist es normal das ich in ein Bein fast zwei Oberschenkel reinbekommen würde?
> 
> Fühl mich mit "normalen" Outdoorhosen wesentlich wohler.



...wie wärs mit mehr Krafttraining, die Ambush ist ne Zip-Baggy Hose, denke da ist es okay, wenn man abzippt, dass sie oben ein bisserl weiter ist, sieht sonst komisch aus....oder? Bei meinen Schenkeln ist die Hose angenehm zu tragen


----------



## giasinso (15. Februar 2013)

Ahjo jedem das seine^^ Ich mags einfach lieber etwas enger geschnitten.

und meine Beine sind eigentlich "dick" genug 

Edit: Hab jetzt die Endura Singletrack2 und die passt gut, Test folgt nächste Woche


----------



## urks (18. Februar 2013)

weiß von euch jemand, ob man unter der GORE PATH Active Shell noch Knieschützer tragen kann?


----------



## Koerperklaus (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo Allerseits,
ich trage zum Radeln im Winter immer eine "normale" Radlerhose und drüber dann eine robuste und qualitativ hochwertige Regenhose. Damit bin ich immer gut gefahren. 
Die Fristads GenY Polartec kann ich empfehlen - find sie bequem und vor Regen schützen tut sie auch gut. Dazu atmungsaktiv, sonst schwimmt man ja direkt im eigenen Saft.

Urks, für mich sieht die Hose so aus, als könnte das passen - aber überleg dir das gut, nachher ist die nach dem ersten Sturz hinüber.


----------



## RenJunker (11. Juli 2013)

ich freut mich dass es einen kühlen Sommer wird. So passt mir die Größe und auch die Temperatur.


----------



## JaSon78 (1. September 2014)

Hallo!
Möchte den Thread mal wieder hochkramen...leider werde ich nicht so richtig fündig.
Ich suche eine eine lange Hose für nasse/schlammige Bedingungen, unter die auch Protektoren für Knie-Schienbein passt.
Gerne in stabiler Ausführung und mit echter Membran - und nicht nur beschichtet.

Und da hakt es...entweder sind die Hosen nur beschichtet (O-Neal Apocalypse, Platzangst Bulldog) oder zu eng (Gore-Tex, Vaude).

Die Platzangs Bulldog habe ich gerade hier - der Race Face Protektor passt aber nicht wirklich gut im Schniebein-Bereich drunter.

Hat noch einer einen Tipp?
Wie "wasserabweisend" und "schwer" ist die O-Neal Apocalypse im Vergleich zur Bulldog?

Danke Euch!
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (2. September 2014)

Hab ne gore und bei mir passen locker Knieschützer drunter


----------



## JaSon78 (2. September 2014)

Hallo! Wie heisst das Modell denn?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. September 2014)

probiere mal die Gore Countdown oder Endura Singletrack oder wenn es ne richtig warme sein soll eine der Engelbert Strauss Winter-Arbeitshosen


----------



## FireGuy (2. September 2014)

ich habe diese Hose jetzt eine ganze Saison und kanns nur empfehlen. Knieschoner kein problem weil die Knie weiter geschnitten sind.

selbst nach vielen Tagen Dauerregen Bikepark fahren ist die Hose noch dicht.

http://www.engelbert-strauss.at/Bek...ndhose_e_s_prestige-3160301-78551-49-227.html


----------



## MEGATEC (2. September 2014)

FireGuy schrieb:


> ich habe diese Hose jetzt eine ganze Saison und kanns nur empfehlen. Knieschoner kein problem weil die Knie weiter geschnitten sind.
> 
> selbst nach vielen Tagen Dauerregen Bikepark fahren ist die Hose noch dicht.
> 
> http://www.engelbert-strauss.at/Bek...ndhose_e_s_prestige-3160301-78551-49-227.html



Auch nach nun drei Jahren Nutzung der Hose, kann ich obes immer noch bestätigen !!!


----------



## JaSon78 (3. September 2014)

Danke für die Tipps.
Die Endura ist auch nur beschichtet...
Hab mir die Engelbert-Strauss mal bestellt. Werde berichten.
Weiss einer, ob unter die Gore Wear Alp-X 2.0 Protektoren passen?


----------



## Conr0sen (13. September 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die letzten Seiten durchgelesen und habe mir die Endura bestellt plus Winterhandschuhe. Ich hoffe damit bin ich gerüstet =)


----------



## schu2000 (3. Dezember 2014)

@JaSon78 bist Du mit der Hose von Engelbert-Strauss schon gefahren? Wie ist sie so? Ist das innen ein "normaler" Stoff oder auch eher Material mit "Plastiktüten-Feeling" wie man es von Regenhosen kennt?


----------



## JaSon78 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo!
Hab die Engelbert wieder zurückgeschickt.
Macht zwar einen sehr guten Eindruck ist aber leicht gefüttert. Das wäre mir mit Knie/Schienbein Protektoren definitiv zu warm geworden bei +5/-2..-3 Grad C . Kälter wirds im Rheinland nur selten...
Hab mir jetzt die Alp X von Gore für die regnerischen oder sehr matschigen Tage gekauft. Passen meine Protektoren drunter. Am Bein weiter als die Endura Humvee oder wie die weite Hose von Endura noch mal hiess.
Wenns kalt und trockener ist, fahre ich dann lieber kurz drüber und lange Radhose drunter.
PS: Hatte auch Winter MX Hosen hier... das ging für mich gar nicht...
Grüsse
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (3. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Info. Bis grad so bissl mehr als 0 Grad komm ich mit Shorts noch gut zurecht, um den Gefrierpunkt find ichs dann langsam grenzwertig - da ich im Winter ohnehin nur daheim und ohne Protektoren unterwegs bin, könnte die Engelbert-Strauss für mich dann ganz gut taugen....also mal probieren


----------



## JaSon78 (3. Dezember 2014)

Die gibt es auch in kurzen/langen Grössen...bei mir hat die 98 gepasst wie mir im Allgemeinen Business-Anzughosen passen. Viel Spass.


----------



## bodom child (3. Dezember 2014)

Verkaufe meine Engelbert Strauss Winterhose: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...restige-schoeller-dynatec-grosze-m-langgrosze


----------



## Ottmar0815 (4. März 2015)

Moin,
so - ich auch nochmal. Alle bisher hier vorgeschlagenen Hosen kommen für mich nicht in Frage, da 1,98 groß und um die 72-75kg, manchmal auch 78 Kg.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch nen brauchbaren Tipp für mich und meine langen, dünnen Beine.

Ach ja - und noch mehr Krafttraining kann ich nicht machen, also erspart mir gefährliches Fitness-Halbwissen und hohle Phrasendrescherei.

Über wirklich brauchbare Tipps freue ich mich!


Grüße

Ottmar


----------



## Orangutanklaus (4. März 2015)

Hallo Ottmar0815,
habe mir gerade die hier gekauft und feststellen müssen, dass sie zwar vom Umfang her paßt aber die Beinlänge heftig ist. Allerdings sind die Beine etwas zu weit für mich (bin dein Antagonist sozusagen: 1,79 / 95 und recht kurze Beine).
Stören Dich weitere Hosenbeine denn? Ich meine der charmante Vorteil ist doch, dass a. dünne Beine damit verdeckt werden  und man gefahrlos noch was drunterziehen kann (Tights oder Schoner etc.)


----------



## JaSon78 (4. März 2015)

Hi Ottmar, 
hab Schrittlänge 94 cm... bei Grösse 32. Die mit Abstand längste, die ich gefunden habe - und jetzt glücklich fahre - ist die Gore Alp X mit Innenbeinlänge 92 cm. Die anderen lagen alle so bei 81 bis max 86 cm...Maloja...Fox...Alpinstars...ONeal...
Aussage Grosshändler war auch, dass die anderen auch nicht länger sind.
Grüsse
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (4. März 2015)

PS: Die Engelbert war in Langversion ähnlich lang wie die Gore - bloss gefüttert.


----------



## on any sunday (5. März 2015)

http://www.xxl-sizes.de/hosen-in-grossen-groessen/sterling-man-softshellhose-herren.html


----------



## JaSon78 (5. März 2015)

Hübsche Hose - aber die ist auch nicht länger bei 98/102er Grösse... gibts halt nur weiteren Grössen für Schwergewichte...


----------



## Ottmar0815 (5. März 2015)

Wow - erst ma vielen Dank für das Feedback.

*@oranutanklaus* - danke für dein Angebot, jedoch ist es unheimlich unangenehm mit einer zu weiten Hose zu fahren und zudem verdeckt es zwar die dünnen Beinchen, im Gesamteindruck wirken diese aber dann noch schmaler.

*@JaSon78* - das klingt ziehmlich gut. Die maße passen mir meinen Überein. Da werd ich mal nen genaueren Blick drauf werfen


*@onanysunday* - klasse, hab mal kurz drübergeschaut über die seite und werd dort mal anrufen, ob die auch xxl-Länge mit xs Bundumfang im Angebot haben.

Wichtig ist auch, dass ich meine POC Knieschoner noch drunter bekomme....


----------



## discordius (5. März 2015)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> Moin,
> so - ich auch nochmal. Alle bisher hier vorgeschlagenen Hosen kommen für mich nicht in Frage, da 1,98 groß und um die 72-75kg, manchmal auch 78 Kg.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch nen brauchbaren Tipp für mich und meine langen, dünnen Beine.



Gonso bietet einige Hosen auch in den Langgrößen 94-118 an, z.B. diese hier. Die fahre ich in 98 selber, bei 2cm weniger Körpergröße und knapp 80 kg. Die Passform ist O.K., allerdings rutscht die Hose ohne Gürtel bei mir etwas, und die Beine könnten unten etwas enger sein. Da sitzt zwar ein Kordelzug, dennoch kann es passieren, dass die Hosenbeine ans Kettenblatt kommen. Das Material gefällt mir sehr gut, bei den jetzigen Temperaturen von 0-10°C friere ich nicht, aber schwitze die Hose auch nicht nass. Einen Regenschauer übersteht die auch, ist aber natürlich keine Regenhose.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (5. März 2015)

@discordius

Na das sieht doch ganz gut aus - vor allem mal in nem erschwinglichem preislichen Rahmen ;-)


----------



## Simon Katsch (15. März 2015)

Also ich habe mir bei der bike-mailorder Aktion die Endura Singletrack 2 geholt. Ich hatte sie schon länger im Blick und habe auf ein passendes Angebot gewartet. 
Hatte sie auf zwei touren an (6+9 Grad).
Sie ist, über die Belüftungsreißverschlüsse gut bei verschiedenen Temperaturen "anpassbar". Ich bin bisher top zufrieden, weil sie lässig sitzt und einen angenehmen Stoff hat. Bei richtigem Schlamm und Nässe habe ich sie noch nicht getragen, werde ich sowieso meine Regenhose anziehen.

KAUFEMPFEHLUNG!


----------



## Laphroaig10 (26. Oktober 2015)

Thread ausgrab

schon jemand Erfahrung mit der E.S. motion 2020 Winter?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Oktober 2015)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Thread ausgrab
> 
> schon jemand Erfahrung mit der E.S. motion 2020 Winter?


ich habe eine ältere E.S Motion Winter noch ohne Beinbelüftungen. 
Die grabe ich bei zu erwartender Temp. über -5°C gar nicht erst aus dem Schrank.
Sehr warm, für sportliche Aktivität gerade noch ausreichend atmungsaktiv. Den Bund unten an den Beinen muss man mangels vorhandener Möglichkeiten irgendwie mit Klammern oder selbst angebrachten Druckknöpfen/ Klettverschlüssen verschließen, damit es dort nicht kalt reinpfeift bzw. Schnee oder Dreck seinen Weg in die Hose findet.
Mit warmen Schuhen, Socken und langen U-Hosen gehen damit auch -15°C und weniger.


----------



## --- (27. Oktober 2015)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Thread ausgrab
> 
> schon jemand Erfahrung mit der E.S. motion 2020 Winter?



Hab die hier:

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek...en-3160210-77689-1-237.html?ItemOrigin=SEARCH

Sehr weiches und bequemes Material. Leicht. Raschelt nicht. Ist aber ebenfalls nur für Temperaturen ab -10° oder tiefer. Zumindest was mich angeht. Bis -10° fahr ich noch kurze Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (14. Dezember 2015)

Meine Endura Single Track II Pant ist von 2011.

hat sich der Schnitt in den letzten Jahren geändert? habe das Problem, dass die mir an den Schenkeln zu eng ist und am Bauch viel zu weit...


----------



## Stollenfahrer (14. Dezember 2015)

@xalex 
Meine Endura Single Track II von 2013 fällt am Bund in der Größe S auch ziemlich weit aus und die Hosenbeine könnten auch etwas länger sein, passt aber noch gerade so.


----------



## gempen72 (16. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

meine Endura MT500 Spray in lang ist gerade angekommen (Groesse L). Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, allerdings hatte ich gehofft, dass sie am Bein noch etwas weiter ist.

Der Bund/Taille ist ok, die Laenge auch (koennte etwas laenger sein), allerdings passt da noch mindestens ein Kopfkissen in den Hintern so weit ist die da geschnitten. Das geht gar nicht. 

Weiss hier jemand, ob die Single Track II am Hintern auch so enorm weit ist?

	vielen Dank


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Dezember 2015)

was kann denn Endura dafür wenn ihr keinen Arsch in der Hose habt.....


----------



## gempen72 (16. Dezember 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> was kann denn Endura dafür wenn ihr keinen Arsch in der Hose habt.....



ich versuche es gerade mit Weihnachtskeksen - aber die setzten nur am Bauch an, der Arsch bleibt knochig! ... ;(


----------



## Agil (16. Dezember 2015)

Die Single Track II ist genauso weit geschnitten, macht sie deshalb zum biken aber sehr bequem. 
Ein Kissen bekomme ich aber nicht mehr rein und für den Laufsteg ziehe ich was anderes an.

cu


----------



## HansGuenther (22. November 2016)

Ich suche eine Hose. Ich bin in einer Branche tätig, in der Jeans bzw. Stoffhosen i. O. sind; typische Rad- oder Outdoorhosen eher nicht. Das Problem: die aktuelle Mode in gängigen Ladengeschäften und Kaufhäusern entspricht genau dem Gegenteil von dem, was ich suche.
Ich habe relativ kräftige (manche sagen muskulöse) Oberschenkel und kann es nicht leiden, wenn die Hose dort anliegt oder spannt. Aktuell scheint wohl "skinny" bzw "slim" angesagt zu sein, ein Horror.
Meine primären Geschlechtsorgane würde ich nicht als übermäßig groß beschreiben; dennoch zwickt es bei fast jeder anprobierten Hose in diesem Bereich, ganz besonders beim Sitzen.
Da ich täglich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin, wäre eine Hose schön, die etwas den Po und unteren Rücken bedeckt. Die meisten anprobierten Hosen sind aber so geschnitten, dass im Sitzen dieser Bereich komplett freiliegt. Vor allem im Winter unangenehm.
Ich suche also eine modische Hose, die viel Freiraum an den Oberschenkeln und im Schritt gewährt und den Po und den unteren Rücken im Sitzen noch halbwegs verdeckt. Ob Stoff oder Jeans ist egal, Preis ist halbwegs egal. 
Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme und einen Tip? Bitte helft mir.


----------



## el pisote (22. November 2016)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Arcteryx Commuter Pant. 
Wenn man die Preise ein wenig beobachtet kann man sie auch schon mal für einen akzeptabelen Preis bekommen.


----------



## Yeti666 (22. November 2016)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Hose. Ich bin in einer Branche tätig, in der Jeans bzw. Stoffhosen i. O. sind; typische Rad- oder Outdoorhosen eher nicht. Das Problem: die aktuelle Mode in gängigen Ladengeschäften und Kaufhäusern entspricht genau dem Gegenteil von dem, was ich suche.
> Ich habe relativ kräftige (manche sagen muskulöse) Oberschenkel und kann es nicht leiden, wenn die Hose dort anliegt oder spannt. Aktuell scheint wohl "skinny" bzw "slim" angesagt zu sein, ein Horror.
> Meine primären Geschlechtsorgane würde ich nicht als übermäßig groß beschreiben; dennoch zwickt es bei fast jeder anprobierten Hose in diesem Bereich, ganz besonders beim Sitzen.
> Da ich täglich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin, wäre eine Hose schön, die etwas den Po und unteren Rücken bedeckt. Die meisten anprobierten Hosen sind aber so geschnitten, dass im Sitzen dieser Bereich komplett freiliegt. Vor allem im Winter unangenehm.
> ...



Wenn es keine passenden Hosen auf dem Markt gibt, einfach eine schneidern lassen, da können dann alle körperlichen "Unstimmigkeiten" zum Mainstream Skinny oder sonstwas Modefummel angeglichen werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (22. November 2016)

was ist an der endura singletrack 2 verkehrt?
ich bin begeistert und trage sehr gerne weite hosen.
dann noch zwei reißverschlüsse um es etwas luftiger zu haben und gut ist


----------



## Baxter75 (22. November 2016)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> was ist an der endura singletrack 2 verkehrt?
> ich bin begeistert und trage sehr gerne weite hosen.
> dann noch zwei



Habe die Singletrack II in 3/4 und kurz . ..Sitzt bei mir gut in Größe M ..Die Hosen müssen ja im stehen etwas weiter am Hintern sein ,damits beim Radeln dann auch passt


----------



## voon (25. November 2016)

Und das Zeug passt fuer den Winter? Singletrack & Co sind ja stinknormale Hosen und nicht irgendwie als "warm fuer den Winter" markiert.


----------



## murmel04 (25. November 2016)

voon schrieb:


> Und das Zeug passt fuer den Winter? Singletrack & Co sind ja stinknormale Hosen und nicht irgendwie als "warm fuer den Winter" markiert.



Man könnte einfach was drunter ziehen


----------



## Baxter75 (25. November 2016)

voon schrieb:


> Und das Zeug passt fuer den Winter? Singletrack & Co sind ja stinknormale Hosen und nicht irgendwie als "warm fuer den Winter" markiert.



Da ich eh immer ne Bib drunter ziehe,muss die Hose bzw Shorts keine spezielle fürn Winter sein


----------



## Simon Katsch (25. November 2016)

ich hab die im winter an und die ist relativ warm.wobei meine lange hosen temperatur bei ca 5 grad anfängt.
aber mit der hose,wenn du nicht allzu kälteempfindlich bist,haste im winter angenehm warm.
hab auch immer ne kurze bib darunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. November 2016)

voon schrieb:


> Und das Zeug passt fuer den Winter? Singletrack & Co sind ja stinknormale Hosen und nicht irgendwie als "warm fuer den Winter" markiert.


Zwiebelprinzip ist hier das Stichwort !

die Singletrack allein ist noch nicht sehr warm, ich nutze die bei einstelligen Plusgraden. Aber schon mit einer langen Sport/Ski Unterhose drunter geht die dann auch für Minustemperaturen und mit ner warmen langen Bib gehen auch mehrere Stunden bei Dauerfrost.
Kommt natürlich auch immer auf das pers. Kälteempfinden und die restlichen Klamotten an.


----------



## voon (25. November 2016)

Hm .. koennt was fuer mich sein ... ich such ne Hose (und Schuhe) fuer den Bereich 0-10C. Dachte an eine 3/4 Hose fuer herbstliches Grau/Niesel, also sowas wie ne Endura MT500 3/4 etc, zumal ich keine Bibs oder sowas fuer drunter habe (oder moechte). Allerdings riet jemand zu normalen Shorts anstatt 3/4 ... aber ich weiss noch nicht, waurum, Antwort steht aus.

Unter 0C im Schnee versuch ichs mal mit einer Gonso Nordkap und langen Unterhosen oder sowas.


----------



## murmel04 (25. November 2016)

voon schrieb:


> Hm .. koennt was fuer mich sein ... ich such ne Hose (und Schuhe) fuer den Bereich 0-10C. Dachte an eine 3/4 Hose fuer herbstliches Grau/Niesel, also sowas wie ne Endura MT500 3/4 etc, zumal ich keine Bibs oder sowas fuer drunter habe (oder moechte). Allerdings riet jemand zu normalen Shorts anstatt 3/4 ... aber ich weiss noch nicht, waurum, Antwort steht aus.
> 
> Unter 0C im Schnee versuch ichs mal mit einer Gonso Nordkap und langen Unterhosen oder sowas.



Also ich würde die 3/4 bevorzugen, die deckt wenigstens das Knie noch mit ab.

Hab auch ne Short die bleibt außerdem dann immer an den Protektoren hängen wenn ich welcher angabe.
3/4 geht auch da drüber.
Find ich für mich besser.


----------



## voon (25. November 2016)

Ich rein logisch auch .. weiss ned, was er dagegen hatte. Vieleicht rieb das Ding zu sehr am Knie? Oder er nutzt lieber ne kurze Short auch noch im Sommer und gleicht das im Herbst mit Knielingen aus? Mal sehen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. November 2016)

wir reden über eine Winterhose, Shorts sehe ich da kritisch 
Aus eigener schmerzvoller Erfahrung kann ich nur jedem raten die Knie im Winter warm zu halten auch wenn es erst einmal kein Problem ist und man sich wohl fühlt. Die Quittung kommt, leider meist Jahre später und hinterlässt oft nicht mehr zu reparierende Schäden.


----------



## voon (25. November 2016)

Klar, fuer das hat er ja die Knielinge  Das man Gelenke schuetzen muss ist schon klar. Mal sehen ... Enduras MT500 ist fuer meine Taille (104+ cm) extrem Obergrenzig in der greossten groesse ... leider sind soviele Bikeklammotten nicht fuer meine Koerpergroesse.


----------

